# Android news reviews and tips: DROID, XOOM, RAZR, etc. . . . .



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . .the boy wanted one and since there was a BOGO offer on at Verizon I got one too.

Here's the question. .. .it was quite easy to add a widget or two to the home screen. . . . .but I can't figure out how to move them or delete them now that they're there. . .I did look in the users guide which I found on line. . . .anyone have a clue?

(Asked the boy as well who usually figures this things out pretty quick and he hadn't figured it out either. . . .)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

To move the app, press and hold to drag and drop to new location. Like how you hold the mouse button down to drag and drop. I have 3 screens 1 to the left of "home" and one to the right. I don't know if you can have more.

To delete, press and hold the app icon, the tab at the bottom will have a trash can appear, drag it there


To remove the app: go to settings -> applications -> manage applications
Then select the app and you can uninstall from there.

I've had mine for a few months...


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah, a few things can be a little confusing on the Droid.  It took me a while just to figure out how to delete apps and pictures and I'm usually good with picking up new technology, but once you learn it becomes second nature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thank you thank you thank you. . . .I did try the press and hold but had not noticed, before that the little arrow turned into a trash can.  I did try to move it to the next screen with the drag. . .but it didn't seem to want to do that. . . .I also tried the app removal steps but since it's a widget it didn't show up on the list.

I think you can have lots of pages. . one you're on and more to the right and left but if they're blank you can go further to the right and left 'cause there's no point.

Now waiting for the Kindle Android app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scheherazade said:


> Yeah, a few things can be a little confusing on the Droid. It took me a while just to figure out how to delete apps and pictures and I'm usually good with picking up new technology, but once you learn it becomes second nature.


It's way easier than the Windows Mobile device I had before. . . . . .


----------



## David McAfee

Heather and I got two Motorola Droids on Sunday. LOVING them so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. next question.  I had NO problem connecting to my home WiFi network.  BUT. . .when out last night. . .I wanted to check the score of the game.  I was able to make and receive calls, but I couldn't get on the internet via the cellular. . . .I DO have a data plan; did with my last phone. . .is there a setting I'm missing or do I need to go talk to someone.  It's just got one bar, as it did last night. . . . . .thoughts?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Sounds silly, but check with Verizon to make sure you have the right data plan. I had the LTC touch and had a data plan for it, but when I upgraded to the Droid, DH said he had to upgrade my data plan. I didn't question him.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's what I'm thinking. . . .I just checked on my son's phone, and he's showing EVDO. . in his case we _addeed_ the data plan. I know my other phone had a data plan, used it all the time. . . . . .I'll see what the account says on line and then contact them. . . . .


----------



## AlexJouJou

I just ordered a Droid through my work. Good to know there are experts here who can help! I'm not so great with new technology


----------



## Scheherazade

I had a data plan with my phone before the Droid and I had to upgrade to a new one specifically for it, so yeah you better check to make sure you have a compatible data plan.  One little thing that tends to irk me but might be useful for some of you new Droid owners if it happens to you too (but it may be just me) is sometimes when I go into the Droid Market it will sit there and cycle through loading the page for way too long.  During those times I look and my 3G indicator won't be on, but if I go and open a web page and make it load something then it seems to jump start the 3G and when I go back to the Market the screen will load in a flash.  Like I said, it might just be a problem I'm having alone but it also might be one of those little idiosyncrasies of the device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I sent an e-mail which they're supposed to answer within 24 hours. . . .but I'm thinking if I don't hear by mid-afternoon I'll call the store where we got the phones yesterday. . .the guy who set them up was Luis. . . .  Heck, if I'm out, I might even drop by.



Edit:  all fixed. . . . .the phone was apparently not completely programmed. . . .at least, the data plan should have rolled over automatically but it didn't.  Did the *228 to update the phone and all is well.  Technician said that or, removing and replacing the battery, will usually solve such problems.  But she did make a note that it hadn't left the store working properly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  So, new question:  Give me some great apps!  

(Well, not so much a question as a request, I guess.  )


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I've got Pandora, Fandango, Weatherbug, a compass, the Amazon app, iDealyzer (shows you deals from woot.com and others like it), and Droidlight (flashlight). Ringdroid for custom ringtones.

The only one I've paid for is GroceryIq (and I think that might be free now). Its a shopping list that you can share with others, so my husband has it on his phone and iPad, so we can add items when we think of them and use the checklist while shopping.

I had Shop Savvy - compares prices with other local stores, but nothing ever came up for me. I'm sure you'll have better luck being in NoVa. I also had KeyRing, scan your membership cards. I could never get the scanners at the stores to recognize my barcodes off the phone. They say the cashiers can type in the number if it doesn't work, but here in the backwoods, I didn't trust them to know it was an option.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Weatherbug, a compass, Amazon I can figure out.  What's Pandora and Fandago?

DS saw the Grocery Iq one. . . it must have been free 'cause I think that's how he'd sorted. . .maybe a reduced version.  He'd also told me about the flashlight. . . .last night I was looking for an app that would show a lighter flame so I could hold my phone up like everyone else at the concert for an encore.  

Any book reader software floating around (that's worth the time to d/l and has books that work will with it.)

Do you find it easier to shop from the phone or your computer?

Also, do you know of an app or tool that will allow me to more easily sync my outlook contacts with the Droid?  I did have to set up a gmail account, of course, but I've not done a thing with it and don't anticipate making it a primary mail/contact/calendar thing unless that's really the best way to go. . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Pandora is a free internet radio station. You tell it an artist you like and it plays songs based on that. You can thumbs up and down songs to tweak it to your liking.

Fandango is the website that allows you to buy movie tickets online. I mostly use it to see what is playing and where. But big films like Star Wars and Harry Potter, I'll buy through them so I don't have to wait in line. (and end up with a later show)

I think Bic made a lighter app. yep, Bic Concert lighter and its free. hehe, I'm installing it now...

I haven't tried any e-readers. Kindle for Android should be coming soon so I'm waiting for that. As for shopping, I've always found it easier to shop from the computer. I don't even use the Kindle store. That said, I did use the Amazon app on a family outing and placed some items on the wishlist for our 4 yr old.

I don't use Outlook (not allowed to synch with my work server) but DH does. I've asked him to poke his head in here and tell you how he did it.

And we have to talk accessories! Seidio makes a case and docks that work with Droid (and other smartphones). DH got me a purple case and the car kit, so my phone can be mounted like a GPS, allowing me to use the built-in GPS. I like it so much, that I ordered the desktop dock, displays the time like a digital clock and has a weather icon. Both docks also charge the phone so I don't worry about my battery.

Direct link to the Droid accessories - http://www.seidioonline.com/category-s/3898.htm


----------



## Harmakhet

Ann in Arlington said:


> Weatherbug, a compass, Amazon I can figure out. What's Pandora and Fandago?
> 
> DS saw the Grocery Iq one. . . it must have been free 'cause I think that's how he'd sorted. . .maybe a reduced version. He'd also told me about the flashlight. . . .last night I was looking for an app that would show a lighter flame so I could hold my phone up like everyone else at the concert for an encore.
> 
> Any book reader software floating around (that's worth the time to d/l and has books that work will with it.)
> 
> Do you find it easier to shop from the phone or your computer?
> 
> Also, do you know of an app or tool that will allow me to more easily sync my outlook contacts with the Droid? I did have to set up a gmail account, of course, but I've not done a thing with it and don't anticipate making it a primary mail/contact/calendar thing unless that's really the best way to go. . . . .


Mom133d's Hubby here...

Yeah GroceryIQ just went free a month or so ago...great app if you take the time to set up the aisles and such the way you shop...I haven't done that yet but know it will work great once there.

As for Outlook contacts and syncing...the built in functions work great but you may have to make sure a check box is on for your contacts.

Go into settings then Accounts and Sync. Select your outlook account and then in there there should be a sub menu for frequency and such as well as two check boxes, one for your calendar and one for your contacts.

Once those are checked your contacts should pull down just fine. Mine are integrated with all my other contacts (Gmail, Facebook, Twitter) on the phone and work like a champ.

Let me know if you have any issues with that or if I am misunderstanding on what issues you are having.


----------



## Scheherazade

If you didn't know before, you will know now that I am pretty app crazy. So since there is enough to read already, here is a list of some of my favorite apps:

*Google Goggles*: Pretty amazing little app that lets you take pictures of things and it does a search based on the image. I've been able to find out names of paintings and architecture and statues and all sorts of things with it. It'll even let you take pictures of text and it'll attempt to OCR or translate foreign text for you. You can snap shots of business cards and it'll automatically put the information into your contacts for you. The only thing that bugs me is I can't find a way to shut off the flash. There's a similar program called *Plink Art* which sometimes gets results the Google app can't.

*Google Sky Map*: This is one of those wow your friends apps. It lets you point the camera at the sky and it will show you the stars and such in the sky based on your location. It's also searchable so you can search "the big dipper" and it will give you an arrow to guide you until you locate it in the sky. A similar program is called *Celeste*.

*Google Listen*: I love this app and use it weekly to catch the "Wait Wait Don't Tell Me!" podcast. It's a podcast streaming app and is so much more convenient than downloading them to my Zune.

*Google Earth*: This is worth getting if you have fun playing with Google Earth. It's exactly what you'd expect it to be.

*I Tweet!*: This is my Twitter app of choice. It seems to be one of the more reliable and easier to use ones out there.

*Calorie Counter*: I really like this app, though I don't use it as often as I should. It allows you to input the food you eat and it keeps tracks of calories for you. I'm sure it does more, but that's what I use it for. It remembers your most eaten meals for easy input later, allows you to search for types of food so you don't have to guess on calorie counts, and even lets you scan in barcodes to get calorie information off of those products.

*DockRunner*: Allows you to access the special clock feature that you can otherwise only get by using the separately sold docking station. It's kind of neat but I don't use it much. If I traveled more I definitely would. But it's a nice preview of what the docking station does for you.

*Advanced Task Killer*: Sometimes you can get a lot of stuff running in the background on your Droid. I use this to close them all and keep my Droid running lean and mean.

*Shortyz*: This is by far my most often used app. I use it multiple times a day... it's the best crossword puzzle app on the market. It downloads daily puzzles from several different papers every day for free. You can put it in a mode where the squares turn red if you put in the wrong letter, so it's actually still fun for people who aren't all hardcore about crosswords.

*Tricorder*: The ultimate Star Trek geek app. I have it mostly because it drives some of my friends and family into a jealous rage, but it's also useful. It has a compass, will detect nearby wifi hotspots, has an acoustics reader, tracks solar flares, shows the location of satellites in the sky around you, does some sort of magnetic field reading and will track your altitude and acceleration and all sorts of other things. All while making tricorder noises.

*Flight Director*: This is one of my favorite games on my Droid. You get satellite photos of airports and have to trace routes for the incoming planes to land at the proper runways or helipads. It can get pretty crazy on harder settings and it's a lot of fun.

*Klondike*: This is the best solitaire game that I've run across on the market, and I've tried a lot. And it's free! Then again so is most of the stuff I'm posting here, or at least they have free demos.

*Lightning Bug*: I don't use this a lot but I am so glad I have it. If I were ever sleeping away from home this is the first app I'd go for. It's basically a sound machine with white noise, thunderstorms, trains, etc. I can't sleep without white noise. A similar app is called *White Noise* and I have both installed.

*Meebo IM*: This is my favorite AOL Instant Messenger on the Droid and I've tried a few. This one has the sleekest and most user friendly interface that I've run across and is also one of the more stable AIM apps.

*MotoTorch LED*: I can't tell you how often this has come in handy. My house eats flashlights. This basically lets you turn your LED on and off at will. You can also send morse code with it.

*My Verizon*: I got this just to pay bills. No more sitting through voice prompts trying to get some machine to understand me on the phone or logging into their website for me!

*Layar*: This is an augmented reality app, you've probably seen it on the Droid commercials. You basically have all of these overlays of information to choose from and when you pull one up it allows you to use your camera to scan the area around you and get pop ups of information. Like you can search for restaurants and it will show you the restaurants nearby in the direction you're facing. They also have them for tourism where you can point your camera at a landmark and it'll show you information about it. It's kinda neat but I don't use it a whole lot.

*Pandora*: This is a must have music streaming app. It's free but there's also a low monthly fee version which is even better. I nearly left Verizon to get an iPhone to have this app. So glad I waited and got it on my Droid! A similar program is *Slacker*, but I uninstalled that in favor of Pandora when I needed more room.

*Painting Findings*: One of the few games I paid money for. I love this game and it's actually pretty relaxing. It's the basic "Find the Differences" type game with classical paintings. The differences are really well done. There is a free demo.

*Toss It*: It sounds relatively unentertaining but it's a lot of fun. You are basically just tossing wads of balled up paper into a trash basket with a fan blowing wind at various speeds and directions so that you have to aim and control the power of your toss. A similar app is *Paper Toss*.

*Ringdroid*: An app that all iPhone users are apparently pretty jealous of. It lets you take any mp3 on your phone and grab cuts of music or what have you to use as a ring tone. I haven't played with it much, but I have it for when I feel like doing so.

*Robot View*: This is another wow your friends app that is still in testing stages. It lets you take multiple pictures of a room and stitches them together into a viewable 360 degree environment. So you basically stand in the center of the room and turn around and get shots in all different angles and it does the rest for you. Kind of nifty.

*SoundHound*: This is my go to "What is that song?" app. It does cost money but it was worth it to me. A lot of these programs need you to play a specific version of the song so that it can capture some sort of encoded data to make the match. This one will make matches to songs even if you just hum them. There is a free app of the lesser variety called *Shazam*.

*ShopSavvy*: This lets you scan barcodes on products and it will tell you what the product is and how much cheaper you can get it somewhere else. I use this mostly to compare online prices, but it does attempt to give you local stores as well. All of the local stores for me are 40 miles away though. *Barcode Scanner* is similar.

*Solo Lite*: This is a guitar for your phone. Kind of fun to just mess around with, but I don't play the guitar so I'm not sure how good it actually is. But it's really neat and it's one of those impress your friends kind of things.

*BallDroppings*: With this one you draw lines on the screen and it drops balls which bounce off of these lines and they play tones based on the length of the line. You can make some really impressive music with it or just a cacophony of ear-grating tones. I actually ended up buying this one I liked it so much after the demo.

*Super Froggy*: This is the best Frogger clone I've found on the market. It makes you start over every time you play, but it's actually pretty fun so long as you use the D-Pad on the keyboard to hop around. Just hold your phone vertically and use the D-Pad with your left thumb and it's pretty intuitive.

*The Elements*: I kind of mess with this every now and then, you can get some pretty interesting results. You basically set up an environment with paint brushes that add sand, water, fire, rock, plant life, etc. and watch how it all reacts with one another. I guess it's kind of geeky fun like *Force Fields*, *Newton*, *Shape Intuition* and *Point Intuition*.

*Tivo Remote*: This lets you use your phone as a Tivo remote so long as your Tivo is hooked to a network. It's kind of nifty for looking up shows since this gives you a keyboard to input with instead of having to try to do it on the Tivo with the arrows on the remote. Plus you're controlling your Tivo with your phone!

*Vignette*: This is my favorite camera app. It makes it really intuitive to use your camera and you can add a bunch of effects. This is another app I actually paid for. The camera did get an update in the last upgrade which made it better, so your mileage and need for an app like this may vary.

*WeatherBug*: It is what it says, but it gives you the temperature in your status bar at the top of the screen and also shows a little red exclamation point when there's weather alerts. I like this one a lot better than the Weather Channel app. It just seems more user friendly, plus it's got a bug for a mascot.

Word Games: I really like word games and here are some of my favorites... *WordUp!*, *Word Search*, *Target*, *Word Game*... I actually thought I had more than that. Oh well.

Other Games of Note: *Zeng*, *Zilch Free*, *Trap!*, *Super Tumble*, *Shoot U!*, *Slugs*, *Replica Island*, *Milky Milky*, *Abduction*, *Lucid*, *Cavedroid*, *Caps Lock*, *AirAttack *and *3D Pong*. There is a *Pac-Man Championship Edition* that I really want to like, but it freezes a lot on my phone. Other people say it plays fine on theirs.


----------



## Scheherazade

I think *Aldiko* was the best eReader I could find for the Droid. But we're supposed to be getting a Kindle app soon!

I also found this for syncing with Outlook, but I have no idea how it works or if it works. https://tools.google.com/dlpage/gappssync

Remember you can use the GPS without the dock too. The dock certainly makes it handy, but all you have to do is open up the *Car Home* app to get going with the GPS. Or even easier? Hit the microphone button by the search widget on your home screen and say "Navigate to <place>" and it will pop it right up for you. I hardly ever bring my Garmin with me anymore. It also gathers that information from the Google cloud or whatever it is, so it will find things even just given clues. I couldn't believe this when I read it so I tested it... I hit the mic button and said "navigate to the museum in Newport News with the big propeller out front" and sure enough it popped up with a "Did you mean:" list and The Mariner's Museum was the first one on the list.

You can also hit that mic button and say "Find nearest <thing>" and it'll pull up Google Maps with the locations plotted out on it. I used this feature all the time and it's really helpful. You can even access reviews of the places from the map more times than not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harmakhet said:


> As for Outlook contacts and syncing...the built in functions work great but you may have to make sure a check box is on for your contacts.
> 
> Go into settings then Accounts and Sync. Select your outlook account and then in there there should be a sub menu for frequency and such as well as two check boxes, one for your calendar and one for your contacts.
> 
> Once those are checked your contacts should pull down just fine. Mine are integrated with all my other contacts (Gmail, Facebook, Twitter) on the phone and work like a champ.
> 
> Let me know if you have any issues with that or if I am misunderstanding on what issues you are having.


Thanks Harm. . . .I'll be back after I've had a chance to play. Seriously, I have had it only about 24 hours and I saw that it could sync up, but didn't read about how. I may need step by step third grade level directions. . .but I promise you, once I figure it out I'll know it forever. I mean, I'm sitting here with Outlook open on my computer and my phone in my hand. . . .that's where I have to start! 

Yes. . . I will get the Kindle App when it comes available. . . it's one reason that I went with Droid now rather than waiting to see if the newer Windows Mobile was any better. . . .that and. . . .the BOY wanted one and BOGO is a good deal. . . .which reminds me; I've got to send in the rebate forms. . . .

Thanks for all the other suggestions as well, Scher. . .I'll check 'em out!


----------



## Hoosiermama

I love my Droid! I had a hard time when I first got it...I'd "cheek dial" someone. Guess my face is shaped weird or something, because that little sensor never seemed to know when I was on the phone and would randomly start dialing things, or hang up on someone. It was really frustrating!

So my favorite apps are:

Screen Suite (solved the above problem!). It also includes an emergency contact display and locks the screen when I'm on the phone. No more cheek dialin' or hanging up! It will also display your battery life, and can display a large clock when it's locked.

Swype: This is a keyboard where you just drag across the letters and it knows what you want to type. It's wonderful! It was in beta, but it's closed now.

Accuweather: My weather widget on my desktop

Advanced Task Killer

Astro: A file manager that views pics better than the gallery. I had to download that to install Swype.

Barcode Scanner: Does what it says. It integrates with several other apps

Battery Left: Tells me how much battery I've got...more accurate than the built in one.

Cardex: Uses the barcode scanner to scan all those little grocery discount cards. They're all on my phone now!

Colornote: Post-it notes

Grocery IQ: Love it! Use it all the time to grocery shop. You can scan the barcode of things you need to restock on, and it'll add them to the list.

Keeper: Keeps my passwords

TipCalc

TV-Guide

Yellowbook

Zedge (ringtones)

Zillow: A real estate search thing. My son is looking for a house, and this tells me what houses are for sale in a neighborhood and what they are listed for.

Then I have a bunch of games...all free.


----------



## Scheherazade

I saw that Swype technology on some other new phone coming out.  Wish I knew it was on Droid.  I'm not sure I'd use it but I'm definitely curious how it works.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harm. . . . .I tried the steps you specified regarding syncing with Outlook. . . the choices are google, facebook, and corporate. . . .my outlook isn't corporate, just personal. . . .does that matter?

Also, I'm not sure I want to actually get the e-mail on the Droid. . .I mostly want my calendar and contacts to sync and NOT e-mail.

Finally. . . . does anyone have the link to ask Amazon to let me know when the Kindle app is available. . .I seem to recall there was an e-mail notification sign up but I'm not finding it at Amazon.

Oh, and where do you get the Amazon app. . .at Amazon?

Thanks again to all for the other app suggestions. . . I can see this thing is apt to be a bit of a time waster.


----------



## Scheherazade

Just search "Amazon" in the Android Market on your Droid for the Amazon App. That's how you'll get most of your apps. I haven't gotten one from anywhere but there yet myself, but I have heard tale of getting them from websites sometimes.

And you can be notified about the Kindle for Android here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=red_lnd_emwa?docId=165849822


----------



## TLM

Love my Droid.  Thanks for the list of good apps.  I have many of them myself already, but there are several I don't have listed.

Anyone else have Urban Spoon?  Fun way to look for restaurants when you want something than your usual, or are in a new area.

And look to see if your city has Groupon.  There are some really good deals available.

Fat Secret was listed, it also has a barcode scanner to add a food to your daily list.  Used to convert to Weight Watcher points, but W.W. must have put the big slap down on them because it no longer does that.  W.W. is VERY Protective of it's Points.

Love Pandora.  Facebook.  Take a picture and download straight to my FB page  

Bejeweled is addicting.  Now if only they would get flash so I could work the CrackVille (Farmville) on my FB, life would be perfect.  Well, when I get flash, Kindle for Android and W.W. mobile for Android, THEN life would be perfect in my tech toy world.


----------



## TLM

Almost forgot (I had to have my Droid Hard re-started and lost all my apps a couple weeks ago, still re-finding some of them), TV.com free TV shows!  Some are full episodes, old Star Trek!   And Discovery - clips from discovery shows.  And CauseWorld, somehow makes donations to good causes of your choice for visiting stores that are around where you are.  I haven't actually had to go into any store physically, just clicked on their name when I visit the site.  Makes more sense when you get on the site.


----------



## Scheherazade

Flash for Android is already out, but only for devices with Android 2.2 (Froyo).  Thankfully the Droid is one of the two phones getting it first, but all Motorola is saying is "soon".  I am hoping it's soon as in before August because I'm pretty eager to get the Flash they said was compatible with my phone when I bought it eight months ago.

It seems like if you have a rooted phone you can download it now, but I'll be waiting for the official one.  No rooting for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes that was one of the considerations: upgradability. . . .my son did most of the research, really.

I do like the slide out keyboard. . . . .


----------



## Harmakhet

Ann in Arlington said:


> Harm. . . . .I tried the steps you specified regarding syncing with Outlook. . . the choices are google, facebook, and corporate. . . .my outlook isn't corporate, just personal. . . .does that matter?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure I want to actually get the e-mail on the Droid. . .I mostly want my calendar and contacts to sync and NOT e-mail.


Corporate is the option for the outlook setup. It doesn't matter if it isn't a corporate setup.

You can setup the email account and then change the email check frequency to "never" that should allow you to get the calendar and the contacts but not the mail. Haven't tested that as I do want my gmail and work email both on my phone but it should logically work the way you want.

hth,

Harm


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, Harm, will play some more when I get home.

Do you know if it will matter if there's more than one email addy that goes to Outlook?


----------



## Harmakhet

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks, Harm, will play some more when I get home.
> 
> Do you know if it will matter if there's more than one email addy that goes to Outlook?


Hrm...interesting. You question makes me wonder something. You use Outlook on your computer and have it check your email for multiple email addresses? Those emails aren't necessarily emails that are using a standard Outlook to Exchange server setup from what I am gathering. Are those emails just something like yahoo or MSN addresses or something from your ISP like Comcast or some such?

If that is the case then setting up the "corporate" option isn't really going to do what you want it to do. The contacts in your Outlook on your computer are likely not tied to any particular address but stored locally.

A quick Google and I found this. http://cellphoneforums.net/motorola-droid/t304781-export-contacts-outlook-import-motorola-droid-android-2-0-a.html

That link looks like your best option to bring your contacts into your device with the particular setup.

I used to use offline email clients such as Outlook and refused to try something else, until I found that I could have my Gmail check mail for all my other accounts to keep everything in one location and to keep it online so that I could check from any internet connection.

Let me know if you have other questions.

Harm


----------



## Harmakhet

And in that smae thread is this quick tutorial on syncing your outlook calendar with gmail http://cellphoneforums.net/motorola-droid/t304785-sync-motorola-droid-calendar-gmail-outlook-calendar.html


----------



## Harmakhet

And one more thing.  This method will not "sync" the contacts per se.  This will put the contacts into your gmail account.  Any changes you make on Outlook will not transfer over as those accounts are not tied together.  According to the thread, there are some beta type options for trying to do that but they sound complicated and not necessarily stable.

The calendar option sounds like it does do a sync type thing if you set it up correctly but not the contacts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, Harm. . . .I played with it a bit while I was waiting at the dentist and I couldn't make it even go get e-mail -- but I might not have correctly remembered server names. 

Yes, it's my home Outlook, I d/l e-mail from 3 different accounts -- two addresses via comcast and one from 'network solutions' e-mail account. And keep my calendar and contact lists. Contacts is probably not as critical since the previous phone was a windows mobile device which synced very well, and they moved all (well, most) of my contacts when I got the new one. . . I did notice that I don't have both my brother and my dad who have the same first name. . .so it must be the transfer software considered them duplicates even though I had notations to distinguish them. . .but I digress. Anyway, it's easy enough to add contacts to the phone one at a time. But I _would_ like to sync the calendar since entries on it change more often and then I've got something with me for when, for instance, I need to schedule a dentist appointment.  I'll look at the forum links you gave and see what's what.

I appreciate the help!


----------



## Harmakhet

Anytime Ann. 

Are you 100% attached to using Outlook to do your mail?

If not, then I suggest doing something similar to what I did...using gmail to be your email "client".  It's a matter of setting up each account in your gmail settings and then it will check for that mail when it checks for your normal gmail.

What this does for you is to integrate your email setup with your phone.  You would use the google calendar to set up those appointments and it would instantly sync with your phone, you would maintain your contacts in gmail and that would push to and from the phone without any issue.  You could access any of your mail that your gmail gets and you can still retain all the options for leaving info on the server.

I have somewhere near 20 email addresses between my 4 or so domains and my throwaway addresses (yahoo, msn and such).  All of those (save my work email) are forwarded to my gmail or, if I need to respond from that specific address for something, checked by gmail.

That means I have two setups on my phone.  My exchange based work one and my gmail.  All my contacts are stored with gmail so that if I need them on my computer or my ipad or my phone I can get them.

It's essentially a funnel for my correspondence methods...makes it a ton easier to have access anywhere...even from a public computer terminal.

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Harm, that's a consideration. As it is, I do leave messages on the server for 3 days on all three accounts, 'cause I have the laptop too.  When I'm traveling I can check mail with it any place there's wifi. . .which is most of where I ever go.  And, actually, on the laptop, I use Thunderbird. . . I don't worry about contacts and calendar on it so much. That said, one of the shortcomings of that method is that if I want to answer an email, I then have to go to the webmail portal for that address -- or else set up a new 'account' with the outgoing server of wherever I am.  It's not a huge issue, but it sounds like if I run them all through gmail -- even if I never give anyone a gmail address -- I can still get them on Outlook as well as on my phone. . . . .or, no, you're saying Outlook would be right out: I'd be using Gmail instead just like I use Thunderbird on the laptop? . . . .Sooooo, is there a way to save messages to a device 'cause there are some things I'd rather have on my hard drive than in a 'cloud'. . .if you know what I mean. . . .definitely something to consider. . . . .


----------



## Harmakhet

Yeah...there are always options for pulling down whatever info you want.  it's not something I've ever had to do as I am connected 90% of the time.  

It would do away with having to use a client but you could if you want to.  gmail would just be a funnel.  You potentially could set gmail up to check everything and then use the pop setup for gmail to be able to check your mail on outlook or thunderbird or whatever.

The best part is...as long as you configure the accounts correctly...you can send from those emails you check...so no need to log into another interface.

As always...let me know if you need more advice or have questions on this.

John


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks John (nice to know your real name.  )  I will let you know . . . .


----------



## Scheherazade

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes that was one of the considerations: upgradability. . . .my son did most of the research, really.
> 
> I do like the slide out keyboard. . . . .


The slide out keyboard is something I won't be buying a phone without I don't think. I'm hoping they keep at least one Android device on the market with it. I really can't stand typing on the screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Me either  (or is it me neither?)  It's one of the things that drove me nuts with the windows mobile phone I had.

Well. . .I have found a bunch of free apps to try. . .and a few that cost that I might consider. . . .

Is there a place I can reach them and browse on my computer. . . .all I've found so far is a site that lists them but it doesn't look like you can down load them from there. . . when you followed links it said you had to go to your phone.  I was kind of hoping I could get a bunch and then just sideload them via USB. . .but maybe that's not the way it's designed. . . .


----------



## Someone Nameless

Check out this site:
http://www.android.com/market/#app=com.epocrates

This one might be easier to search
http://www.androlib.com/


----------



## Scheherazade

The only way I've ever gotten them is through the market.  In fact most websites that have apps listed on them will have a barcode that you scan to reach the app on your phone, so even when they are listed on sites they intend you to download them directly from the market through your phone.  I just kind of check the market every day and look at the new stuff to see if anything is interesting to try.  Some sites review apps, but they almost always focus on the same ones over and over, I've never found a really good site for discovering apps.  It's just what I run across in the market and if it looks neat I try it out.

Oooo, will need to check out that link Gracie posted while I was typing though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Also. . .want to let John (Harmakhet) know that the calendar sync seems to have worked a treat and is just what I need. . .thanks for the link!

The link Gracie posted is where I was looking on line. . . . .I just made a list and am now searching on the phone.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Oh, OK.  Sorry. I didn't read the part where she wants to download from her computer.  No, I don't know of a place you can do that.  I thought she just wanted to browse.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I DO want to browse. . . . .I pretty well covered what's there. . ..now, anyway.   I notice they say "top free" etc. . . .which implies there are some that exist that are not well rated. . . .I guess I don't want them then. 

Did find tapatalk which works with this forum!  Also a Woot app. . . .


----------



## Scheherazade

Of course you don't want to always just go with the well-rated stuff. Sometimes apps don't get a lot of hype and end up being some of the best on the market in their category. Like Shortyz is definitely the best crossword puzzle app I've seen on the Droid, but I bet there are several that are more downloaded just because they're more popular. Plus who would think Shortyz would be a crossword puzzle app? People who want one would likely search "crossword" and never find it.

This is what an Android bar code looks like by the way. I mentioned them in an earlier post as a way most sites will send you to download stuff. So if you see these online, that's what they are. You just get an app like Barcode Scanner and scan these with your Droid right off the computer screen. This one is for the crossword puzzle app I was talking about just so you can see how they work.


----------



## TLM

Just did it!  So, cool!  I don't really work cross words that much, but love the scanner.  Magazines are also using this or similar (square with colored triangles inside) barcode to send readers to their web sites.


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah they're pretty nifty, I guess they're actually more bar codes for text to make mobile web browsing easier than specifically Android bar codes, but it's what I first associated with them so I tend to think of them that way. In fact it looks like they can do phone numbers, text and SMS messages as well. They're pretty easy to make too. I just found a generator (http://delivr.com/qr-code-generator) and made one to my blog in like 2 seconds. Looks like the QR in QR-Code stands for Quick Response.


----------



## 911jason

For anyone else contemplating the Droid, Wirefly.com is offering them for free in a 48-hour sale that's on now.


----------



## Scheherazade

Just found my new favorite game!  It's called "Cow Craps" and it's basically Pass the Pigs with cows.  It's great except for the horrid sounds.  I am hoping updates will allow us to turn off the moos or at least make them sound less like someone choking on a penny whistle.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Sweet! I love Pass the Pigs!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was hoping for something tetris-ish. . .but I've seen no such thing. . . .


----------



## Scheherazade

There are quite a few tetris clones with mixed results. But well... I guess this explains why you can't find them. Google purged most of them in late May following a cease and desist order from the makers of the game. http://www.droidgamers.com/index.php/game-news/android-game-news/320-tetris-clones-yanked-off-market

Looks like they do have an official EA Tetris Mobile game which is 60% off right now at $1.99. Unfortunately I've heard this one wasn't even as good as some of the clones, but if it's all they're letting us have... I do see a handful of clones already in the market with the word Tetris in them. I just hit the magnifying glass in the Market to search and put in "Tetris" and they came right up.

Here's the QR-Code for the official EA Tetris.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks. . . .I'll browse around some more. . .

I did get the tricorder. . .too cool. . . . .

I also got a Doctor Who sonic screwdriver and some wallpaper. . . .haven't decided if I want to plunk down for a sound file. . .they want a couple bucks for it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Google Dr sound bites. Using ringtone I have the theme as my ring tone, "exterminate" for texts and the TARDIS as my mail alert. Didn't pay for any. 

Did you find the screwdriver and wallpaper in the marketplace? I've searched for Doctor Who and always came up with nada.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The screwdriver and wallpaper were in the the market place.  I searched "WHO"  . . .got a lot else too, of course. . . and then searched again on "DOCTOR".  

There were 3 sets of free wallpaper. . .most featuring David Tennant and company.  Which is o.k. 'cause he's my favorite Doctor anyway.

The screwdriver pretty much just makes a cool noise and flashes when you push it. 

I'll have to go look for some free ringtones. . .thanks. . .didn't think to google. . .I assume it's not hard to d/l them directly to the phone. . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I think I got all of mine from BBC - http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/sounds/index2006.shtml

How to transfer the sounds - http://www.technipages.com/copy-music-to-motorola-droid.html

Then use ringdroid (not ringtone like I first said) if needed to make a sound clip. Sounds do have to be in the music folder on the SD card for Droid to find them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gotcha!  Thanks!  I'll go play. . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I got an Evo 4G on Thursday (I'm on Sprint), so I am now fiddling with Android Apps.

Reading about Doctor Who sound effects, including the Dalek sound, makes me think of linked sounds in Windows and playing with those when they first came out.  "EXTERMINATE!" would have made  a great sound for deleting something!


----------



## Scheherazade

I really want an agiel noise from Legend of the Seeker... heck, I'd be tempted to try to make an agiel app like that Dr. Who app if I could just find the noise anywhere, but it is eluding me.  Plus it wouldn't be as keen as the Dr. Who one anyway because there's like... 8 different things to play with there, but only one agiel.  It'd still be keen to do though.


----------



## Scheherazade

I just found this site for searching the Android market on your computer. Pretty handy since sometimes the market can run slow on the phone itself. http://www.androidzoom.com/ I found it after realizing my 2.1 update gave me live wallpaper so I've been playing around with that all morning.

I tried downloading and setting up all the application dev stuff to see if I could even begin to make a Legend of the Seeker Agiel app... I think I might be better off gathering the resources and asking someone else to compile it for me...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I like the 'live' wallpapers. . .but, as my son pointed out, it's likely to wreak havoc on battery life.  That looks like a cool site, though. . .have to check it out. . .and pass on to DS.  

Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I found an interesting Google Maps/Navigation feature on my EVO, I assume it works similarly on the Droid or any Android phone.

When going into the Google Maps feature and looking at maps, you can see various business named and identified on the map.  If you click on the name, you will be taken to a page of information about the business, with links to phone number and that sort of thing.  But one quiet feature laying dormant there is an icon with a little abstract figure of a man (like the ones on men's restrooms).  If you click on the man-figure, you are taken to Google Street View on your phone, so that you can get a look at what you will see as you approach the business!  You can steer the view around and move up and down the street just like Google Maps Street View on your desktop computer.  I thought it was extremely cool, and potentially useful to help recognize what you'll see before driving to an area.  Naturally you should only use this while safely stopped!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> I really want an agiel noise from Legend of the Seeker... heck, I'd be tempted to try to make an agiel app like that Dr. Who app if I could just find the noise anywhere, but it is eluding me. Plus it wouldn't be as keen as the Dr. Who one anyway because there's like... 8 different things to play with there, but only one agiel. It'd still be keen to do though.


I'm pretty sure there are apps that will grab a sound out of a video file, probably even a Youtube file, and convert it to an MP3. And it isn't that difficult to turn an MP3 into a ringtone. But I haven't done either of those myself. I'm a lover of an old fashioned mechanical phone bell ringing to announce my phone calls!


----------



## Scheherazade

The Hooded Claw said:


> I found an interesting Google Maps/Navigation feature on my EVO, I assume it works similarly on the Droid or any Android phone.
> 
> When going into the Google Maps feature and looking at maps, you can see various business named and identified on the map. If you click on the name, you will be taken to a page of information about the business, with links to phone number and that sort of thing. But one quiet feature laying dormant there is an icon with a little abstract figure of a man (like the ones on men's restrooms). If you click on the man-figure, you are taken to Google Street View on your phone, so that you can get a look at what you will see as you approach the business! You can steer the view around and move up and down the street just like Google Maps Street View on your desktop computer. I thought it was extremely cool, and potentially useful to help recognize what you'll see before driving to an area. Naturally you should only use this while safely stopped!


Yep, this is a keen little feature built into Google Maps on the Droids at least. You also get pictures of your destination when using the GPS that has the same little figure icon which will let you look around. It's pretty nifty, though some of the images are pretty outdated. We have buildings on campus that still show as empty fields.

And yeah, I have some wires somewhere around here that will let me record audio off my television pretty flawlessly. I'd just want the agiel to replace the "Droid!" noise I get when I get notifications. Of course people might just think it's a messed up Star Wars noise if they're not familiar with it. I'm kinda wanting the full app now though that I've seen the Dr. Who one ><


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Claw, for the Droid, you can get a car mount so that it will work like a GPS unit in your car. . .and you could have it showing the 'street view' as you drive. . ..pretty nifty.


----------



## Scheherazade

I did a whole spiel on the GPS on the Droid compared to my pretty top of the line (at the time) Garmin Nuvi when the Droid had first come out on the boards here and I was pretty shocked at how well the Droid did comparatively.  I don't even bring my Garmin with me except on long trips anymore.  I don't even have the car mount yet... I need to get that.  Heck, the Droid even does traffic for you.  That's something you have to pay extra for on the Garmins and have a special plug for and everything.  For a free app that comes with your phone it's pretty amazing.  I think iPhone users have to pay like $80 for their GPS apps.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> I got an Evo 4G on Thursday


I have the Motorola Droid (on Verizon), but I played with one in the Sprint store on release date & it is one sweet phone!


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> I think *Aldiko* was the best eReader I could find for the Droid. But we're supposed to be getting a Kindle app soon!


I've been using Aldiko on my Motorola Droid with books I get from smashwords. Once I've purchased a book, then I can download it in both epub format & Kindle mobi format. Aldiko handles epub format* & it's been really nice (though I am anxious for the Kindle Android app to be released). Aldiko has a day/night toggle & the night is black background with white letters. I find it pretty easy to read this way, especially at night.

*Edit: actually, Calibre can convert many books to multiple formats, including epub, so you can probably convert lots of books this way. Just think that some DRM books might not convert.


----------



## CegAbq

One more thing - audible.com now has a beta version for Android & I have been loving that. Yes there are still some kinks to work out, but overall, it is very nice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I found a free reader called "Laputa". . .it's really basic. . . .there were some 'free' books for it as well that I saw. . . .I'm a bit leery of it, though, because one of the free sets was the complete Harry Potter and I _KNOW_ it's not legal. . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I posted a review of another free eReader for Android in the non-Apple forum.


----------



## David McAfee

I just amazed a friend of mine today by browsing eBay at Dollywood. I hit the mic icon and said "www.ebay.com" and it pulled it up on Google. Then when I got into eBay I did the mic thing again and told it what I wanted to search for. Bingo!

I think I'll see him with a Droid tomorrow.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> I saw that Swype technology on some other new phone coming out. Wish I knew it was on Droid. I'm not sure I'd use it but I'm definitely curious how it works.


Swype is AWESOME, but it's in beta right now, and you have to be accepted into it. There is a link to sign up for the beta on the link below.

There are a couple of other similar keyboards. SlideIt is one, and Shapewriter is another. Both work very much like Swype. Of the two, Shapewriter seemed to be a little smoother to me. I believe Swype is to be released for the Droid soon, too. SOOOO much easier to text with that. My son can just fly texting with a regular keyboard, but I guess I'm too old. Swype works better for me.

http://swypeinc.com/


----------



## Scheherazade

Okay I just tried Shapewriter and it is really pretty neat.  I didn't think much of this stuff when I first saw it but it really is pretty quick.  It made a lot of mistakes, or I guess I may have, but I suppose it'd just take practice and if all else fails you just use it like a normal keyboard.  My only gripe is covering the entire screen when it's in landscape, but I can use my physical keyboard in landscape mode.  It makes the portrait keyboard usable when it normally wouldn't be.

The app says they're taking it down for an indefinite period of time on June 20th so if you want it you better download it.


----------



## Scheherazade

I actually got Swype and like it a lot better.  Wasn't too hard to get into the Beta, just sign up on their site.


----------



## Someone Nameless

The Hooded Claw said:


> I found an interesting Google Maps/Navigation feature on my EVO, I assume it works similarly on the Droid or any Android phone.
> 
> When going into the Google Maps feature and looking at maps, you can see various business named and identified on the map. If you click on the name, you will be taken to a page of information about the business, with links to phone number and that sort of thing. But one quiet feature laying dormant there is an icon with a little abstract figure of a man (like the ones on men's restrooms). If you click on the man-figure, you are taken to Google Street View on your phone, so that you can get a look at what you will see as you approach the business! You can steer the view around and move up and down the street just like Google Maps Street View on your desktop computer. I thought it was extremely cool, and potentially useful to help recognize what you'll see before driving to an area. Naturally you should only use this while safely stopped!


I'm having trouble finding what you are talking about. Can you Google Maps. Which Map Mode should I go to and where do I go from there to find this?


----------



## Scheherazade

On my Droid you just go into Google Maps and there are a few ways to do it.  Either touch the map and hold and it will pull up an address for the place you clicked.  Touch the little bubble and the little figuree should be the fourth button next to the phone icon.  It looks like a little 3D bathroom sign man with a down arrow on his chest.  You can also search for locations and click on them to get the same screen or use your GPS to go to a location and the address will have the little symbol as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kindle Gracie said:


> I'm having trouble finding what you are talking about. Can you Google Maps. Which Map Mode should I go to and where do I go from there to find this?


To be clear what I'm talking about, this youtube video by Google explains what I'm talking about, but unfortunately doesn't really tell you what buttons on your phone to push to get there! Based on the googling around I did to find where someone else had done an explanation, it sounds like different phones do it differently, even though both phones may use Android with Google Maps. Anyway, here is the Youtube video.






Naturally, you want to do all your button-pushing and detailed viewing of the phone screen while parked, and as some jokester (Who I'm extremely jealous of since I didn't say it first!) commented on the Youtube videos, "cars shown in street view may differ from cars you actually encounter at the destination."

I took the following screen shots on my EVO 4G. If you have a different phone, particularly if it has a different version of Android, things may look slightly different.

First, when you are looking at the map, you will see that some locations have a name displayed on the map, such as "Regents for Higher Education" here:










When you click on these named features, usually a little "bubble" will pop up like this:










When you then click on the bubble, you'll see a screen with information about the location:










If you click on the little icon that looks like a man near upper right corner of the information screen (and I believe if you click on the photo at upper right corner also), you'll go to street view:










You can move your finger over the screen to scroll the image around and change your viewpoint:










On mine, by clicking menu in the device, I can also go to a "compass view" that moves the street view image around so that what I'm seeing on my phone should be the same as what the view is in the real world.

Sorry you asked?  I suspect other versions of Android (I'm in Android 2.1, but there are other versions out there) might look slightly different.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Woah!!!  No, I'm not sorry I asked.  I just learned something about my phone!  How cool is that!

I have the old version OS and mine is a little different.  I didn't see an option for the phone number or to call the location.  It's still pretty neat.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Scheherazade

See, I didn't know you could do screenshots either.  I learned something new too, of course it may be different on the Droid.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Yeah!  Wait!  How did you do screen shots?  

Of course I'm also curious about the icons/programs you have running but I recognize Advanced Task Killer.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The screen shots are done by a free app called "Shoot Me".  It's in the Market.  Very simple, you just turn it on, do whatever it is you want to take a pic of, shake the phone when you want to take a screen shot, and you will hear a camera shutter sound.  It saves it to a file on the SD card, and you copy it to Photobucket or wherever.  Don't forget to turn it off when you're done (though it probably wouldn't be the end of the world if you didn't).


----------



## Hoosiermama

I actually got Swype and like it a lot better. Wasn't too hard to get into the Beta, just sign up on their site.

There are also skins out there for Swype to change the colors. I haven't tried any...I like the black.

I think for me, the hardest thing to get accustomed to was how to hold the phone. I kept disconnecting and the phone would randomly start dialing while I was on the phone. I downloaded Screen Suite, which keeps it locked (and also shows a digital clock in BIG numbers when it's locked). That solved that problem.

I love that the phone is so customizable for each user. At first, I was disappointed--I was used to a variety of ringtones pre-installed on my older phones. Now I'm in love with the Droid, and love to "shop" in the market and download fun apps and games. I used to carry a Palm Pilot in my purse, and now I'm down to just my Droid. I have a grocery shopper on there, and all of the applications I had on the Palm.

I bought a skin from DecalGirl (which matches my Kindle), but it's starting to come off on the top edge, so I'm going to have to get another one. I think the phone pocket in my purse is a little too tight, and tugs at it.


----------



## Scheherazade

Keen.  Going to grab that app now.  I wish they'd hurry and give me 2.2 so I can get some of these apps on my SD Card!  And I actually still just have the original ringtones, but I find myself changing my background a lot more than I ever did on another phone.  I'd just choose one and keep it before, now I change it with the seasons and such which is kind of fun.  I'm going to have to start looking into customizing my sounds.  As fun as it is to hear "DROID!" every time I get an IM, I think it's time for a chance.

Edit: Looks like Shoot Me needs a rooted Droid to work.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> Edit: Looks like Shoot Me needs a rooted Droid to work.


I remember reading about that, you're right. For some reason it works on the EVO without rooting, but that's the exception. There may be another app to take screen shots, not sure.


----------



## CegAbq

I *think* Motorola Droids require rooting for any screen capture program to work.


----------



## Scheherazade

There's apparently one that changes your home screen and all other sorts of things that takes screen shots on -some- screens.  The other option is some complicated hooking up via USB to your computer and hooking your phone to the Android Application Development software and a buncha other stuff.  I don't need screenshots that bad even though I already have the software installed ><


----------



## Kristen Painter

I'm looking at getting a Droid next month - this has been an awesome thread!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've enjoyed talking about Android stuff, despite my status as one of those heretical EVO owners.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kristen Painter said:


> I'm looking at getting a Droid next month - this has been an awesome thread!!!


You may already know this, but supposedly on June 23, a new version of the Droid will be announced (it'll be awhile after that before you can order it, probably). Of course with tech there is always a newer and better coming along the pike.


----------



## Scheherazade

Hehe, doesn't seem to be anything wrong with the EVO beyond it being one letter away from one of the most annoying taglines ever. (Of course all of her little quirky words grate on me, EVOO is probably the least of them.) I gotta say again though... if you can get Swype do it. It's seriously changed how I text on my phone in less than a day, I can see this as being the future of onscreen text input. I downloaded a notepad app just to play around with it, it's like a game in which you're constantly amazed that it seems to be reading your mind as you swipe across a bunch of letters and it pops up with "osteoporosis" or "mononucleosis". Heck, it even spells words right when you make slight mistakes in them and makes you look smarter while helping you "type" faster. The beta was really easy for me to join at http://swypeinc.com/ . I thought it was silly and was skeptic but it gets entire kudos from me.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> Of course with tech there is always a newer and better coming along the pike.


Ah yes - the constant lust for the newer & better gadget coming just down the road.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Not all Droids are Motorola, it is a Verizon trademark, and at least one HTC phone is a Droid. And that one has one of the security scares that seem to be going around lately.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/19/htc-promises-fix-for-droid-incredibles-neer-to-forget-browser/

HTC promises they will fix the Droid Incredible security problem. And it's a bad month for HTC, as both their Droid Incredible, and my beloved heretical EVO has been found to have an unusual number of problems with unresponsive screens, and the EVO also has problems with attachments of the corners of the glass screen. Again HTC says they will fix it, but that the corners coming off is not a problem and we should not be worried<!>. I haven't had either problem (yet) but I'm not pleased.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/14/htc-evo-4g-and-droid-incredible-suffering-from-unresponsive-scre/

Particularly sad because rock-solid physical quality is one of HTC's trademark traits. But I think they've taken a hit on it now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I'm traveling this week, and, as expected, my aunt and uncle don't have wifi.  DROID to the rescue.  Used a slick app called PDAnet. . .there's a coordinating program you load on your 'puter and you can tether the devices and use the phone as a modem.  Way cool and works great.  Also really easy to set up.  The basic app is free and for 2 weeks has all features.  After 2 weeks, you mus buy the full app to be able to go to secured sites -- anything that requires a log in -- but that's only $24 or $25 so well worth it if you are frequently in areas where there is no wifi.

Oh, my computer is Win7. . . .I expect there are XP or Vista versions but I'm not sure about Macs. . . .had no need to look and don't remember noticing.  But, if not, there are other similar apps. . . .


----------



## Scheherazade

Nice, I'll have to keep that in mind.  Too bad you can't tether to an iPad... might consider getting one if I could get anywhere access without AT&T.  I think I'm gonna wait on the Android Tablet though... people say it's going to hit in the next two months and they're saying that they can see why Apple is afraid of Flash because it's -really- powerful on the Android Tablet prototypes they have out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Assuming I continue to be happy with Android phones, and the expected Android tablets do materialize, I'll probably get a second-generation Android tablet to replace my iPad when it becomes obsolescent enough.  But that will be a ways down the road, I'm quite happy with my iPad for now.

It is possible to tether to the iPad using wifi rather than Bluetooth, or so I read.  With Sprint it takes a $30/month add-on to your plan, or else rooting your phone.  Only time it would be useful to me would be when I traveled, so I haven't been moved to try it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I downloaded the Swype keyboard, and consider it far superior to a "normal" touchscreen keyboard, but I really like the voice input for texts and emails.  Swype doesn't have the little button to turn that on.  On the other hand, in some situations, especially work, I want to enter data but have to be quiet (during a meeting, for instance).  Swype is much superior there.  So I'm switching back and forth at the moment between the stock keyboard and Swype.


----------



## Scheherazade

Ah yeah, I do like the voice input.  Hopefully the Swype folks will add a button for it.  It's pretty simple to swap keyboards though thankfully.


----------



## horse_girl

With all the cool stuff my Droid can do, I do have some complaints. 

As an equestrian, the phone is inconvenient. I ride with gloves on--can't answer the phone easily while riding. It's also too big to clip to my breeches; it pulls them down. If my horse throws me, I'm screwed--I ride alone most nights--not that it's likely, but anything is possible with a live animal. I can't call for help.

Also, when it's humid out, my phone goes completely wonky on me. Anyone else have this issue?

Despite this, I love being able to check the weather while I'm out at the barn, especially if there's a chance of storms. I can keep track of storm progress to estimate my ride time before I have to head home. I love the weather channel application.

And if we're waiting somewhere, I can keep the kids busy with a couple of games. Except I have two kids. It works great when DH and I are both there--one kid per phone. Otherwise, if it's just one of us, we have a fight on our hands.


----------



## Scheherazade

I've never had a problem with humidity making my phone wonky and I live in a pretty humid area on the East coast.  You might try contacting your carrier and see if they can help or if they refer you to Motorola.  I do agree on the size a bit but it doesn't bother me too much.  There's gotta be some sort of way to make that easier for you.  My biggest complaint now is the battery door that is too easy to slide off and that I sometimes need to reboot (rarely) to get GPS to connect when using it for directions.  Other than that they've really taken care of most of my concerns with updates, though physical ones like that they obviously can't just do over the air.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Haven't noticed any humidity problems. . . . .as to clipping it on you somehow, I guess you just have to look for a case of some sort. . . my son got one that he's happy with. . . . .no phone is going to be easily answerable with gloves. . .but can't you use a bluetooth headset with voice control?

I also have no battery door problem. . . . since I have it in a red case. . . . .


----------



## 911jason

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . . .no phone is going to be easily answerable with gloves. . .


Not so fast Ann!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

well. . . . . . .but that's just a _phone_!


----------



## horse_girl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Haven't noticed any humidity problems. . . . .as to clipping it on you somehow, I guess you just have to look for a case of some sort. . . my son got one that he's happy with. . . . .no phone is going to be easily answerable with gloves. . .but can't you use a bluetooth headset with voice control?
> 
> I also have no battery door problem. . . . since I have it in a red case. . . . .


Oh, I have it in a case to clip on. It's just so darn heavy! It pulls my breeches down. Actually, they're riding tights. Real breeches would stay up. Riding tights have an elastic waistband--more comfortable.

My husband's phone is also fine no matter what. Maybe I ought to get mine fixed or replaced. *sigh* I hate to be phoneless for any length of time, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

horse_girl said:


> My husband's phone is also fine no matter what. Maybe I ought to get mine fixed or replaced. *sigh* I hate to be phoneless for any length of time, though.


I betcha if you take it into a store and tell 'em what the problem is they can do some troubleshooting. . .they'll likely replace it free if not too much time has passed. . .I'm not sure of the warranty period. . . . .



horse_girl said:


> Oh, I have it in a case to clip on. It's just so darn heavy! It pulls my breeches down. Actually, they're riding tights. Real breeches would stay up. Riding tights have an elastic waistband--more comfortable.


Maybe you could wear some kind of across the shoulder sash that would hold it securely.

OR.. . .maybe you should get a third totally basic phone on your plan just to carry when you ride. . .it wouldn't have to have all the bells and whistles. . .just be able to dial 911 if you fall. . . .you could probably even get one of the prepaid ones and keep it totally separate. You wouldn't need many minutes. . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> OR.. . .maybe you should get a third totally basic phone on your plan just to carry when you ride. . .it wouldn't have to have all the bells and whistles. . .just be able to dial 911 if you fall. . . .you could probably even get one of the prepaid ones and keep it totally separate. You wouldn't need many minutes. . . .


That's a good suggestion, if your phone allows a third line cheaply. The third phone would be available to hand out to kids when they went on an excursion and needed one.

It may be cheaper yet to just get a "Tracfone" prepaid wireless phone from another company entirely for this purpose, and get the lowest number of minutes per month allowed each month.

By the way, I've read that even expired phones still work for dialing 911, if you have an old one sitting around. We are all just full of "helpful" suggestions, aren't we?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

The Hooded Claw said:


> By the way, I've read that even expired phones still work for dialing 911, if you have an old one sitting around. We are all just full of "helpful" suggestions, aren't we?


I'm pretty sure they do. Our local women's shelter collects them to give to clients. Smaller is better since they can hide that easier from their abusers.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Yes, a double post...but this is about an app 

There was an article on Yahoo news about apps that you can set to automatically silence your phone for bedtime, meetings, etc. Timeriffic and Sweet Dreams were both free options. I like my phone on at night, since it would probably be an emergency call and I don't sit in enough regular meetings to find alot of use myself, but Dh has several regular meetings and he loves it. His is a different one - paid - Settings Profiles.

But they also mentioned "White Noise". It generates 40 noises. I found a free version that gives you 10. (White Noise Lite) Looks like the standards on the free - thunder, rain, waves, crickets, fan, wind chimes... I'm going on a business trip next week so I figured I'll give it a try.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

mom133d said:


> Yes, a double post...but this is about an app
> 
> There was an article on Yahoo news about apps that you can set to automatically silence your phone for bedtime, meetings, etc. Timeriffic and Sweet Dreams were both free options. I like my phone on at night, since it would probably be an emergency call and I don't sit in enough regular meetings to find alot of use myself, but Dh has several regular meetings and he loves it. His is a different one - paid - Settings Profiles.
> 
> But they also mentioned "White Noise". It generates 40 noises. I found a free version that gives you 10. (White Noise Lite) Looks like the standards on the free - thunder, rain, waves, crickets, fan, wind chimes... I'm going on a business trip next week so I figured I'll give it a try.


Foxyring does that, and it appears to work well, allowing you to silence most calls during bedtime hours, but you can have a short list of privileged numbers that can always get through. I have only used it for a couple of weeks, but it appears to work well.

What I really like is the Foxyring widget that I have installed on my home page (first screen that appears when I unlock the phone). It has a switch I can use to silence the phone, and input a certain period (thirty minutes to five hours, I believe) when it will stay silent, but afterwards the ringer will turn back on! This helps a lot. On my old Palm Treo with a physical silence switch, I tended to silence the phone for meetings during the workday, then forget to turn the ringer back on, so my alarm wouldn't sound off and wake me!


----------



## Hoosiermama

I think I'm becoming an app-a-holic. Read about an app the other day that I like. When you hang up a call, the default is for it to go right to the call log, and I hate that. I usually call the same people over and over, and it takes a few seconds for the log to update. Several times I've dialed the wrong person. And I really don't care what the call log says. With "Not Call Log" you can tell the phone to go back to the home screen or go to the dialpad when you hang up. 

I also got a Decalgirl skin for my phone (it matches my K2 skin  ). I love it skinned, but the first skin began to peel off. The area to skin around the screen is really narrow and after a couple of months it began coming off. I wrote to Decalgirl, and they sent a replacement at NO CHARGE! Talk about great customer service!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Foxyring does that, and it appears to work well, allowing you to silence most calls during bedtime hours, but you can have a short list of privileged numbers that can always get through. I have only used it for a couple of weeks, but it appears to work well.
> 
> What I really like is the Foxyring widget that I have installed on my home page (first screen that appears when I unlock the phone). It has a switch I can use to silence the phone, and input a certain period (thirty minutes to five hours, I believe) when it will stay silent, but afterwards the ringer will turn back on! This helps a lot. On my old Palm Treo with a physical silence switch, I tended to silence the phone for meetings during the workday, then forget to turn the ringer back on, so my alarm wouldn't sound off and wake me!


That would be good for church. . . .if I remember to turn the thing off, I invariably forget to turn it back on. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hoosiermama said:


> I think I'm becoming an app-a-holic.


Hi. I'm Ann. And I'm an appaholic.

(But the particular one you found doesn't interest me. . . .there are lots of others, though, believe me!  )


----------



## Scheherazade

I keep having to delete apps to make room.  Thank goodness for 2.2 so we can start saving them to the SD Card.  They need to hurry and roll that out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There was a discussion of birdwatcher's apps in the iPad/Apple forum.  One of the most popular, called iBird, has been released for Android, and I bought it.  My first paid Android app, and not cheap at $9.99, but it is a very good and established app (been out on iPhone for years) and looks very good if you are a bird-brained person.  I hope this first release on Android is a success for them, as I want them to release their complete guides (this one is midrange) for Android as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a tuner, and a metronome, and a guitar chord app. . .and a mini keyboard. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Looks like the new Droid X will have the Swype keyboard built-in.

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSN2325671620100624


----------



## 911jason

All cellular and landline phones in the United States are required to provide 911 service even if they've been disconnected.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/9-1-1#Inactive_telephones

So no need to add a line for emergency purposes, just grab one of your old cellphones and make sure it's got a charge.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For you Verizon users who want the Droid X, Best Buy is now taking pre-orders in the store....

http://www.androidcentral.com/preorder-droid-x-now-best-buy


----------



## Scheherazade

I haven't seen a whole lot about this phone and heard there's another Droid coming down the pipes.  Anything special about this phone besides it coming with Froyo loaded and Swype?  Looks like a bigger screen and bigger camera too... but just not sure, even with Swype, that I'm ready for no sliding out keyboard yet.  I guess Droid 2 will be sort of like the Droid X with the physical keyboard, but no idea.  Seems almost to be an interim phone schedules to release as an "In your face!" to iPhone 4 since it'll take Droid 2 a bit to come out still.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Thanks for giving me an excuse to look this up!  Doesn't directly affect me since I have no desire to switch from Sprint, and just bought an EVO (and signed a new contract as well...). But the gadget geek in me loves to read up on this sort of thing. CNET always has good summary reviews of new phones:

http://reviews.cnet.com/smartphones/motorola-droid-x-verizon/4505-6452_7-34122129.html?tag=txt%3bpage

From what I saw, I agree that the most obvious feature of the phone is the bigger screen, same size as the one on my EVO. I _REALLY_ like the large screen on my EVO for web surfing and video viewing (which I don't do much of except when traveling). The larger screen will make for fewer page turns when reading ebooks, so my EVO is the first phone I've tried as an ebook reader (with success, see my updated post in the "other devices" forum about using FBReader on the EVO). The 4.3 inch screen gives half the screen space of the Kindle 2. The EVO is the first phone I've tried without a physical keyboard, and I did miss it at first, but the voice input and the SWYPE keyboard are so handy that between them I no longer consider the missing physical keyboard a problem, and I like the volume and weight saving of not carrying it around. The Motoblur interface is supposedly improved. I don't know if that makes a big difference to you, but I suspect not.

I admit it doesn't look like a world-changer, compared to the current "Droid". Since on Verizon you're limited to one subsidized upgrade phone per two years (or so I understand), Droid users who aren't captivated by some feature of this phone might well decide to save their upgrade for a bigger step technological leap.


----------



## Scheherazade

Looks like Best Buy is selling them straight for $199 though so it's more worth upgrading than before when they were pricing these things at $500.  At least that's what it sounded like to me.  If they're going to make you want a new phone every year then they need to change the whole 2 year upgrade plan.  It looks like the days of keeping a phone for 3 years are in the past.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> Looks like Best Buy is selling them straight for $199 though so it's more worth upgrading than before when they were pricing these things at $500. At least that's what it sounded like to me. If they're going to make you want a new phone every year then they need to change the whole 2 year upgrade plan. It looks like the days of keeping a phone for 3 years are in the past.


One of the things I like about Sprint is that I get to buy a subsidized update every year instead of every two years (smug look). I don't have as much pressure to use the update wisely.


----------



## Scheherazade

I used to have Sprint... then I worked for them.  I wasn't too thrilled with them after that.  But I mostly changed to Verizon because the people I call the most used it and the free Verizon to Verizon thing was a good deal.  I've been really happy with them even though I had to leave behind a pretty nice grandfathered in unlimited data plan on Sprint that was like $10 a month.  I'm sure I would have been forced to change it by now the way Verizon said I had to upgrade mine when I went to my Droid.


----------



## Hoosiermama

The Droid X looks HUGE to me. I just got my Droid from Verizon in April, and already there have been two new versions out--the Incredible and now this one.

I'm obsolete already!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

As a longtime Sprint user I got a really good deal from retentions a few years ago,but had to give it up when getting my Pre last year.  A bunch of people with an old  ESOP employee referral plan that was really good have been forced to give it up at last and are upset. I am happy with the costs and bennies of Sprint but try not to. Be blind about it.  I was so pleased with my iPad that I was thinking of letting my contract run out  or even paying an early fee to get an iPhone till ATT changed their contracts.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"New every two" with Verizon is actually really every 18 months now, I believe. . . . .and they'll let you switch lines.  So like when I got my Droid earlier this month, I technically did not have an upgrade available but my husband did and he didn't want a new phone. So I used his upgrade.  I have one coming in July. . . . .so when/if he decides he wants a new phone he'll be able to get one anytime after that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For anyone who missed the thread in the Kindle Forum, Amazon Kindle for Android is now available in the Market!  I'm downloading it now.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> For anyone who missed the thread in the Kindle Forum, Amazon Kindle for Android is now available in the Market! I'm downloading it now.


I did miss it & I am so thankful for this heads up!  Going off to get it now!

_EDIT_ Whooooo Hooooo!!!
Kindle for Droid
Audible for Droid 
Life is GOOOOOD


----------



## Brenda M.

Thank you for the heads up! Woo hoo!


----------



## Silver

This is so exciting.  I am bouncing up and down, and Happy Anniversary to me!  Coming off a phone that makes phone calls and takes so-so pics, I went today and got my anniversary present.  I've been so jealous of all you Droid folks, and now I have an LG Ally with Droid operating system.  It is cool beyond cool.  I'm going to be app'ing like crazy in a minute, but I just wanted to thank everyone who contributed to this thread.  There is so much good info here.  And, of course, the reason I was waiting is already downloaded to my new phone.  You guys know I'm talking Kindle for Droid, right?  It was smooth as silk to set up, and I'm already reading.  Um, actually I might have to play with a few other things for a while first.  'Nuff babbling.  I am now going to go back to the beginning of this thread and make note of every useful bit of advice, widget and app.


----------



## Scheherazade

Hehe, have fun!  I'm sitting here fidgeting as I await the supposed July 2.2 Froyo update ><  I haven't updated my apps in a month or more since it was announced just to make sure I take advantage of every app that goes into SD storage now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> Hehe, have fun! I'm sitting here fidgeting as I await the supposed July 2.2 Froyo update >< I haven't updated my apps in a month or more since it was announced just to make sure I take advantage of every app that goes into SD storage now.


Supposedly a good speed improvement also. I'm eagerly awaiting it for my EVO.


----------



## Scheherazade

Not to mention Flash.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Looking forward to Froyo here, too. Has anyone tried Launcher Pro? That's my latest app. Very slick! Screen transitions are really smooth, and if you click the home key twice, you can see all 3 screens at once. I really like it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hoosiermama said:


> Looking forward to Froyo here, too. Has anyone tried Launcher Pro? That's my latest app. Very slick! Screen transitions are really smooth, and if you click the home key twice, you can see all 3 screens at once. I really like it!


Im using HTC's interface. Gives me seven home screens! I think it is ridiculous that I've found uses for all seven, even if one of them is This Day in History.


----------



## Scheherazade

I could definitely use 7 screens.  Some widgets take up half the screen by themselves, and I almost want to keep my main screen clear.  Does the background "pan" like it does on the Droid when you have 7 screens or does it just stay the same?  I know on my Droid the background pictures are slightly bigger than one screen will show, so when you move to the left or right for additional screens you see like 20% more of the picture that's cut off on the main screen.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> I could definitely use 7 screens. Some widgets take up half the screen by themselves, and I almost want to keep my main screen clear. Does the background "pan" like it does on the Droid when you have 7 screens or does it just stay the same? I know on my Droid the background pictures are slightly bigger than one screen will show, so when you move to the left or right for additional screens you see like 20% more of the picture that's cut off on the main screen.


I believe that there are some wallpapers that do that, and I get a kick out of the live wallpapers with swimming fish and such. But I have a rather drab wallpaper with a modest pattern to not distract from the icons. Droll, I know.


----------



## 911jason

A buddy of mine at work just got the new HTC Aria...



It's beautiful! Much smaller than most of the smartphones I've seen. It's got a 3.2" screen and runs Android 2.1... not sure if it'll be upgraded to 2.2 soon. Really, really nice phone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those looking to buy an Android phone, Wirefly, in conjunction with Bing, has a weekend sale where you can get cash back on a variety of different smart phones. I haven't done it, and it appears complicated. But if you're buying a phone, it may be a good way to do it on the cheap.

http://www.wirefly.com/learn/company_news/wirefly-bing-80-sale/


----------



## Scheherazade

Froyo -just- released and we're already getting details about Gingerbread which is supposed to be coming in October.  For you new Droid users, Android, for whatever reason, names their updates after desserts.  They started with Cupcake, Donut and Eclair... we're on Froyo now and they'll be releasing Gingerbread in October.  It also sounds like there's going to be a phone hardware requirement of 1GHz CPU, 512 MB of RAM and a display of at least 3.5″ which I think puts Motorola Droids out of the running for it.  Sounds like the phones out now that'll be able to support it are Nexus One, EVO 4G, Droid Incredible, Droid X, Droid 2, Galaxy S, Captivate, Fascinate, Vibrant, Epic 4G and Desire.

The biggest improvement I see is a resolution boost which makes me think this is more of an update to coincide with Android Tablets.  It also sounds like there's going to be a significant change to the customization and layout of the phone itself to enhance the user experience... whatever that means.


----------



## Scheherazade

Anyone looking for a really good Pool game check out Carrom 3D.  One of the more impressive Droid apps I've encountered so far, really shows off what the phone can do in the right developer's hands.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks!  Just got the Demo to check out. . . . .


----------



## Andra

There have been questions about Droid apps, so I thought I'd bump this thread.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Rumors are flying that Verizon is going to a tiered data plan, like AT&T...guess I'll need to turn off Pandora


----------



## Emily King

I currently have a storm1 and hate it... Talked to the hubby about upgrading my phone early and pointed out that I had an email from Verizon saying I could update now! So, a Droid X is on order for me and should be here in early August. Yay!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For anyone who uses the BN nook, it is available as an Android app in the market. Several user comments say it does not sync with the actual Nook, which would be a fatal error got me if I had a nook!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The Hooded Claw said:


> For anyone who uses the BN nook, it is available as an Android app in the market. Several user comments say it does not sync with the actual Nook, which would be a fatal error got me if I had a nook!


I just got the email telling me about it. I think it is interesting that they named it "Nook for Android" since the iphone and iPad apps are called "Barnes & Noble reader app". I wonder why they decided to name it Nook for Android.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I just got the email telling me about it. I think it is interesting that they named it "Nook for Android" since the iphone and iPad apps are called "Barnes & Noble reader app". I wonder why they decided to name it Nook for Android.


Barnes & Noble Reader App is already pretty clumsy. Sticking For Android on the end of that must have just been too much. Or maybe they have decided that ebookstores are truly more Important down the road than brick and mortar stores, and are trying to emphasize the Nook name rather than B&N.


----------



## Scheherazade

Hoosiermama said:


> Rumors are flying that Verizon is going to a tiered data plan, like AT&T...guess I'll need to turn off Pandora


I hope not. This is such a good way to win over AT&T customers, especially if iPhones become available next year.


----------



## TLM

I downloaded the Nook for droid.  I find it and the PC Nook app clumsy and no where as user friendly as the Kindle apps.  But for the very few free books they offer I guess I can live with it.  99% of the time I will but using my K2i.

They only way I would want a tiered plan is if I saved money.  Somehow I don't think that is what will happen.  I make almost no phone calls and don't have a text plan.  I don't text and only receive only 5 or 6 a month.  But I love the apps and the 'net.  Please don't make me give up my Pandora!


----------



## Scheherazade

I doubt I use anywhere near the data you'd probably be offered even on tier 1, but I -hate- having limits.  I hate feeling constrained and like I need to make some financial decision every time I want to send a text or make a phone call or whatever else it might be.  Usually when I have limits my way of coping with them is by never using them at all, always saving it for when I might need it later to the point I just never use it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just d/l the NOOK for Droid app. . .tried to get a couple of free books and it's stuck. . .but I think that's the website as it won't show my library that way either. . . . not an auspicious start.


----------



## Silver

D/L to Android a few days ago to read the only book I currently have in my library.  Doesn't compare at all to Kindle, but it does work.  What the heck, the app is free and the book was free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .that's my feeling. . . .it seems like everything is fully justified, which is o.k. if you don't need the font too big. I d/l'd Hunchback of Notre Dame. . . . not too far into it, but formatting is decent. . . .they do have a section with what are probably captions from illustrations in the original. . . .but the illustrations aren't there. . . .at least. . .maybe they are and I've not gotten to them yet. . . .

I will watch for _current_ free books. . .as opposed to just classics which seems to be all they have free right now. . .if anyone finds others please let us know!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Ann in Arlington said:


> I will watch for _current_ free books. . .as opposed to just classics which seems to be all they have free right now. . .if anyone finds others please let us know!


Ann, if you go to Barnes & Noble's website on your computer and click "Browse ebooks" a page will come up that shows categories and one of the categories is "Free Books". If you click that link, it will show you all of their free ebooks not just the "featured" free ebooks.


----------



## libros_lego

Is there any way to share apps, like you can with iTunes?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It is not a cell phone, but this inexpensive Android tablet may interest someone. The price is right, and with the Kindle app it might serve someone who wants an iPad but doesn't want a fruity device.
http://www.androidcentral.com/augen-7-android-21-tablet-sell-kmart-14999

Specs are superior to earlier efforts at this we have seen.


----------



## Scheherazade

I expect we'll see some real iPad killer Droid tablets by the end of the year.  I've never heard of Augen.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Augen has out a budget ebook reader also, but I agree, they are largely an unknown.  One of my friends headed to a Kmart this evening to pick on up (he's been lusting for an Android tablet and is clearly an adventurous soul), but they weren't yet in stock, even though the Kmart internet site told him they were in stock at this store!  He does have a rain check to get one at the introductory price, I'll be curious to see what he thinks of it when he gets  it.


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah, you'll have to let us know.  People were debating what sort of touch screen it had.  I just want Froyo!  The new rumor is August 6th, but they were saying July forever too so I don't know if I'll put too much stock into it.  For a phone sold as having Flash, it's sure taking a long time for me to see it.  In fact... the Droid is officially out of style with the next update.  They're apparently not going past Froyo on the first gen Droids because of a new limit on specs for Gingerbread (which I highly suspect is more geared toward tablets anyway).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I am REALLY trying to be a mature adult and not fret over the Froyo upgrade for my EVO!  So far I'm mostly succeeding.  Easier because so far I don't have a space shortage for apps, and I don't really have any speed concerns.  Admit it, you're gonna have to shell out for a new phone before too much longer!  

Assuming Bob doesn't get cold feet or an outbreak of good sense, I'll report back here on what his experience with the Augen is.  If the thing is decent it might be a pretty cool device for the price.  I suspect it is short on batteries though, that may be part of how they cut corners to keep the price down!


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah... I'm afraid I may need to get the Droid 2.  And some people are saying the Augen probably has a resistive touchscreen instead of capacitive which would make it a good deal cheaper.  I think after being used to how responsive my Droid screen is that I'd be hard pressed to enjoy a device with a resistive screen.

(Ooo, I didn't even mean that pun there.  Go me!)


----------



## Rhiathame

I just replaced my Motorola Q with a Droid last night and I think I have it humming. So far my favorite app is Flip2Silent which turns off all audible notifications and ringtones when you flip the phone screen down. This has been great in meetings and at night when I don't want the alerts coming in!

Just had to share...

Alli


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Engadget says that sprint is going to start updating the EVO to froyo tomorrow out saturday! Unfortunately, this is based on leaked documents, not an official announcement but I insist on bring optimistic! Apparently the rollout will take several days once it starts


----------



## Scheherazade

Hey!  Droids were supposed to be first!  Or at least the same day as EVO.  Come on Verizon... can you update me now?  I've been sorely tempted to try rooting my phone since you can apparently make it go faster doing that as well and I could have been running Froyo for two months now... but that's still a tough bridge to approach much less cross.


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> Hey! Droids were supposed to be first! Or at least the same day as EVO. Come on Verizon... can you update me now? I've been sorely tempted to try rooting my phone since you can apparently make it go faster doing that as well and I could have been running Froyo for two months now... but that's still a tough bridge to approach much less cross.


I agree. I keep toying with rooting as well - and then new rumors float that Froyo is just around the corner. Ugh.


----------



## CegAbq

Rhiathame said:


> I just replaced my Motorola Q with a Droid last night and I think I have it humming. So far my favorite app is Flip2Silent which turns off all audible notifications and ringtones when you flip the phone screen down. This has been great in meetings and at night when I don't want the alerts coming in!
> 
> Just had to share...
> 
> Alli


Alli - do you have the Motorola Droid 1 or a different Droid?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Hooded Claw said:


> It is not a cell phone, but this inexpensive Android tablet may interest someone. The price is right, and with the Kindle app it might serve someone who wants an iPad but doesn't want a fruity device.
> http://www.androidcentral.com/augen-7-android-21-tablet-sell-kmart-14999
> 
> Specs are superior to earlier efforts at this we have seen.


I still have not seen one, but two friends (long-time friends in the real world, not mysterious strangers on the internet) bought these when they arrived at a local Kmart today. After hearing both of them gloat over the phone about their new purchase these are merged immediate comments from them:
Wifi was easy to set up and get access to.

Contrary to what I'd seen on the internet, it uses a microSD card, not a full SD card. I believe they said that even on the package it just says "SD card" but that's not correct! It is tricky to get the microSD card into the slot provided, but it is doable and the card works fine once in.

The thing uses 9 volts for power, which means that you can't use regular cell phone chargers for charging. The supplied charger appears to work fine, and the units were charged out of the box.

The more experienced of the two (he was an early owner of a G1, so is truly an Android pioneer) observed that the screen and processor aren't lively, but are adequately responsive.

They're both where I grew up (about 100 miles away) so it may be a couple of weeks before I'm able to see the thing myself. I admit to being curious, even though I am not gonna buy one (I already have an iPad, but when it finally becomes crazily obsolete I hope to replace it with a third generation Android tablet!  ).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Something I hadn't noticed before....Today I was posting from my EVO much more than usual (I often read this site from the phone, but seldom post to it), and over in the Apple/ipad forum someone pointed out that my posts had a little phone on them, rather than pieces of paper.  I'm not sure if it is because I was using the mobile version of the website, or because it somehow sensed I was posting from a mobile device, or the combination.  Scroll back to my post at about 4:10 PM today and you'll see what I'm talking about.  No big deal, but I'd never noticed it before!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Woo hoo! It is now official. Sprint EVO will start getting Froyo rolled out, but it starts Tuesday rather than tomorrow as the rumor suggested. The rollout will be in waves, but apparently we'll be able to manually initiate it. I'll probably do that after letting other brave souls try it out for a day or so first!

Apparently there is some other nice feature tweaking in the update, but the Froyo is the biggie!

http://community.sprint.com/baw/community/sprintblogs/buzz-by-sprint/announcements/blog/2010/07/29/sprint-is-the-first-wireless-carrier-to-bring-android-22-to-customers-using-the-award-winning-htc-evo-4g-beginning-tuesday-aug-3

I wouldn't do the Happy Dance to taunt y'all or anything like that....Much!


----------



## Scheherazade

See... I heard the same Tuesday rumor for the Droid too.  Hopefully we'll be included.  And yeah, I never noticed the little phone before.  That's kind of nifty.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . .with the updated software. . .do we have to do anything special to get it?


----------



## Scheherazade

It should start updating and restart itself automagically.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The claim for Sprint is that it will d/l automatically, spreading out over several days to avoid overwhelming the system, but that brave souls will be able to go to menu/settings/updates and get it manually.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ah. . .o.k. then. . . .I will watch for it. . . .Thanks!

Incidentally, I notice there are some DROID/Android Kindle books -- tips and tricks sorts of things.  They're priced from $2 to $10. . .anyone looked at any of them to be able to say if they're worth it?


----------



## Rhiathame

CegAbq said:


> Alli - do you have the Motorola Droid 1 or a different Droid?


I have the Acclaim. It is the only one that I can get with my carrier right now. I am noticing a few problems with the touch screen not being as responsive as I would like but the swipe mouse feature gets me around that.

Alli


----------



## Scheherazade

The Hooded Claw said:


> Something I hadn't noticed before....Today I was posting from my EVO much more than usual (I often read this site from the phone, but seldom post to it), and over in the Apple/ipad forum someone pointed out that my posts had a little phone on them, rather than pieces of paper. I'm not sure if it is because I was using the mobile version of the website, or because it somehow sensed I was posting from a mobile device, or the combination. Scroll back to my post at about 4:10 PM today and you'll see what I'm talking about. No big deal, but I'd never noticed it before!


I just accessed the forum from my Droid and I know this has to be new because I've done so before and never gotten the pop up. Now it pops up and says "This Forum is Android Native! Click this to find out more." then it takes me to a $2.99 Forum App in the Droid Market. So that might be why it knows you're on your phone.

As for the Droid tips and tricks books, I haven't ever read one but I've come to find that most of these things, unless they're an exhaustive publication like a "For Dummies" book, tend to just have things you can find on the internet with a Google search. I take it the samples don't really give you a good idea for how useful they are?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scheherazade said:


> As for the Droid tips and tricks books, I haven't ever read one but I've come to find that most of these things, unless they're an exhaustive publication like a "For Dummies" book, tend to just have things you can find on the internet with a Google search. I take it the samples don't really give you a good idea for how useful they are?


Well, no. . .'cause of course they only cover the dead obvious stuff at the beginning.  I'm not really thinking I need one. . . .just wondered if anyone had seen one that they really thought was worth the money. . . . . .


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Incidentally, I notice there are some DROID/Android Kindle books -- tips and tricks sorts of things. They're priced from $2 to $10. . .anyone looked at any of them to be able to say if they're worth it?


I troll the following forums & blogs for advice/info/tips on using my Android advice:
http://androidforums.com
http://www.androidcentral.com
http://www.droid-life.com
http://www.everythingandroid.org/forum


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing the sites CegAbq.  I still can't seem to get enough info, apps, advice, tips, etc. for my new Android.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing the sites CegAbq. I still can't seem to get enough info, apps, advice, tips, etc. for my new Android.


At B&N I've seen several dummies-type books for the Droid, they may be helpful. Not as freewheeling as the net, but nice to have it in one compact place.

I do like android central, though the forums aren't as nice as KB.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> though the forums aren't as nice as KB.


I haven't found ANY forum as nice as KB!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

It's official, the Droid will be getting Froyo next week.  So I won't be able to strut about and prance when I get it on my EVO!  *pout*    

On the other hand, I made Scheherezade's day!


----------



## Emily King

The Hooded Claw said:


> I do like android central, though the forums aren't as nice as KB.


Tell me about it! It really makes you appreciate this place...

Also, I bought tapatalk and really like it so far.


----------



## Emily King

How my posts look using tapatalk... I do have to say it makes it pretty easy to read and post on the boards.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Scheherazade

The Hooded Claw said:


> It's official, the Droid will be getting Froyo next week. So I won't be able to strut about and prance when I get it on my EVO! *pout*
> 
> On the other hand, I made Scheherezade's day!


Yay! There's room for all of us to strut and prance... so long as we choose only one.


----------



## Hoosiermama

What exactly will Froyo do for me? I have the Motorola Droid...


----------



## Scheherazade

Froyo will make your phone faster, allow you to download apps to your SD card instead of the -really small- amount of internal storage like it does now, you'll be able to use FLASH websites which is one of the biggies, there'll be some cosmetic changes like a special bar for icons you usually use so they won't have to be on your screen, apparently there is a one-touch update as well that lets you update all your apps at once, it also looks like you can use the phone for tethering as well as a wifi hotspot, it's easier to select text for copying and pasting, I believe the car docking screen is changed a bit, camera controls are improved, and folks are saying Java based webpages work much better.


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> Froyo will ...


Great summary Scheherazade.


----------



## Scheherazade

Hehe, I just hope I hit it all ><


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ignorance showing here -- but am happy to be edikated:  I already can use PDANet and an associated program on my laptop to allow my DROID to act as a cell modem.  Is this "tethering" or is this using it as a WiFi hot spot?  And if not, what are those?  And if it's one or the other, what's the other or the one? 

Thank you!


----------



## Scheherazade

Tethering would be attaching your phone to your laptop via a USB so that it acts like a modem.  As far as I understand it, the wifi hotspot basically means your phone is set up as a wireless tether that can be accessed by numerous wireless devices over wifi.  I haven't made much use of either, but I do have an ancient associate's degree in internet telecommunications so hoping I garnered the right information from what I've read!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scheherazade said:


> Tethering would be attaching your phone to your laptop via a USB so that it acts like a modem. As far as I understand it, the wifi hotspot basically means your phone is set up as a wireless tether that can be accessed by numerous wireless devices over wifi. I haven't made much use of either, but I do have an ancient associate's degree in internet telecommunications so hoping I garnered the right information from what I've read!


Well, then PDAnet does allow tethering. . .'cause I've done it. . .worked great while I was on top of a mountain in Tennessee and there was no Internet in the cabin. (DH appreciated it too even though he'd rolled his eyes when I bought the phone. . . his is probably at least 5 years old. . .but he had to connect a couple of times for work and was glad I had it.  )

Don't see a big need for making my phone a WiFi hotspot. . . . . .


----------



## libros_lego

How does PDAnet work?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't know.   But I can tell you what to do to make it work.

There's a component you d/l to your DROID available through the Marketplace.  The first time you start it, it directs you to a website that you go to via your computer and d/l the computer component.  It was very clear what to do to get it loaded and set up.  When you want to use the phone as a modem, you connect the computer to the phone, start PDAnet on the phone, and then connect on the computer. . . .it shows up like any other network.  It's completely free for two weeks. . .after that, you won't be able to go to web sites that require logins unless you buy the full version. Full disclosure:  stated price was $29.99 I think, but they only charged me $18.95.  You can check e-mail with any e-mail client, but it seems like you have to have a browser open for it to work. . . .but you don't have to use webmail to send and receive; it's the same as if you were at home with your home ISP.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There was some discussion awhile back of the Augen Gentouch 7" Android tablet, available at Kmart<!> for the low price of $149. Two of my friends bought them, here is a summary of their experience after a couple of days. In short, sounds like a good buy for the price:

Uses 9V, so many cell phone chargers won't charge the battery (some non-standard ones will).

Google mail syncs right up. Works fine as a web browser through wifi (see below about finger flicks).

Android buttons are on rear of device. Can't see while viewing screen.

SD card slot tricky to use, tweezers are a big help. PC cannot access SD card through the USB connector.

One friend says he can access android market. Other cannot. Official website agrees that flakey Market access is a real bug. patch is supposedly coming.

Both have installed Kindle app, the guy who can't get to the Market sideloaded the Kindle app. Both agree it works well as an ereader.

Device comes preloaded with "Ibooks" ereader that works well for some, but not all non-DRM ebook files. Won't even recognize Amazon ebook files of course.

Finger flicks are problematic on screen, otherwise screen responsiveness okay.

quality of screen image is decent. Works as a picture viewer. These guys scorn video on small devices, so I have no info on that, but it presumably would work fine.

In cool environment, about three hours of battery life, but sensitive to heat--battery drained while stored in hot car.

Manual poorly-written and almost useless.

Comes with a fairly nice case that claims to be leather (and smells like real leather).

In general, not perfect but good value for money, especially for those who are willing to fiddle a bit. Will be much better when patch allows reliable access to Android Market.


----------



## Scheherazade

Thanks for the feedback on it, sounds worth waiting for something else down the line.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> Thanks for the feedback on it, sounds worth waiting for something else down the line.


I certainly wouldn't pick one as a primary ereader (I was trying to enable Roger into getting a Kindle, but he got this instead and plans to use it as his first ereader). The other fellow Bob has a Kindle 1 and prefers it to Kindle 2, so wants it as a generalized android device and internet browser with occasional ereader use. I'm sure there will be better android tablets coming along, but the price on this one is attractive for those who want one NOW and are willing to live with a few warts!


----------



## Scheherazade

Even without the backlit screen on these things, I don't care how good the resolution is, you're still getting little dots making up your text.  I guess I may not have zoomed in on e-ink enough to see the same phenomenon there, but it doesn't seem to be as prevalent.  I just don't see using a screen like that as a primary reader.


----------



## libros_lego

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know.  But I can tell you what to do to make it work.
> 
> There's a component you d/l to your DROID available through the Marketplace. The first time you start it, it directs you to a website that you go to via your computer and d/l the computer component. It was very clear what to do to get it loaded and set up. When you want to use the phone as a modem, you connect the computer to the phone, start PDAnet on the phone, and then connect on the computer. . . .it shows up like any other network. It's completely free for two weeks. . .after that, you won't be able to go to web sites that require logins unless you buy the full version. Full disclosure: stated price was $29.99 I think, but they only charged me $18.95. You can check e-mail with any e-mail client, but it seems like you have to have a browser open for it to work. . . .but you don't have to use webmail to send and receive; it's the same as if you were at home with your home ISP.


Thanks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> Even without the backlit screen on these things, I don't care how good the resolution is, you're still getting little dots making up your text. I guess I may not have zoomed in on e-ink enough to see the same phenomenon there, but it doesn't seem to be as prevalent. I just don't see using a screen like that as a primary reader.


I'm with you, I much prefer eInk. Though I do some reading on my phone if I'm out and about and have a few minutes to spend on my reading, it's not my preference. Clearly not everyone shares our refined sensibilities on this matter!


----------



## Scheherazade

Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Android Central has put up a nice dictionary of Android-related terms here:

http://www.androidcentral.com/dictionary


----------



## Scheherazade

I found this for folks wanting more information on the 2.2 Froyo features...
http://support.vzw.com/pdf/system_update/moto_droid.pdf

And some handy info for those unsure about how the upgrading process works...
http://support.vzw.com/how_to_use/droid_upgrade.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks!

I'm thinking maybe tonight would be a good night to plug it in while I sleep.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Scheherazade said:


> I found this for folks wanting more information on the 2.2 Froyo features...
> http://support.vzw.com/pdf/system_update/moto_droid.pdf
> 
> And some handy info for those unsure about how the upgrading process works...
> http://support.vzw.com/how_to_use/droid_upgrade.html


I am SOOO Jealous of all of you Droid owners with you "MANDATORY UPDATE"  I have a Mytouch and we still only have 1.6 
Enjoy the update. I look forward to hearing all of your reviews on it.


----------



## Scheherazade

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I am SOOO Jealous of all of you Droid owners with you "MANDATORY UPDATE"  I have a Mytouch and we still only have 1.6
> Enjoy the update. I look forward to hearing all of your reviews on it.


Not that I'd recommend such a thing... but you might Google "2.2 upgrade for Mytouch" and think about whether rooting is worth it for you. I keep debating trying it but I'm just not brave enough to take the plunge. I think if they cut off my updates at 1.6 I'd be more willing though. Looks like there's a ROM that's similar but doesn't support Flash. If it makes you feel better it sounds like this is the last update Droid 1 owners will be getting 

And yep... my phone is staying plugged in from now till whenever I update.


----------



## Tip10

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't see a big need for making my phone a WiFi hotspot. . . . . .


Until a WIFI Only K3 appears and you are in need of downloading and cannot find a suitable WIFI connection..... 

Actually -- because of certain things that are currently out of my control I must carry a smartphone with me always -- which is one of the reasons I went ahead and went with the WIFI only option for a K3 -- I usually load up my K2 from either home and/or work (since I prefer to do my shopping on the big screen!) but, in a pinch I can still download anywhere I need to!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Scheherazade said:


> Not that I'd recommend such a thing... but you might Google "2.2 upgrade for Mytouch" and think about whether rooting is worth it for you. I keep debating trying it but I'm just not brave enough to take the plunge. I think if they cut off my updates at 1.6 I'd be more willing though. Looks like there's a ROM that's similar but doesn't support Flash. If it makes you feel better it sounds like this is the last update Droid 1 owners will be getting
> 
> And yep... my phone is staying plugged in from now till whenever I update.


I've seriously considered doing the root, but as you pointed out, the root doesn't give everything that the "Official" update does. Also, I'm jealous that all that you Droid owners have to do to get it is make sure that your battery is charged.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I've seriously considered doing the root, but as you pointed out, the root doesn't give everything that the "Official" update does. Also, I'm jealous that all that you Dorid owners have to do to get it is make sure that your battery is charged.


Actually, the latest scientific research indicates that all the really cool Android phone users use the HTC EVO!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The Hooded Claw said:


> Actually, the latest scientific research indicates that all the really cool Android phone users use the HTC EVO!


I'm jealous of you guys too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I'm jealous of you guys too.


But we were all jealous of you back when your Mytouch was newly released and the EVO and Droid were just gleems in some engineer's eye! Presumably you can upgrade before too long....I'm told the Tmobile (if that's who you have) is pretty good about letting people get a subsidized new phone early.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Whee!!!  I am downloading Froyo now.


----------



## Scheherazade

Feh, my Droid says it's currently up to date at 2.1 still.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The Hooded Claw said:


> Presumably you can upgrade before too long....I'm told the Tmobile (if that's who you have) is pretty good about letting people get a subsidized new phone early.


They'll discount it some before your contract is up, but it's still more than if I were doing a new contract, and I can't really justify buying a new phone when mine is not yet a year old....But that doesn't keep me from being envious of all of you.  I can't wait to hear what you have to say about Froyo after you get it installed and start playing with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine is plugged in. . . . .I'll check it in the morning. . .off to bed soon.

At least this will occupy a day until my K3 comes. . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Okay, I have Froyo installed.  No earth-shattering differences so far.  Internet does seem snappier, though not dramatically so.  I can't really tell a difference in speed otherwise.  I had an hour of drama because upgrading to Froyo broke Swype.  It would still work as a hunt-and-peck keyboard, but didn't do it's drag finger-and-magically type thing.  I reinstalled it (you must delete both the existing swype file and the existing swype installer file, then go to the swype website and re-download the installer, install it, and provide your email address and password--it is a pain!) which I'd done once before when I did a factory reset, and Swype did install successfully (it announced it and I could see it in the menus on my phones as an input method). .  But Swype wasn't available as an input method.  I powered down my phone and restarted it twice, and Swype was magically back.  If you have to do this, make sure that Swype is checked in your input methods on the menus

Anyway, as to the Froyo stuff....

Flash seems to mostly work.  Some website videos that didn't work before now work.  When I call up my most recent apps, "streaming media play" is one of the apps now.  Mysteriously, videos on the cnn.com website don't work, and tell me "they're not supported on this device".  I'm not a power gamer, so I can't speak to games that use flash.

I can rotate the screen to landscape mode in both directions now!  This was surprisingly annoying to me after my Pre (which would cheerfully display in portrait mode upside down if I held the phone that way!).  I'm glad this has changed, though I'd mostly gotten used to being limited to flipping the phone on its side one way only.

LED illuminators now work as flashlight, and there is an app for it that I've put in place of the third party app I had that made a flashlight out of my screen (this may be an EVO only thing, not positive).

I had fourteen apps that needed updates immediately after installing Froyo, I assume they were rewritten slightly to take advantage of it.  I haven't tried moving anything to my SD card yet.  Nor have I tried sharing any apps (nobody around who is an Android user to share with!).

I only have one gmail account, so can't try the new features in switching accounts!  I haven't tried installing an app from email.

Speaking of most recent apps, holding down the "home" button now does bring up the most recent eight apps used as promised.

For me, the big difference is that the internet is snappier, since I use my phone for web browsing a lot during the day.  I'm sure eventually I'll be glad I have flash, though I wonder how much of a battery hog it will be.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A leaked but official version of Froyo from HTC appeared briefly on their company website a few days ago, and people started madly downloading it and installing it.  HTC quickly pulled this version down, pointing out that it is not the official final version, even though it is close.  They discouraged people from using it, but it was shared and passed around among enthusiasts over the weekend.  It appears that if you have that version, your phone thinks your OS is up to date, and won't update you!  But this isn't the final version and supposedlyhas a couple of minor problems in it.  HTC says they are working to find a way to get the eager beavers back in the mainstream.  I'm glad I waited!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The Hooded Claw said:


> Okay, I have Froyo installed.


I'm happy for you that you got it installed successfully.
Have you tried the wifi tethering?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The Hooded Claw said:


> A leaked but official version of Froyo from HTC appeared briefly on their company website a few days ago, and people started madly downloading it and installing it. HTC quickly pulled this version down, pointing out that it is not the official final version, even though it is close. They discouraged people from using it, but it was shared and passed around among enthusiasts over the weekend. It appears that if you have that version, your phone thinks your OS is up to date, and won't update you! But this isn't the final version and supposedly has a couple of minor problems in it. HTC says they are working to find a way to get the eager beavers back in the mainstream. I'm glad I waited!


That's part of the reason I am trying to be patient and wait also.


----------



## libros_lego

I updated my sisters phone but there seems to be no difference. Am I supposed to do something else after the update?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There's nothing awesomely different after the update.  The little green robot that appears when you call someone who doesn't have a photo linked to them looks different!    If you hold down the home button to access the last few apps used, the update lets you show the past eight apps instead of past six.

If your sister's phone is an EVO 4G, you should have software number 3.26.651.6

You access this by choosing "menu--about phone--software information"

Gadgetgirl, Sprint blocks access to the hotspot ability.  They prefer to make it an extra service for $30/month surcharge!  Overall I prefer Sprint's lower-cost service plans, but this is one area where they do fail!  I would enjoy the ability to use my phone as a wifi access for my iPad (or eventually perhaps for my K3!).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Minor useless trivia:

If you go to menu--applications--manage applications, then choose the tab "all" at the top, and you will see Adobe Flash Player 10.1 (assuming you have Froyo installed correctly).


----------



## Scheherazade

Still no update here... and yuck.  I was worried about Swype, especially since they stopped the Beta.  I'll try to restart the phone a few times before going through the reinstall pain.


----------



## libros_lego

Thanks, THC. My sister does have the EVO and it is updated (checked it by holding the home button and it shows eight apps now). I just expected it to look different because I've seen different home screens on other people's updated EVO.


----------



## Scheherazade

Found this while still waiting impatiently for my update...

http://gigaom.com/2010/08/02/android-sales-overtake-iphone-in-the-u-s/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah.  Nothing here either.  No update to d/l or install.  It says I'm up to date.

I was briefly excited 'cause there was an unusual icon at the top. . .but when I got my glasses on I realized it was nothing more than a missed call.


----------



## dpinmd

No update for me either!    I'm a little worried about the Swype issue.  I ADORE Swype -- it's like the best thing ever, IMO!  (Except my Kindle, LOL!)  But I have the Droid X, and Swype came pre-installed, as opposed to DLing it through the beta.  So if Froyo messes it up, I don't think I'll be able to re-DL it anywhere, since I don't have a beta code or whatever you needed to participate in the beta.  I guess I'll go search the android forums to see if anyone's mentioned this issue, but do any of you have any idea whether Froyo will disable the pre-installed version of Swype?

Also, with the wi-fi hotspot option, will we be able to use our phone as a hotspot for FREE, or is it subject to a monthly charge (like regular tethering is)?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Moving pandora to the sd card breaks the pandora widget. I moved pandora back to internal memory.

Turning off and restarting the phone may temporarily break swype. Turning off swype temporarily in language and keyboards seems to fix it. Next time I will try just switching to the stock keyboard and back.


----------



## Scheherazade

No update here yet either.  Hoping they're rolling it out later today instead of not at all.  Also, I think I read something yesterday about Verizon disabling the hotspot wifi feature.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Waiting for my Droid to update...thanks for the info on what this update will give me. I'm another Swype enthusiast who's hoping that the update doesn't break it!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

http://www.cnet.com/8301-19736_1-20012378-251.html

No hot spot for the Droid. From the article:


> Apologies, but I got a little ahead of myself on Friday when I told you that the Motorola Droid would get the Android 2.2 "Froyo" update. Though Froyo will arrive as scheduled, the Droid will not receive the tethering and Wi-Fi hot spot features that the update can include.
> 
> Verizon Wireless did not disclose the omissions when it announced the update last week, but spokeswoman Brenda Raney has confirmed what Phonescoop first reported this morning. "The Droid by Motorola doesn't have a Wi-Fi transmitter so there is no hardware to support a mobile hotspot," Raney wrote in an e-mail to CNET. The Droid does, however, have a Wi-Fi receiver.


I too hope Swype doesn't break.

I also dug around and from what could gather verizon might start pushing the update to Droid on 8/6. The Droid Forum (droidforum.com) was all rumor so who knows <shrug>


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So probably 3 more days. . . .o.k. . . . . .I can obsess over Froyo in lieu of obsessing over the K3 for a few days more, I guess.  

Don't really care too much about the WiFi hotspot thing. . .though it makes me glad I sprang for the K3 with 3G.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

LOL. Nah. I just ordered a Wifi only. I still have plenty of Wifi hotspots avaialble. But making my phone a hotspot was one of the least neato "upgrades" to me. All the MS Exchange additions are the bottom of the list since I don't have an Exchange server to access.


----------



## Scheherazade

Not sure if this was mentioned yet. I had it before and it was just words and kind of bored me so I didn't mention it in my first list of apps, but now they apparently updated it with pictures and it's funny what a difference that makes. At any rate, *Alchemy* will be my app of choice to weather the extra 3 days. I'm having too much fun with it.


----------



## corky1234

My husband and I both got our updates to the Evo this morning 6am San Diego time.  Yeah!!!!!  Haven't had time to fool with it though.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.androidcentral.com/froyo-droid-has-arrived-heres-how-get-it-without-waiting-froyogeddon

If you're a bold Droid user, this option is out there. People who did something similar to this on the EVO upgrade got slightly diddled, so I'd choose wisely.


----------



## Scheherazade

I see nothing but people asking questions and complaining about their phones bugging out... I think I'll wait two more days ><


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Me too. . . . . I didn't feel the need to jump the gun on the Kindle 2.5.x updates either. . . . .


----------



## Scheherazade

Hm.... so do any of you folks know anything about developing applications for Android based devices?  I have an app that the developer isn't working on anymore and want to add a feature to it which I hope is just like a line of code but I have no clue how to even begin going about it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I know how to get them from the Marketplace and make them go on my phone. . . .that's about it. . . .sorry.


----------



## CegAbq

Glad I waited:
http://www.androidcentral.com/droids-froyo-update-reportedly-halted-new-build-coming-next-week


----------



## Scheherazade

Feh, figures.  I need to stop looking at updated for stuff.  It just gets me antsy waiting for them and they go from being pushed back a month to a week to a few days to another week... I'd be happier not knowing and just waking up one day to seeing it there.


----------



## Emily King

Scheherazade said:


> Hm.... so do any of you folks know anything about developing applications for Android based devices? I have an app that the developer isn't working on anymore and want to add a feature to it which I hope is just like a line of code but I have no clue how to even begin going about it.


I'm a software engineer and have a coworker who has been working on apps for apple and android. I can ask him about it if you want...


----------



## Scheherazade

I don't know if any of you play Gemstone IV or Dragonrealms, but one of the GSIV GMs created an app that lets you play through your Droid, yay! For some reason Alliance of Heroes (the one I play/work for) and Modus Operandi don't seem to be options on the login list. I'm whining at him to add them or trying to do so myself (hence my question about app development above). Anywho, in case anyone is interested here's the app. I just went to the link on my phone and downloaded it. I'll even throw in a QR code for it so you can scan it in for ease of download via phone since it's not in the market that I know of. If anyone is interested in the games themselves they're over at www.play.net.

http://gemstone.flooey.org/org.flooey.android.fe.apk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

"Surrender humans, and be assimilated!"

There are 200,000 new Android devices being activated each day, according to Google's CEO (arguably not an unbiased source). That's impressive, but even more impressive is that it was 100,000 devices per day just two months ago. I think the EVO and the Droid X have been good for the OS (they're not the only Android devices by a long shot, but they are the ones getting the most attention in the media).

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-20012725-56.html?tag=cnetRiver


----------



## Scheherazade

EKing said:


> I'm a software engineer and have a coworker who has been working on apps for apple and android. I can ask him about it if you want...


Ooo that'd be nice. I asked the author if he could send me the source and/or if it was possible for him to include the other games. No idea if he'll respond since the thread is about a month old.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've felt like my battery life wasn't as good as it had been pre-Froyo.  Also, I was having some problems with loading websites (which is generally faster after installing Froyo) hanging up momentarily in a way it never did pre-Froyo.  Going into my browser settings and changing "enable plugins" to "on demand" helped with that, but didn't fully solve the problem of lagging.  After seeing numerous reports that doing a hard reset after installing Froyo improved browsing performance and battery life, I did a hard reset this evening.  Tentatively, the speed of the phone, especially of web browsing, has improved since the reset.  There is enough difference I'm fairly comfortable with that judgement.  Can't tell about battery life yet.  The acid test will be tomorrow in a normal day of use, I won't make any final judgements till I've spent time out in the real world.

After the first day or so, I never had problems with Swype again, so I think Swype is pretty safe with Froyo.  I did have to download and reinstall Swype yet again after the reset!

After the reset, Dictionary.com (I like their "word of the day widget") force-closed repeatedly, especially on starting the phone.  I've uninstalled it, will probably reinstall it after I've got a good feel for how performance and battery life have changed.  I'm trying to minimize possible sources of problems while I figure out if I need to worry about battery life or laggy web browsing.

I've moved a number of applications to the SD card.  It seems to break any widget associated with the device, but otherwise works flawlessly and frees up a bit of room (not critical since I didn't have a shortage, but still probably a good thing).

Froyo seemed to reset a lot of the various menu choices on phone settings, going through those carefully after installing it is probably wise.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> Glad I waited:
> http://www.androidcentral.com/droids-froyo-update-reportedly-halted-new-build-coming-next-week


So. . . .I'm guessing this means not tomorrow either. . .which is the last I had heard. I admit I don't frequent the android forums. And I am not keen on doing a manual download unless I'm sure the file is from the horse's mouth so to speak. . . I'd hate to accidentally brick my phone -- even though I'm usually pretty good with such stuff. I guess I'll just keep waiting!


----------



## Emily King

Scheherazade said:


> Ooo that'd be nice. I asked the author if he could send me the source and/or if it was possible for him to include the other games. No idea if he'll respond since the thread is about a month old.


We are going to dig into this after lunch. He saud a lot of it depends on whether or not the developer has the source open or not. Does it cost anything to get the game? I emailed him your post from above that included the barcode.

ETA: it looks like the download is compiled code, so there's nothing we can do with it. We would need to have the actual source to do what you're looking for (which shouldn't be too hard).


----------



## Scheherazade

He said it was open source, I just have to hope he's still paying attention to that thread.  The games are a monthly fee type thing, though they do have one month free trials.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . . .today's the 7th. .  . . . no sign of a software update (for DROID). . . . . .any news or rumors?


----------



## arpacs123

post a picture with your Droids!   Just for fun!


----------



## Scheherazade

The last rumor I heard is the 12th.  But this is at least the third date they've given us, so I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks!. . . . .wonder if we'll get it before the k3 comes out?


----------



## Scheherazade

I've been looking for more information and keep getting conflicting responses. Some sites are saying FRG22 (the new 2.2 update that Verizon stopped the original update to wait on) is ready as of nearly a week ago and that over the air updates of FRG01B are still happening (hasn't happened to me). Others are saying that Verizon has pushed back 2.2 for Droid 1 indefinitely and that if you want 2.2 then you better start manually installing it as detailed here http://www.brighthand.com/default.asp?newsID=16858&news=Google+Android+OS+2.2+Motorola+Droid+Upgrade+Verizon. So I'm not entirely sure who to trust or what to go on now.

Also, if this site is to be believed (http://www.droid-life.com/2010/08/05/verizon-about-to-make-frg22-froyo-for-droid-official/), even once we get 2.2 we still won't have Flash. It sounds like they will be adding Flash to the market in "late summer", but I thought EVO users were already using Flash? A lot of folks are saying that they don't want Droid 1 to have 2.2 until Droid 2 is released on August 12th to try to force Droid 1 users to upgrade if they're antsy for it. So take all that with however many grains of salt you can muster. I don't really know who to listen to anymore... it'd be nice if Verizon was just straight with us. Several sites say that if you choose to do the manual update that it will roll into the FRG22 update when it's released, but things where you have to enter special codes to access hidden functions always kind of scare me.


----------



## CegAbq

I am with you on all the confusion; I've even read that you can't get the 2.2 further update unless you have the original 2.2 installed - which makes absolutely no sense to me; how can the expect one to install one withdrawn update in order to get a newer update. And I keep seeing many posts of people getting slowdowns and lags days after they installed the 2.2 (whether manually or through an OTA update) & they are trying to figure out how to uninstall 2.2 (which involves a process similar to rooting as I understand).

I've decided to just wait and see what happens. (I still toy with rooting 2.1, but can't bring myself to do that just yet either.)


----------



## Scheherazade

I'm seeing claims that the FRG22 update was leaked too, but it seems like nobody, including Motorola, Verizon, Adobe, and every single blogger, reporter and user who comments on the pages, nobody will just say anything straight forward.  I feel like I'm trying to get information on some secret society.


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> I feel like I'm trying to get information on some secret society.


Agreed


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm waiting. . . .I'm definitely not going to some site I don't know anything about and be a guinea pig for the update file they've posted.   And, honsetly, my DROID works just great now!  Was playing with Google Sky Map last night. . .that was pretty cool. . . .wouldn't been even better if we'd been able to see some actual stars!   Though we were able to figure out what the few we could see were on the theory that they were the brightest ones. . . . . .


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Got my 2.2 update this morning  Working on getting Swype to work and checking on my other apps. So its coming folks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That's good to know. . . .I checked and have NOT gotten it. . . . .


----------



## Hoosiermama

> I've decided to just wait and see what happens. (I still toy with rooting 2.1, but can't bring myself to do that just yet either.)


Same here. For some reason, rooting scares me a bit. So I think I'm going to just wait.



> Got my 2.2 update this morning Smiley Working on getting Swype to work and checking on my other apps. So its coming folks!


Which Droid do you have? (I'm hoping you'll say the original Droid!)

On a side note, I got a Kindle for Christmas, and a Droid in April, and both are now "old" technologies!   And here I thought I was just on top of things....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Aye, its the original  Got it in March/April? not sure if that makes a difference in when the upgrade comes. DH hadn't gotten the upgrade when we last texted this morning. He got his a few months after me.

After some digging on the Swype page, we do have to uninstall and reinstall after the Froyo upgrade. I know someone had thought there might be an easier way...

Oh, and Ann...I read on Yahoo News yesterday that even the Droid X is "old" now. Rumors of a Droid 2 coming next month are floating around.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Update is rolling out!



> http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/08/11/motorola-droid-android-2-2-updates-begin-droid-2-on-sale-now/


----------



## Hoosiermama

First malware on the Android platform is out there. Apparently, it's disguised in an alternative music player that is NOT available in the Market. I think Swype is the only thing I've ever downloaded that's not in the market, and I turned "download from unknown sources" OFF after downloading that.



> http://mashable.com/2010/08/10/android-trojan/


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I had to reinstall swype after going to Froyo. A nuisance, but doable. I've had to switch keyboards temporarily a couple of times since, but that seems to have stopped.

Some people who jumped the gun with Froyo for EVO had problems. I'd wait till either my phone updated itself or I could prompt a manual update from your cell provider, not download something mysterious.

I believe on the EVO we are tuning full flash. Once you do get Froyo unsealed I'd switch your browser to run plugins on demand. Otherwise it can slow down browsing a lot downloading unwanted flash stuff.

CNN videos still don't work on my EVO. But ever other video I've tried online has worked fine.

I had problems with sluggish behavior after upgrading til I did a hard reset. That solved most everything. Also, dictionary.com caused problems street upgrading. This repeated when I reinstalled it. So I am leaving it off. No more word of the day for me!

God luck with the update!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mom133d said:


> Oh, and Ann...I read on Yahoo News yesterday that even the Droid X is "old" now. Rumors of a Droid 2 coming next month are floating around.


My understanding is Droid 2 is due out the end of this week. Droid X is a companion device as it's a different size and has no slide out keyboard.

Verizon no longer has DROID available on it's website. . . . .


----------



## Tip10

Droid 2 went on sale today on Verizon's Site.


----------



## CegAbq

mom133d said:


> Got my 2.2 update this morning


I am seeing reports on other android forums that indeed it is coming through; I don't have it yet, but I'll be waiting. Hope the bugs were all removed!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

From what I've read I'd prefer the droid x to the droid 2. But people ego must have a physical keyboard might feel differently!


----------



## Scheherazade

The Hooded Claw said:


> From what I've read I'd prefer the droid x to the droid 2. But people ego must have a physical keyboard might feel differently!


<points to 'ego' typo instead of 'who' above> See? I like physical keyboards  Though really, I am using Swype more and more so it's starting to be a tossup. Do I want a thicker phone with more breakable parts and the option of the physical keyboard or do I want to be relegated purely to the touch screen. Right now it's still nice to have both options. Plus I'm pretty sure it's not possible to get Swype anymore unless you already had it and the other option is gone from the market as well.

And yay, good to know the updates are coming. I really wish the "check for updates" option seemed to be worth anything. It'd be nice to poke at that instead of waiting for them to decide you're worthy.


----------



## Emily King

The article I read about the droid 2 said that it's basically a droid x with the slide out keyboard and a smaller camera. I love my droid x, but have had a few minor glitches. I imagine most of the small issues will be fixed in software patches. 

It is definitely FAR superior to the blackberry storm 1 I had before this phone!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

EKing said:


> The article I read about the droid 2 said that it's basically a droid x with the slide out keyboard and a smaller camera. I love my droid x, but have had a few minor glitches. I imagine most of the small issues will be fixed in software patches.
> 
> It is definitely FAR superior to the blackberry storm 1 I had before this phone!


I think it's actually the same size as the Droid. . .which I think is slightly smaller than the Droid X. . .or would it make more sense to say that the Droid X is bigger than the Droid since Droid came first? Either way, I saw a comparison video somewhere, and it was, visually, practically the same phone as the Droid. . .rounder edges, but not much else different.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The only slider phone I've ever had was the Palm Pre, which had substantial hardware issues. It left me ill-disposed towards slider phones. I've been pleased with the large flat footprint of my EVO. I especially like the large screen size since I do a lot of web browsing on my phone!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Supposedly Google is announcing some cool new mobile features today.


----------



## Scheherazade

They're probably announcing Gingerbread which I know at least Droid 1 won't be getting.  I'm still just waiting for Froyo.  Supposedly there were a lot of reports of it rolling out yesterday.  I'll be really tempted to just manually install it if I don't see it sometime today.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks, Harm. . . .I played with it a bit while I was waiting at the dentist and I couldn't make it even go get e-mail -- but I might not have correctly remembered server names.
> 
> Yes, it's my home Outlook, I d/l e-mail from 3 different accounts -- two addresses via comcast and one from 'network solutions' e-mail account. And keep my calendar and contact lists. Contacts is probably not as critical since the previous phone was a windows mobile device which synced very well, and they moved all (well, most) of my contacts when I got the new one. . . I did notice that I don't have both my brother and my dad who have the same first name. . .so it must be the transfer software considered them duplicates even though I had notations to distinguish them. . .but I digress. Anyway, it's easy enough to add contacts to the phone one at a time. But I _would_ like to sync the calendar since entries on it change more often and then I've got something with me for when, for instance, I need to schedule a dentist appointment.  I'll look at the forum links you gave and see what's what.
> 
> I appreciate the help!


I am not our Father ... he art in rehab (or the living room)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For the record, I since discovered that the conversion software combined the entries for brother and dad. . . .and for another friend who has the same name as his grandfather. . . . .but it was perfectly easy to re-split them into separate entries. . . .it obviously knew what it had done.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann in Arlington said:


> I betcha if you take it into a store and tell 'em what the problem is they can do some troubleshooting. . .they'll likely replace it free if not too much time has passed. . .I'm not sure of the warranty period. . . . .
> 
> Maybe you could wear some kind of across the shoulder sash that would hold it securely.
> 
> OR.. . .maybe you should get a third totally basic phone on your plan just to carry when you ride. . .it wouldn't have to have all the bells and whistles. . .just be able to dial 911 if you fall. . . .you could probably even get one of the prepaid ones and keep it totally separate. You wouldn't need many minutes. . . .


By LAW any old phone that still powers and charges will make a 911 call on Major US cell carriers. So don't go out and "get" a cheap phone, just keep one of those older ones that doesn't do "anything" and use it for emergencies when riding.


----------



## Scheherazade

Looks like Verizon set a deadline of August 18th for all of the Droids on its network to be upgraded. So it could still possibly be another week. Since they seem to finally have a final version available and I found a site with reasonable directions for installing it manually, I think I'm going to do that. I'll let you know how it goes!

Here is the link I'm using for my manual update... http://phandroid.com/2010/08/03/manually-update-your-motorola-droid-to-froyo/


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Jenni said:


> Is there any way to share apps, like you can with iTunes?


I'm playing catchup but ... and it may have been answered ... an app called Bump lets you transfer things from one droid to another  easily.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange

Ann in Arlington said:


> For the record, I since discovered that the conversion software combined the entries for brother and dad. . . .and for another friend who has the same name as his grandfather. . . . .but it was perfectly easy to re-split them into separate entries. . . .it obviously knew what it had done.


You should have spent time in mine sorting out the John O'Connor(s) ... I have three ...

Oh, and for those of you who wonder, I carry an iPhone (work) Blackberry (work, although I don't actully carry it anymore it forwards) and My VZ Motorola Droid (1).

The droid does SO many things better than the iphone with battery life I can't complain about I really am not sure I understand these iPhone crazies at all. I mean it is a nice device, but it still has the AT&T flaw, and the only does one thing flaw, but at least (given work is cheap so its a 3gs) not have problems having bars when AT&T exists.

So...if you really want JUST ONE device that will do it all (and all at the same time I might add) Get a Droid.


----------



## Scheherazade

Yay, it worked and was relatively painless following those directions (http://phandroid.com/2010/08/03/manually-update-your-motorola-droid-to-froyo/). It installed FRG01B, not FRG22, so make of that what you will. I figure if there's an FRG22 update coming then it'll be available sooner or later. I was tired of waiting for 2.2.

Now here's the catch for all you wanting Flash... it's no longer in the market and they are saying it won't be until late Summer. It -was- in the market for a while, though, and you can download it at http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HO8UZSDW in .apk form. I've just installed this as well and it seems to be working quite well for me. I recommend doing both if you're not too squeamish and Phandroid gives the best instructions for the manual installation that I've seen yet. Very glad I took the leap!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You're way braver than me. . . . .I think I'll just wait until it comes on its own. . . . . .


----------



## Scheherazade

Well... the market does seem to be having issues.  I'm not sure if it's from my update or just general market issues.  I need to get Swype fixed too.  What all did you have to do when you uninstalled and reinstalled your copy Hooded Claw?

I am a bit worried about the market thing.  It doesn't seem to want to show me my Downloads screen and it's running really slow, but otherwise seems okay.  None of my apps will let me put them on the SD Card either for some reason, the option is greyed out on every one I checked.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scheherazade said:


> . . . None of my apps will let me put them on the SD Card either for some reason, the option is greyed out on every one I checked.


You're sure you have an SD card installed? 

Oh and I just checked and the market does seem slower than usual today. . . .so it's possible it's just really crowded with all the X and 2 people suddenly playing there. . . . .


----------



## Scheherazade

Nope, looks like I have my SD Card mounted correctly with 14.83 GB of space on it.  I guess I'm just going to have to keep playing around.  I'd really like to update all the applications I've been waiting to update to make sure they moved to the SD Card, but it isn't seeming possible right now.  Even the one I managed to find and get to update, the update failed.  I did almost manage to play Frontierville on my phone though!


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> I guess it's entirely possible they didn't activate my SD Card... that would be silly to find out after how many months? I thought I heard something about someone not having their SD Card activated when they purchased it.


I don't think SD cards get 'activated'
I have heard that some apps won't transfer to the SD card, even with Froyo.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I remember the guy saying there was one when we bought ours. . . .but that's about all I remember. . . . .


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah, edited my original reply figuring nobody would have replied to it by now but I was wrong!  Looks like my SD Card should be fine.  But yeah, the market issues are really bugging me.  It keeps timing out and having communication errors and not installing the applications I actually manage to tell it to update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scheherazade said:


> Yeah, edited my original reply figuring nobody would have replied to it by now but I was wrong! Looks like my SD Card should be fine. But yeah, the market issues are really bugging me. It keeps timing out and having communication errors and not installing the applications I actually manage to tell it to update.


We're too fast for you. 



Scheherazade said:


> Nope, looks like I have my SD Card mounted correctly with 14.83 GB of space on it. I guess I'm just going to have to keep playing around. I'd really like to update all the applications I've been waiting to update to make sure they moved to the SD Card, but it isn't seeming possible right now. Even the one I managed to find and get to update, the update failed. I did almost manage to play Frontierville on my phone though!


How do you check?


----------



## Scheherazade

It was under ummm... Settings > SD Card & Phone Storage.  And things seem okay now.  It's like what I do with anything I install... I wait for the worst to happen.  It looks like the market, like Ann said, is just overwhelmed with new phone users.  I finally got an app to update and also managed to get my installed apps to show in the market.  Once I updated the app it gave me the option to move it to my SD Card.  So all seems well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Scheherazade said:


> It was under ummm... Settings > SD Card & Phone Storage.


Thanks.  If I'd tried even a little bit I could probably have figured that out myself.


----------



## Scheherazade

I got everything updated and it seems to be working fine.  Still working on Swype though.  A distressingly small amount of my apps were able to move to the SD Card, but some moving is better than none.  You'd think at least Google would have their apps movable, but not so much.  Also seems like sites like Hulu and such are still blocked somehow, it told me that the video could not play on my platform.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade-I'm at work but the key thing I remember from reinstalling swype is that you must first delete the apk for both the swype installer and for swype itself. Then you need to download the swype installer from the link in your email where you originally were accepted for the beta. Then install swype as before. You will need your passwords for this of course.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Only apps where the developer has authorized it can be moved to the sd card. So far, every widget associated with an app I moved to the sd card haas broken. I moved pandora back to my device since I like the widget.


----------



## Scheherazade

Thanks!  I finally got it to work.  I knew I was hanging onto the Swype Installer for a reason.  The first deletion didn't seem to delete it, so the second time I deleted the data -and- Swype, rebooted, then ran it all again and it seems to be working fine.  I noticed that one of my live screensavers had SD Card enabling, but I can't select it as a screensaver now which defeats the point a bit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I just went to the Market, and had a bunch of updates
Most deal with allowing automatic updating. If you haveFroyo, you may want to check for updates.


----------



## libros_lego

Richard in W.Orange said:


> I'm playing catchup but ... and it may have been answered ... an app called Bump lets you transfer things from one droid to another  easily.


I tried this with my sister's phone, but it only takes you to the app marketplace to buy it. That's the only thing I don't like about android, not being able to share apps.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Found an Android 2.2 User's Guide http://www.google.com/googlephone/AndroidUsersGuide.pdf


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> Yay, it worked and was relatively painless following those directions (http://phandroid.com/2010/08/03/manually-update-your-motorola-droid-to-froyo/).


I am working on this now! Got 2.2 installed & am trying the flash download.

Well - got an error message on the flash download that the 'content is not supported on this phone'. Bummer.


----------



## Scheherazade

That's odd.  You did it on a Droid 1?  I downloaded mine directly through my phone with an app called 4share.  I just searched for Flash 10.1 there and downloaded the .apk, made sure I allowed outside programs to install and then installed it and it works fine.  It's not wonderful by any means, and I hope they improve it with the actual released version later this summer, but it's definitely usable in most cases.


----------



## CegAbq

OK - found flash from another site; the one that you were able to use Scheherazade downloaded some type of file that was not an installation file, but now, I found it, so am trying it out. I agree that a distressingly few number of apps let me move them to the SD card - but maybe more will as/if they update.
We'll see how things go.


----------



## Scheherazade

Some have an excuse for not being movable, like widgets have to be on the phone and not the card.  But I really feel that unless the app is nothing but a widget then there should be the option.  Though I guess it could confuse people.  I still say it's silly for the Google apps to not allow it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Argh, I turned my phone completely off as you presupposes to whole a plane and swype is now broken.  "swype is configured for another device and will have limited functionality". Grrr.

I suspect must reinstall, which will be a pain in the road.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Any further word on when the update will come down for those of us not brave enough to get one of the various versions floating around the ether?


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Any further word on when the update will come down for those of us not brave enough to get one of the various versions floating around the ether?


I'm still hearing by tomorrow, but I'm also seeing LOTS of folks posting that they still don't have the OTA update. So I'm guessing Verizon or Motorola will still be rolling it out past tomorrow.


----------



## Scheherazade

I have a friend who just got her's yesterday.  Same build and everything as mine so I'm not regretting making the jump.  But yeah, last I heard was by the 18th.  Thankfully my Swype seems to have just needed the one reinstall, knock on wood.


----------



## Hoosiermama

My son got the update yesterday. I am primary on the account, and didn't get mine.  Waaahhh! Being the patient soul that I am...I updated manually today.

Anyone have the link to the updated Flash download?


----------



## Scheherazade

I downloaded an app called 4share and searched for Flash 10.1 there.  That seemed like the easiest way to do it.


----------



## CegAbq

Hoosiermama said:


> Anyone have the link to the updated Flash download?


I got mine through this forum post
http://androidforums.com/updates-cupcakes/144838-where-find-adobe-flash-10-1-download-motodroid-froyo-2-2-a.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I would have expected a notification. . . . . like I always get for the stupid apps. . . .but just now, for no particular reason, I went to "about the phone" and touched "check for updates" expecting it to say, as it has every other time, "your phone is up to date". 

BUT. . . .surprise surprise. . . . it said (paraphrasing here) 2.2 is here, press Restart and Install.  So my phone is updating as we speak.  

Cool.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I would have expected a notification. . . . . like I always get for the stupid apps. . . .but just now, for no particular reason, I went to "about the phone" and touched "check for updates" expecting it to say, as it has every other time, "your phone is up to date".
> 
> BUT. . . .surprise surprise. . . . it said (paraphrasing here) 2.2 is here, press Restart and Install. So my phone is updating as we speak.
> 
> Cool.


Yay!


----------



## Monique

*sniff* I want 2.2

I do have a goofy question. How do I get rid of previous searches. Sometimes when I'm trying to input a new search the previous searches pop-up and I can't select the new one? Does that make sense?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Are you talking about the browser?  Just tap the search box and start 'typing'. . . . as you type it tries to help you by figuring out what it thinks you want but you don't have to select one of the options given.  Or, maybe I'm confused as to what you're asking.

I'm happy with the update so far.  Like the new little thing that has not just the apps list but phone on one side and browser on the other.  So I could delete those two icons from my main page and put two others there instead.  I also have 5 'home' pages instead of 3.

I just went through and moved all apps I could to the SD card. . . .not very many were set to go there but I moved what I could.

It messed up my ringtones so I had to reset those. . . . .easy enough.


----------



## Monique

Maybe I'm losing my mind. It was happening with the market, but now it's not. Oy.

Did the update give you the ability to view flash sites like Hulu?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dunno.  Haven't tried.  Honestly, probably won't. . . . .unless I just decide to check it to see. 



edit:  O.K.  tried it.  Answer is "no". . . .when I go it says I have to download flash and when I click to do that I get a message (in very small type) that basically says the 10.1 version of the player is not yet available but will be in 'late summer'. .  . . .


----------



## Monique

Thanks so much for looking. Now, I'm not in so much of a rush for the update.


----------



## Scheherazade

Hulu doesn't work even with Flash installed. It says the content isn't supported by the operating system. There's not a Flash released for the Droid right now, but there -was- one was in the market for a couple weeks which was pulled so they could tweak it for a release later this summer. You can find that version of Flash 10.1 all over the place on the web, though, and it works fine for me. I used an app called 4share to download it straight to my phone... just get it from the market and search for Flash 10.1. Hopefully the update will make sites like Hulu and the like work, but phone companies tend to like to block sites like that because they're data hogs. I have gotten my phone to play Flash games on sites like Armor Games and Kongregate with mixed results. I even got it to load Frontierville on Facebook but it gave me a big ! after a minute and stopped. I haven't tried again so not sure if it was just a fluke.

On deleting previous searches, there's two spots you'll want to do this. First is your browser. Open your browser, hit the menu button, go to More, go to Settings, then scroll down and you can Clear Cache, Clear History, Clear Cookies and Clear Form Data. The second one is the search within the phone itself. Go to your Phone Settings, scroll down to Search and under that you will see Clear Shortcuts. That should clear just about everything you've searched for or entered into your browser as far as I'm aware, but don't quote me!

I found this on the Hulu situation over at http://androidforums.com/motorola-droid/14360-droid-work-hulu.html The exploit mentioned is one that allowed you to get your browser to pull up websites as if it were a desktop which I'd rather have than defaulting to mobile sites anyway.



> Hulu is intentionally blocking Android devices to avoid breaching distribution contracts. Supposedly there will eventually be an Android app, but who knows. A lot of the content would be competing directly with content Verizon already has distribution rights to through V-Cast.
> 
> EDIT: That article you linked to is old and that exploit has been fixed. Currently there is no way to get Hulu to work on any Android phone.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

And if you want to clear previous map searches:
menu/settings/applications/manage applications/map/clear data.


----------



## Monique

Thank you Scheherazade & mom! That's exactly what I needed to know. Perfecto!

Thank you so much.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I have had my Android phone since August 2009. I have been very happy with it. I used to have iPhone envy a little bit because I wanted to have the Kindle app on my phone...Now, I have it on my Android phone.   Next, I wanted to have the game "Words With Friends" on my phone. (I play it on my iPad and iPod Touch.) I discovered a new game today that satisfies my longing for Words With Friends. It is called Wordfeud. It is similar to Words With Friends and Scrabble. If anyone wants to play me my username is ggirl003.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just d/l'd it. . . .I'm annv. . .  . .I just sent you an invitation. . . .


mind you. . . I'm clueless about how to play. . . be gentle.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Ann in Arlington said:


> I just d/l'd it. . . .I'm annv. . . . .I just sent you an invitation. . . .
> 
> mind you. . . I'm clueless about how to play. . . be gentle.


I accepted.  Don't worry. I'm not very good at it either. (Now don't cream me!!!) I just downloaded it today and so far I haven't come across any people who cream me. We all seem fairly evenly matched.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

it's your turn.   (I just figured out how to set notification 'on' in settings. . . . .)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Android Central suggests that Verizon might start pushing the Flash 10.1 update tomorrow. If they do, or if you are enlightened enough to have an EVO that is already flash-enabled, this is a cool website that aggregates websites showing off the capability of Flash.

http://m.flash.com/


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And here is a very cool ocean-focused update for Google Earth.

http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2010/08/dive-into-ocean-with-google-earth-for.html


----------



## Scheherazade

The Hooded Claw said:


> Android Central suggests that Verizon might start pushing the Flash 10.1 update tomorrow. If they do, or if you are enlightened enough to have an EVO that is already flash-enabled, this is a cool website that aggregates websites showing off the capability of Flash.
> 
> http://m.flash.com/


Ooo nice. I have been looking for something like this. I danced around the thought of upgrading my Droid to one of the new ones earlier tonight, but they're talking about doubling the memory and implementing dual core processors and all sorts of stuff early next year which seems pretty nuts. Then I stumbled across the Motorola Stingray and I must have!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Heard on the news last night that there's a shortage of the chips used in the smart phones.  . . . . so some shipments will be delayed.  Like if you go to get a DROID X you might not be able to walk out of the store with one. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I saw a similar written article. Because of uncertainty about the economy, everyone is afraid to invest on expanding capacity to produce the chips. It is affecting supply of screens too.


----------



## dpinmd

No Froyo for me yet. 

Just installed Wordfeud, though -- same username as here.  I sent invites to "annv" and "ggirl003" but I have NO idea how to play, so be kind!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's just scrabble, dawn. . . .ggirl is really good though. . .gotta watch those 2 letter words!


----------



## Emily King

Okay guys, my user name is emilyking630... I tried to start a game with a random opponent and they haven't made a move yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm afraid of random opponents. . .they could be mean. . .or they could unceremoniously cream me. 

Word Feud thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33352.0.html

So we can keep it out of the general Android thread. . . .


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's just scrabble, dawn. . . .ggirl is really good though. . .gotta watch those 2 letter words!


I am NOT good!!! I was just lucky when I played Ann. She'll probably wipe the boards withh me this time around.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm afraid of random opponents. . .they could be mean. . .or they could unceremoniously cream me.
> 
> Word Feud thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33352.0.html
> 
> So we can keep it out of the general Android thread. . . .


I have one random opponent whom I am playing and I have yet to recognize even one word that he/she has played. LOL


----------



## gadgetgirl003

EKing said:


> Okay guys, my user name is emilyking630... I tried to start a game with a random opponent and they haven't made a move yet.


Emily, I sent you an invite.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You started a game with me emily. . . did you know you did. . . .but my last word was "awe". . . .surely you recognize that?  So I guess I'm NOT your random opponent.


----------



## Emily King

No, my random opponent quit the game before actually playing anything. I think I played another word on our game... I truly stink at this game.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My days as a formal class-attending student are over, but this appears to me to be an excellent article on Android Apps that meet the specialized needs of students:

http://www.androidcentral.com/taking-android-back-school


----------



## Tip10

You knew it would only be a matter of time. Guard your phones folks....
At least to do this they have to gain access to your phone for the install....

http://the-gadgeteer.com/2010/08/27/spy-gadgets-cell-phone-tapper/


----------



## Scheherazade

Blackboard Mobile seems nifty, wonder if my school allows it.

And yeah, I heard of another virus for the Android but thankfully you can't get it from the market.  If you stick to apps from there you're safe for now it seems.

Edit: Sounds like the schools have to actually pay for you to be able to use the Blackboard Mobile thing unless you're on Sprint.  Of course mine hasn't so no go.  Oh well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

some sort of new update came down today. . . . .already had 2.2  Don't know what it was before but now it says "build number FRG22D"


----------



## Monique

I got my 2.2 update today. I have a weird (and long) build number. No idea what it was before, so I'm not sure if that was part of the update or if it was all just 2.2.


----------



## Scheherazade

Hm, I don't have that yet.  FRG22 is supposed to be the newer more stable 2.2 build that we were waiting on and why it got pushed back the first time then we ended up with FRG01B anyway.


----------



## CegAbq

Still waiting for my FRG22 update.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you are using the SWYPE beta, there is a new version out. And supposedly the old beta will be expiring soon. Details here:

http://www.androidcentral.com/swype-beta-android-update-older-version-expiring-soon

Note that this is only for those who downloaded the Beta and installed it on their phone themselves, if your phone came with SWYPE installed, don't mess with it!


----------



## Scheherazade

Doh.  I'm always nervous messing with my Swype.  Did you do it without any pains?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> Doh. I'm always nervous messing with my Swype. Did you do it without any pains?


I did it with ease, and swype is working fine. I assume you can still install it later when and if the existing Beta expires. I did it because my Swype has seemed a bit unstable since I went to Froyo, but I don't see it as necessary until/unless your existing version quits working.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I just downloaded the app Vlingo.  It is awesome!


----------



## Geoffrey

Did you all see this article on smartphone market share?

Android gains market share on everyone else


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Last night, HTC released a software update for the EVO that fixed a couple of things and made a few improvements.  Not a huge deal in general, but for one thing that I saw mentioned in a forum posting and just verified for myself.  "Shoot Me" is working again on my unrooted EVO!  So I now can take screen shots again.  Not massively important, but I like having the ability.  Now I can bore everyone by making long illustrated posts on how I've laid out my screens and such!


----------



## Scheherazade

We finally got Angry Birds for anyone who missed it.  It's still in Beta and there's no full version yet though


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's an update to the Kindle app too. . . .adds some features according tot he announcement on FB. . . .which for some reason isn't loading right now so I can't link to it. . . . .


----------



## Monique

Here's the official announcement:

New Update Makes Kindle for Android Even Better


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Scheherazade said:


> We finally got Angry Birds for anyone who missed it. It's still in Beta and there's no full version yet though


There goes my productivity


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah, I'm currently just trying to get three stars on all the levels.  There's just something about flinging mad, twittering birds at glass houses full of pigs that is very satisfying.


----------



## Geoffrey

Monique said:


> Here's the official announcement:
> 
> New Update Makes Kindle for Android Even Better


I inadvertently started highlighting my current book while reading in a companywide meeting this afternoon ...


----------



## sherylb

Just upgraded from a Blackberry Flip to a Motorola Droid X. (I'm on Verizon)
OMG what a difference! I just got it yesterday morning and can't keep my hands off of it.
I have a question though. Does anyone know if contacts will sort by last name?
Thanks for all the app ideas. I have been downloading like crazy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

dunno about sorting contacts. . . .but go get wordfeud. . . .there's a thread here too.  . . a bunch of us are playing. . . it's a scrabble-ish game. . . .


----------



## Emily King

sherylb said:


> Just upgraded from a Blackberry Flip to a Motorola Droid X. (I'm on Verizon)
> OMG what a difference! I just got it yesterday morning and can't keep my hands off of it.
> I have a question though. Does anyone know if contacts will sort by last name?
> Thanks for all the app ideas. I have been downloading like crazy!


I can't find a way to sort a different way, but if you hold down the button on the left (next to the home button, maybe it's called menu?) it will bring up a keyboard so you can type to search. The same thing works in your email.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have an EVO rather than a Droid, but I suspect things work similarly--When I want to find a name, I just start typing on a search till it shows up, rather than scrolling through a list as is "traditional".


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Swiftkey keyboard has moved from beta to a final version, and the final version is on sale for ninety-nine cents till Midnight tonight.  I've been meaning to do it for several days, but I just now downloaded it and tried it.  On first blush, I'm liking it.  I'm going to give it a try in lieu of Swype for awhile.  I've grown increasingly frustrated with Swype, which does excellently on large and complex words, but can be a pain on getting some of the small short words right.

Swiftkey will go to $3.99 at Midnight, so it still isn't a huge investment.  Since it is a final version, it won't mean having to go through re-enabling a Swype beta version every few months.  I'll post back here after using Swiftkey for a few days with more on what I think of it.


----------



## Emily King

Went ahead and downloaded Swiftkey just now... figured it was $1, so worth a shot. I've been getting annoyed with Swype guessing my words without me noticing. I was trying to send a text to DH while I was at a stoplight (I don't text when I'm driving, but I can sit through 4 cycles of a single light on my way home). I was rushing, and when I tried to say "Sounds good..." it put in "Found God..." <sigh> Not what I intended to say and momentarily thought my phone had become possessed.


----------



## Monique

I've got to stop using Talking Tom. I'm sure it's getting old.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Emily King said:


> Went ahead and downloaded Swiftkey just now... figured it was $1, so worth a shot. I've been getting annoyed with Swype guessing my words without me noticing. I was trying to send a text to DH while I was at a stoplight (I don't text when I'm driving, but I can sit through 4 cycles of a single light on my way home). I was rushing, and when I tried to say "Sounds good..." it put in "Found God..." <sigh> Not what I intended to say and momentarily thought my phone had become possessed.


I get frustrated with Swype more often than I used to, I've seen some suggestions that accuracy decreased after an update. I'm not sure what it is, but I've had some similarly ludicrous stuff....Some of them have even shown up in my posts on Kindleboard from my EVO!

And congratulations on Finding God! <hee hee>


----------



## Emily King

The Hooded Claw said:


> I get frustrated with Swype more often than I used to, I've seen some suggestions that accuracy decreased after an update. I'm not sure what it is, but I've had some similarly ludicrous stuff....Some of them have even shown up in my posts on Kindleboard from my EVO!
> 
> And congratulations on Finding God! <hee hee>


Facebook, KB, and texts are all at pretty high risk with my lack of Swype skills... It's way better than typing each letter (it now pains me to use the iPad), but the accuracy is not improving for me at all.

When I told my coworker who sits next to me about the odd word replacement, he nearly choked he laughed so hard (I'm Agnostic).


----------



## Scheherazade

Whew, 30 minutes after midnight... guess they're in California.  Swype has given me some hassles lately too.  It was so much better before that update.  Will give this other one a go and see how it is.


----------



## libros_lego

Downloaded swiftkey. Thanks for letting us know.   By the way, anyone here rooted their android phone?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A couple of days ago there were news articles on reports that Amazon was going to open an Android app store. The terms Amazon will offer developers have leaked out:

http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/27/amazon-android-app-store/

At first I thought this was potentially a good thing, if it inspired Google to approve the Android Market and make it easier to find apps of a given type (c'mon people, Google is the KING OF SEARCH!). It still may have that effect, but I'm nervous at the line in the above article that says Amazon apps will have Amazon DRM. That isn't surprising once it is pointed out, but it makes me nervous, particularly if they follow through on the suggestion that Amazon may choose to limit apps to working on Amazon-approved platforms. The phone makers and the phone companies are doing too much to fragment Android with their own interfaces, spam apps that you can't uninstall (I'm not thrilled about the NFL and NASCAR apps taking up space on my Sprint phone), and other stuff to "stand out". This may make things more complicated yet if it goes through as is speculated (which is far from a sure thing).

I'll keep my fingers crossed about it!

News of this app market has further inspired talk of an Amazon Android tablet. Which I think would be a good thing, though not if it doesn't give me free access to the regular Android Market and sideloaded apps, if I decide to go that way.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jenni said:


> Downloaded swiftkey. Thanks for letting us know.  By the way, anyone here rooted their android phone?


You're welcome!

Sorry, my EVO is strictly stock.


----------



## Scheherazade

Making the Amazon store DRM and Amazon only makes perfect sense for them though.  If you have two Android tablets that work exactly the same at the same price, are you going to get the one with one market for apps or two?  I just wouldn't expect the Amazon market to have much beyond things they made themselves if they go with something like that.


----------



## Emily King

My Droid X is stock - there have been a few flakey issues and I want to be able to return within the 1-year warranty if necessary... after that??  I'll probably give it a go.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Swiftkey keyboard has moved from beta to a final version, and the final version is on sale for ninety-nine cents till Midnight tonight. I've been meaning to do it for several days, but I just now downloaded it and tried it. On first blush, I'm liking it. I'm going to give it a try in lieu of Swype for awhile. I've grown increasingly frustrated with Swype, which does excellently on large and complex words, but can be a pain on getting some of the small short words right.
> 
> Swiftkey will go to $3.99 at Midnight, so it still isn't a huge investment. Since it is a final version, it won't mean having to go through re-enabling a Swype beta version every few months. I'll post back here after using Swiftkey for a few days with more on what I think of it.


Sorry if I missed it, but what are you thinking of Swiftkey? I'm really tempted after Swype was suggesting odd words for quite common words this morning.


----------



## Scheherazade

Unless I missed something Swiftkey doesn't let you swipe in words, so just for that reason I pretty much went back to Swype after trying it.  It basically just had predictive text, though it was a pretty nice predictive text.  Like I said, I may have missed something in terms of it allowing you to swipe in words, but I got too used to that to give up on Swype (or something similar) yet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

mom133d said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but what are you thinking of Swiftkey? I'm really tempted after Swype was suggesting odd words for quite common words this morning.


So far I'm content with SwiftKey (SK), I won't say I'm thrilled with it. It isn't nearly as nice or convenient as Swype is when Swype works well. Scheherezade is correct that SK is more of a traditional keyboard where you peck at keys, rather than the faster sliding around that Swype allows. BUT....my frustration level is much, much lower using SK. With Swype I found myself battling the keyboard sometimes when I couldn't get it to accept the word I was inputting, even when carefully inputted accurately. Eventually I would give up and peck the word in as on a traditional keyboard, but my jaw was sometimes taut by the time I got around to doing that.

SK makes guesses of the word you are about to type, and adjusts these guesses each time you enter a new letter. It puts three "guesses" across the top of the keyboard, and if one of them is correct, you can just tap that guess, and it will be keyed in so you can start on the next word. There have been several times where I was repeatedly searching for a phrase or otherwise entering the same few words over and over where this worked smashingly well. In typing normal sentences, it's guesses are usually reasonable, and supposedly it gets better over time by learning what words you tend to type together (and even what words you most often use that begin with a given letter or couple of letters). I can definitely see it learning in the very short term, it is harder to tell that it is learning my style over the long term, but SK is doing well enough that I'm still using it. It takes a bit of an adjustment on my part to learn to scan the three guesses as they change with my typing, but it is going okay, and when SK is on a roll guessing accurately, my typing really flies.

I'm content with SK, but I don't love it like I loved Swype when it was working well. If Swype comes out with an update that makes it work at least as well as it did originally, there's a good chance I'll go back to Swype. But I don't know when and if that will happen. Also, on my phone (and at least a couple of other folks I've seen post about it in the Android forums) Swype was a bit flakey and sometimes just stopped working. This could usually be fixed by switching keyboards, then switching back to Swype, when it would start working again. But that was an annoyance, and on one occasion Swype stopped working entirely and I had to reinstall it. So far, SK has been totally stable and I haven't had any such problems. SK is better than Swype in having a keyboard button to activate voice input, and a ".com" key available when entering internet URLs.

Here's a website describing how this works, including screenshots that may make my description clearer:

http://www.swiftkey.net/how-to-use-swiftkey.html

If you are frustrated with Swype, and want to try another slider-style keyboard, you may want to try SlideIT, which is pretty frank in billing itself as a Swype-like keyboard. Here's a brief article about it that's not wildly enthusiastic. There is a free trial version, and a paid version, so you can try it for free. I haven't bothered, I'm just sticking with SK for the time being.

http://lifehacker.com/5520997/slideit-is-a-pretty-accurate-swipe+based-android-keyboard


----------



## The Hooded Claw

PS:  One other thing that I like about SK over Swype is that Swype had in its dictionary a lot of "text-speak" that I don't use.  Stuff like "2moro" when you type a 2.  And there is no way to delete that stuff from the Swype lexicon of words....You can delete words you've inputted to Swype, but you can't mess with the words put in by the programmers.

SK doesn't have that sort of thing, and I'm told that if there is a word you never use in its permanent dictionary, you can delete that word from the permanent dictionary.  I haven't had the need to do this yet (which is a good thing in itself).


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

So torn... I'm really attached to the swipe method, pecking in the word just takes so long... but when you don't get the right word and you have to keep doing it... well, you guys know, I'm preaching to the choir here.

I'll try tweaking my settings and see if that helps me any. I saw on the Swype forums that it doesn't seem to help anyone else, but maybe I'll be the lucky one. I had to register on those forums and report my problem, because almost everyone else was using EVO, and most of them were rooted. I felt I really needed to report that it is also a problem on a stock Droid. Visiting the forums did remind me that Swype is beta so we should be reporting bugs anyway. It just worked so well before, I had forgotten that.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm using an EVO myself, there seem to be a lot of them out there.  But this thread seems to be the default Android thread. 
Good luck with Swype, I understand why it is so hard to give up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a DROID. . . . .I just use the keypad. . .works fine for me. . . .don't really like using the screen for entering text. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

A couple of interesting apps I'm using:

Historical Marker Database

I only downloaded this two days ago, so limited experience yet. This will hook into your GPS and tell you the full information on the nearest highway historical marker! The catch is, the historical marker must be in the database. Some states have excellent coverage (apparently the maker downloaded a complete official listing for a few states). Others, unfortunately including Oklahoma, aren't so good. The nearest marker it shows to my home is over 40 miles away, which I know isn't the closest by a long shot! It draws on a Wikipedia-style database of historical markers at hmdb.org (which is a pretty interesting website for history buffs). Presumably the app will get better as more kindhearted souls enter markers. I may even try to find a couple in my area to enter.

http://www.appbrain.com/app/com.ericwikman.hmdb

Galaxy Wire

This is an Android app that hooks into a news aggregating website focused on space exploration and astronomy. Very good if you're a fan of that stuff!

They also have a "today in space history" and a "picture of the day" feature

http://www.appbrain.com/app/galaxy-wire-space-news/com.siliconspincorporation.GalaxyWire

KFOR's app for Oklahoma News

You won't care about this app, which gives local news and weather from a tv station here. The point is that a tv station near you probably has a similar app, and it may be worthwhile to get it!

http://www.appbrain.com/app/kfors-app-for-oklahoma-news/com.lsn.localnews50


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Droid 2 owners, beware the passcode bypass bug!

http://www.androidcentral.com/droid-2-bug-allows-anyone-make-calls-passcode-screen

I assume a fix will be coming soon.


----------



## Emily King

You can get the full version of Angry Birds (with ads) for free at http//:m.getjar.com... I went through many page not found messages before I was able to finally get it downloaded. Their servers are having trouble keeping up with this many hits.


----------



## CegAbq

Emily King said:


> You can get the full version of Angry Birds (with ads) for free at http//:m.getjar.com... I went through many page not found messages before I was able to finally get it downloaded. Their servers are having trouble keeping up with this many hits.


It's also now in the market


----------



## Scheherazade

Aiieiieie!!! The one day I don't check for it. I am officially getting nothing done until my battery dies. It looks like it's free? <confused>


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> Aiieiieie!!! The one day I don't check for it. I am officially getting nothing done until my battery dies. It looks like it's free? <confused>


It is indeed *FREE*


----------



## gadgetgirl003

CegAbq said:


> It's also now in the market


Do you have to have Froyo for it? It doesn't show in the Market for me. I only have 2.1.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Do you have to have Froyo for it? It doesn't show in the Market for me. I only have 2.1.


I just downloaded it from the market moments ago, it wasn't the first to show when you searched for Angry Birds, look down the list. There are also several "impostor" apps, be sure you get the one from the manufacturer (Rovio, I think).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I know all the cool kids are playing Angry Birds right now (and I've done my time smashing pigs, too), but just before AB was released to the Market, I downloaded Robo Defender, and have been spending a ridiculous amount of time on it.  Till recently I've only had a couple of games on my phone, and didn't spend much time on them, Though I use the phone for all sorts of other things.  Now that dam has been breached! I'm sure I'll end up unemployed and homeless because I spent too much time playing games, but I can stop any time I want....


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The Hooded Claw said:


> I just downloaded it from the market moments ago, it wasn't the first to show when you searched for Angry Birds, look down the list. There are also several "impostor" apps, be sure you get the one from the manufacturer (Rovio, I think).


I have several things listed when I search "Angry Birds" in the Market, but none of them are the actual Angry Birds game. That is why I thought maybe it is necessary to have Froyo rather than 2.1.


----------



## Emily King

I was only able to find it by searching for Angry Bird, without the s.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Emily King said:


> I was only able to find it by searching for Angry Bird, without the s.


Thanks for the suggestion, but it still doesn't show....I don't know why I keep trying to find it. I have the game on my ipod touch and my ipad and I seldom play it.LOL 
I found an external site "www.getjar.com (the maker of Angry Birds?) where I can download it, but I haven't done it because it makes me nervous to download from sites that I am unfamiliar with. I would hate to mess uup my pretty new phone.LOL


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Rovio is the maker, but the getjar site was who they linked to on "launch" day before it had arrived in the Market.

GagetGirl, do you see an Angry Birds Lite Beta?

_edited to correct the publisher's spelling._


----------



## gadgetgirl003

mom133d said:


> Rovio is the maker, but the getjar site was who they linked to on "launch" day before it had arrived in the Market.
> 
> GagetGirl, do you see an Angry Birds Lite Beta?
> 
> _edited to correct the publisher's spelling._


No
UPDATE;I just got an over the air update from T-Mobile and NOW Angry Birds is showing in my Marketplace. (The full version and the Beta version both are showing now. Neither were before the update this afternoon.) WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

The update that I got today, besides giving me Angry Birds in the Marketplace, also gives me access to Samsung's Media Hub. Has anyone here used Samsung Media Hub?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Periodically when my EVO starts to get sluggish (or before if I'm energetic), I pick through the list of apps at "manage applications" and clear out the cache from various apps to free up space. It seems weird to me to have to do this to clear out a few megabytes of space when my phone has over 200 meg free, but it does seem to make an improvement. The "Quick Clean Cache App" is helpful in this, it will list all your apps in order of cache size, so that instead of having to look in numerous different apps that sometimes get a bulgey cache, you can just clear the cache on the two or three with the biggest bloat. Saves some time, and helped me identify that the Market gets a significant cache buildup sometimes, a possibility I'd never considered. For less than a dollar, it is worthwhile. It can also show you all your apps listed by overall size, which leads to interesting discoveries such as that the Kindle app is the biggest app on my EVO!

Finally, if you are rooted (I'm not) it apparently can clear all your caches with a single button push. Some of the comments in the market suggest this may also purge your phone call history, so use with care if that's important to you.

http://www.appbrain.com/app/quick-app-clean-cache/com.cerisierbleu.qac

It won't change your life, but I think it was well worth a dollar to save the time when I clear my cache.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Flash 10.1 has been working fine for me, but nevertheless I read a discussion in an Android discussion forum about problems a fellow was having running flash sites. Someone suggested that he ensure he had the latest version of Flash from the market (I believe the current one is 10.1.95.2, but I don't have it in front of me now). I checked the Flash version on my phone, and it was an older one, I believe 10.1.72.1. I have never received any notifications or suggestions that I update my Flash. I went to the Market, and it listed the current version of Flash as the newer one mentioned above. I tried downloading it, it installed without problems, and now when I check my Flash version I find that it is 10.1.95.2! I have no idea what changes have been made (presumably it is available on Adobe's website someplace), but chances are there are some minor improvements in there. For those of you who are running Froyo, you may want to manually update Adobe Flash if you are mildly obsessive, particularly if you are a "Flasher" (hee hee).

To check the version of Flash on your phone, go to Menu-->Applications-->Manage Applications-->All, and find Adobe Flash in the list. At least that's how it works on my EVO.

Added later: See the website below:

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/860/cpsid_86018.html

If you scroll down, you'll find a list of Fixes and Enhancements in different builds, it ends up I've skipped about three or four builds! One of the issues mentioned is identified as a security issue, though to my knowledge hacking Android cell phones isn't a major issue in the real world, though I gather it has happened in a few isolated cases.


----------



## Emily King

I have the most recent version of flash on my DroidX (just checked). I have noticed I can't get to some sites, including hbo.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you live to use your Android phone to watch cat videos on Youtube, you'll br thrilled to know thatnthere is significant update to Youtube available in the Market.  Focus seems to be improving interface and usability.

But you must have Froyo for this to work....


----------



## 911jason

Well, I have finally moved into the new millennium and ordered a smart phone. My new HTC Aria with Android 2.1 should arrive on Tuesday! I'm sooooo excited!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

911jason said:


> Well, I have finally moved into the new millennium and ordered a smart phone. My new HTC Aria with Android 2.1 should arrive on Tuesday! I'm sooooo excited!


Jason, congrats and how are you liking the Aria?

I am pleased with a free app called "Sign". When you click the little blue "button", it lets you use your fingertrip to draw out a figure on the phone screen, and it dials a phone call or initiates a text message to a given person, depending on what figure you drew. I'm using first letters of names for my figures, so I draw an "e" to call Ed, an "M" to call my Mother (that's her name, right?  ), and so on. I have to be creative and add a second letter for people who have both landline and cell phones, and of course, now I cannot have any friends or associates who have names beginning with the same letters! But it is fast and accurate, and I'm very pleased with it, especially for free. I used Widget Locker to put it on my lock screen, so I can just yank the phone out of my pocket, power it on, and rapidly start calling.


----------



## 911jason

I *LOVE* this phone! I hadn't gotten a smart phone before for two reasons, one was the $30/month premium for the required data plan, and two was that every smart phone seemed to be the size of a small briefcase. Well, AT&T has now introduced a lower priced data option for smart phones, $15/month for 200mb. As for size, this Aria is almost exactly the same size as my old RAZR 2, which is very compact. It even fits in the old generic leather vertical holster I've used for the last 5 years.

I'm already quite busy customizing my phone. It's running 2.1, although 2.2 is supposedly coming soon as there is already a leaked version of the official ROM for it. I can't install non-market apps, which is a bummer. No Swype for me. =(

I am using LauncherPro, which is a free download and allows a ton of customization options. You can choose between 1 and 7 home screens, you can even specify how many rows and columns of icons/widgets you want displayed on your home screens. You can remove the text labels from icons, etc. etc.

I'm going to go back and read through this thread from the beginning now that I have more of a vested interest.


----------



## 911jason

Still really having a good time finding apps and customizing my Aria. I'm sure it'll come as no surprise that I've started creating wallpapers for it too!  If any of you are using some of the smaller screen or lower res Android phones with 320x480 screen res, check out my 640x480 wallpaper images at http://Photobucket.com/HTC-Aria ...

I saw that Claw used an Appbrain link on the previous page, but after just reading through this whole 17-page thread, that was the only mention I saw for Appbrain. I highly recommend it. It's basically a market browsing app, but it adds some nice functionality for those of us who like to browse apps on their computers. If you register on appbrain.com and then download the appbrain app and the fast web downloader app, you can then browse appbrain.com and when you find an app you want, click Install right there on the web page and it will send the app to your phone and install it for you. Very nice... pretty much like shopping for Kindle books! 

If that was too convoluted for you guys, check out this lifehacker article which probably explains it better.


*AppBrain Upgrade Installs Android Apps Instantly from the Web*


----------



## Scheherazade

I finally decided to give up on my keen live wallpaper since it just lags the phone way too much.  Maybe when I can upgrade they'll be able to handle them better.  It stinks that AT&T or whoever did it limited your phone to market apps only though!


----------



## 911jason

Yeah, I got an "anonymous" tip earlier this week about a possible workaround for that. I may try to install Swype or something in a few days to see if it works. After reading this entire thread today and reliving the frustration you guys all went through this summer waiting for your 2.2 update, I'm determined not to do that myself. I am looking forward to the upgrade, but won't hold my breath! =)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Emily King said:


> Went ahead and downloaded Swiftkey just now... figured it was $1, so worth a shot. I've been getting annoyed with Swype guessing my words without me noticing. I was trying to send a text to DH while I was at a stoplight (I don't text when I'm driving, but I can sit through 4 cycles of a single light on my way home). I was rushing, and when I tried to say "Sounds good..." it put in "Found God..." <sigh> Not what I intended to say and momentarily thought my phone had become possessed.


Jason's comments inspired me to scroll back through part of this thread (slow afternoon, obviously!) and I found that in post 306 I'd typed this on my phone, using Swype:

_Argh, I turned my phone completely off as you presupposes to whole a plane and swype is now broken. "swype is configured for another device and will have limited functionality". Grrr.

I suspect must reinstall, which will be a pain in the road._

I have no idea what that first phrase was supposed to mean!


----------



## Emily King

I really wish there was some way swype didn't "learn" from how you use it... I've found myself going back to try to change a word by adding "ing" or something, so it assumes it's a word.  It assumes I am using some of the oddest words instead of the common ones... drives me nuts, but I love using it for typing.


----------



## Someone Nameless

OK, so mine is a HTC Hero and I have the latest version of software.  Why would I not have Swype?

edited to add:  or maybe I don't have the latest software but I do have 2.1


----------



## Emily King

I don't know about the other phones... I have a DroidX, so Swype came installed when I got it.

I believe you have to have 2.2 to get swype, but that's an assumption on my part...


----------



## Hoosiermama

You don't have to have 2.2 to get swype. I had swype prior to the 2.2 update. If it doesn't come installed on your phone, you should become part of the beta to get it. Even the betas expire, though, so you have to reinstall periodically. I love it even though it comes up with incorrect words sometimes.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Someone Nameless

Where do I get the beta?


----------



## Someone Nameless

I installed Appbrain on my phone and it keeps telling me I need to be signed in.  I can't figure out where to sign in.  I'm signed in on my mac computer.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kindle Gracie said:


> Where do I get the beta?


To my knowledge, the beta isn't legitimately available. right now. The company that makes Swype appears to have a business plan that involves getting manufacturers to adopt their keyboard, rather than selling it directly to users. This has worked with the Droid X, I believe, and maybe one or two other phones that come from the factory with Swype installed. Otherwise, the only way consumers have been able to get it is by asking to get a beta copy. And unfortunately, they only offer the beta software occasionally, they've done it twice in the six months or so that I've been following Android stuff.

Here is the company's website:

http://swypeinc.com/index.html

They do password protect the betas and tie them to the phone; one of my friends got the APK installation file from someone else, and tried installing it on his phone (which wasn't part of the beta test) and he couldn't get it to work, even though he is a very savvy guy on these sorts of things.

I hear that a keyboard called slideit (available in the market) has similar functioning to Swype, though isn't as highly regarded. You might try it out, but I have no experience with it. I got frustrated when they seemed to break Swype in a recent update, and I'm using swiftkey now (though I'd eagerly switch to Swype if they fixed what they broke).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The rumor mill is strong that Gingerbread will be officially announced on Thursday, November 11.  If that works out, we can begin afresh a whole new cycle of agitation over how long it takes the carriers to adapt Gingerbread to the way they've mutated Android for our phones.  Of course, as a grizzled veteran of one whole upgrade, I'm way too cool and mature to succumb to such childish nonsense...


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> The rumor mill is strong that Gingerbread will be officially announced on Thursday, November 11. If that works out, we can begin afresh a whole new cycle of agitation over how long it takes the carriers to adapt Gingerbread to the way they've mutated Android for our phones. Of course, as a grizzled veteran of one whole upgrade, I'm way too cool and mature to succumb to such childish nonsense...


And those of us with the original Droid 1 won't even be in the picture for this upgrade - I think.


----------



## Emily King

The Hooded Claw said:


> The rumor mill is strong that Gingerbread will be officially announced on Thursday, November 11. If that works out, we can begin afresh a whole new cycle of agitation over how long it takes the carriers to adapt Gingerbread to the way they've mutated Android for our phones. Of course, as a grizzled veteran of one whole upgrade, I'm way too cool and mature to succumb to such childish nonsense...


I feel like I just got Froyo... though Gingerbread around the holidays kinda makes sense...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Emily King said:


> I feel like I just got Froyo... though Gingerbread around the holidays kinda makes sense...


My guess is that none of us will see it on our phones till early next year, if then. Unless we have a Nexus One or are rooted, that is.


----------



## Scheherazade

People with original Droids will never see Gingerbread.  Froyo was our last update.  I can't speak for the other phones, but Gingerbread feels like an update that's meant more for upcoming Android tablets than phones.  Of course I imagine it's only a matter of time before the rooting community finds a way to put Gingerbread on the original Droid.  By that time it may be worth trying, I'm coming up on my new phone discount anyway if something goes awry.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> People with original Droids will never see Gingerbread. Froyo was our last update. I can't speak for the other phones, but Gingerbread feels like an update that's meant more for upcoming Android tablets than phones. Of course I imagine it's only a matter of time before the rooting community finds a way to put Gingerbread on the original Droid. By that time it may be worth trying, I'm coming up on my new phone discount anyway if something goes awry.


No one outside Google knows for sure, but many have suggested that Gingerbread is Android 2.3, and is intended for phones, while Android 3.0 (supposedly named honeycomb) is the Android designed for tablets. If the rumors are true, we'll have more information at the end of the week.

I'm going to keep my EVO on whatever Sprint gives us officially till June. Then I become eligible for a phone upgrade, and I'll get more adventurous.

Eventually (and hopefully not two weeks after I'm upgrade-eligible) some shiney new toy will come out and I'll go to the latest and greatest Android phone (there's almost no chance I'll go back to Palm/HP, and no chance at all of me going to anything else I can see). My intention is to be strong and wait till something that's truly a significant leap ahead of my EVO is available, we'll see how I do.


----------



## Scheherazade

Aha, I hadn't heard of Honeycomb yet.  And yeah, I'd really like to wait for the dual core phones they're saying we should see next week hit the market.  Speed is one of my biggest problems with my Droid right now.


----------



## 911jason

Kindle Gracie said:


> I installed Appbrain on my phone and it keeps telling me I need to be signed in. I can't figure out where to sign in. I'm signed in on my mac computer.


Here's some info from the following page:
http://www.appbrain.com/info/getting-started

Here is how it works:

* Select the apps you would like to have on this website.
* Then start the AppBrain App Market app on your phone
* Go to "Manage My Apps", and sign in there too and press the button to Sync
* It will then sync and allow you to install the apps you selected earlier on the webpage

New! It's now also possible to install apps directly with one click from the web. View the Fast Web Installer page for more information.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Angry Birds updated in Market. 45 new levels and bug fixes. 

I found it most easily by searching for Rovio.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is a new version of the Swype beta available, and the inaccuracy issue dumas to have been fixed!!!

They've also addressed one off my biggest gripes by putting in a button to allow audio input!

Oh swype baby, you were always my one true love, that Swiftkey hussy meant nothing to me!

I'm back happily with swype, and it is like the old days again.

Those who already have the beta can download the update here:

https://beta.swype.com/android/get/

To my knowledge there is still no help for Gracie and those poor souls struggling with lesser keyboards.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The inaccuracy issue isn't TOTALLY fixed, I see Swype decided I was talking about Russian government in my post just now. Our maybe about French literature.


----------



## Emily King

So, out of curiosity... how would I update Swype on my DroidX?  It comes installed, so it's not something I put on myself.  I get so frustrated with the ridiculous things it tries to put in when I use it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Apparently y'all are on a different version, I'd stay away from this update.


----------



## Emily King

*grumbling* That just stinks... I want an updated version that doesn't constantly put "mgr" when I try to type "me", etc.


----------



## libros_lego

Emily King said:


> *grumbling* That just stinks... I want an updated version that doesn't constantly put "mgr" when I try to type "me", etc.


You can highlight the "mgr" word and delete it in your swype dictionary by pressing the "i" with the hand button (sorry, don't really know how to describe it)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I think Libros means the Swype key at lower left.

I believe you can remove user-created words, but not official, in dictionary directs this way. I wish you could, I'd love to ditch 2moro and all the text speak they include.


----------



## Emily King

Wow, I had no idea you could use the swype key to fix the guesses it makes! Awesome!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

You can also double radio on a word to fix it.
holding down on the swype key brings a pop up with all sorts of tips and a button got a tutorial.


----------



## Scheherazade

Just thought I'd let everyone know that Pocket Legends is now in free Beta for 2.1 and above Android phones.  It's the first and only 3D MMO on the system.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Well, tried to download the latest Swype beta, and it won't install. I've tried multiple times. It either says a) the download is for a non-android phone, or b) install already exists (it doesn't). As much as I love Swype, I may just give up. It's getting to the point that it's not worth the hassle of continually downloading betas, and having them fail (not the first time this has happened).


----------



## Someone Nameless

I know this has probably been discussed but what is a good bar code scanner app, please?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've got Google Shopper installed, but haven't really put it to the test.


----------



## CegAbq

I use one that's just called Barcode Scanner


----------



## Emily King

CegAbq said:


> I use one that's just called Barcode Scanner


That's the one I have on my phone.

I wanted to tell you guys about a fabulous app called *Square* by Square, Inc. I do craft shows for my necklaces and needed to be able to take credit cards. You have to give them your ssn to verify identity, but the app is free and the reader they send to you is free. Their transaction rates are comparable to other companies. I used it today at my first show and it was great!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you were a fan of "Choose your own adventure" type books, you may enjoy a game I played this afternoon on Android.  The one I played was called "Choice of Broadsides".  It is a "Choose your own adventure" style story, where there are text segments and you make a choice at the end of the segment.  The next text segment (and more importantly, what happens to your story character) is determined by the choice you make.  "Choice of Broadsides" puts you in the position of being a naval officer in the Royal Navy during sailing ship days (the story actually uses two Albion and Gallica to represent France and England, but the disguise is pretty thin).  At the beginning you are asked some questions about strengths and weaknesses you want your character to have, and that does seem to affect what happens in the game.  This isn't a long game, I went through it easily in a couple of hours, but it held my interest and I'm going to look up more games from this company when the mood for that sort of thing hits me.  If swashbuckling naval adventure doesn't appeal, the same company appears to have quite a few other "choose your own adventures" that I expect will be similarly good.  From the titles in the Market, it appears one is a vampire story, one has you as a dragon, and one is a traditional Harlequin-style romance!  There are several others.  Worth your time to look up "Choice of Games" in the Market if this interests you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Those sound pretty cool, Claw. . . .how much do they cost?


----------



## Scheherazade

Pretty sure those are free.  I had Choice of Dragons and Choice of Broadsides for a while but never got around to playing them.  Wouldn't have just downloaded them on a whim if they cost anything.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sorry, should've mentioned, Choice of Broadsides was free, and I believe the others that I looked at were free.

http://www.appbrain.com/browse/dev/Choice+of+Games

Yep, everything in the Market by that company is free. There is a strip with advertising at the top or bottom (I forget which) of each screen. Wasn't too intrusive, I didn't really pay much attention to it. Though I suppose I should've clicked on a couple to help out the game publisher.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I've mentioned before that I have the HTC Hero.  Since the update it has been much better and I like it OK.  My provider doesn't offer the Motorola Droid.  They did announce the Samsung Galaxy S today or I they also offer the HTC Desire or the Motorola Milestone.

Does anyone have experience with these phones?  My contract is almost up and I'm wondering if it is worth updating.  I'm also wondering if Verizon will get the iPhone next year.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Kindle Gracie said:


> I've mentioned before that I have the HTC Hero. Since the update it has been much better and I like it OK. My provider doesn't offer the Motorola Droid. They did announce the Samsung Galaxy S today or I they also offer the HTC Desire or the Motorola Milestone.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with these phones? My contract is almost up and I'm wondering if it is worth updating. I'm also wondering if Verizon will get the iPhone next year.


I used to have the T-mobile Mytouch which I think is the same as the HTC Hero. Now I have the Samsung Galaxy S. I LOVE the Samsung Galaxy S. The screen is bigger than the Mytouch/Hero. Also, you've been wanting Swype, it comes preinstalled on the Galaxy S. Also, my Galaxy is much much faster than my Mytouch was. The one thing that you may not like though is that you might have to start out with 2.1 and since you now have 2.2 you may feel you are taking a step backward.


----------



## Someone Nameless

That's the phone you have.  I had forgotten that.  Actually, I don't have 2.2.  I have 2.1.  That was the upgrade!  We are slow here!


----------



## Scheherazade

Verizon is indeed supposed to be getting the iPhone next year, but seriously... I waited and waited for this to happen and I think it's a case of too little too late.  With so many Android phones out there I'm not sure I'll ever make the jump to an iPhone, they just seem to be a better option all around.  It's a great thing for people who have iPhones now and are fans of them as they can finally dump AT&T and get decent service, but for people who don't have one yet I really think Android based phones (so long as you get a good one) are the better choice.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Scheherazade said:


> Verizon is indeed supposed to be getting the iPhone next year, but seriously... I waited and waited for this to happen and I think it's a case of too little too late. With so many Android phones out there I'm not sure I'll ever make the jump to an iPhone, they just seem to be a better option all around. It's a great thing for people who have iPhones now and are fans of them as they can finally dump AT&T and get decent service, but for people who don't have one yet I really think Android based phones (so long as you get a good one) are the better choice.


I agree. I admit that before I got my Samsung Galaxy S, I had iPhone envy, BUT I don't anymore. I even know some people who were iPhone owners and fans since iPhone was first released who have switched to Android.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I don't have any specific knowledge of the phones people were considering, but here, straight from Mount Sinai, are The Hooded Claw's rules for selecting a new model of Android phone (actually they work for most any mobile phone with slight variation). These issues should be thought through before you start looking at individual phones:

*Decide on a provider*-A contract may have made this decision for you, if not, try to get input from people in your area of use about good or bad coverage (don't rely on maps by the service provider). One topic where you may want to pay attention to the carrier is the potential availability of 4G service if internet or streaming media is important to you. Having good coverage, whether 3G, 4G, and with voice signal, is really important, arguably more important than any of the other factors.

*Big screen or small screen*-Big screen is much easier to use as a touch screen, and is great to look at, but it makes the phone bulkier and keeping the bigger screen lit up consumes battery faster.

*Physical keyboard or not*-Again, physical keyboard is preferred by many but adds bulk. Some, but not all "slider" phones with physical keyboards can have hardware problems (ask me about my old Palm Pre!)

*Interface*-Major phone manufacturers use different interfaces, especially Touchwiz (Samsung), Sense (HTC), Motoblur (Motorola). I seem to recall reading that Motorola may be upgrading their Motoblur to something else, but you should verify what is on the phone you are considering. Each interface has different strong and weak points, do some reading and watch some Youtube videos to see how the interfaces work and which one appeals to you. There is talk that Google/Android is concerned about this fragmentation, and is trying to steer manufacturers towards using one standardized interface, but I wouldn't count on it happening-The cell phone manufacturers see the interface as their big chance to differentiate themselves, and the providers like it as a way to help maintain their control, so they probably won't be eager to go along with Google on this.

If you're lucky, your chosen cell provider will have one phone model that meets your desires for each of the above factors. More likely, you'll have a "Two out of three" situation and have to choose between a couple of phones that meet some but not all of your preferences. If you're uncertain about cell phone providers, knowing which one has a phone available that better meets the other goals may help you choose.

Each of these is a very individualized preference, and you are totally justified in deciding for yourself. For anyone who is interested, my choices were Sprint, biggest screen available, no physical keyboard, and HTC Sense. These fit my desire to be able to use the touch screen with my big clumsy fingers, view internet and video easily, be able to tolerate a large but not gargantuan phone, and that I was comfortable with Sense, but not so biased to be dogmatic against other interfaces. But different choices would be totally justified for someone with different priorities.

Once you've tentatively decided on a phone, I'd look at "professional" reviews by CNET.COM, Engadget, and perhaps Android Central to see details of your phone and especially to look for spoiler items not covered by the above that might make you unhappy with the particular model. To cut your research time to manageable proportions, I'd wait to look at those reviews until you'd screened your choices down to a minimum using the criteria I mentioned above. ADDED LATER: As Emily pointed out below, this is a great time to talk to friends who have the phones in question, also.


----------



## Emily King

It's also helpful if you can find somebody who has a phone you are interested in to see if you like it outside of the store.  I'm in IT, so it's pretty easy to find different models of phones to try out (though the vast majority have iphones).  This is what I did when I was thinking about getting my DroidX (which will never EVER fit comfortably in a pocket).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I agree. I admit that before I got my Samsung Galaxy S, I had iPhone envy, BUT I don't anymore. I even know some people who were iPhone owners and fans since iPhone was first released who have switched to Android.


Rumors of iPhone's imminent arrival at Verizon (or Tmobile, or another carrier, but mostly Verizon) have been around for years, but this iteration has more substance than most, I think. In any event, the Verizon iPhone will be several months away, and it will have Verizon's new data bandwidth limitations.

My experience with iThings has been limited to my iPad, but from what I've seen, Android and iPhone are substantially different, and most people would be much happier with one than the other. Apple has much less freedom and independence for the user, but has some neat integration advantages because of that, plus the huge app market. I think Apple would be great for someone who has limited ambitions for customizing and controling details of their phone, and just wants it to work, but it is a very different experience than Android.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Emily King said:


> It's also helpful if you can find somebody who has a phone you are interested in to see if you like it outside of the store. I'm in IT, so it's pretty easy to find different models of phones to try out (though the vast majority have iphones). This is what I did when I was thinking about getting my DroidX (which will never EVER fit comfortably in a pocket).


Bravo! Their opinion about the phone after using it will be of interest too, of course.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Great info and things to consider.  Thank you!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://wireless.amazon.com/f/vwdroidpennywaf?tag=gmgamzn-20

For those pondering a new phone where Verizon is a possibility, Amazon wireless is offering several Droid phones for a penny, no activation charge. Phones include the Droid Incredible, Droid X, Droid II, and Droid Pro. As I understand it, this is just for new Verizon customers, but I could be wrong.

This will run over the weekend through Monday, so act fast if you want it!


----------



## 911jason

So I bit the bullet this week and rooted my HTC Aria that was running Android 2.1 with HTC Sense. I installed the CyanogenMod 6.1 RC 2, which is a modified version of Android 2.2.1. I am SOOOO glad I did this. I am now happily running Swype and have much more control over pretty much every feature of the operating system. For any of you who might be interested and want to learn more, I'd highly recommend the *XDA Developers* site. It's a message board with more than 1,000,000 members that has quite active forums for almost every Android phone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Congrats Jason! I am running stock. Froyo on my. EVO but will probably root eventually when I get the nerve.


----------



## 911jason

Yeah, you've got a TON of options with the EVO. I had basically 3 choices with my Aria, you've got way, way more.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Google is updating the Market....There will be some enhancements, but the period to get a refund will drop from 24 hours to 15 minutes! I'm not pleased.

http://www.androidcentral.com/google-rolling-out-new-android-market-featues-refund-window-shrinks-15-minutes


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got an update the other day . . . I'm now at 2.2.1. . . .haven't had an opportunity, though, to see what's new and different.


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah I got one too but no idea what it was.


----------



## sherylb

I've got that update also. The major thing I have noticed is with the standard music player, it now has a visualizer. I have not noticed any other new stuff yet.


----------



## Hoosiermama

http://support.vzw.com/information/droid_upgrade.html

Here's the info on the update. Not too exciting for me. Visually, I don't see any difference. I definitely don't like the change to the market that is coming.


----------



## 911jason

No kidding... 24 hr refund period dropping to 15 mins is a joke. Android already has rampant piracy and now that they are penalizing the few people who actually buy apps, you can bet it's going to get worse.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Good thing I'm a cheapskate and rarely buy apps. If it isn't free, I probably won't load it. Of course, I keep my phone pretty lean anyway - very few apps loaded, and no media.


----------



## 911jason

The Hooded Claw said:


> It is not a cell phone, but this inexpensive Android tablet may interest someone. The price is right, and with the Kindle app it might serve someone who wants an iPad but doesn't want a fruity device.
> http://www.androidcentral.com/augen-7-android-21-tablet-sell-kmart-14999
> 
> Specs are superior to earlier efforts at this we have seen.


Hey Claw, did you ever get a chance to play with your buddy's Augen tablet? I just noticed it was named one of Laptop Mag's Worst Tech Products of 2010! Hahahaha... =)

http://blog.laptopmag.com/worst-of-2010?slide=2#axzz185TTNiOM


----------



## The Hooded Claw

911jason said:


> Hey Claw, did you ever get a chance to play with your buddy's Augen tablet? I just noticed it was named one of Laptop Mag's Worst Tech Products of 2010! Hahahaha... =)
> 
> http://blog.laptopmag.com/worst-of-2010?slide=2#axzz185TTNiOM


I never actually played with them. One friend returned his tablet after the charge connector stopped working. The other was more stubborn and tried to deal with Augen CS to get help with some of the problems. auger CS didn't come through and he regrets not returning it now, doesn't use it much, too hard to get things on and off it among other problems.


----------



## libros_lego

For those who have HTC Evo, there's a new update. You finally get swype 

Warning: You will lose root if you flash this.

http://www.androidcentral.com/htc-evo-4g-getting-update-adds-nova-demo-game-swype


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There's a very significant Google Maps update available now. And a moderately significant update to the Kindle app.


----------



## Scheherazade

I just got a pretty fun little game called Spaghetti and Marshmallows.  The durn frogs will have you pulling out your hair, but it's actually a lot of fun.  After the 10 level trial I was more than happy to pay $2 for the whole thing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.androidcentral.com/swype-now-offersmicro-build-says-evo-users-need-uninstall-beta-latest-ota-upgrade

For you Swype beta users who don't care about typing in Swahili, Swype is offering a smaller build that doesn't support so many languages. The point is that it reduces the amount of space it takes up on your phone by 75%! I'm not eligible, as Swype is now integral to my EVO, but the article above claims you can get the micro build by opening the Swype installer.


----------



## Hoosiermama

Anyone else notice how many apps have updated in the last few days? I'm assuming that new system updating is coming!


----------



## Andra

I have been having lots of problems typing with my onscreen keyboard on my Dell Streak.  DH found the Graffitti app for me - it's the handwriting alphabet that the old Palms used.  I am pleased that most of it is coming back to my quickly and my speed and accuracy are way better than with the keyboard!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There's a new Swype Beta that I'm told is open to all! If you've been wanting Swype but didn't have a legitimate copy, this is your chance to get in! My understanding is that this is not open to those using phones where Swype is installed by the manufacturer. I'm not sure how it interfaces with those using existing beta versions of Swype. My impression is that this is a new version and it might be good to get in, but I'm not positive that's the case.

http://beta.swype.com/


----------



## Gayle

My new DroidX arrived today! Now I need to learn how to use it!


----------



## CegAbq

Gayle said:


> My new DroidX arrived today! Now I need to learn how to use it!


Congrats & welcome to the wonderful world of Android.


----------



## sherylb

Gayle said:


> My new DroidX arrived today! Now I need to learn how to use it!


Congrats! I absolutely love mine. 
It's the one thing I would take out of a burning building. (Besides my DH )


----------



## CegAbq

Woo-hoo - finally got a truly legit copy of Swype


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you have the yen to play an arcade game squeezed onto a small phone screen, electronic arts has several games haan sale for 99 cents. I got tetris, the sims 3, and need for speed. this is a limited time promotions so check the price before you purchase. Search for EA mobile in the market.


----------



## Angela

I am pretty sure I am getting a Droid 2 Global for Christmas!! Won't know for sure for another day since the hubby is being very secretive. I will be moving from a BlackBerry Storm and can't wait. Hubby never was interested in smart phones until a couple of months ago and finally upgraded to the Droid X around the first of November and loves it so much that he told me I needed to get one. I will report back as after we open presents!!


----------



## 911jason

Awesome Angela... congrats (hopefully)!

By the way, for any of you on AT&T, Google just announced this week that you can now bill your Market App purchases to your AT&T bill instead of using Google Checkout. T-Mobile had previously been the only provider to allow billing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those of you who prefer to take your Android as a Droid, note that Verizon is about to change their return policy to only allowing 14 days, effective January 16. Apparently also they are changing their phone upgrade policy to stretch out the period before upgrading as well. Details are here:

http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-cut-return-policy-14-days-effective-jan-16th

If you are thinking of buying, or were thinking of returning something you recently bought, you may want to check into this and act as your judgment dictates.


----------



## Scheherazade

Feh, the upgrade period was already too long.  I hope they grandfather folks with upgrades coming in the next couple of months.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> Feh, the upgrade period was already too long. I hope they grandfather folks with upgrades coming in the next couple of months.


I'm just a-hopin' Sprint doesn't follow suit, especially on the upgrade period! Return thing doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm just a-hopin' Sprint doesn't follow suit, especially on the upgrade period! Return thing doesn't bother me that much.


Being a Verizon person, I'm pretty bummed about that upgrade policy; they should have left the iphone alone; I've got 5 lines on a family plan & we are all so staggered in our upgrades, I don't think I'd ever be able to get to the end of all 5 contracts to consider going with another carrier!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Being a Verizon person, I'm pretty bummed about that upgrade policy; they should have left the iphone alone; I've got 5 lines on a family plan & we are all so staggered in our upgrades, I don't think I'd ever be able to get to the end of all 5 contracts to consider going with another carrier!


I'd never thought of the problems of a family plan. And I assume they'll want five termination fees if you try to get out early by just paying termination fee! Do they really stagger things out like that for each person? If so, I guess you could have people drop off one at a time as their terms ended.

On the plus side, Verizon has some excellent Android phones. They are probably where I'd flee to if I had to leave Sprint for some reason.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> And I assume they'll want five termination fees if you try to get out early by just paying termination fee! Do they really stagger things out like that for each person?


Yes they want 5 termination fees; but it wasn't VZ doing the staggering. I started out with 1 line; then 1 child began driving & we got a line for her; then she went off to college, so my DH wanted a line to talk with her & we needed another line for the twins still in high school who were not driving; then they both went off to separate colleges & we had to add the 5th line; and they've all used new every 2 options to upgrade phones as the years went by - so we are very staggered!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> they should have left the iphone alone;


Took a minute for this to sink in on me....I suspect you are right, and they are trying to delay or at least stretch out a rush of people shifting to iPhone all at once. That makes sense!

I saw today where AT&T (or maybe it was Apple, can't remember for sure) was selling old generation iPhones (3Gs I think) for only $49, presumably with a contract. You could always jump to AT&T and get a fruity phone with one of those $15/month data plans!


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> You could always jump to AT&T and get a fruity phone with one of those $15/month data plans!


I would never do an iphone; I am a tweaker & just object to a company trying so globally to prevent me from tinkering!


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah, I'll stick with Verizon.  Sprint is nice but not much phone selection compared to Verizon, and forget about AT&T.  And it'd take a lot to get me on an iPhone even if they came to Verizon.  At least now I know why they were pushing me to re-up my contract for 2 years so bad last month.  Looks like they were trying to shore up people on the bubble so they didn't bail when this news hit.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> Yeah, I'll stick with Verizon. Sprint is nice but not much phone selection compared to Verizon, and forget about AT&T. And it'd take a lot to get me on an iPhone even if they came to Verizon. At least now I know why they were pushing me to re-up my contract for 2 years so bad last month. Looks like they were trying to shore up people on the bubble so they didn't bail when this news hit.


Sprint does have a limited selection of Android phones. Fortunately, one of them is the EVO, which is outstanding for those who want a huge, clunky, and capable phone. It happens that is exactly what I'm looking for, so it suits me fine. I am eligible for an upgrade in June, so I'm hoping Sprint gets a nice dual-core replacement with a monster screen then. And that Sprint doesn't stretch out the subsidized upgrade time! But as suggested, not everyone wants to carry around a huge clunky phone with no physical keyboard, no matter how capable.

Seems to me that for those who are trying to upgrade strategically, when dual-core comes out will be a good time, it should be a decent step up in capability, and even do some good for battery life according to what I read (I'm not technically-oriented to understand the details, but I've seen claims that dual-core should include some improvement in battery life which seems the opposite of what you'd expect). I'm not so much interested in a "faster" phone now as I am in just improving the battery life.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Speaking of huge clunky phones with no physical keyboards, a few weeks ago a firmware update for my EVO installed a permanent version of the SWYPE keyboard.  At the time, I thought this was a good thing, since the beta had always been a bit flakey on my EVO and tended to "break" and have to be reinstalled from time to time.  But now I'm displeased with the permanent version of SWYPE.  It isn't as capable as the beta was, and reminds me of the flawed beta that was put out by SWPYE a few months ago.  It gets words wrong more often than the beta, and I spend a lot of time fighting the keyboard because it stubbornly insists on a using a word that is not the one I want (and often the insisted-upon word is something obscure that I've never typed in my life, when I'm trying to type a common word).  I've gone back to Swiftkey for the time being, though I'll try SWYPE again when they update it again.  I'm afraid firmware updates will be less frequent now that the keyboard software is integrated to the phone and controlled by Sprint rather than SWYPE, though!

The very first version of SWYPE I got worked great, and the last beta version I had before Sprint insisted on installing it permanently worked almost as well.  I wish they'd settle on a good version and leave it alone!

Allegedly the people who created Swiftkey are working on a major improvement of some kind (I suspect they feel a bit threatened by SWYPE), maybe this will be something awesome when it is released.  I sure do like SWYPE when it works well!


----------



## CegAbq

I'm up for an upgrade next October (assuming they can't change my upgrade date since it came into effect before January 16). As several of my friends & I have commented, we cannot even begin to imagine what will be available then, but I'm definitely going to keep an eye on the reviews of the Moto Bionic.


----------



## CegAbq

Ah - and my next major decision: keep or drop insurance. When I got my Droid last February, I got the Asurion insurance instead of Square Trade, because Asurion provided theft coverage.

However, I'm not sure whether to keep going with it or not. I guess I should double check with Verizon as to when they would actually let me upgrade (my account says October right now) to determine the economics of continuing with the insurance or not.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Ah - and my next major decision: keep or drop insurance. When I got my Droid last February, I got the Asurion insurance instead of Square Trade, because Asurion provided theft coverage.
> 
> However, I'm not sure whether to keep going with it or not. I guess I should double check with Verizon as to when they would actually let me upgrade (my account says October right now) to determine the economics of continuing with the insurance or not.


I've carried a cell phone for twelve years, and only had one phone fatally break (I dropped Palm Treo in a subway station while traveling in Washington DC, my own fault). I was able to get a refurbished replacement from Sprint for a modest price (I think $59) that served me well till I upgraded at the end of my two years. I've heard of people getting used phones from ebay or Craigslist for reasonable prices also. So I've never felt the need for my carrier's insurance. This goes double since Sprint reduced the time between subsidized upgrades (may that shortened time continue forever and not increase like Verizon is doing!). I still have my old Palm Pre in reserve, and if an elephant stepped on my EVO this afternoon, I'd just live with the Pre for a few months till I was eligible for a new phone and new contract.

I also resist buying those extended guarantees for consumer electronics that Best Buy loves to sell, they are major profit centers for the retailers. Electronic technology is advancing so quickly that I don't think they are good for consumers. So I've never had cell phone insurance.

On the other hand, if I liked to take my leading-edge cell phone water skiing, I might feel differently. And if you are on a two year replacement cycle and break a high-dollar phone the day after you buy it, you will be in an expensive pickle if you don't have insurance. But since I'm fairly gentle with my phones, for me I think it works out better to take the risk.


----------



## CegAbq

I'm usually gentle with my phones as well - BUT, with the phone I had just before I got my Droid: about 3 weeks after I got it, I was looking at it in the car & it slid out of my hands and dropped to the floor. I slid the car seat back to pick it up. The car seat 'stuck' and wouldn't go back very far. I got out of the car to retrieve my phone - it had fallen so that somehow it was the object that kept the seat from sliding back. Phone worked fine - but there was a crack in a lower corner of the screen! So, at least in the first few months, I get insurance of some sort. I don't get insurance for manufacturer defects - I get it for those accidents that can happen even when I know I am a careful owner. But as time goes by, that reason disseminates.
Your points about ebay & refurbs, though are good ones, so I'll probably go ahead and drop the insurance now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

That's taking a risk, but I think it is a smart risk to take.  Also, since you are part of a group of five users, and I suspect you are paying for the kid's phones, you might take advantage of your situation and use one of the kid's upgrades to replace your broken phone before your time!


----------



## Scheherazade

I always do insurance on my cell phones, but I may drop the Best Buy insurance in favor of the phone company's.  Best Buy does a new phone on the spot if you need one which is nice instead of the mailing back and forth thing and getting a refurb, but they have some odd water rules and that's been the only reason I've had to replace one in the past.  But I figure something I carry a lot like my phone or Kindle, I will usually get the insurance (though I didn't with my DX).  Stuff that sits around the house and never moves, no extra warranty... which burnt me with my last TV so my new one does have it which means it'll never break and if that's the case, well I'm okay with that.


----------



## 911jason

Hey Claw, if you can stomach the occasional crude language, this is a pretty informative thread over on Reddit regarding Swype: http://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ep0xn/iama_swypeinc_community_relations_specialist_ama/

A Swype employee basically posted a "Here I am, what do you want to know?" type thread.


----------



## 911jason

I have fallen so hard for Android since picking up my HTC Aria back in the fall that I am now leaning pretty heavily towards selling my Kindle so I can buy a Nook Color and root it. Then I can install the Kindle app to access all of my books, but also have a pretty nice Android Tablet too.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Jason, I'll check out the SWYPE thread!

The Nook color looks great, and I came very close to getting one.  But I suspect not having buttons would be a pain on a rooted one sometimes.


----------



## CegAbq

Just found this rambling (but interesting, I think) rant on iphone & Apple things at the website located below:
"I do own an iPhone. And you're right, to complain about such well known proclivities as iPhone's fascist infringement on my rights would make me a bit stupid -- but perhaps the court will regard my personal history as a mitigating circumstance. I am a Mac user and have been for many years. So when the iPhone first came out -- one of or possibly the first smart phone - and included an iPod no less -- I thought there would be an extreme compatibility between my computer and phone, which would make data transfers easy. Electro-mechanically there is compatibility, of course, but then there's the little software problem of iTunes and iPhone erasing anything they don't recognize as having originated in your iTunes folder, or purchased on your iPhone. They police you, in typical leftist fashion. Quite frequently, if you've changed hard drives or the like, your iPhone will say that the user is registered to a different iTunes account -- and so in order to update software on iPhone, or to transfer music files, etc. one is warned that everything on the iPhone will be replaced by the contents of the current iTunes libraries. Wait! I don't want that! I'm not a different user! Sorry, there's nothing they can do. I've been to the Genius Bar and they're helpless before the throne of Jobs. Somehow it doesn't seem right. I mean I'm not renting the iPhone -- I own it. I'm not renting anything of Apple's and so I would think that for them to delete data is overstepping the line. (Like I said, they're policing their customers. It's not that there is a technical problem created by the presence of your iTunes playlists or your apps. No, they're going to erase your data purely because they want you to follow their rules -- so they can get your money. That's all. One can spend many hours fixing the damage they do -- or trying to avoid it in the first place. So, unless they lighten up on their customers, then I'll attempt an escape from Apple's closed universe. When Apple failed the first time -- that narrowness was one of the major causes. Now Jobs has reinvented the brand and it's wildly successful. But he's pushing his luck. He's trying too hard to keep us all in his commercial grasp -- down on the plantation, so to speak. And some of us are getting a little restive. Capiche? "
Source: 'Big, Beautiful and Badass: The 9 Coolest Android Smartphones at CES' http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/01/ces-android-gallery


----------



## libros_lego

I got a nook color and rooted it, but I decided to return it. I didn't like how the corners of the screen are not so responsive. Not having the four buttons wasn't so bad though since there's a workaround for that. Either way though it's a cheap android tablet and rooting it was easy.


----------



## 911jason

libros_lego said:



> I got a nook color and rooted it, but I decided to return it. I didn't like how the corners of the screen are not so responsive. Not having the four buttons wasn't so bad though since there's a workaround for that. Either way though it's a cheap android tablet and rooting it was easy.


Hmm... that could be a sticking point for me. I'm very OC and if it was bad, that would annoy me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Just found this rambling (but interesting, I think) rant on iphone & Apple things at the website located below:
> "I do own an iPhone. And you're right, to complain about such well known proclivities as iPhone's fascist infringement on my rights would make me a bit stupid -- but perhaps the court will regard my personal history as a mitigating circumstance. I am a Mac user and have been for many years. So when the iPhone first came out -- one of or possibly the first smart phone - and included an iPod no less -- I thought there would be an extreme compatibility between my computer and phone, which would make data transfers easy. Electro-mechanically there is compatibility, of course, but then there's the little software problem of iTunes and iPhone erasing anything they don't recognize as having originated in your iTunes folder, or purchased on your iPhone. They police you, in typical leftist fashion. Quite frequently, if you've changed hard drives or the like, your iPhone will say that the user is registered to a different iTunes account -- and so in order to update software on iPhone, or to transfer music files, etc. one is warned that everything on the iPhone will be replaced by the contents of the current iTunes libraries. Wait! I don't want that! I'm not a different user! Sorry, there's nothing they can do. I've been to the Genius Bar and they're helpless before the throne of Jobs. Somehow it doesn't seem right. I mean I'm not renting the iPhone -- I own it. I'm not renting anything of Apple's and so I would think that for them to delete data is overstepping the line. (Like I said, they're policing their customers. It's not that there is a technical problem created by the presence of your iTunes playlists or your apps. No, they're going to erase your data purely because they want you to follow their rules -- so they can get your money. That's all. One can spend many hours fixing the damage they do -- or trying to avoid it in the first place. So, unless they lighten up on their customers, then I'll attempt an escape from Apple's closed universe. When Apple failed the first time -- that narrowness was one of the major causes. Now Jobs has reinvented the brand and it's wildly successful. But he's pushing his luck. He's trying too hard to keep us all in his commercial grasp -- down on the plantation, so to speak. And some of us are getting a little restive. Capiche? "
> Source: 'Big, Beautiful and Badass: The 9 Coolest Android Smartphones at CES' http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/01/ces-android-gallery


I agree that iTunes is a pain in the @ss....I love my iPad, and just bought an iPod Shuffle to listen to Audible books while exercising, and I have to admit that I dread moving content onto one of my Apple devices. I just this minute got through moving an Audible book over to the Shuffle, and it was a pain switching between the programs and dealing with their peculiarities and weird interfaces. It makes me long for the simplicity of managing files in DOS 3.0, and that's really sad! Dropping and dragging files onto a device in iTunes ought to be simple, yet I still have to rediscover it every time I want to manage my content!

On the other hand, Apple produces some really good stuff! I love my iPad, and had an iPod Nano whose video capabilities amazed me! And I really like my iPad, and millions of other people do also. Jobs has some hangups on how things should be, and some of them work to our benefit, such as his insistence on long battery life. I'm not so keen on his fixation on sleek, shiney, slick surfaces on his devices without any roughened areas for good gripping, though!

I loathe iTunes, but I keep buying his stuff that requires it, and millions of other people do also. He can't force us to buy his stuff, much as I'm sure he'd like to! As long as we keep giving him our money, he has no incentive to change.

Irrelevant sidebar on the iPod Nano video--The tiny screen seems absurd for viewing, but it absolutely amazes me that that tiny thing can store video files and display them! I actually watched some Looney Tunes cartoons on it--Simple picture without an absolute need to load up on a bunch of detail, and short enough that I could deal with the small screen for awhile. Evidently I was the only one who did this, as they removed the video capability from the iPod Nano's latest generation. But as long as mine keeps working, I'll take it along for listening on airplane trips (saving the battery on my Android phone).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Catching up here a bit. . .but I guess I don't see where the Verizon policy changes are a big deal.  We have 3 phones and the upgradability is also staggered.  Plus you can trade off. . . Right now "I" technically have an upgrade available but have no need to use it.  If my husband's phone ever dies he'll use it.  I used "his" when I got my current phone.  My son and I are happy with our 1st Gen DROID's and no desire to switch.  Also no desire to switch carriers, and no desire for an iPhone.   And once again, they saved the day in our recent travels -- didn't have to pay for WiFi at the one hotel where they charged for it 'cause we just tethered our DROIDs  . . . . .


----------



## Angela

I did get a Droid 2 for Christmas and I love it!! Did have a problem with the first one overheating, locking up and not holding a charge for more than an hour. Verizon sent me a new one to replace it. Still have a few issues with battery not holding a charge but found a Droid forum that addressed battery usage and after following some suggestions there, my battery is now lasting 14-16 hours without having to charge again so I am happy. I still have a lot to learn and am interested in learning how to get rid of some of the items that came preinstalled on the phone, but just taking it a day at a time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Battery life is definitely an issue for these phones, especially the ones with big screens.  I work in a building that really cuts down on the signal I get in my interior office, and this hurts battery life, especially since I use the phone to surf the Internet when I get a break and at lunch! Increasing the time for apps to refresh helps, but all that cool stuff is why I bought the phone!

I'm using a free app called Juice Defender that helps some by limiting the phone's 3G radio to checking only every few minutes. This cuts the battery usage from phone constantly checking in. Juice Defender let's the phone communicate at will while I actually have thenphone on, so I can use it with no problems.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm using a free app called Juice Defender that helps some by limiting the phone's 3G radio to checking only every few minutes. This cuts the battery usage from phone constantly checking in. Juice Defender let's the phone communicate at will while I actually have thenphone on, so I can use it with no problems.


That sounds like a good one for me to try. I'll be starting work again soon and there is basically no access in the Pentagon but the phone dies quickly trying to constantly get a signal. . .short of turning it off I was resigned to charging it nightly. Thanks!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I got a desktop charger from Seidio but if aren't a dek jockey, then Juice Defender is probably a better solution. And either way, its cheaper.


----------



## LaFlamme

Good choice, Ann. And since you have the Droid, you may understand the freaky looking code that is my profile pic. It was through the Droid that I learned about QR codes.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is a free version of Juice Defender (I'm using the "normal" version, not the beta which the users clearly identify as being more aggressive but less tested and stable), as well as a paid version called UltimateDefender or something like that.  The free version does what I need it to do, and I see few advantages to the paid version.  Though I've thought about buying it anyway just to support the developer since I'm using the app everyday.

The developer is putting out frequent revisions to Juice Defender.  It gives you an estimate of how much battery life it is saving you, and the old version gave fantabulous figures such as that it extended battery life by 1.5 times or more, which I never believed!  The newer revision is saying about a 20 percent increase, which is about my intuitive estimate of the actual improvement.  Quite good for something that is free and doesn't have any performance penalty that I can notice.  I had a definite proof that it was doing something, as I noticed for two days that my battery life had declined significantly, then I realized I'd accidentally turned Juice Defender off somehow!  When I turned it back on, my battery life went back up.

Unfortunately, it is of little help unless you are in a situation like me (and Ann, sounds like) of spending large amounts of time in an area of weak 3G signal.


----------



## sherylb

I just looked up JuiceDefender in the market because it sounds like something I could use, but upon reading all the permissions it wants, I had second thoughts about downloading it. Why does it need access to everything?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sherylb said:


> I just looked up JuiceDefender in the market because it sounds like something I could use, but upon reading all the permissions it wants, I had second thoughts about downloading it. Why does it need access to everything?


I went and looked 'em up....Here they are:

1) Your location
2) network communication/internet access
3) modify phone state, read phone state and identify
4) change network connectivity, change wifi state, change wimax state, modify global system settings, prevent phone from sleeping, write sync settings

In reverse order, the stuff in #4 seems pretty integral to what this is doing--controlling access by the radios to the outside world. I'll admit I'm not sure what "write sync settings" is, but I assume it is connected to allowing apps to sync their data.

#3 is fairly common, probably has to do with keeping the device from turning a radio on or off in the middle of a phone call (accessing the internet on a CDMA phone such as Sprint or Verizon will terminate a phone call, so you don't want JuiceDefender deciding it is time to allow all your apps to sync while you are begging your sweetie to forgive you for that red hair that mysteriously appeared on your collar). I believe, but am not positive, that the phone radio may be one of those that can optionally be controlled by the app.

#2 seems pretty integral to what it is doing since it tells your apps when to sync

#1 is the weakest to me....I know that the paid version can modify settings (turn wifi on or off, for instance) based on where you are. Not sure why the free version needs it. I don't know the answer to this. Assuming that INTERPOL isn't using this to track me, the most evil thing I can imagine it doing is possibly influencing what ads you see based on your location (I'm not saying that the app is actually doing that, it's just the worst thing I can imagine coming from location access). I'm not panicked over this access, but I understand your concern. I think a more likely explanation is that they use the same code for the free and paid versions, so the access is there even though the free version doesn't allow the user to make use of that feature.

Clearly if you aren't comfortable with these, you shouldn't use the app. It would be a totally reasonable choice. And kudos to you for looking at the permissions and thinking about them! For me, since I've used this for several months without anything terrible happening, and since the app has over 250,000 downloads with no scandal arising, I'm going to leave it installed.


----------



## sherylb

Thanks!
The location one was the main concern and after I hit the post button, I had an "oh, of course it needs to be able to do that" moment with the rest. 
So it sounds like the free version is ad supported and that would make sense on the location to have it target ads to the location. I guess I missed that when I was looking at the info. Do you see ads? That is one thing that will make me not keep an app, it kind of creeps me out to have ads targeted to my location. I know the internet does it, but I'm used to that. I'm not used to having the same thing on my phone!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sherylb said:


> Thanks!
> The location one was the main concern and after I hit the post button, I had an "oh, of course it needs to be able to do that" moment with the rest.
> So it sounds like the free version is ad supported and that would make sense on the location to have it target ads to the location. I guess I missed that when I was looking at the info. Do you see ads? That is one thing that will make me not keep an app, it kind of creeps me out to have ads targeted to my location. I know the internet does it, but I'm used to that. I'm not used to having the same thing on my phone!


I don't see any ads in the app, and certainly no ads anywhere else that appear to be associated with JuiceDefender. The hypothetical ad targeting that I refered to would be with ads in other ad supported applications, or possibly while browsing the internet. And to repeat, I do NOT think that is happening, it was just the most wicked use of user location I could possibly think of. I think it is more likely that the same code is used for free and paid versions, so the permission is there even though we can't access it! I remember that the developer of this app had a moderately good website, and I'm sure he had a way to contact him. If this really bothers you, you might email him and ask about this!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704803604576077882199261422.html

The Wall Street Journal is confirming the report about Verizon ending the "new every two" policy and ending "permissive policy" on early upgrade. A small silver lining is that (as I understand the story) current customers covered by "new every two" will get it one last time. The story says early upgrades will go from as often as every thirteen months to a minimum of twenty months. The article predicts that other networks may similarly get stingier about upgrades. I'm hoping nobody at Sprint is reading the article!


----------



## 911jason

Got my NookColor this morning... already rooted and installed the Kindle app among many others. This thing is way cool. I really hope the Kindle app for Android gets the 2.5 update soon though, because I'm already using the new features on my iPod Touch. It's great to be able to sideload books into the Kindle app, I don't have to use Stanza anymore. I also like having the dictionary available on my iPod. Those two features on my NookColor will make the experience complete.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

911jason said:


> Got my NookColor this morning... already rooted and installed the Kindle app among many others. This thing is way cool. I really hope the Kindle app for Android gets the 2.5 update soon though, because I'm already using the new features on my iPod Touch. It's great to be able to sideload books into the Kindle app, I don't have to use Stanza anymore. I also like having the dictionary available on my iPod. Those two features on my NookColor will make the experience complete.


You work fast! The NookColor sounds very cool, I'll bet you'll love it. Since you're used to reading on the touch, you know the backlit screen won't bother you on reading.

I hope you ended up _NOT_ selling your Kindle, though!


----------



## Brenda Carroll

These are not the Droids you are looking for... OK, I'm leaving!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Brendan Carroll said:


> These are not the Droids you are looking for... OK, I'm leaving!


It's true, Droid phones are only on Verizon, while some of us are looking for Android phones on Sprint!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

In the category of "interesting even if it isn't really useful," these two articles in Computer World analyzed which phone makers and which carriers did the best job of upgrading their Android phones to later versions of Android in 2009 and 2010. Nicely displayed with graphical charts and all!

http://blogs.computerworld.com/17649/android_upgrades

http://blogs.computerworld.com/17650/android_upgrades_carriers

The short answer is HTC is by far the best manufacturer at upgrading. Motorola is far behind, but at least isn't totally hopeless (they upgraded far fewer of their phones, but were actually insignificantly faster at it than HTC). Forget about Samsung, Dell, and the rest.

Carriers also play a big role in updating, and his second article concluded that Verizon definitely was the best carrier for upgrading. Sprint was beaten in that competition, but at least isn't humiliated. Tmobile is waaaay behind, and AT&T apparently responded by "Upgrade? You mean we can upgrade these things??!" 

On the side, he makes the unsurprising observation that your phone is more likely to receive an upgrade if it is a high-visibility "flagship phone" for the carrier. So now those of us who agonized over updating to Froyo last Summer know that our next phone must be a top-of-the-line HTC phone from Verizon! (personally I'm sticking with Sprint, but I do hope to get another HTC phone).


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hmmm...

I just ordered a T-mobile G2 with Google by HTC... a 2.2 Froyo-based phone with a 3.7-inch screen. YAY!

I am anxiously awaiting my cool new phone... it'll be here in about a week to 10 days. (T-Mobile said Jan. 26)

So, I'm very excited, but also kind of new to the Droid world, so I have... questions.

1) I notice a lot of folks talking about "rooting." I'm clueless. What is that? Some customer on T-Mobile's review page said when they rooted the phone, the processor speed shot up to 1.9 GHz It's an 800MHz processor out of the box, but with great benchmarks over and above many 1GHz Droid phones, but... this confuses me a bit. Does "rooting" void T-Mobile's warranty? I have insurance on it... Explain rooting? 

2) I want to get by using as little bandwidth as possible since I can only afford a 200MB monthly internet plan at $15/mo. I don't plan to stream any media (movies, music) which the T-Mobile rep told me would allow me to get by under 200MB/mo. However, I found out since I ordered that some Android games and apps stream info... this worries me. Are there a good selection of games and apps that do not suck up bandwidth? I don't want to use data any more than I have to, and I don't want to go over-budget.  I know I can do a fair amount of Web/email at 200MB/mo, but it'd be nice to do SOME apps and games that don't suck data out of my plan.

3) Does the G2 allow WiFi data? Because I know phones that can do that, can do a lot of data stuff via WiFi without sucking away at the data plan.

4) Please, no "just pop the extra $15/mo for unlimited data and stop worrying, dude" advice... it's not in the budget right now.

5) I love the 8GB included microSD card... I can load it up with music and movies and watch 'em without streaming! Though I really doubt I'll use it that much as a media player... Don't want to drain the battery and then not have juice for the phone.  And it'll take as much as a 32GB card!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I just ordered a T-mobile G2 with Google by HTC... a 2.2 Froyo-based phone with a 3.7-inch screen. YAY!
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting my cool new phone... it'll be here in about a week to 10 days. (T-Mobile said Jan. 26)
> 
> So, I'm very excited, but also kind of new to the Droid world, so I have... questions.
> 
> 1) I notice a lot of folks talking about "rooting." I'm clueless. What is that? Some customer on T-Mobile's review page said when they rooted the phone, the processor speed shot up to 1.9 GHz It's an 800MHz processor out of the box, but with great benchmarks over and above many 1GHz Droid phones, but... this confuses me a bit. Does "rooting" void T-Mobile's warranty? I have insurance on it... Explain rooting?
> 
> 2) I want to get by using as little bandwidth as possible since I can only afford a 200MB monthly internet plan at $15/mo. I don't plan to stream any media (movies, music) which the T-Mobile rep told me would allow me to get by under 200MB/mo. However, I found out since I ordered that some Android games and apps stream info... this worries me. Are there a good selection of games and apps that do not suck up bandwidth? I don't want to use data any more than I have to, and I don't want to go over-budget.  I know I can do a fair amount of Web/email at 200MB/mo, but it'd be nice to do SOME apps and games that don't suck data out of my plan.
> 
> 3) Does the G2 allow WiFi data? Because I know phones that can do that, can do a lot of data stuff via WiFi without sucking away at the data plan.
> 
> 4) Please, no "just pop the extra $15/mo for unlimited data and stop worrying, dude" advice... it's not in the budget right now.
> 
> 5) I love the 8GB included microSD card... I can load it up with music and movies and watch 'em without streaming! Though I really doubt I'll use it that much as a media player... Don't want to drain the battery and then not have juice for the phone.  And it'll take as much as a 32GB card!


1) I haven't rooted, but as I understand it, rooting is changing the provider installed software on your phone to give you access to things that you normally don't have access to. It lets you use some programs you can't otherwise use, and lets you remove software Tmobile may have installed on your phone that you don't want. It can also brick your phone (that's why the manufacturer doesn't normally give us access to those functions). Rooting is likely to void your warranty/insurance if your provider learns about it. From my limited understanding, rooting is reasonably safe if you are very good at scrupulously following every step of instructions written by the very smart people who figure these things out, but I am too chicken, and most of the benefits aren't things I crave. There are websites full of information on rooting out there, I wouldn't be in a rush to do it if you have to ask that question!

2) I agree that if you don't do excessive web surfing, modest navigation, and do no media streaming to speak of, you are unlikely to go over 200 MB in a month. My instinct is that from just stuff like emailing and updating your calendar and contacts, you shouldn't have a problem. Sprint has a way to check your data use for the current month, and I assume Tmobile does. When AT&T cut back the allowances in their data plan, I believe they claimed that 80% or so of smart phone users used 200 MB of data or less each month. My advice is to monitor your data use every few days for the first couple of months till you get comfortable. Using wifi instead of the Tmobile network will help, as you noted in the next question. As an unexpected bonus, not doing a lot of web browsing will probably really help your battery life. My phone will go all day with the battery barely ticking down as long as I'm in an area with good signal and I don't do a lot of surfing or video watching.

3) On my phone, you get to it by hitting the menu button, choosing "control settings", and choosing "wireless and networks". You should be able to check a box or something to turn on or off wifi and choose a wifi network to log into. For a secure network, you'll have to enter a password given by the network owner. On free wifi such as they have at many libraries and McDonald's, you may have to go to your web browser and click a box that says "I accept the terms of use of this wifi" or something like that. I have a set of widgets that look like little switches that turn on/off my wifi, 3g radio, GPS, etc. I'd suggest you find some in the market (or possibly included with your phone) at least to turn wifi on and off.

4) Okay!

5) I use my phone for media quite a bit, and though it ain't a big screen tv, I'm content with watching short stuff on it (never tried a whole movie). As for watching video, many otherwise happy, intelligent, and well-adjusted people would sooner die than watch movies on a phone screen! If you aren't one of them, enjoy your private portable theater. Phones work fine as an MP3 player, but I tend to use a dedicated player for that.

f) If you have the patience to skim back through this thread (not every word, just look for interesting stuff), I suspect there is a lot of info that will be helpful to you.


----------



## Scheherazade

Think of rooting like buying a home versus renting an apartment.  In the latter you're allowed to live there and make minor changes as long as it's in your lease or you have permission and if anything goes wrong you can just call your landlord.  When you root you can rip up the floors and start tearing down walls if you really want to... but if anything goes wrong and the roof collapses it's all on you.  They call it rooting because you're basically bypassing all of the end user software that is designed to relegate how you use the device and getting access to the root directory of the operating system.  This lets you do pretty much anything you want with the device that it is capable of regardless of any safeguards or artificial limitations set by the company that makes it.


----------



## 911jason

Here's a wiki for your phone with lots of good info:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=HTC_Vision

Here's a good forum for your phone that will have all the information you could ever want (& WAY MORE) about rooting and modifying:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=750

Here's a free app you can run on your phone that will allow you to monitor your data usage and can even turn off your data if you are approaching a limit that you set:
http://www.appbrain.com/app/3g-watchdog/net.rgruet.android.g3watchdog

Your phone definitely has wifi. I think that covers the bases...


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> Think of rooting like buying a home versus renting an apartment. In the latter you're allowed to live there and make minor changes as long as it's in your lease or you have permission and if anything goes wrong you can just call your landlord. When you root you can rip up the floors and start tearing down walls if you really want to... but if anything goes wrong and the roof collapses it's all on you. They call it rooting because you're basically bypassing all of the end user software that is designed to relegate how you use the device and getting access to the root directory of the operating system. This lets you do pretty much anything you want with the device that it is capable of regardless of any safeguards or artificial limitations set by the company that makes it.


I think this is a great description!


----------



## CraigInOregon

911jason said:


> Your phone definitely has wifi. I think that covers the bases...


I hope it has WiFi data... I head a rumor T-Mobile had disabled it...


----------



## CraigInOregon

After thinking hard about it, I doubt I will want to root it.

The T-Mobile G2 is one of the most vanilla, uncustomized Android phones on the market... meaning virtually no bloatware, it's almost exclusively up to you what to add or not add.

My only disappointment about that is this:

I really really love the look of that big flip-clock many Android phones feature... but I doubt it's included. (I could be wrong, though.) Any way to get that on the Android Market?

Also, something I asked that hasn't been answered yet:

Do all the games on the Android Market drain data (stream/play live)? Or are there game apps that you can play without sucking data out of your monthly plan? I'm not a huge user of mobile phone games, but I do like to have the occasional round of Texas Hold 'Em on my phone.

I'd also love to get IM notices from my favorite NBA/NFL/NCAA teams when they are playing... I used to have that when I was on Virgin Mobile, well before smartphones became so huge. Anything like that out there, without huge monthly charges?

And what about other apps? Does GPS/driving directions drain a lot of data, or is it minimal?

I'm just hoping to avoid unpleasant surprises in my bill... 

FINAL NOTE (For tonight, anyway):  So, the T-Mobile G2 comes with Android 2.2 (Froyo) installed. But is it an upgradable phone? Because my understanding is that the Android OS is currently at 2.3.1 (Gingerbread)...

I'd hate to think I'm already falling behind before it's even arrived, LOL...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I really really love the look of that big flip-clock many Android phones feature... but I doubt it's included. (I could be wrong, though.) Any way to get that on the Android Market?
> 
> That big flip-clock with the weather animations is an HTC-brand thing. A substitute some non-HTC phone people use is an app called Beautiful Widgets. It lets you customize the look of your clock extensively, and has weather images and animations. I tried it out briefly and returned it (back in the days of the 24-hour return policy) as I wasn't that impressed by the features beyond my HTC clock. But many people like it. See this link:  http://www.appbrain.com/app/beautiful-widgets/com.levelup.beautifulwidgets
> 
> Also, something I asked that hasn't been answered yet:
> 
> Do all the games on the Android Market drain data (stream/play live)? Or are there game apps that you can play without sucking data out of your monthly plan? I'm not a huge user of mobile phone games, but I do like to have the occasional round of Texas Hold 'Em on my phone.
> 
> Depends entirely on the game, if you're playing Texas Hold 'em with other people, or any of the facebook-oriented games, obviously your phone is talking to the internet. The acid test would be putting your phone into airplane mode and trying to play the game. I suspect that just blasting aliens may work your graphics processor hard, but probably won't use data.
> 
> I'd also love to get IM notices from my favorite NBA/NFL/NCAA teams when they are playing... I used to have that when I was on Virgin Mobile, well before smartphones became so huge. Anything like that out there, without huge monthly charges?
> 
> Haven't a clue! I'd check your teams website or facebook page.
> 
> And what about other apps? Does GPS/driving directions drain a lot of data, or is it minimal?
> 
> My expectation is that navigation doesn't use a ton of data, especially if you just use simple maps and don't turn on satellite imagery and such, but I haven't actually tested that expectation. I know that the latest revision to Google Maps caches data about the area you spend time in and the route you have calculated and stores it in your phone. I suspect you can use this to work the system by plotting your route ahead of time hooked to wifi at home whenever possible. Experimenting with the system and checking your data use as mentioned earlier is your friend here.
> 
> I'm just hoping to avoid unpleasant surprises in my bill...
> 
> Aren't we all!


----------



## Scheherazade

I am sure there are plenty of games and apps that don't use any data when you play and use them, but there are probably just as many that do. When you download an app from the market it will give you a list of things that app wants access to. For instance this one I am looking at says:



> Allow this application to access:
> 
> Network communication
> Full Internet access
> 
> Phone calls
> Read phone state and identity
> 
> Storage
> Modify/delete SD card contents


So you should easily be able to identify which apps will be making use of your data as you use them. The problem is knowing just how much. Like maybe a game will only access the internet to find player rankings when you ask it to. You can always disable your data access over the mobile network in your settings if you are worried.

There are apps you can get which will track your data usage and tell you where it is being used, how much and by what. I think this might be your best bet for really getting a feel for what different things are going to cost you. I am seeing that GPS with maps only, no directions or street view or anything else, will vary but be around 2MB per mile. The variance is in that the map needs to redraw as you drive. But then I see someone else saying 1MB per 8 miles for GPS directions, so no idea.

If you really want GPS and find it costs too much data on your phone you might just get a Garmin, though those cost to update maps and there's a monthly fee get traffic information while Google Maps updates itself and does free traffic. The GPS itself uses no data of course, but the app itself is likely going to be using data to access maps and other information.

I don't see why you couldn't get a large flip clock app, though to get it on your home screen you may need to get another app that allows you to modify that home screen. Some of these require rooting, but I am sure there is something out there that you can use. Just don't quote me on it. As for getting notices about games, I don't have an app like that but I am willing to bet you will be overwhelmed by the choices you have and there are not many apps that charge monthly.

You can kind of check out a few market apps online at the following sites so you can get a feel for what's available. You can also find tons of reviews for Android Apps online just by Googling something like "android baseball score app" or the like.

http://www.android.com/market/
http://www.androidzoom.com/
http://www.androlib.com/
http://www.appbrain.com/
http://bubiloop.com/android
http://www.android-applications.eu/


----------



## CraigInOregon

FINAL NOTE (For tonight, anyway):  So, the T-Mobile G2 comes with Android 2.2 (Froyo) installed. But is it an upgradable phone? Because my understanding is that the Android OS is currently at 2.3.1 (Gingerbread)...

I'd hate to think I'm already falling behind before it's even arrived, LOL...


----------



## Emily King

I don't think there's a single Android phone on Gingerbread right now.... there's a lot who haven't even gotten up to Froyo yet. If you just bought it, it _should _ be one that gets the upgrade to Gingerbread (when it eventually comes out to us).


----------



## CraigInOregon

Emily King said:


> I don't think there's a single Android phone on Gingerbread right now.... there's a lot who haven't even gotten up to Froyo yet. If you just bought it, it _should _ be one that gets the upgrade to Gingerbread (when it eventually comes out to us).


I think there is one, the Nexus Two or something like that.... But the G2 was free and will be free on T-Mobile through 01-20-11... That was too awesome to pass up.

(And of course, free means $50 before the mail-in rebate and another $29 and change in taxes, upgrade fees, shipping, etc.... Paid about $79 and change, the most expensive "free" anything I've ever bought, LOL, but at least I get $50 back...)


----------



## 911jason

I *seriously* doubt that T-Mobile has disabled the wi-fi on the G2. That's a pretty major feature of almost all smartphones.

As for Gingerbread (Android 2.3) the Nexus S was released with Gingerbread last month, I think... I installed Gingerbread on my HTC Aria last night and it's running great! You'd have to be rooted if you wanted to install it yourself without waiting for T-Mobile to provide your update.

A lot of the data usage associated with apps is actually to contact the ad servers. For instance, Angry Birds runs fine with data turned off, but Angry Birds Seasons won't run unless it can "call home".


----------



## Vet

Hi All,

Just got a Droid X! This morning, I noticed a little phone in the header on the home screen, with a wavy vertical line. What does it mean?


----------



## Emily King

Vet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got a Droid X! This morning, I noticed a little phone in the header on the home screen, with a wavy vertical line. What does it mean?


Vibrate mode.


----------



## Vet

Thanks Emily. Funny, I don't remember doing that. So much to learn!


----------



## sherylb

Vet said:


> Thanks Emily. Funny, I don't remember doing that. So much to learn!


If you hold the top silver button too long, instead of going to sleep a menu comes up and one of the options is "silent mode". It's easy to hit this when putting the phone to sleep and then it will go into vibrate. Done it many times!


----------



## Vet

sherylb said:


> If you hold the top silver button too long, instead of going to sleep a menu comes up and one of the options is "silent mode". It's easy to hit this when putting the phone to sleep and then it will go into vibrate. Done it many times!


I'll bet this is what I did! Thanks Sheryl!


----------



## Vet

There's lots of great info in this thread!


----------



## 911jason

It can also happen if you hold the vol down button until it gets to zero. You can press Vol up to bring it back.


----------



## sherylb

And I forgot on the Droid X, when you are at the slider thingy to unlock your phone, if you slide from right to left it turns the sound off. That came with the update.


----------



## CraigInOregon

911jason said:


> I *seriously* doubt that T-Mobile has disabled the wi-fi on the G2. That's a pretty major feature of almost all smartphones.
> 
> As for Gingerbread (Android 2.3) the Nexus S was released with Gingerbread last month, I think... I installed Gingerbread on my HTC Aria last night and it's running great! You'd have to be rooted if you wanted to install it yourself without waiting for T-Mobile to provide your update.
> 
> A lot of the data usage associated with apps is actually to contact the ad servers. For instance, Angry Birds runs fine with data turned off, but Angry Birds Seasons won't run unless it can "call home".


Yeah, I won't be rooting my G2. I can wait for Gingerbread, I just wondered if T-Mobile had made any official announcement about a Gingerbread OTA rollout for G2.


----------



## CraigInOregon

According to UPS.com, my phone is out for delivery and will arrive today!

Guess my progress on EMBER tonight won't be in the 4K range, LOL...


----------



## CraigInOregon

My T-Mobile G2 did indeed arrive today!

I'm awash in a vast sea of smartphone goodness.

First app I installed was AVG Antivirus, as a minimum step.

Then ESPN ScoreCenter.

I want to get an App Killer, but apparently there are many and I'm not sure which one is best. (I prefer free, lol.)

Transferring my contacts from the SIM card was easier than it was on previous phones, though I have some multiple contacts I need to "unify." 

I have a feeling it'll be a couple months before I start to get a really good grasp on all that this thing can do (and how to do it...)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Congrats and enjoy!  You may want to establish a gmail account and sync your contacts to it if you haven't done that.  Enjoy, ac/dc don't burn up the local network downloading apps!


----------



## Tip10

Word to the wise -- go find a good back-up app and get it on and started with routine back-ups.  

For you will trash it at some time along the way.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Tip10 said:


> Word to the wise -- go find a good back-up app and get it on and started with routine back-ups.
> 
> For you will trash it at some time along the way.


And advice on which backup app to use? Free is preferred.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> Congrats and enjoy! You may want to establish a gmail account and sync your contacts to it if you haven't done that. Enjoy, ac/dc don't burn up the local network downloading apps!


Already linked to it, within 10 minutes out of the box.

I'm always a bit scared, though... I activated a "live wallpaper" and I activated Google Voice(mail) and it never said anything about Voice being anything but free... but I'm paranoid about suddenly getting a huge bill from Google, or that the "live" wallpaper is eating up bandwidth as well as battery, LOL.

Any recommendation on the best app killer in the Market?


----------



## Tip10

CraigInTwinCities said:


> And advice on which backup app to use? Free is preferred.


For a droid no, sorry -- I currently do not use android -- I just speak from years of smartphone experience


----------



## Someone Nameless

My (free) app killer is Advanced Task Killer.  It works fine but you do have to keep closing apps once you open them.

I don't back my phone up.  I'm sure I should but I use gmail and I can always sync my contacts from my account.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I use the Watchdog Task Manager, rather than a Task Killer. I originally used Advanced Task Killer, but I'm one of those who concluded that using a Task Killer can cause too many problems, so switched to Watchdog instead. I use the free lite version:

http://www.appbrain.com/app/watchdog-task-manager-lite/com.zomut.watchdoglite


----------



## Someone Nameless

What kind of problems do Task Killers cause?


----------



## Emily King

I don't use a task-killer or any kind of anti-virus.  I also don't use live wallpapers, because they drain my battery too much.  There are 2 schools of thought on task-killers: best thing ever and not needed.  I've tried using one and feel it's unnecessary.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Awhile ago we had some discussion of how Verizon was doing away with subsidized annual phone upgrades. I worried out loud that Sprint would copy the move. It appears that they have done do, though more generously than Verizon. See this link;

http://phandroid.com/2011/01/20/sprint-premier-program-is-not-going-away-just-adding-a-new-tier-starting-april-1st/

As I understand it, customer who have an expensive monthly plan or have been with Sprint for ten years or more will still get a subsidized annual upgrade. That pleases me since I have been with Sprint for eleven years!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Gracie, as I understand it, with android 2.0 and newer, memory management is pretty good and task killers sometimes force the phone to reload apps and cost battery life. I know that I also had some problems with alarms and clock software that I blame on my former used of tsk killers, though I can't prove it. See this for more:

http://m.lifehacker.com/5650894/android-task-killers-explained-what-they-do-and-why-you-shouldnt-use-them


----------



## Someone Nameless

That is interesting information.  I'm going to stop forcing my apps closed and see how my battery does.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I use Lookout for my backup. It also provides anti-virus and helps locate lost or stolen phones.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

mom133d said:


> I use Lookout for my backup. It also provides anti-virus and helps locate lost or stolen phones.


I also use Lookout, though I sometimes wonder how truly useful the security features are. As I understand the backup features, Lookout just backs up your contacts (which should be backed up on Google already), photos, and call log. So most data or documents in an app won't be backed up by it. This is just my recollection of what Lookout claimed in their hype when they released the app, and I could be wrong.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For battery longevity, Juice Defender, which Claw recommended earlier works great. . . .I have noticed that if you have updates or something they won't come down because of the defender. . .but you still get the alerts so you can just turn of defender, do all the updates, and then put it back on. . . .thanks for recommending it, Claw!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Stupid question, but...

Google claims it'll back up your contacts automatically, so I assume that means they'll be there for you without the mess and fuss next time you upgrade/switch to a new phone.

Is that right?

Of course, that would make one have to stick with another Android phone the next time round, to receive the benefit, which... makes a lot of sense for Google.

P.S. I can now recommend my first Droid app: Star Traders, a space-based RPG.

I love RPGs.

And this one needs NO permissions, so it doesn't eat bandwidth allowance or anything like that. Which is, as Miley Cyrus would say (in an SNL skit version of her, anyway), "Pretty cool."

Sure, there's no network/online play, but the game is deep and addictive and the free version is virtually unlimited but gets no updates... and the Elite version is only $1.99 and is often updated with new missions, etc.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Stupid question, but...
> 
> Google claims it'll back up your contacts automatically, so I assume that means they'll be there for you without the mess and fuss next time you upgrade/switch to a new phone.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> That's correct!
> 
> Of course, that would make one have to stick with another Android phone the next time round, to receive the benefit, which... makes a lot of sense for Google.
> 
> That's not correct! I had a Google account on my Palm Pre into a Google Mail account when I had a Palm Pre, and they transferred seamlessly to my EVO when I abandoned Palm (after over ten years, *sniff*) and went to Android.


Note that it is conceivable for even Google to lose things, get corrupted, or be hacked. The Palm folks operated an in-house backup backup service for your contacts, calendar, and such that was proprietary to those using Palm Pre phones, and they lost data for some people.

http://www.precentral.net/palm-profiles-suffering-major-backup-failures-updated

If this happened to you, you'd still probably be okay as long as nothing happened to your Android phone before your contacts were restored or you found another way to save 'em! If your contacts are life-or-death for you, you may want to investigate having a second backup (I've still got my Palm Pre _AND_ my old Palm Treo before that with admittedly outdated contact lists that I could fall back on if I had to, though my phone contacts aren't essential to my livelihood). When the Palm Pre failure mentioned above happened, I had already set up a duplicate set of contacts in Google, so I was covered. Note that Google also backs up your Google Calendar.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> For battery longevity, Juice Defender, which Claw recommended earlier works great. . . .I have noticed that if you have updates or something they won't come down because of the defender. . .but you still get the alerts so you can just turn of defender, do all the updates, and then put it back on. . . .thanks for recommending it, Claw!


Glad it is working for you! I do my updates manually, and have set something (can't remember what, but it should be pretty clear in looking at the app) that causes 3G to turn on automatically when I turn my screen on. The only problem I have with Juice Defender is that it FUBARs those neat little weather widgets that show temp, etc. I've seen references claiming you can whitelist those (or other specific apps) but I couldn't figure out how to do it when I poked around looking. It's not critical, and they do update when I click on them manually, so I haven't sweated it.


----------



## Angela

sherylb said:


> And I forgot on the Droid X, when you are at the slider thingy to unlock your phone, if you slide from right to left it turns the sound off. That came with the update.


I have the Droid 2 Global (got it for Christmas) and just discovered today by accident that I can do this to turn the sound off. Before today I was mashing the power button and selecting Sound Off from the menu. I have accidentally silenced my phone at least 5 times today!!

On the subject of battery life and task killers, I got rid of my task killer and battery life improved drastically.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Yeah, I'm now convinced; I won't be getting an app/task killer.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I also use Lookout, though I sometimes wonder how truly useful the security features are. As I understand the backup features, Lookout just backs up your contacts (which should be backed up on Google already), photos, and call log. So most data or documents in an app won't be backed up by it. This is just my recollection of what Lookout claimed in their hype when they released the app, and I could be wrong.


Ah, just double checked and you are correct. When I first installed I didn't have alot of apps. I don't keep docs on my phone so no worries there. Off to see what is available, or if I care... while tedious, a word doc on my computer of what I have will work for me and I can manually re-install as needed. Most of what I have is fluff anyway.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Sorry if this has already been discussed but with the Kindle app, can you now add mobi/prc ebooks that are not from Amazon into the Kindle app or is it only iphones that can do that?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kindle Gracie said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed but with the Kindle app, can you now add mobi/prc ebooks that are not from Amazon into the Kindle app or is it only iphones that can do that?


I vaguely recall seeing something about that, but in searching around, the only news article I can find is in an Apple-oriented site, so naturally just mentions the iphone/ipad apps for Apple. In the past I've used a free non-Kindle ereader to read my mobi books from webscriptions.net, I believe I was using Aldiko. But reading these books in the Kindle app would be a lot more convenient for syncing between devices! My belief is that Amazon is probably trying to keep the capabilities of the different Kindle apps consistent between platforms, but it is always possible some obscure technical limitation in Android made it impossible.


----------



## 911jason

You can copy non-Amazon mobi files into the Kindle folder on your Android phone and read them just fine (syncing even works). The only thing different between the iOS and Android Kindle apps that I'm aware of is the dictionary.


----------



## Someone Nameless

911jason said:


> You can copy non-Amazon mobi files into the Kindle folder on your Android phone and read them just fine (syncing even works). The only thing different between the iOS and Android Kindle apps that I'm aware of is the dictionary.


You are right! I just did it! EXCELLENT!!!

Little things like this make me wonder what other little things I don't know about my Android!


----------



## 911jason

I think I was wrong about the syncing though... while the Kindle app on my Nook said it had synced when I finished reading at work, when I opened the app on my iPod Touch, it went through it's sync procedure, but the page didn't move. So unless I'm missing something, no sync. =(


----------



## Someone Nameless

That's OK.  I'm still happy to have it.  Thank you.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Another newbie question, but I don't want to do anything on this front until I KNOW the answer beforehand...

How does one pay for items purchased on the Android Market?

Is it (annoyingly) added to your cellphone bill?

Or can you enter in a credit card and/or a PayPal account somehow, and charge items to that, so that they don't balloon your monthly cell phone bill?

I kind of like to "pay as I go" when it comes to apps... but I have no idea if that's possible with the Android Market...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Another newbie question, but I don't want to do anything on this front until I KNOW the answer beforehand...
> 
> How does one pay for items purchased on the Android Market?
> 
> Is it (annoyingly) added to your cellphone bill?
> 
> Or can you enter in a credit card and/or a PayPal account somehow, and charge items to that, so that they don't balloon your monthly cell phone bill?
> ...


I use a Google checkout account. I believe I've read that Paypal is usable, but not certain. Check here for linking a credit card to Google Checkout:

https://checkout.google.com/m/main

A Discover Card is not a good choice for paying, as many app developers are in foreign countries, and Discover doesn't do foreign currency conversion.

I don't remember details of setting up payment, which means it was probably pretty clearly explained.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Thanks.

I tried it out and Google Checkout works great on my G2.

It was only a $1.99 game, sure, but it was a good way to test it out... now I know I can pay as I go and not inflate my T-Mobile bill. Bliss!


----------



## CraigInOregon

OK, new question...

Whenever I get something, either free or paid, from the Android Market, it downloads and installs automatically.

Thing is, my phone has 4GB internally (with only 2GB "visible")... but I have a huge 8GB microSD card.

But when things download and install automatically, it is ALWAYS installed on the phone's internal memory.

Naturally, I'd prefer to have things installed on the microSD card... there's just way more room there.

How do I accomplish this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .I've not found anyway to tell it to automatically go to the SD card. . .and somethings can't live there.  I periodically go through my apps via the 'manage apps' under settings and move anything that can go.  Cumbersome to do, but not hard.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I use a program called app 2 sd free that automatically notifies you when you install a program that can be moved to the sd card.  I don't know any way to automate the process, though a couple of nature field guides I have that include a LOT of data automatically put the data on the sd card.

Be warned that putting some apps on the sd card may cause their interaction with widgets or with google voice commands to go haywire. Pandora and a to-do task widget I have come to mind.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## 911jason

Also keep in mind that the apps are quite small for the most part and will run more efficiently on your internal memory. The SD card is better used for data and music, etc. If you start to run out, by all means move some over, but there's no need to do so before that.


----------



## CraigInOregon

911jason said:


> Also keep in mind that the apps are quite small for the most part and will run more efficiently on your internal memory. The SD card is better used for data and music, etc. If you start to run out, by all means move some over, but there's no need to do so before that.


Which brings another question... do the default apps in Froyo (2.2) look for music/photo files in the SD card as well as phone memory? I'd love to load my phone up with some Johnny Cash, and use them as ringtones, but if the ringtone app can't see 'em....

Get what I mean?


----------



## sherylb

Load them on the card. Go to your player and select a song and hit the menu key and there should be an option to use as a ringtone, then it will be stored in your Android ring tones lineup.


----------



## CraigInOregon

sherylb said:


> Load them on the card. Go to your player and select a song and hit the menu key and there should be an option to use as a ringtone, then it will be stored in your Android ring tones lineup.


Thanks! Once so loaded, I'm assuming it can be used for general ringtone, personalized ringtone, etc... correct?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I'd love to load my phone up with some Johnny Cash, and use them as ringtones, but if the ringtone app can't see 'em....


Ringtones? Using a smart phone to make or receive phone calls?  Wow, what a quaint idea!


----------



## sherylb

My songs only do ringtones. Have not figured out otherwise. I use Zedge Ringtones from the market for shorter notification tones.

_Edited to fix name...hate it when phone auto corrects!_


----------



## Angela

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ringtones? Using a smart phone to make or receive phone calls?  Wow, what a quaint idea!


LOL


----------



## Jen Bluekissed

I have a Droid 2 and love it.  I find the Kindle app easiest to use when making my background black.  I get through more books while waiting in line at the grocery store while reading on my phone than I ever thought possible.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Google has put up a web-based version of the Android Market now. I've tried it and it was very nice and worked smoothly. Just out of wickedness I accessed it on my iPad! . It worked fine. This is similar to Appbrain in many ways, but I've always avoided actually buying on Appbrain because it was third party. I tried buying a paid app, and after I bought I immediately picked up my phone and the app was already downloading!

Here is a link (google account login required)

https://market.android.com/


----------



## Scheherazade

Careful, Apple will probably start adding a 30% sales tax to anything you buy on an iPad from any online site pretty soon knowing them


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Any Angry Birds fans who download the most recent update may notice that it requires SMS message access. Here is the official reason.....

http://www.androidcentral.com/rovio-explains-why-angry-birds-update-needs-sms-permission

Not exactly evil, though I am nervous about in-app purchases for the same reason app developers love them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you follow the Egypt trouble, you've heard about Al Jazeera and their coverage.  You can watch the English language Al Jazeera channel on your Android phone!  Check the market for Al Jazeera.  There are several apps, I use the one from Sufi Studios.  It works adequately, at first video refused to play, but I restarted the app and it works with occasional stuttering or pixellation.  As usual with video, wifi is best!


----------



## CraigInOregon

I bet the FBI keeps tabs on who downloads Al Jazeera TV, LOL...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've visited Egypt and Tunisia as a tourist, so I'm already permanently on their watch list!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Let's see, I wonder which app is a greater sacrifice of one's personal freedom...

1) Downloading an Al-Jezeera TV app for Android, or...

2) Downloading  the IRS To Go app for Android...

I mean, our phones already have GPS built in... do we really need to be waving big white flags? LOL....

(I have friends who are conspiracy nuts... notice I didn't say CLOSE friends, hee hee...)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Bejeweled 2 is now available for Android. It is in the Market for $2.99, though I see claims that it is $7.99 for Verizon subscribers! (I'm on Sprint, so I can't confirm that though it seems ridiculous) and now we have reports here that shoot that rumor down. It works smoothly and well, and I am totally pleased. I've been playing Bejeweled 2 on my Apple products, glad to see it on Android. I've been fond of the game since playing the original Bejeweled wayyyyyy back in my Palm Treo days!


----------



## CraigInOregon

I'll put in a good word for GameDevStory, Andor's Trail, Zenonia, Fishing2Go, Star Traders RPG Elite and Iplay Bowling.


----------



## Scheherazade

The Hooded Claw said:


> Bejeweled 2 is now available for Android. It is in the Market for $2.99, though I see claims that it is $7.99 for Verizon subscribers!


I'm seeing it as $2.99 as well unless there's some secret Verizon Android Black Market that I'm not privy to.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> I'm seeing it as $2.99 as well unless there's some secret Verizon Android Black Market that I'm not privy to.


And who would want to shop there? I've edited my earlier post.


----------



## sherylb

I have Jewel Rotation which is free and really like it.

My favorite games right now are: 

XConstruction- buy for $1.36 
This is a bridge building game. Goofy, but it's very addicting. It has a free demo version called XConstruction Lite.

Nintaii- buy for $2.99
Roll a box type thing around until you can get it into the drop square. The graphics on this one are beautiful and it is fun to play. However, I have noticed that it tends not to let go when I exit the game so I have to go to apps manager and force stop. Otherwise it will eat my battery. I'm hoping they address this in an update. There is a free demo version called Nantaii Lite.


----------



## Hoosiermama

My poor Droid!  

Went out to dinner last night with both family, and my 2 year old grandson was really fussy...Brought up youtube on the phone, and he happily watched Mickey Mouse Clubhouse...until...he dumped my phone into my beer.

My droid died a painful drowning death. Replacement phone is hopefully arriving today (although it was after 8 before I got to Verizon last night) or tomorrow.

Now...which apps had I downloaded? Egads. Could be worse...at least the Droid is linked to Gmail, so I won't lose contacts or calendar. It's the other stuff!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hoosiermama said:


> My poor Droid!
> 
> Went out to dinner last night with both family, and my 2 year old grandson was really fussy...Brought up youtube on the phone, and he happily watched Mickey Mouse Clubhouse...until...he dumped my phone into my beer.
> 
> My droid died a painful drowning death. Replacement phone is hopefully arriving today (although it was after 8 before I got to Verizon last night) or tomorrow.
> 
> Now...which apps had I downloaded? Egads. Could be worse...at least the Droid is linked to Gmail, so I won't lose contacts or calendar. It's the other stuff!


I haven't done this myself, but my understanding is that if you've been at appbrain.com and have an account there, they have a list of your apps (actually I know they have that, I've seen mine) and a way to reinstall them in a relatively painless way (that's the part I haven't done, knock on wood).

Glad you have a new android phone on the way, sorry you missed an excellent excuse to upgrade! <hee hee>


----------



## The Hooded Claw

https://market.android.com/account

Now that I think about it, if you go to the above address and log into your android market account, you should have a list of your apps. I suspect you can reinstall them fairly painlessly, but I need to get back to work, so you'll have to figure that out yourself! 

I believe this should work for anyone who has downloaded stuff from the Android Market.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> if you've been at appbrain.com and have an account there, they have a list of your apps


Drat...I never registered there. I will now!  I think I remember most of the apps, so hopefully I'll get them all back. I'll go to the Android Market and see what's what. Edited to add: And there they are! All the apps except for games, which I can download again. Woo hoo!

I could have upgraded, using DH's available upgrade, but really didn't want to spend the $ to do that. Hopefully the refurb'd Droid will be as good as my original.

Note to self: don't let the 2 year old hold the phone any more.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, I finally bowed to the pressure and tried out Angry Birds. I'll admit it... I'm hooked.

And to think it's free? A game that deep? I don't mind the ads.

Still love my HTC G2 with Google on T-Mobile. And thanks to WiFi at home, I barely used half of my 200MB "limited data plan" last month. Couldn't be happier.

Well, it'd be nice if T-Mobile would release Gingerbread to the G2 as an OTA, but... I guess it's on the way by summer, when everyone will be talking about Ice Cream Sandwich... at least HTC is better than Samsung on OTAs.

I know I could have Gingerbread, maybe even Honeycomb, on my G2, and overclock it to 1.2GHz or higher if I rooted and ROM'd with CyanogenMod, but I'm just not that much of a techie to bother with it... I still love it as-is.

But here's a concern I have...

Everyone says "Google backs up your contacts," and I want to believe that, but...

I imported a bunch of my contacts from my SIM, but when I go to Gmail, my contacts are the same as they've always been... so how do I know that ALL of my contacts are REALLY backed up? I had the option to import contacts from Yahoo as well, but didn't want to bother if they're all going to disappear anyway.

So how can I know all my contacts, as I've customized and edited them, will actually be backed up and up-to-date in two years when I upgrade to a G4 or whatever I end up upgrading to at that time?

One other thing: In feature phones, if you bought a game, ringtone, wallpaper or whatever, it was only licensed to that particular phone. Once you upgraded, you lose everything and start from scratch with a vanilla feature phone. This always seemed like highway robbery to me.

The thing I like about iTunes is that if I upgrade to a new iPod next year, all my songs follow me, because I still bought them.

So, what's the deal with my Android Apps? Will I have to re-purchase Star Traders, Game Dev Story, Office Rush, etc., when I upgrade to my new Android phone in two years? Or are the games licensed to ME and will follow me as long as I stay loyal to Android?

Also... what if I move and I change my phone number? Will that affect my apps? What if my wife and I switch carriers from T-Mobile to Verizon or something like that?

I guess I'm just wondering what the licensing is linked to... the phone, the phone number, my T-mobile account number, etc....

(P.S. All my apps are purchased through Android Market, using a credit card, not through my T-mobile account... if that helps.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Apps brought from the Android Market should be available for download from the market as long as the app is still available in the market. I've done this with paid apps when I removed them from my device, but changed my mind and decided I wanted them after all, or when I did a hard reset on my phone and had to reinstall everything.

In at least one case I experienced myself, a free app I had owned had been removed from the market when I went back to look for it. I have a sneaking suspicion that particular app was removed for trademark violations!

In my experience, you should be good for awhile the vast majority of the time. And in a few years, these  apps will be obsolete, and our phones may no longer be capable of running them anyway.

For stuff you get outside the Google market, assurances are far fewer of course.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigInOregon

Any answer on my contacts, O hoooded one?


----------



## Emily King

I know you can download your gmail contacts into a csv file.  I did that when I first got my phone, because I wanted to add/change en mass and didn't want to type all my email addresses in on my phone.  Importing/Exporting was really slick.


----------



## Hoosiermama

When I update a contact on my phone, it automatically updates my contact in Gmail. Just yesterday, my older son sent out a text that he has a new number. Updated it on the phone, and it was updated in Gmail within minutes. Same thing happens if I update someone in Gmail--the phone is updated within minutes. You have to make sure you're updated the Google Mail contact for it to happen, though.


----------



## CegAbq

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Any answer on my contacts, O hoooded one?


I'm not the Hooded One obviously, but through your Google contacts in your browser, look to see if those contacts that are not showing up on your phone are listed in your 'My contacts' or only in your contacts. They have to be in your 'My Contacts' to show up on your phone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Any answer on my contacts, O hoooded one?


When I moved from the Palm Pre to my EVO, contacts loaded onto my naked EVO easily and flawlessly. In case Google messes up royally and loses all contact records, I still have an admittedly dated version of my contacts in the Pre to restore from. Hmm, I wonder if I can update the copy in my Pre by syncing ice1 wifi?

I've heard of making an offline backup as described, but never did it myself. I've always resolved to bed extremely careful with my EVO if I heard of Google having problems with their records, I'd probably leave my phone at home and turned off for the day.

This isn't a silly thing to worry about, Palm kept contacts on their own servers for the Pre, and they did lose some files, at least temporarily.
Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hoosiermama said:


> My poor Droid!
> 
> Went out to dinner last night with both family, and my 2 year old grandson was really fussy...Brought up youtube on the phone, and he happily watched Mickey Mouse Clubhouse...until...he dumped my phone into my beer.


Drowning in beer. . . . .I suppose there are worse ways to go. 

But I share your sadness. . . . .my kindle wouldn't wake up this morning. At least it went quietly in its sleep. 

Replacement will be here tomorrow!


----------



## Hoosiermama

> But I share your sadness. . . . .my kindle wouldn't wake up this morning. At least it went quietly in its sleep. Cry


I don't know which would be worse...the Droid or my Kindle! Egads

On a happy note, as soon as I activated the phone and signed into Google on it, ALL of the apps I got through the market immediately began downloading!  It's happily updating now...except for the ones that seem to be stuck. Then I just click details, cancel and then start the download manually. Happy!


----------



## 911jason

Craig - go to http://contacts.google.com to see the state of your contacts. Whatever you see there is what you should see when you set up a new phone. As CegAbq mentioned, you will see My Contacts at the top of the left side, if you look further down you will see ALL Contacts. If you like, you can go in there and select all and then click the button "Move to MY CONTACTS".

Your apps follow your Google account. Apps I have purchased on my Aria phone, still show as purchased and are free to download on my rooted Nook Color running Honeycomb.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

My DH just got me a droid 2 global . . . wow!  Total luxury and I don't need it but boy do I love it!


----------



## CraigInOregon

911jason said:


> Craig - go to http://contacts.google.com to see the state of your contacts. Whatever you see there is what you should see when you set up a new phone. As CegAbq mentioned, you will see My Contacts at the top of the left side, if you look further down you will see ALL Contacts. If you like, you can go in there and select all and then click the button "Move to MY CONTACTS".
> 
> Your apps follow your Google account. Apps I have purchased on my Aria phone, still show as purchased and are free to download on my rooted Nook Color running Honeycomb.


Thanks, Jason 911. That was the most helpful response.

I do have one more question, though... why do the bulk of these contacts appear here, but not in my Gmail? Is there a way that Gmail (Web-based) can be set up to share my phone's contact list?


----------



## 911jason

I do see them in my web-based Gmail. 

In Gmail, on the left side just below the Gmail Logo, you should see links for MAIL, CONTACTS and TASKS. When you click on CONTACTS you'll see several new options below that on the left side:
MY CONTACTS, PERSONAL, STARRED IN ANDROID, MOST CONTACTED, OTHER CONTACTS, NEW GROUP and IMPORT CONTACTS. 

You can click on OTHER CONTACTS and use them from there or again, just add them to MY CONTACTS to see them in the main Contacts list.

I don't really use contacts much myself, so I hope this helps. If I'm off on the wrong track from what you were looking for, sorry!


----------



## Someone Nameless

Gmail contacts and Android are very confusing.  I was trying to restore mine once to a new phone and I wiped them out accidentally.  I can't remember now if it was on the phone or in my gmail account and I'm not sure what I did.  I DO think that it's very confusing.

I have tons of contacts on my phone right now but when I click on starred in Android on my gmail it is empty.


----------



## CegAbq

Kindle Gracie said:


> Gmail contacts and Android are very confusing. I was trying to restore mine once to a new phone and I wiped them out accidentally. I can't remember now if it was on the phone or in my gmail account and I'm not sure what I did. I DO think that it's very confusing.
> 
> I have tons of contacts on my phone right now but when I click on starred in Android on my gmail it is empty.


The starred in Android are those ones that from your phone you have starred so they show up in your 'Favorites' list on your phone, so if you haven't marked anyone as a Favorite, then it won't show up from your gmail


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The rumor mill is claiming the Amazon App Store will open tomorrow, allegedly with a new version of Angry Birds.  They also may beat the Google store's price on some apps. I'm not wired up over it, though if it inspires Google to improve,that's good! It may also mark a step to the rumored Amazon tablet.

Tomorrow Sprint will officially announce the phone that will replace the EVO in their lineup, and probably in my pocket.  Between the new iPad 2 and this I may go into new gadget overload!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> The rumor mill is claiming the Amazon App Store will open tomorrow, allegedly with a new version of Angry Birds. They also may beat the Google store's price on some apps. I'm not wired up over it, though if it inspires Google to improve,that's good! *It may also mark a step to the rumored Amazon tablet.*
> 
> Tomorrow Sprint will officially announce the phone that will replace the EVO in their lineup, and probably in my pocket. Between the new iPad 2 and this I may go into new gadget overload!


THIS is what I'm waiting for. . . . . .

Don't care so much about the apps as I don't buy hardly any anyway. . . .pretty much the only ones I have are freebies.


----------



## Scheherazade

I've been looking for the next latest and greatest from Verizon but not seeing anything too exciting on the horizon.  My Droid is getting long in the tooth.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Note of concern: T-Mobile, which has been my provider of choice (and my wife's) for a long, long time... is about to be absorbed by AT&T.

This ticks me off. AT&T already bought up Cingular a couple years ago and messed that up. Now they are going to assimilate T-Mobile, too?

I really hope the FCC steps in and denies this acquisition, in this case... I'm usually a free-market guy, but #(#*!

I just got a G2, too, so it's going to be a couple years before I can flee these AT&T jerks.... *sigh*


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Note of concern: T-Mobile, which has been my provider of choice (and my wife's) for a long, long time... is about to be absorbed by AT&T.


Yeah, it doesn't make things look so rosy for my carrier of choice, either:

http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/20/att-mobile-and-verizon-is-sprint-third-place-in-a-two-man-race/


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> Yeah, it doesn't make things look so rosy for my carrier of choice, either:
> 
> http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2011/03/20/att-mobile-and-verizon-is-sprint-third-place-in-a-two-man-race/


Worse yet: rumor mill says Verizon is circling Spring for a takeover. (T-Mobile had been considering the same thing before AT&T swooped in.)

That could mean a reduction to only TWO major nationwide cellular providers... Not good at all. Will the FCC allow only two nationwide carriers to exist? Golly, I hope not.

About the only way this could improve is if this sudden lack of competition opens the door for a brand new provider to jump in, offering more affordable solutions, innovative phones, and more up-to-date services....

But it'd be mighty hard with two carriers THAT big...


----------



## 911jason

Amazon's new Appstore was live briefly before being pulled down... it's pretty cool. They have a test drive feature that allows you to preview apps right in your browser. They also have the new (and supposedly exclusive) Angry Birds Rio as their Free App of the Day.

You can download the Amazon Appstore market app directly on your device by clicking this link: http://amzn.to/getappstore


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Worse yet: rumor mill says Verizon is circling Spring for a takeover. (T-Mobile had been considering the same thing before AT&T swooped in.)
> 
> That could mean a reduction to only TWO major nationwide cellular providers... Not good at all. Will the FCC allow only two nationwide carriers to exist? Golly, I hope not.
> 
> About the only way this could improve is if this sudden lack of competition opens the door for a brand new provider to jump in, offering more affordable solutions, innovative phones, and more up-to-date services....
> 
> But it'd be mighty hard with two carriers THAT big...


Well, the Verizon CEO has now squelched that one.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/22/verizon-wireless-ceo-not-interested-in-buying-sprint-wont-wa/

And what is likely to be my new phone is up on the Sprint website, the EVO 3D. It has 3D capability, which is meaningless to me, but has a nice dual-core processor, that is presumably the one with Netflix capability baked into it.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> Well, the Verizon CEO has now squelched that one.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/22/verizon-wireless-ceo-not-interested-in-buying-sprint-wont-wa/
> 
> And what is likely to be my new phone is up on the Sprint website, the EVO 3D. It has 3D capability, which is meaningless to me, but has a nice dual-core processor, that is presumably the one with Netflix capability baked into it.


Skipping the Thunderbolt


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Evo 3d seems to be a Sprint version of the thunderbolt with useless 3d tacked on.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Evo 3d seems to be a Sprint version of the thunderbolt with useless 3d tacked on.


Might want to wait just a bit for the Evo 4G... I love HTC phones, they tend to get updated more often...

http://www.htc.com/us/press/worlds-first-3g4g-android-phone-htc-evo-4g-coming-this-summer-exclusively-from-sprint/12


----------



## CraigInOregon

Once I get a couple novels out and make some "money to spare," my next big wishlish item is...

I'm waiting for HTC to put out a powerfully-featured, WiFi-only, Honeycomb-based Android Tab!  That would be sweet!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> my next big wishlish item is...
> 
> I'm waiting for HTC to put out a powerfully-featured, WiFi-only, Honeycomb-based Android Tab!  That would be sweet!


POOF!

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/22/htcs-wifi-only-flyer-launching-exclusively-with-best-buy-this/

Your wish is granted.....though Honeycomb will have to come in an update.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Might want to wait just a bit for the Evo 4G... I love HTC phones, they tend to get updated more often...
> 
> http://www.htc.com/us/press/worlds-first-3g4g-android-phone-htc-evo-4g-coming-this-summer-exclusively-from-sprint/12


That PR is from last year! I've been carrying an EVO 4g. Leave it to Sprint to release number 4 before number 3!


----------



## 911jason

The Hooded Claw said:


> ...that is presumably the one with Netflix capability baked into it.


I've only heard the LG Revolution confirmed to have Netflix support... have you heard different?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

911jason said:


> I've only heard the LG Revolution confirmed to have Netflix support... have you heard different?


The newest versions of the Qualcomm Snapdragon chip supposedly have hardware to support drm good enough to support the verification of users that Netflix and it's content providers want.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> POOF!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/22/htcs-wifi-only-flyer-launching-exclusively-with-best-buy-this/
> 
> Your wish is granted.....though Honeycomb will have to come in an update.


Wow! Now it's just a matter of doing well enough as a writer that I can afford it. No price announced yet... At least HTC is pretty good about OTA updates... I'd rather not get into rooting and ROMing, esp. with a tablet...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Scheherazade said:


> I've been looking for the next latest and greatest from Verizon but not seeing anything too exciting on the horizon. My Droid is getting long in the tooth.


Same here. Today it even started emitting a hissing sound - like a grounding problem - when it wasn't in use. So DH took me to the Verizon store but as is my luck, their POS was down. It seems their POS is always down when I go in. Glad the network isn't that flaky.


----------



## CegAbq

Been taking a look at the Thunderbolt - but a question for the more advanced geeks here: what benefits should 'dual core' provide (if any) on an Android phone (which the Thunderbolt does not have)?


----------



## CraigInOregon

CegAbq said:


> Been taking a look at the Thunderbolt - but a question for the more advanced geeks here: what benefits should 'dual core' provide (if any) on an Android phone (which the Thunderbolt does not have)?


Right now? Few. Mild speed improvements. But nothing's "built-in" to take advantage of dual core at the moment. That's scheduled for Ice Cream Sandwich. (Unless there's a structure built out in Honeycomb already, but not completely in place...)

In a few months, like end of summer? There should be a dual-core-optimized version of Android out there, and a lot of apps revised to take advantage (whether running on Honeycomb/Ice Cream Sandwich or not).

The danger right now to all this is fragmentation and the rise of "system requirements" beyond a certain version of Android... it's already started, but... it could get worse.


----------



## CegAbq

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Right now? Few. Mild speed improvements. But nothing's "built-in" to take advantage of dual core at the moment. That's scheduled for Ice Cream Sandwich. (Unless there's a structure built out in Honeycomb already, but not completely in place...)
> 
> In a few months, like end of summer? There should be a dual-core-optimized version of Android out there, and a lot of apps revised to take advantage (whether running on Honeycomb/Ice Cream Sandwich or not).
> 
> The danger right now to all this is fragmentation and the rise of "system requirements" beyond a certain version of Android... it's already started, but... it could get worse.


But what does dual core give you? Speed?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> But what does dual core give you? Speed?


As I understand it, the primary benefit is speed. This is the reason desktops went to dual and quad core CPUs.

For many things, the operating system or at least the app needs to be written to get the most speed benefit, but for some, particularly processor-intensive stuff like running Javascript or graphics, supposedly significant benefit can be gained even without special modifications. Web pages use a lot of Javascript, so it should help web browsing if you do that on your phone. Javascript is only part of web browsing (I didn't even notice a change when Apple improved the operating system on my iPad to improve Javascript processing), but hopefully it will help. The biggest benefits will come when the operating system is designed to use dual core, but some things will come before that.

There also should be some benefit in battery life. When a processor runs faster, it draws more power, and the power drain increases at a faster rate than the processor speed. In practice, this means that if you measure the battery juice it takes to do a task, two separate processors each loafing along to do the task will do it in the same time and using less battery than a single processor will do it running flat out.

If you're thinking about upgrading and the cost difference isn't critical to you, my suggestion would be that getting a dual-core phone gives you more insurance against future technology increases. The vast majority of us are going to be keeping the phone for two years or more now, and two years is a long time in cell phone terms. I've been buying personal computers of one sort or another for over twenty-five years, and I've never once regretted spending money to get a faster processor, but several times I've regretted getting a slower processor to save a small amount of money. Software may change so that the demands the software makes on your phone may greatly increase in two years' time. My suggestion may not be the best strategy if the extra hundred bucks (or whatever the cost difference is) for a high-end phone is a month's discretionary spending for you, though. And if you are really and truly sure that you'll never make more high-tech demands on your phone than email, a few widgets, and Facebook, or other non-intensive apps, you will probably be okay.

This article gives more detail about the advantages of dual-core, though the blogger draws heavily on the ideas of a CPU maker who has a vested interest in you buying the fastest CPU possible!

http://androidandme.com/2010/11/news/5-compelling-reasons-you-will-want-to-buy-a-dual-core-mobile-device/


----------



## CegAbq

Hooded Claw - that is a great discussion - THANKS VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Agreed. And what I told the Verizon salesman. "We like to get the best that we can afford so it will last longer." They're supposed to call this morning to let us know if the POS is back up and arrange for me to get my Thunderbolt today. The other thought that DH had, was if we go someplace with 4G, I can take advantage of it.

Oh, the salesrep also said that with the Thunderbolt I could use voice and data at the same time. Personally, that's not a biggie for me. I can't think of a single time that I needed to get on the Internet while on the phone, plus I'm surrounded by internet connected devices. And it has built in hot-spot or whatever as well. Again, not a biggy for me. I'm almost always near a hotspot, which is why I went with the wi-fi only Kindle.

I'd also like to say thanks for letting us know about Appbrain. I installed after it was mentioned and now I'll get to use it.  Although, checking last night before we went to the store, I synch'd but didn't see the Amazon appstore or the items I got from there.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those of you who have the Amazon appstore, they have SoundHound Infinity as the free app today.  I don't really see that much use for it myself, but I couldn't resist grabbing it, since it is normally a $4.99 app if nothing else.  They had the other music identifying app (Shazam, had to look it up) as free the other day, and I enjoyed taking time to fiddle with it, try it out, and try to fool it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

m.bgr.com/2011/03/30/verizons-spring-portfolio-leaked-droid-charge-incredible-2-galaxy-s-2-in-tow/

Some folks were wondering about new Verizon phones recently. It is claimed that their release schedule for the next few months has been leaked. See the link above.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those of you who have the Amazon appstore, they have SoundHound Infinity as the free app today. I don't really see that much use for it myself, but I couldn't resist grabbing it, since it is normally a $4.99 app if nothing else. They had the other music identifying app (Shazam, had to look it up) as free the other day, and I enjoyed taking time to fiddle with it, try it out, and try to fool it!


I hadn't been paying attention to their daily freebies - looks like I need to; I would have liked to have gotten the full version of Shazam free. I'm going to try out SoundHound.

By the way - are any of you older Verizon-Droid folks considering the Thunderbolt? I got an email saying I could upgrade at my 1year mark instead of having to wait til the 18 month mark & I am considering it. It actually looks like the specs are better than the upcoming Bionic is supposed to have.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those of you who have the Amazon appstore, they have SoundHound Infinity as the free app today. I don't really see that much use for it myself, but I couldn't resist grabbing it, since it is normally a $4.99 app if nothing else. They had the other music identifying app (Shazam, had to look it up) as free the other day, and I enjoyed taking time to fiddle with it, try it out, and try to fool it!


Don't forget about Microsoft's version of a music-ID app on Windows 7 Phone... "Name That Zune!"  LOL


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I have the Thunderbolt. I'd recommend waiting a bit. Verizon isn't publicizing that they are having problems with the 4G network. And even if you're not in a 4G area, like me, you'll have data connectivity problems. I found a work around to direct my phone to the 3G that all the other phones use and it seems fine now. The battery life seems short, but that could just because I'm playing with the new shiny thing.  But an extended battery has been released and I'll get it if I feel I need it after the newness wears off. Folks are also having random rebooting issues. Mine did it once that I'm aware of but since I did the work around for the data, it hasn't happened again (that I'm aware of). One person's theory is that the phone is bouncing between signals trying to find the one it wants and it reboots.

Overall though, I think this is a pretty sweet phone. I'm confident that the connectivity issues will be resolved soon. They can't afford not to. As someone on an android forum said, this is what we get for being early adopters.

Soundhound - I grabbed the free full version because DH had me get the free one when I got the TB. He thinks its the best one. I don't see me using it much either, but like Hooded Claw said, its normally $4.99 so I grabbed it. Its no longer free, today's is "Ninja Fruit".

edit: I also wanted to add that I installed the updated Amazon MP3 app since it has Cloud Player. Its nice being able to stream my own music library. It drains the battery though, but that was no surprise. Your cloud space comes with 5GB but if you purchase a MP3 album you get upgraded to 20GB for free for a year. The cost is still reasonable - $20/year for 20GB and larger spaces are available as well up to 1000GB, which is $1000/year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's free app is Weather Bug Elite -- I have the free version and like it. . .will get the 'paid' version free today so I don't have to worry about ads!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I love the paid version. I bought it last year. It has a radar in motion which I don't think the free version had.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The free app of the day at amazon is picsay pro, a photo editing app for your phone camera that has write a good reputation.  It is a four dollar app in the Android Market, do I'd grab it for free while I could!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'has write a good reputation' eh?   

Maybe someday there will be a better 'auto-correct' app for free!


----------



## CegAbq

Just ordered a Thunderbolt! I'll be putting my OG Droid on the shelf.


----------



## SebastianDark

my nexus one just got upgraded to a nexus S


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> 'has write a good reputation' eh?
> 
> Maybe someday there will be a better 'auto-correct' app for free!


God bless Swype. NOT! When it works, it is wonderful, but when it doesn't, it is irritating as all get out! Just now when I wanted to say wonderful, it initially said ' windchill' and when I corrected that, it snuck in an extra is.

Still better than typing on the teeny keyboard in the traditional way.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

SebastianDark said:


> my nexus one just got upgraded to a nexus S


Congratulations Sebastian and cegabq! I will have my EVO for two more months, then an updated EVO will come out--conveniently at the same time I am eligible for a subsidized upgrade!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Scheherazade

I'm really considering the Thunderbolt, but it still has a single core processor and they said they would have dual cores out this summer I thought.  It'd be my luck to buy a new phone then have the technology drastically overhauled the next month.  I'm not certain this will happen, mind, but I think I'd also be happier with a physical keyboard even having Swype.  I like to do crossword puzzles and I'm not sure I'd enjoy them as much with a keyboard laid over top of them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> I'm not certain this will happen, mind, but I think I'd also be happier with a physical keyboard even having Swype. I like to do crossword puzzles and I'm not sure I'd enjoy them as much with a keyboard laid over top of them.


I didn't realize the Thunderbolt was single core. I'm not sure I'd buy a single core phone now either. I liked the physical keyboard on my old Treo and Pre phones but i like the large screen of my evo much better. I love the big screen for more navigation accuracyon touch screen and just to make the screen more readable when browsing. I think it would make the phone just too bulky to add a physical keyboard to a 4.3 inch screen, and I'm not aware of any manufacturer that has tried it (though I'm sure it will be attempted eventually).


----------



## CegAbq

I thought seriously about the single-core vs dual-core issue; while I like to use gadgets, I suspect that for another year, there may not be much in the way of uses for dual-core & I think there's a strong possibility that the Bionic will be locked down and not amenable to rooting.
Now, I haven't rooted my OG Droid, but I really like the idea that I could & that I could root the Thunderbolt.

So, for at least another year, I think I'll be OK with the Thunderbolt.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I want one of these. . .Motorola XOOM . . . but Amazon might be making a tablet too. . . .hmm. . . . .how long can I hold out? Talk me down. . . .or not. . . .need input.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I want one of these. . .Motorola XOOM . . . but Amazon might be making a tablet too. . . .hmm. . . . .how long can I hold out? Talk me down. . . .or not. . . .need input.


To my mind, Android tablets just aren't quite ready for prime time yet. As I understand it, many of the features on the Xoom are going to have to be added later, such as using the SD card, 4G, and (I think) Flash. The Xoom is also (according to reviews, which is all I know about it) pretty heavy, especially compared to the iPad 2, which I understand you don't want.

Are you actually missing out on anything where you actually have a need for a tablet (or at least a really strong and defensible want, like you're about to take a series of lengthy airplane rides where you'd like to have a tablet to pass the time with more than reading your Kindle)?

In favor of not waiting, it is entirely possible that when/if Amazon comes out with their alleged tablet, it will be more like the Nook Color than the Xoom/iPad, which I think you said you'd find disappointing. BUT, I think it is worth it to wait, you have two serious possibilities for improvement--One is the possible Amazon tablet which may or may not happen, the other is better Android tablets, which I think is pretty much guaranteed to happen. The Xoom is a first-generation effort, later this year more polished products that benefit from the trailblazing done by iPad, Galaxy Tab, and Xoom, will appear. And there's a fair chance that prices will drop, the Xoom is pretty darned expensive!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Claw. . . .I hear ya!

But I want one. 

It would really pretty much just be a toy. I'm not interested in more than the WiFi version -- don't care to have another data plan. And, you're right, if I wanted a smaller nook sized tablet there are already some of them available -- though, so far, they all seem tied to a cell carrier and require a data plan too.

It does have really good reviews everywhere I check. . . . and the price at Amazon is the lowest I've seen. Plus I've recently gotten an unexpected surprise Amazon gift card which will cover a portion of it.

I did try to figure out how much it weighed by checking it out at Best Buy but they had it stuck to a 'we won't let you steal this' cord so it was hard to tell. I don't _think_ though that it will be much more than the DX I had. Part of me wants to replace the DX. . .but likes the color feature of the tablet. . . and feels like this would be a good solution. I'm not looking to replace my laptop. . . .just add a fun new gadget. I'm sure my husband will roll his eyes at me whether I buy it now or wait and buy one later. 

But I seriously think I'm going to go push that button on Amazon. . . .I have prime and it would be here by Wednesday. . . .and we did get a refund on our taxes this year. . . .and my birthday is in just a few weeks. . . . . .


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sure my husband will roll his eyes at me whether I buy it now or wait and buy one later.


I have not told my husband yet that I ordered the Thunderbolt! He will totally not understand at all. But it comes out of my 'allowance' so he can't complain.


----------



## Scheherazade

I'm so tempted on that thunderbolt, but trying to be good and wait on the new Droid.  My original Droid is acting up a lot lately, not showing me apps till I reboot, the reboot which takes forever, then it takes almost 5 minutes to access the apps on my SD card after some reboots to the point I think they're just gone... it seems like whenever I start to eye new technology all my current stuff starts to go on the fritz.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> I have not told my husband yet that I ordered the Thunderbolt! He will totally not understand at all. But it comes out of my 'allowance' so he can't complain.


 Oh yeah. . . .he won't complain. . . .'cause he knows we can afford it . . . and he knows I always splurge a bit on my birthday. . . .but he totally won't see the NEED. Well, that's fair. There is no NEED. Just Want. He'll ask me how many tools he gets to buy?


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . .but he totally won't see the NEED. Well, that's fair. There is no NEED. Just Want.


So true - no need, pure want.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gave in to want.  Had a bigger GC balance than I recalled.  So I pushed the button.  It'll be here Wednesday and I'll report back.

But maybe I'll start a new thread called "Just got a XOOM".


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> But maybe I'll start a new thread called "Just got a XOOM".


But then we won't be able to keep all the neat Android stuff in one place. 

Maybe just change the thread title? Since you were the OP!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good idea!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The new title threw me....I was thinking, "How did Ann get all those replies if she just ordered a Xoom this morning?!". But I figured it out!  Congrats on your new toy!

I am sticking with iPad for my main tablet, though if the Nook Color ends up to be as superior for travel as I expect it will, I might order an Android tablet with a seven inch screen once the new generation tablets are out. And maybe order an Amazon tablet regardless, if that mythical beast looks good when it comes out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I did try to figure out how much it weighed by checking it out at Best Buy but they had it stuck to a 'we won't let you steal this' cord so it was hard to tell.


As an obsessive researcher, I found that Wikipedia shows the Xoom to be about 1/3 heavier than the Graphite DX. About .4 pounds. Not sure that is any more helpful than handling in store with a cable attached. I suspect it will be noticeable but not a huge problem. I seem to recall from reviews that the Xoom has a longer and narrower screen than iPad or Kindle, which will be awkward for handling but good for movies.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> The new title threw me....I was thinking, "How did Ann get all those replies if she just ordered a Xoom this morning?!". But I figured it out! Congrats on your new toy!


Gotcha! 



The Hooded Claw said:


> I seem to recall from reviews that the Xoom has a longer and narrower screen than iPad or Kindle, which will be awkward for handling but good for movies.


The screen proportion is something that's easy to see in the store, even with the security cord attached. It's good, I think.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> So I pushed the button. It'll be here Wednesday and I'll report back.


Don't keep us in suspense, has it shipped yet? Are you on Xoom watch?

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It says shipping soon. . . .


----------



## Tam

I got mine at Best Buy last week & I love it! Don't get the Xoom cover that Motorola sells though. I let them talk me into it & I will be returning it. At 39.99 it was an expensive piece of junk. I sent for one from CrazyDigital on Amazon.com. It had bad reviews because it was originally an Ipad case & so the fit was way off, but the write up said they had changed the cutouts & size to fit the Xoom. The price was good so I bit - and it is great! It isn't leather but the material is pretty sturdy and is definitely doing the job a million times better than the first case. 

I'm still learning the device but so far it is a lot of fun. Did I NEED it? Nope. But I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Tam!  I saw the same poor reports on the stock Motorola cover. . . .and also saw that the reviews of a couple of the covers indicated they were really for iPads so a slightly different size.  Do you have a link to the cover you got that you like?


----------



## Tam

This is the case I bought - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QKLPUY

I wrote the only positive review so far. The poor reviews all were from people who said it was made to fit the iPad and didnt work for the Xoom. But the description says its been redesigned and I found that to be the truth - it fits nearly perfetly. I gave it a 4 because I am used to the great quality Kindle cases and this one is not at all like those. But it is such an improvement over the other one and its only $12.99 - I think it protects the Xoom well and does the job I need it to do.

I will try to get some pics posted.


----------



## Tam

Sorry these pics are so bad - I only had my cell phone available.
This is the front of the case - 









The back showing the cutouts for access to camera, etc.









Case folded back and showing how it attaches.









Open...









This is the only issue with the case really - the cutout is just a little off kilter - the on/off button on the far right side is not quite totally within the cutout. Almost, but not quite... I can press it easily but someone with large fingers would have trouble.


----------



## SongbirdVB

YAY!  A Xoom thread!  I got my Xoom 2 weeks ago and love it.  Like Ann, it was a matter of WANT not need, and I'm enjoying it very much.  Thanks, Tam, for posting that cover.  I might have to come back and get that one of these days.  I did get the Motorola cover and, although I don't hate it there are some definite design flaws.  I am going to file down the little clips on the bottom of the case that are scratching my Xoom, but the most annoying thing is that you can't charge the Xoom with the cover closed.  Who in the world thought THAT was okay?  Silly people.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine arrived today. . .it was here when I got home this evening. . .but I'm too tired to do much with it so basically just plugged it into charge.  I may take it with me tomorrow. . .not that I'll have any time to play with it at work, but maybe between work and choir practice. . . .no real play time until Friday.  Thanks, Tam, for the link and pics of that cover. . .I may have to check that out. . . . .


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine arrived today. . .it was here when I got home this evening. . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those who want an Android tablet but find the Xoom too pricey, today's Amazon deal of the Day might be of interest. 

They are selling a Viewsonic tablet that appears to have very nice hardware. Read the reviews about the software before buying. I am wondering if the Amazon Appstore might be helpful for this device. Looks like a potentially nice tablet for less than $300, but I have no experience with it and I am sticking with my ipad! 

I am bringing this to your attention, not recommending it.  See the Amazon deal of the day for more info. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I saw that this morning.  If I hadn't just bought this I would have been sorely tempted. Still figuring things out but I'm quite happy with it!  

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## kindlequeen

I know we're trying to keep all the Android stuff together so I hope people see this and comment!

I'm getting a new phone tomorrow and not 100% sure so please talk me into it?

I was leaning towards the Samsung Epic but my DH reminded me that my last two phones had issues because of the slide mechanism (my My Touch Slide turns off or resets sometimes when I close it, my G1's ribbon cable broke) so now he's talked me into considering the HTC EVO 4G.  

My issues are lack of keyboard (this is pretty major to me, does anyone miss theirs?) and the fact that the model is like a year old.  Sprint is running a great promotion right now so we're switching over (the coverage is better in our area and we used to have them years ago, deal ends Saturday so I need to jump on it).  I know I'm going to want the new phone that will come out a month later (it always happens).  Anyone out there so happy with the EVO that they wouldn't consider another phone?  

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My phone is a DROID; we're with Verizon.  It has a sliding keyboard, which was something I really wanted -- didn't figure I'd EVER use any of the functions if I had to enter information with a tiny touchscreen.  I like it. . . have had it for just about a year and it still works just great!  Claw is with Sprint, I think, and I seem to recall he has an EVO. . .perhaps he can give better info.


----------



## Someone Nameless

My phone is a Samsung Galaxy S.  Love it. HARD.  I can't tell you how many times I've been asked if it is an iPhone.  It must look like one.


----------



## kindlequeen

My DH has the Galaxy S and he doesn't like it, it doesn't run smoothly and the screen has moments where it isn't reactive.  

I wish Verizon wasn't the only one with the Motorola phones.  Their plans are too expensive for what we need.


----------



## CegAbq

My sister is on Sprint & has an Evo & loves it. I'm on Verizon & had the original Droid with a slide out keyboard. Monday I got a Thunderbolt which does not have a slide out keyboard - but the screen is so big (similar in size to the Evo's I think), that I'm having no problem not having a physical keyboard.


----------



## sherylb

I have a Droid X and love it. It has a touchscreen keyboard, however there is a cool alternative keyboard app that I have downloaded called "Arrows Keyboard" that gives you actual arrow buttons to make editing easier. Anyway, when I have to type more than a couple of words, I just put it in Landscape by turning the phone sideways and wiggling it a little and set the phone down on my desk and one finger type. It works, not perfect, but it works.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have had an EVO since June and love it. I don't miss the physical keyboard from my old Palm phones. My favorite thing is the huge screen, makes the touch interface much easier. 

I have had Sprint for over ten years and am happy, though not too impressed with 4g. 

Sprint is coming out with a new EVO 3d, probably in June and I will replace my phone then. The new phone will be faster and more up to date. It has 3d,  which I think is a useless gimmick, but should still be a good phone. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I didn't explicitly say it, but if you can wait a couple of months, I'd seriously consider waiting for the EVO 3d.  There's info on it at the Sprint website, and discussion at androidcentral.Com, Cnet, and other techie website in the past few weeks. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## kerrycrow

sherylb said:


> I have a Droid X and love it. It has a touchscreen keyboard, however there is a cool alternative keyboard app that I have downloaded called "Arrows Keyboard" that gives you actual arrow buttons to make editing easier. Anyway, when I have to type more than a couple of words, I just put it in Landscape by turning the phone sideways and wiggling it a little and set the phone down on my desk and one finger type. It works, not perfect, but it works.


Love my DroidX...have had it a couple of months...handed down my original Droid to my husband (who also has my K1 ). It's good that only one of us likes to be on top of new gadgets. I don't miss the keyboard at all, but I do find myself using the voice feature for text msgs. and emails when I can. It's very accurate and way faster than I type.

I haven't gotten a tablet, not sure I would use it...I have a netbook that seems to meet my needs for something small. And the DroidX is practically a tablet  with its huge screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So after a day or so of playing. . . .gotta say I'm liking the XOOM. Of course I downloaded the Kindle app -- switched my WaPo supscription to the XOOM and it looks really good -- especially pictures.

Some of the apps I had for my phone don't work great on the bigger screen -- some are even better -- especially Google Sky Map. Wow!

My next experiment is moving some files -- PDF's, etc. to the XOOM and see how they work. I also want to set up my other-than-gmail accounts to see if they'll work with it.

Of course, I only have WiFi so can't do the 'make your own hotspot' thing, but I'm not likely to be needing to use it in a place where there isn't WiFi. So far I've not had any problem connecting, though I've only tried a couple of networks -- at my home and at the church. And, I have my DROID -- the original subject of this thread -- _always_ with me if I do need access in an 'emergency'.


----------



## CegAbq

kerrycrow said:


> I haven't gotten a tablet, not sure I would use it...I have a netbook that seems to meet my needs for something small. And the DroidX is practically a tablet  with its huge screen.


Ditto - 'cept I've got the HTC Thunderbolt instead of a Droid X. Not yet interested in a tablet. The Thunderbolt is plenty big to read on & I"m trying to reduce the # of gadgets I carry instead of increase); I really don't use my Kindle much anymore; use the phone instead.
That bigger screen is one of the main reasons I went ahead and upgraded from my original Motorola Droid to the Thunderbolt (the other reasons for upgrading barely a year after I got my original Droid are that I fear it may be the last phone that is easy to root, if/when I decide I want to do that & I wanted to continue my unlimited data plan with a more advanced phone in case Verizon stops those unlimited plans in the next year (don't know if they will or not, just sayin'))

The one thing I wish the Android phones did that they don't relates to using Overdrive Media Console. I'm a HUGE listener to audiobooks. I've got an Audible account but I use my library's Overdrive service heavily. But my library has more audiobooks in WMA format than MP3, & the Android phones won't play WMA files. So I have to keep a functioning MP3 player handy for those books that are only available in WMA format.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> The one thing I wish the Android phones did that they don't relates to using Overdrive Media Console. I'm a HUGE listener to audiobooks. I've got an Audible account but I use my library's Overdrive service heavily. But my library has more audiobooks in WMA format than MP3, & the Android phones won't play WMA files. So I have to keep a functioning MP3 player handy for those books that are only available in WMA format.


I'm not really interested in library books whether for reading or listening, but I did a quick search and found an OverDrive Media Console in the Marketplace -- looks to be for books. But there was also an Akimbo audiobook player that said it works with WMA. There's a free version for trial and the full version costs $1.99. Of course if there's DRM it might not work -- but might be worth trying out.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm not really interested in library books whether for reading or listening, but I did a quick search and found an OverDrive Media Console in the Marketplace -- looks to be for books. But there was also an Akimbo audiobook player that said it works with WMA. There's a free version for trial and the full version costs $1.99. Of course if there's DRM it might not work -- but might be worth trying out.


They are DRM; and when I try to transfer the files to my player, Overdrive won't even let me - neither from online download straight to my phone or PC to phone. But I may check out Akimbo for other types of audiobooks I get


----------



## kindlequeen

I ended up getting the EVO!  After all was said and done, it's costing us about $180 for both phones and the transition (there were a ton of credits offered which is why I had to buy before today).  And if I don't like it, Best Buy has a 30 day return policy.  

The phone is cool but after purchase we went to a bar to watch the ballgame so I haven't gotten to play with it yet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

kindlequeen said:


> I ended up getting the EVO!


Congratulations on your new EVO! I think you'll enjoy the phone, especially the screen, once you stop hanging out in bars! 

The phone now comes with the SWYPE keyboard installed, I'm not sure if you'll have to enable it and choose SWYPE, or if it will already be the default. If you like SWYPE, you're golden. If you don't like SWYPE, you may want to try SwiftKey. It is sort of a different "philosophy", works more like a regular keyboard but it uses AI to predict what you're about to type. This makes it faster than a regular keyboard, but usually not as fast as SWYPE, but it doesn't make the mistakes SWYPE sometimes makes. The AI on SwiftKey is individualized to you, so it will get better at predicting your next word over time. A free trial of SwiftKey is available in the market, it is $1.99 for the permanent, full version (I'm not sure what the limitations of the trial version are).

I switch between the two, periodically I get frustrated with the errors SWYPE sometimes makes and the time I spend "fighting" it and switch to SwiftKey, but then after awhile with SwiftKey I remember how smooth and fast SWYPE is when it works, and switch back. I've made this switch several times already, though a couple of 'em were driven by a flawed beta release of SWYPE. (You'd expressed concern about keyboards, so I spent an excessive amount of time talking about it here).

If you have any interest at all in video on your phone, I also think you'll enjoy the large screen, as well as find it less error-prone to mistakes when touch-navigating.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just set up my email accounts on the XOOM. . . it was easier to do even than on my laptop. . .woohoo. . . .send and receive working great. . . . . .next thing to do: trasnfer some PDF files and see how well they can be viewed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What we want to know about is all those cool Honeycomb widgets and tablet apps!


----------



## Dankinia

I've had my Xoom for a little over a week and I love it.  My Kindle will always be my first choice for reading books, but I adore the color magazines on my tablet.  I had the original Droid, and I currently have the Droid 2, so setting up and using the Xoom was no problem.  Honeycomb runs very smooth and the widgets I really like for my phone have already been optimized for the tablet.  I really like Beautiful Widgets, Minamilastic Text, and Circle launcher for customization.  I don't know if its acceptable to mention it here, but a great Xoom related forum is www.xoomforums.com.  There is a ton of Xoom info there and threads about which apps/widgets that are either Honeycomb optimized or compatible.

Sent from my Xoom


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I ordered the above case for now. . . . .just looking for something to keep it protected when I carry it. . .and with shipping it's under $13. . . .figure I'll keep looking for an integrated case/stand thing. . . .

This comes out at the end of the week and looks like it might be a good option:



It appears to be two parts. . .and comes in multiple colors.


----------



## Dankinia

That rooCase looks pretty nice.  I have one that I ordered from KeviKev that I like, but the two part design of that case is very tempting.

Sent from my Xoom


----------



## Tam

I LOVE that two part case - it's perfect in every way, except for the fact that it costs $54... But it looks worth it and has all the bells and whistles. 

I'm liking my $12.99 Crazy on Digital case, and I use an inexpensive Walmart netbook sleeve for extra protection when I take my Xoom outside the house.

The major disadvantage of having an Amazon gift card balance is the temptation to SPEND!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tam said:


> I LOVE that two part case - it's perfect in every way, except for the fact that it costs $54...


I think the black one is cheaper. . . . .


----------



## Tam

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think the black one is cheaper. . . . .


Aha - you're right! I just searched rooCase Xoom on Amazon and it's the car charger that jacks up the price (although that might be nice to have). The case alone in black, graphite, or red is $34.95.

That Amazon gift card balance o fmine is tempting me royally. I would love to have that case in red! I'm gonna take a couple of days to think on it and decide. (But the temptation is great - it looks like a really functional case.)


----------



## RM Prioleau

Did the Wi-Fi version of the Xoom ever get released yet?


----------



## Tam

The Wi-Fi version is what I have. I didn't want a monthly service contract for 3G (or 4G or whatever it is) and figured I would use it mostly at home where I have a wireless network or in places with free wi-fi.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes, the WiFi version is what I have as well. . . Amazon has it priced about $10 less than most other places.

Also. . .I received the casecrown case I ordered. . . has a nice feel and plenty of padding. The XOOM fits in it with room to spare; it seems to be fairly generic. . . .I'm guessing an iPad would fit in it and probably a Kindle DX as well. . .but it wasn't very expensive and will work great for protection until I find something better -- definitely thinking about the rooCase. . . . .

And, FWIW, I really like the WaPo (Kindle subscription) on the XOOM. Navigation is even easier than on the Kindle and you don't ever have a partial story showing up at the end of one. And the pictures come in color.  Thinking of trying a magazine too just to see. . . . .but there aren't any I _really_ want to subscribe to.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Awesome! I'm going to start saving up to get one  I've been waiting for the Wi-Fi version for the longest. I don't want contracts, either.


----------



## kindlequeen

Thanks Hooded Claw!  I've used Swype before but it's not one of my favorites (for some reason I tend to "forget" where the letters are when using it so I pause a lot to look under my hand if that makes any sense), I'll download the other keyboard and try it out.

I'm still getting used to the phone, for some odd reason I'm not super thrilled with it.  I hope it grows on me.  The screen is nice but none of the features has any wow factor for me (I was in LOVE with my G1).  Any apps for customization you'd recommend?

Btw, I don't get cable and the Giants are playing tonight so back to the bar it is (I don't drink though, just sit and watch the game), maybe once baseball season is over I'll have more time for my phone to win me over.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I was just reading about the Samsung Galaxy Tab (wifi) and the latest reviewer says:  The screen clarity is AMAZING! Much much better than Motorola Xoom. 

Does anyone have this device or have you compared it with the Xoom?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've seen 'em in the store. To my knowledge, you have to buy a data plan to go with them. . . no Wifi. . . .so for me that knocked it out of the running. Haven't done head on comparison but I can say I find the screen on my XOOM to be just fine. Pictures in magazines and newspapers look great. . . .even watched a short video and it was fine. So, no complaints.

Incidentally, I experimented yesterday with public wifi. . . . Arlington has public WiFi in and around Libraries and other 'community' areas and it connected via the wifi settings just fine -- it took a little time to _really_ realize it had a signal -- but then I was able to get on line, send and receive email, and generally browse. Of course, sitting outside, the screen was less than optimal because of the brightness of the day. . .

I also will confess that I did order the rooCase. . . .it should be here tomorrow. . . I'll give a full report.


----------



## Someone Nameless

It is now available in wifi.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004U9USEA/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i3?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=1NPY3PCSKBRNRA1YKB40&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939291&pf_rd_i=507846

Can't wait to hear about the roocase!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Someone Nameless said:


> I was just reading about the Samsung Galaxy Tab (wifi) and the latest reviewer says: The screen clarity is AMAZING! Much much better than Motorola Xoom.
> 
> Does anyone have this device or have you compared it with the Xoom?


Hi "Someone ", interesting name change.

I have no experience with either device, but note the difference in screen size, about seven inches vs about ten inches.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . the screen size difference was a factor as well. . . it's obviously priced much lower also. . . .


----------



## Someone Nameless

Hi...the name change is all Cobbie's fault.


----------



## SongbirdVB

The Hooded Claw said:


> Hi "Someone ", interesting name change.
> 
> I have no experience with either device, but note the difference in screen size, about seven inches vs about ten inches.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


The screen size was the deciding factor for me. I waited until I could get a 10 inch Android tablet, with WiFi and 3/4G. I'm loving my Xoom, and as Ann said, the screen clarity is just fine.


----------



## Scheherazade

The Droid Charge is coming out in about a week.  It seems very similar to the Thunderbolt, but $50 more.  I'm debating it, but still waiting for those dual core processors.  Isn't there supposed to be a phone in the relatively near future with the dual core processors?  I could have sworn I saw one, and that it was a Samsung Droid, but I can't find any information on it anywhere.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> The Droid Charge is coming out in about a week. It seems very similar to the Thunderbolt, but $50 more. I'm debating it, but still waiting for those dual core processors. Isn't there supposed to be a phone in the relatively near future with the dual core processors? I could have sworn I saw one, and that it was a Samsung Droid, but I can't find any information on it anywhere.


Droid x2 and Bionic are coming, but nobody knows when.

BUT, Verizon just started their DroidLanding promotion, which presumably means they are about to announce something, possibly a major phone, very soon. I'll bet We know by Monday. See the link:

http://mobile.twitter.com/droidlanding Never mind, the Droidlanding thing is for the Charge....

My inclination would be to wait, but I might feel differently if I was using a cranky or sluggish phone every day! Just depends on how content you are with your Droid now.


----------



## CegAbq

Who here uses TapATalk - and why do you think it is an app worth paying for?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Who here uses TapATalk - and why do you think it is an app worth paying for?


I got it and think it is okay, probably faster than surfing full versions of most websites, but I'm not floored by it's awesomeness or anything. I believe there is a free trial version that doesn't allow posting.

My memory is that Ann is a fan (heh). No doubt she'll soon be along to speak up for the app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't know if I'd say "fan". . .but I do use it to browse KB when I'm away from my computer.  It's not as good as really being on the forum, but it's not too bad. . . . definitely works better on my DROID then trying to actually load the full site.  Haven't decided yet if, on the XOOM it's better to use Tapatalk or just the web page in the browser.

In other news:  if you have an Android tablet, definitely get the updated Kindle App. . .much improved interface. . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Scheherazade said:


> The Droid Charge is coming out in about a week. It seems very similar to the Thunderbolt, but $50 more. I'm debating it, but still waiting for those dual core processors. Isn't there supposed to be a phone in the relatively near future with the dual core processors? I could have sworn I saw one, and that it was a Samsung Droid, but I can't find any information on it anywhere.


You probably realize this, but the Charge is by Samsung. I haven't looked much at either phone since I'm not on Verizon, but everyone seems to really love the Samsung AMOLED screens. On the other hand, HTC phones such as Thunderbolt have a nice (in my opinion) interface overlaid onto Android and some HTC-only widgets, which would make that really nice HTC "This day in History" widget available. I still think waiting a couple of months for a phone you'll have for two years is worthwhile, if you can stand it.


----------



## Scheherazade

Yeah, that's what made me question the fact that I thought I saw a Samsung Droid coming out sometime soon with a dual core processor.  I have the money and itching to upgrade this dinosaur I have now (which was cutting edge hardly a year ago, bloody technology) but I really want to try to hold off for the next -big- leap... and I think dual core processors will be leap enough for me to have an excuse to finally buy one.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't know if I'd say "fan". . .but I do use it to browse KB when I'm away from my computer. It's not as good as really being on the forum, but it's not too bad. . . . definitely works better on my DROID then trying to actually load the full site. Haven't decided yet if, on the XOOM it's better to use Tapatalk or just the web page in the browser.
> 
> In other news: if you have an Android tablet, definitely get the updated Kindle App. . .much improved interface. . . .


IIRC, when I went to KB via the browser on my Droid I always got a message about Tapatalk. It got annoying so I got the app.  It is nicer than trying to use the phone's browser, but not as nice as on a computer. I don't "surf" that often on my phone, but I'm still happy that I got Tapatalk.


----------



## CegAbq

Scheherazade said:


> (which was cutting edge hardly a year ago, bloody technology)


Truly! why can't they just come out with the 'bestest' & 'mostest' & be done with it!


----------



## CegAbq

mom133d said:


> IIRC, when I went to KB via the browser on my Droid I always got a message about Tapatalk. It got annoying


Yep - I get that too - but I'm not sure I want to buy the app just to make that go away. 

Thanks all for the info on TapATalk


----------



## NogDog

In case you 'droids haven't seen it, Amazon just announced an update to their Kindle app for Android that adds additional features for Droid tablet computers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. . . . .I mentioned it a couple of posts back. . . .it's much improved, at least on my XOOM. . . .haven't had occasion to play with it on the DROID yet. . . .


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . . .I mentioned it a couple of posts back. . . .it's much improved, at least on my XOOM. . . .haven't had occasion to play with it on the DROID yet. . . .


Oops. Afraid I've not followed this closely, since I'm not affluent enough at the moment (or just too cheap?) to own a Droid.


----------



## Tam

LOVE the update on the Kindle App on my Xoom!  Will be using it for periodicals. Kindle 3 is stillnthe utmost for regular reading, but the app is beautful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . I'll be experimenting with XOOM usage this evening. . . .

Easter Vigil service is this evening and the first 45 minutes or so is in the dark.  As a musician, this makes for a concern.  I do NOT memorize well!  Anyway, usually, we have little stand lights and turn them on when it's time to sing.  So one of the guitarists has an iPad and put his 'score' for the service on it.  He doesn't need a separate light!  So I said to myself, "Self, you could do that with the XOOM".  So I have.  Had to find a decent PDF reader. . . oddly the Adobe one isn't that great.  Found one that will work by Adilko which also does ePub etc.  Have loaded in the PDF files -- had to do it via USB -- and I think it will work.

He and I have discussed it and have decided that once the lights go on, it won't be a good way to do the rest of the Mass. . .but that's mainly because the music in the dark is all one page stuff -- no page turns for guitarists. . .or at least, maybe just one.  But much of the music after the lights go on requires several pages and it's easier to have them stretched out on the stand.  So, we'll see how it works!  I'll report back.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Using a tablet for actual work, what a concept! 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . it's volunteer 'work'. . .but. . .yeah. 

It worked pretty well. The only problem was that the church was nearly pitch dark. . . so even on the lowest brightness level, the tablet seemed incredibly bright. And, once again, I forgot that I can't LOOK at my instrument to be sure I'm on the right fret when it's dark! The stand lights do work a little better with that consideration as it tends to spread farther. But, it's not _really_ a problem unless it would be a brand new piece of music. . .

I do think that next year I will suggest to the choir director that we have part of at least one rehearsal completely in the dark. . . every year there are issues with turning stand lights on and off and cantors having to move around in the dark.


----------



## 911jason

Ann in Arlington said:


> Have loaded in the PDF files -- had to do it via USB -- and I think it will work.


Have you tried Dropbox Ann? It works great for moving files back & forth from my computer to my Nook, my phone, my iPod Touch, my work computer. It's really cool... and free.

You can just go to Dropbox.com to set it up, or use this link and we'll both get an extra 250mb from the referral... http://db.tt/CsqESxU

Once you install the program to your computer, it creates a folder where you can just drop stuff and it keeps it in sync with the cloud at all times. Then you can install the Dropbox app from the Android market and just long-press any item to download it to your device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. .  . I don't have to move stuff that often, and syncing isn't usually an issue. . .but that might be something to check out.  It really wasn't hard to move it through the wire. . . .


----------



## Tip10

Okay -- I'll address this to the collective -- what kind of WIFI connections does the Xoom support?

Reason for asking is the Kindle does not support ad hoc connections so will not work when trying to use phone hot spots for a connection.
Does the Xoom support ad hoc networks?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've had no trouble connecting to a couple of open but SSID not broadcast networks. . .at home and at the church.

I also had no trouble connecting to the County Free wireless hotspot at the library.

I was not able to connect to the wifi my dad has. . .it requires a passphrase, which I knew and was able to enter. . .but when it would try to connect it would only hold the connection for a couple of seconds and then disconnect and try again. I'm thinking it has to do with dynamic IP address but it wasn't important enough for me to try to mess about with. . .and I certainly wasn't going to play with his router either! I further think it could be a function of the WiFi receiver motorola uses. . .I had the same issue with my DROID at dad's house, but, of course, that has the 3G so it was a _really_ minor annoyance.

I have been able to connect to my dad's wifi with my Kindle with no problems.

A XOOM with 3G can make itself into a hotspot. . . . .I'm going to guess that means it can use an ad hoc one as well, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

New question for Android folks:  So, I never bothered to set up email on my DROID. . .no desire to check email minute by minute. . . but I did set it up on the XOOM using the basic email client that more or less comes with the thing.  Setting up the accounts was really very easy.  BUT. . . I can't move mail from the inbox into a folder for safekeeping.  Does anyone know of a free or not-too-expensive email app that will let me do that?  I am working with POP3 accounts and have read that 'move' isn't available for such -- but I can't figure out if it's a function of the way the app is designed or the POP3 account itself.  Since I can sort to my heart's content via Outlook or Thunderbird, I feel like it must be the App. . .Does anyone know anything about it?

Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann, I make very limited demands on my phone's email capabilities, so I have no idea for you.

Meanwhile, for those of you considering buying a Verizon phone, Amazon is offering a promotion for a limited time that gives a $25 credit in the Amazon (not google) Appstore on purchase of a Verizon phone. I haven't studied it closely since I'm not a Verizon customer, but it sounds useful. See the link:

http://wireless.amazon.com/f/AppstoreCredit?ie=UTF8&ref_=tsm_1_tw_aw

Hey, I looked at this, and noticed that the Xoom tablet is included if you buy the Verizon 3G version!


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> New question for Android folks: So, I never bothered to set up email on my DROID. . .no desire to check email minute by minute. . . but I did set it up on the XOOM using the basic email client that more or less comes with the thing. Setting up the accounts was really very easy. BUT. . . I can't move mail from the inbox into a folder for safekeeping. Does anyone know of a free or not-too-expensive email app that will let me do that? I am working with POP3 accounts and have read that 'move' isn't available for such -- but I can't figure out if it's a function of the way the app is designed or the POP3 account itself. Since I can sort to my heart's content via Outlook or Thunderbird, I feel like it must be the App. . .Does anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Thanks!


Sorry Ann, I don't know anything about POP accounts on Android. I started out at the very beginning as a total Google groupie (email, contacts, calendar), so I had a very easy, seamless experience.


----------



## Tam

I have a Gmail account that I don't really use, but I did ask a question about an app, and it sort of disappeared into the great beyond when I pressed the send button. It must have been automatically sent by gmail, because the next time I turned on my Xoom, there was a notification in the lower right corner that I had a message waiting.

I didn't set up any other email, as I use the web mail for my ISP as my main email. So I'm no help at all to you, Ann.

However, I did make an interesting discovery today. My daughter got an HTC Thunderbolt smartphone on Friday, and has been downloading apps for it. Since she uses my Amazon account (for her kindle) all the Amazon apps she downloaded appeared on my Xoom today. And all the ones I had on the Xoom downloaded onto her phone. That was nice, especially because I had gotten several while they were free that cost money now.


----------



## CegAbq

Tam said:


> That was nice, especially because I had gotten several while they were free that cost money now.


That was a nice surprise!


----------



## 911jason

Tip10 said:


> Okay -- I'll address this to the collective -- what kind of WIFI connections does the Xoom support?
> 
> Reason for asking is the Kindle does not support ad hoc connections so will not work when trying to use phone hot spots for a connection.
> Does the Xoom support ad hoc networks?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=979986

I skimmed that link and the short answer is there's an app for that... it will broadcast wifi in the correct mode from the phone for the Xoom to be able to use. For your next phone purchase, you might want to take that feature into consideration, as I *think* Motorola Android phones in particular default to ad-hoc, while I'm *pretty sure* HTC and many other manufacturers utilize infrastructure mode, which is the same as a wi-fi router. My rooted HTC Aria running CM7 (Gingerbread) can connect to pretty much any device I've tried it with. A friend at work didn't think his off-brand cheap Android tablet could use phone connections, because his original Moto Droid wouldn't work, but he can connect to my Aria no problem.


----------



## Amy Corwin

Ann in Arlington said:


> New question for Android folks: So, I never bothered to set up email on my DROID. . .no desire to check email minute by minute. . . but I did set it up on the XOOM using the basic email client that more or less comes with the thing. Setting up the accounts was really very easy. BUT. . . I can't move mail from the inbox into a folder for safekeeping. Does anyone know of a free or not-too-expensive email app that will let me do that? I am working with POP3 accounts and have read that 'move' isn't available for such -- but I can't figure out if it's a function of the way the app is designed or the POP3 account itself. Since I can sort to my heart's content via Outlook or Thunderbird, I feel like it must be the App. . .Does anyone know anything about it?
> 
> Thanks!


This may or may not be relevant to your situation. But here's what I did.
I have a desktop computer at home, but you could do the same with any computer.
Set up an e-mail account--it doesn't matter which vendor you use (google, yahoo, hotmail, whatever--I have my own website and mail).

Set up your desktop/laptop to get e-mail from that new account. Do not set up the account on your Droid/Xoom (whatever smartphone device).

Then, when you want to save a particular e-mail, forward it to that account. (Be sure to use Forward as it will keep any attachments, etc with the e-mail.)
Your desktop/laptop will get the e-mail the next time you turn it on and start up your mail client. You can then save it in any manner you wish for safekeeping.

I do this because when I'm traveling, I need things like my writing contracts saved on my computer because I can't really work with them on my Droid.

That's the quickest/easiest way, other than laboriously saving the e-mail to your smartphone and then using your browser to go to a site like Google Docs and uploading it there. That's much more painful to do on a smartphone (Droid) although you *can* do it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Amy. . .but that's not really what I'm looking for.

I have a gmail account. . .but don't use it too much. . .have several other email accounts that I have used regularly for much longer. . .there's a 'family' account, my main account, and one I use for my music friends -- gotta watch those musicians, you know.  I receive mail on all 3 accounts on my computer and my laptop so I have redundancy if anything goes sideways.  I can ALSO set up the included email app on the XOOM to recieve there. . .which is helpful, say, since the confirmation for my college reunion came by email -- and now I have it on my XOOM so don't need to print it out -- I'll have the XOOM with me when I go.  

BUT, while that program works just fine, I would like to be able to move things out of the 'inbox' into a 'to be saved' folder.  And the stock app doesn't support that.  Nor do any others I've found.  Well, one did, called MailDroid, but then it started freezing up and forcing closed and I couldn't get it to do anything. . .so I unistalled that puppy.  If anyone finds an email app that does do folders, please let me know!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On a related topic: the rooCase came. . .here's a brief review based on less than 24 hours owndership. 

I got the red and it is. . . .RED. . . .a bit more like a fire engine than I expected, but o.k. It also comes in gray or black.

It's two parts. One is a sort of slip case that you put the XOOM into. . . .it has cutouts for speakers/camera/switch etc. It was easy to slide the XOOM in and it has a flap that sticks with velcro inside the case so the outside is nice and neat. Everything seems lined up well. It's easier to hold the thing with this case because you don't end up with fingers on the screen all the time. I have to deal with finger prints because of the touch screen nature, but I still don't want to just grab it and put a whole handprint on the screen! 










The above image shows the two parts. The portfolio case basically closes with a zipper, it has a smooth fuzzy backing on the right and some pockets on the left and an elastic loop for a pen or stylus.

The other part is the slipcase, shown from both the front and back above. Note the circles on the back in the right image -- those are the hook side of velcro which is what holds the slipcase securely in the portfolio. It's not the most comfortable when you are using the thing wearing shorts -- itchy on bare legs -- but it's not horrible.










This view shows the stand and here's an image showing how it works:










Here the Xoom is just resting vertically. It can also stick in horizontally as shown on the lower right in the link image below:



So. . .well worth the $34.95 plus shipping -- it doesn't come directly from Amazon so Prime is not available. Didn't really have any tracking available either but it did arrive when promised. . .early, actually, as the 'promised' delivery was for April 26 - 28 and it came yesterday. Initial impression is that I like it and will use it regularly. . . .if that changes I'll report back.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Ann, I have gmail too.  When you go to your gmail inbox, select the message that you want to save (in the inbox menu, you don't actually open the message)  Do a long press (and hold) on that message until the menu pops up.  Then select Archive.

The message will be saved.  You will be able to find it under ALL MAIL.  Or you can star it and find it under ALL MAIL and STARRED both.

You probably know this but when you are at your Inbox of Gmail on your phone, if you want to go to ALL MAIL from there, you just press the menu button and go to View Labels.  You can go to any area of you Gmail from there.

Hope this helps.  I really recommend using the gmail because it just works so well with Android.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks. . .but, as I said. . .I don't really use the Gmail. . .what I want to be able to do is access my other email accounts and save messages other than the inbox.  I suppose I could forward them to Gmail and save them. . .but I was hoping there was a way to 'just do it' without that. . . .The thing is, I have these other accounts listed various places for various reasons and I don't want to switch 'em.   And I haven't found where the 'GMAIL' program will collect mail from the other addresses easily. . . . I certainly can't list them as new accounts. . .at least. . . .I don't think I could. . .but perhaps I should check that again. . . .

Hmmmm. . . . more to think about. . . . .


----------



## Someone Nameless

I also have a comcast email and I have all of my comcast email forwarded to my gmail with no problem.  Gmail will even let you reply to the forwarded comcast messages and it shows up as coming from my comcast account even though it is through gmail.


----------



## CegAbq

Someone Nameless said:


> I also have a comcast email and I have all of my comcast email forwarded to my gmail with no problem. Gmail will even let you reply to the forwarded comcast messages and it shows up as coming from my comcast account even though it is through gmail.


I was just about to mention this. It doesn't let Ann only use her existing accounts - but if she can't figure out another way, I have several different email accounts that, just like Someone, I pour all into my gmail account & then use the feature to be able to reply from gmail but choose the other email account to show as the sending account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. . . .that sounds like a thing I might want to do. . . .BUT. . . I do want to be able to still download my other accounts to my main computer (or laptop) as usual. . .but I want to also be able to access them on the XOOM. . . . 

The whole reason for me even thinking about this is when I go to my music camp this summer, I will have wifi. . .but I've not been able to set up my laptop to send from the place we go to -- outgoing server issues.  So if there's something I have to answer, I have to go into the web app and answer there, and copy myself on the answer so I know what I told them 'cause the sent message isn't saved locally.

I was afraid I'd have the same problem with the XOOM but I've not. . . and I have tried it at a 'foreign' WiFi location -- not from home, so I know it wasn't using the home network outgoing server info.  Which makes the XOOM attractive for doing email away from home.

Anyway, I have no problem if I can get to them via GMail on the XOOM, but I don't want to do so on my main system or my laptop -- I want them still to come into outlook the same way they do now. So a global "forward all my mail to a Gmail account" wouldn't work for me. Or would it?  I admit to ignorance.  

AND, as I say, the stock app is working fine, I just have to be careful about deleting because I can't move the things I want to save out of the inbox.  And we're back around to the original issue.  Still, I'll play with it a little more. . .forwarding a message for saving to my GMail address is an option.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I don't know what you use for your other emails but you'll just have to test it.  Mine will download to something like Outlook on the computer and still forward a copy to Gmail.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. . . .that sounds like a thing I might want to do. . . .BUT. . . I do want to be able to still download my other accounts to my main computer (or laptop) as usual. . .but I want to also be able to access them on the XOOM. . . .
> 
> The whole reason for me even thinking about this is when I go to my music camp this summer, I will have wifi. . .but I've not been able to set up my laptop to send from the place we go to -- outgoing server issues. So if there's something I have to answer, I have to go into the web app and answer there, and copy myself on the answer so I know what I told them 'cause the sent message isn't saved locally.
> 
> I was afraid I'd have the same problem with the XOOM but I've not. . . and I have tried it at a 'foreign' WiFi location -- not from home, so I know it wasn't using the home network outgoing server info. Which makes the XOOM attractive for doing email away from home.
> 
> Anyway, I have no problem if I can get to them via GMail on the XOOM, but I don't want to do so on my main system or my laptop -- I want them still to come into outlook the same way they do now. So a global "forward all my mail to a Gmail account" wouldn't work for me. Or would it? I admit to ignorance.
> 
> AND, as I say, the stock app is working fine, I just have to be careful about deleting because I can't move the things I want to save out of the inbox. And we're back around to the original issue. Still, I'll play with it a little more. . .forwarding a message for saving to my GMail address is an option.


Ann - you should e able to designate to leave a copy of the email on the server so that you can still pull all the email down through your desktop client (Outlook)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks again. . .both of you. . . I'm going to go play with it.


----------



## Rie142

Ann in Arlington said:


> On a related topic: the rooCase came. . .here's a brief review based on less than 24 hours owndership.
> 
> I got the red and it is. . . .RED. . . .a bit more like a fire engine than I expected, but o.k. It also comes in gray or black.


I have this same case. I like it very much. So far it is working for me.


----------



## SongbirdVB

So, Xoomies, what apps do you have, and what do you use your Xoom for?  

I just dl Docs2Go free version but am considering the upgrade so I can edit and get access to my GoogleDocs.  Has anyone watched a movie, and if so how?  I don't want to root my Xoom, just want to get some ideas of what I can do with it!


----------



## Thumper

I bought the Spouse Thingy a Xoom for his birthday and he was thrilled...until he looked for a Netflix app. We are both Teh Bummed that he can't stream Netflix on it (without using an app that has a monthly fee attached to it.)

If I'd known that, I would have gotten him an iPad :/


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/29/xoom-camera-connection-kit-makes-us-lust-for-photoshop-on-honeyc/

Just to make sure the Xoomies out there know about it, there is a camera connection kit out there to help you fill up your Xoom's memory with those big photo files! But I'll bet they do look good on that big screen.


----------



## Dankinia

Thumper said:


> I bought the Spouse Thingy a Xoom for his birthday and he was thrilled...until he looked for a Netflix app. We are both Teh Bummed that he can't stream Netflix on it (without using an app that has a monthly fee attached to it.)
> 
> If I'd known that, I would have gotten him an iPad :/


Netflix is coming for the Xoom. A file has already been leaked that will allow management of a Netflix account and streaming should follow shortly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those uncool people who don't have a Xoom, if you are a Verizon customer, you may be interested that the Droid X2 is supposed to be released May 12. If you slobber over big slab-like phones with giant screens (I know I do) and are a Verizon customer (I'm not!), this may be your baby. Apparently this is not official from Verizon, but it is reported by cnet.com. Apparently the X2 will be dual-core but will NOT have 4g, which kind of surprises me. Article here:

http://www.cnet.com/8301-17918_1-20059924-85.html

As for me, I went to Best Buy after work Tuesday and put down my deposit to reserve an EVO 3D. My EVO 4G will soon go into honorable retirement. I'm glad Sprint still lets me get a new smartphone fix every year, though I don't know how long that will last.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The good news is that there is now a NETFLIX app for Android! The bad news is that it only works for a handful of phones:

1. HTC Incredible with Android 2.2
2. HTC Nexus One with Android 2.2, 2.3
3. HTC Evo 4G with Android 2.2
4. HTC G2 with Android 2.2
5. Samsung Nexus S with Android 2.3.

It does work on my EVO 4G, and even seems (based on brief viewing) to work well with a good 3G signal, I'd been expecting it to take wifi or 4G to work well. Once I input my account info, it offered to resume the episode of Dresden Files I was watching on my iPad last night! The eppy played smoothly over both wifi and over 3G. If you are streaming Netflix over the air, and don't have an unlimited data plan, keep a close eye on your data usage....

Here's the official word from Netflix on it, they indicate they will try to add availability for more phones over time:

http://blog.netflix.com/2011/05/normal-0-false-false-false-en-us-x-none.html


----------



## balaspa

I would love a Xoom.  If I ever make it as an author, I am so buying a Xoom with the royalties!

Or...that Atrix...that phone that plugs into a laptop docking station...

OK, I am kind of a gadget nut...


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> The good news is that there is now a NETFLIX app for Android! The bad news is that it only works for a handful of phones:
> 
> 1. HTC Incredible with Android 2.2
> 2. HTC Nexus One with Android 2.2, 2.3
> 3. HTC Evo 4G with Android 2.2
> 4. HTC G2 with Android 2.2
> 5. Samsung Nexus S with Android 2.3.
> 
> It does work on my EVO 4G, and even seems (based on brief viewing) to work well with a good 3G signal, I'd been expecting it to take wifi or 4G to work well. Once I input my account info, it offered to resume the episode of Dresden Files I was watching on my iPad last night! The eppy played smoothly over both wifi and over 3G. If you are streaming Netflix over the air, and don't have an unlimited data plan, keep a close eye on your data usage....
> 
> Here's the official word from Netflix on it, they indicate they will try to add availability for more phones over time:
> 
> http://blog.netflix.com/2011/05/normal-0-false-false-false-en-us-x-none.html


Arrrggghhhh! why not the Thunderbolt right out of the gate!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Incidentally, I just noticed that Sherlock series one is on Netflix streaming! Cool.... 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The update to Android Honeycomb 3.1 came yesterday to my Wifi XOOM.

Don't see a whole lot of difference. . . . .


----------



## Andra

Ann (and anyone else who has a Xoom) - do you have problems with it locking up?  A friend of mine got one when it first came out and sent it back due to lock-ups.
Also does anyone have either of the docks?  I was looking at the speaker dock but it's $100 and I wondered if it was worth it.
I've also heard that the expansion card slot is not quite ready for prime time yet - any comments on that?

I am inching closer to purchasing a tablet and the Xoom is currently at the top of the list


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No lock up problems.

Some apps don't want to open. . . .but none that I use regularly.  And if I get one and it doesn't work I just delete it again.

I don't use a dock either. . . I have a laptop and desktop besides so it's not needed for me.

I did hear something about the expansion slot, but it's got plenty of memory for me. . .I don't tend to load up on video and audio files anyway.  

I'm quite happy with my XOOM. . .but that doesn't keep me from watching the rumors of an Amazon branded tablet (or tablets) closely. . . . . .


----------



## Andra

Thanks.  I went ahead and pulled the trigger yesterday.  My Xoom should arrive tomorrow!
I'm excited!!


----------



## SongbirdVB

YAY Andra!  Xoom watch! 

I love my Xoom and haven't had any problems with it.  But, like Ann, my Xoom is not my only - or even my MAIN - source of internet.  I haven't missed the SD card yet, I've only filled 1G of the tablet memory.


----------



## Andra

It's here!!! So far it's been very responsive - no lockups at all.  Of course I haven't played with it much yet.  Guess what I'm doing this weekend??
But I did get the speaker dock for it and it has a decent sound, so that's a good thing 
I will eventually be on the lookout for a better case - I just got an inexpensive one until I figure out how I will be using it.
I've already discovered that my Peeramid pillow works well as a holder when I am using the Kindle app to read.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Up thread a bit I mentioned the one I got. . . .. It is two pieces so you have one that just covers it for finger traction when carrying it, and then put it in the other case for actual transport. I got red and it is RED. . . also comes in black and maybe gray. . .and it looks like the company now has some other options as well. It's by rooCase.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is a new update to Netflix that adds three more phones.  One of them is reportedly the original Motorola Droid, which surprises me, but I know we have several users here.  Verizon Thunderbolt isn't among the three, I'm surprised.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> There is a new update to Netflix that adds three more phones. One of them is reportedly the original Motorola Droid, which surprises me, but I know we have several users here. Verizon Thunderbolt isn't among the three, I'm surprised.


Yeah  so I switch from the OG Droid to Thunderbolt & no Netflix. However, I have to confess that I'm not yet a Netflix subscriber, so it doesn't really matter to me.

On another note- I am so waiting/watching for detailed reports on the possible Amazon/Android tablets - & saving my moolah! (hanging on to b'day, mother's day, & allowance money)


----------



## KindleChickie

Plants v zombies for android is free today on Amazons app...


----------



## Tam

Did anyone try it yet in the Xoom? It saysit might be pixilated. Was wondering what folks have experienced.


----------



## Andra

I grabbed it since it was free but I haven't looked at it on the Xoom yet.  I can do that when I get home and let you know if no one else has chimed in by then


----------



## Tam

That would be great - thanks!


----------



## Andra

I did not notice any problems with the 1st 2 levels of Plants vs Zombies on the Xoom.  I can see that this is going to be an addictive thing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . a negative about the xoom is that the charger is completely different than anything I already have -- it's not mini or micro USB, not even the same as my K1.  So, I have an iGo convertable charger -- works in the car or from a wall and I have a couple different tips.  Anyone got ANY idea which tip I'd need for the XOOM?  Or do I just have to carry another charger with me?


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Doesn't look like there is one yet. I looked on iGo's site and then googled and got this: https://supportforums.motorola.com/message/360515



> 2. Apr 4, 2011 2:21 PM (in response to evb)
> Re: iGo charger tip
> Update from today:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> At the present time, we are working on finding a tip or solution for the Motorola Xoom tablet. It might take anywhere from 4-8 weeks before we have something available for your device. Please ckeck our website for future updates.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> iGo Product Support


----------



## CegAbq

I read a couple of comparison reviews yesterday about the Asus & Acer tablets. Generally I liked the Asus specs better EXCEPT that it too uses a proprietary plug whereas the Acer is using standard mini/micro-USB & mini-HDMI.
I've got my fingers crossed that the Amazon tablets will opt for standardized plugs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mom133d said:


> Doesn't look like there is one yet. I looked on iGo's site and then googled and got this: https://supportforums.motorola.com/message/360515


Yeah. . . I checked Amazon and the iGo site. . . .the post you quote above is from early April. . . seems like it's been 4 to 8 weeks since then but. . .  . . . . .

I asked today on xoomforums to see if they know anything -- have to check back and see if there's any response.


----------



## Angela

I am very interested in the the Xoom, mostly because it is Android and similar to the operation of my phone and I love the weight (or lack thereof) and easy of portability. I have plans to retired my laptop since I also have a great desktop computer and don't really use the laptop for work anymore and only use it for internet stuff. My hubby thinks I should get the Dell Duo which can be used as a tablet or a traditional laptop. It looks really interesting, but I am still leaning towards the Xoom or someother type of tablet. Any suggestions, opinions?


----------



## Rie142

Angela said:


> I am very interested in the the Xoom, mostly because it is Android and similar to the operation of my phone and I love the weight (or lack thereof) and easy of portability. I have plans to retired my laptop since I also have a great desktop computer and don't really use the laptop for work anymore and only use it for internet stuff. My hubby thinks I should get the Dell Duo which can be used as a tablet or a traditional laptop. It looks really interesting, but I am still leaning towards the Xoom or someother type of tablet. Any suggestions, opinions?


I like my Xoom. However I also find myself using my laptop a lot because I try to keep my e-books organized. That being said. I use my Xoom all the time. It is handy when we go on a trip and I want to check email, facebook and other sites like that. Don't have to drag my laptop with me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's a Samsung Galaxy 10.1 coming out in about a week that I actually like the styling of better than the Xoom. . . . .operation should be the same as it's the same OS.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm not quite on Android watch, but getting there!  My new phone, the EVO 3D will be released next week, and (supposedly) I'll have a chance to order it a couple of days early from Sprint.com (benefits of being with them over ten years).  The first full reviews of the phone are being posted today on CNET and BGR, and my excitement level has jumped up!

I'm sure I'll bore everyone mightily as release gets closer, and especially after I get the new phone (hopefully next Wednesday!).  More news to come...


----------



## Retired

If you're interested in the Samsung Galaxy Tab because of the Qik video chat, maybe hold off. Last time I checked, it only worked from android to android, not from android to pc. Kind of a bummer.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For the Xoomies out there, Moto is offering a deal for 50% off accessories.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/06/16/deal-alert-motorola-is-offering-a-50-discount-on-xoom-accessories/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks, Claw!  I'll check it out. 


edit:. . . .I'm a little wary of the site linked to . . . . it wanted details about my device and me -- including full birthdate -- that they should already have based on having registered it.  And the site isn't directly www.motorola.com -- on which I could find no reference to the offer.  So I didn't have a warm fuzzy and will hold off registering for now. . . .


----------



## Martel47

Thanks for this thread!  I just joined the Android family recently because I decided I couldn't drink the iEverything kool aid.  We are kind of locked into AT&T b/c my wife gets a discount through her employer.  I got an HTC Inspire.  I love the large screen.  I don't care for the battery life.  It's a trade-off, but the screen was necessary for my big fingers to type comfortably on a touch screen.

I am disappointed that this phone is not one of the ones with a Netflix app.  

I haven't read every page on the thread, but does anyone have a recommendation for a good flashcard app?  I want to make my own, probably using the phone's camera.  But, if there were available cards for what I need that wouldn't be necessary.  Unfortunately, the flashcard apps I've downloaded seem kind of buggy and I spend more time getting them to work than I actually do studying Greek.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Hi Martel, and welcome to Android. I. Have no flash card experience myself, but this thread may help you.

http://androidforums.com/android-applications/45040-flash-cards.html

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Retired

Ooooh. I got an LG Optimus One cell phone and am loving it. No front-facing camera like the more expensive model, but it does all the Android-y stuff I want it to do.

And another neat thing I discovered about my Samsung Galaxy Tab: I can sit in the living room, turn on the wifi, and watch a movie that's stored on a network drive. It boggles my mind.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I am now officially on EVO 3D watch!

"Premier" customers can order the phone now through the Sprint website, even though the official release isn't till Thursday.  They apparently started at Midnight Eastern time, and had so many orders that the Sprint site has been down periodically since.  I got online while it was functioning, and got my order in.  According to the Sprint reps, it is likely that my order will be shipped today (Tuesday) and I'll receive it on Wednesday.

There has been more drama in this than in a usual phone upgrade....The first reviews of the phone were issued late last week, and the reviews have been much more mixed than you'd expect.  In the follow-on, I'm reasonably satisfied for all the concerns that matter to me (I don't care about the 3D capability, I just want it as a fast and powerful phone that will be a flagship for HTC and Sprint, so will have all its issues tended to and the Ice Cream Sandwich update issued promptly) except one--Some reviewers claimed the phone's ability to lock onto a signal isn't as good as the old EVO, but others had no problems with the signal.  Ability to get a good signal is important for any phone, and especially for me since I browse the web via my phone a lot.  So I'm going to check that out carefully the first few days, and if I am not satisfied, back to Sprint it will go (I'll be down $35 and some hassle will be my only negatives, a very generous return policy by Sprint).

The other drama is that I started doing some research after the initial mixed reviews, and was intrigued by the Samsung Galaxy S II, which is already released in Europe and Korea, but hasn't been announced for the US yet.  Some things (not everything) about the phone were more appealing than the EVO.  But it isn't even announced for the US yet, and for the equivalent predecessor phone, Sprint ruined it by sticking a slider physical keyboard on it (my opinion, sorry keyboard lovers!).  So I decided to go with the bird in the hand!  But at least I have the Samsung as a fallback if I end up being unhappy with my EVO.

Final drama was that I'd pre-ordered the new phone from Best Buy about a month ago when it was first announced, so felt pretty secure about getting one first day, but when I called Best Buy to confirm today, they could find no trace of my pre-order.  I don't remember getting a receipt or acknowledgment of my pre-order, and couldn't find one in the place I normally keep such things.  So that made getting one early from Sprint more urgent than it otherwise would have been!

I'm gonna be checking my email continuously tomorrow for that shipping notice!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

And the new EVO 3D was shipped out by Sprint last night at 2 AM, and arrived here shortly after Noon!  I've been playing with it merrily, and am happy so far, despite a few minor glitches.


----------



## Andra

OK, my Dell Streak has a crack in the LCD and since Dell says that's not covered under the manufacturer's warranty, I'm now looking for a new phone.  We have AT&T and currently have the choices down to an HTC Inspire 4G, Sony Ericsson Xperiz X10, Samsung Captivate, Samsung Infuse or Motorola Atrix 4G.
I'd welcome any comments or thoughts on any of these phones.
My Streak is still usable at the moment and I'm trying not to make any quick decisions.  I am currently leaning more towards the Atrix because of the dual-core processor and the higher screen resolution


----------



## Martel47

I am really liking my HTC Inspire 4G with two exceptions:

1.  It eats battery like crazy, but this is a trade-off for its power and large, crisp screen.

2.  AT&T has it too "locked down".  I wanted to install a non-marketplace app the other day, and it was restricted, and I didn't and haven't had time to follow the non-rooting workaround instructions.

And, I couldn't beat the price.  After my last two phones, I swore off Samsung, even though their new one (Infuse, I think it was) was a serious option for me.  It was a really nice phone, but a lot of the Samsung support is yet to be released for it, which I see as a warning that it may never come from that company.

The Atrix was also a possibility for me, but the Inspire won with a larger screen.  The Atrix had a lot of possibilities, but many of them are too gimmicky for me, especially since I wouldn't be purchasing all the accessories.

As a novice Android user on AT&T, the Inspire has been great for me.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Andra said:


> OK, my Dell Streak has a crack in the LCD and since Dell says that's not covered under the manufacturer's warranty, I'm now looking for a new phone. We have AT&T and currently have the choices down to an HTC Inspire 4G, Sony Ericsson Xperiz X10, Samsung Captivate, Samsung Infuse or Motorola Atrix 4G.
> I'd welcome any comments or thoughts on any of these phones.
> My Streak is still usable at the moment and I'm trying not to make any quick decisions. I am currently leaning more towards the Atrix because of the dual-core processor and the higher screen resolution


See this review of the Atrix. I endorse the phone dog.com site if you want to check out reviews of other candidates there. Motoblur gets no love here, nor most anywhere else.

http://www.phonedog.com/2011/03/01/motorola-atrix-4g-review-by-aaron/

The ATT version of the Galaxy S II is supposedly coming soon. If I were on ATT I'd be thinking of going for that, though the fact that it allegedly won't have 4g might deter me if that ends up as true. As mentioned, Samsung got deservedly beat up on for slow updates, but they seem to be sincerely trying to mend their ways. That nice screen would be worth the risk for me!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I finally upgraded my phone to a Droid 2 Global on Saturday (had been having Droid envy for about a year).  I got through page 12 in this thread so far (only 20 more to go!) still on a major learning curve.  Look forward to reading and learning all the neat stuff you all have posted.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I finally upgraded my phone to a Droid 2 Global on Saturday (had been having Droid envy for about a year). I got through page 12 in this thread so far (only 20 more to go!) still on a major learning curve. Look forward to reading and learning all the neat stuff you all have posted.


Congrats, BKay! Enjoy your new toy, and don't stint in downloading apps to play with!


----------



## Andra

Thanks for the input.  DH was looking at the Galaxy S II, but didn't really want to wait since his BB was really starting to act up.
DH and I went to the AT&T store yesterday to look at the various models of Android phones.  We had mostly narrowed our choices down to the Atrix or the Infuse.  They were sitting right next to each other and the display on the Infuse blew the Atrix out of the water.  The screen is so sharp and crisp - it's beautiful!  And at 4.5" it's only half an inch less screen real estate than my Streak.  The Infuse is also very thin and lightweight.
So we ended up with an Infuse for DH and one for me.  Now I'm trying to get things configured kind of the way they were on the Streak.  It's a bit of a challenge since Samsung does some things differently, but give me a week or so and I'll be good.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thank you Claw, do you have any reccommendations of current apps that would be fun to play with?  There were some listed early in this thread but I still haven't reached the end and the topics seem to jump around a bit (different phones, tablets...) lol

The coworkers that are privileged to have company phones have Droids and have helped me a bit but I'm always open for additional assistance.  I am currently having to charge the phone at least 1-2 times a day and I really don't use it very much yet.  The IT guy here at work suggested that I charge it from the computer and see if that makes a difference, I'll try but don't see how that should help.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Andra

B-Kay 1325 said:


> <snip>
> I am currently having to charge the phone at least 1-2 times a day and I really don't use it very much yet. The IT guy here at work suggested that I charge it from the computer and see if that makes a difference, I'll try but don't see how that should help.
> Any suggestions?


You want to make sure to turn off things that you aren't using, especially the bluetooth and wifi because they will eat the battery. I've also learned to keep the display a little darker and make sure I turn it off when I'm not using it (I have a longer time-out because it annoys me when I'm looking at something and the screen goes dark).
I'm not sure about charging it from your computer - maybe someone else will chime in... Mine charges slower from the computer.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Thank you Claw, do you have any reccommendations of current apps that would be fun to play with? There were some listed early in this thread but I still haven't reached the end and the topics seem to jump around a bit (different phones, tablets...) lol


A few out-of-the-ordinary ones that I like:

Good Morning (the one by Flywheel with a yellow-and-blue flower-looking thing as the icon symbol)--Wakes me up in the morning with music, alarm (both pretty normal) but then by reading my calendar entries for the day to me, telling me the weather forecast, and reading any message I typed in.

WakeVoice--Similar to Good Morning, but slightly different. The voice that wakes you makes lame little jokes that change periodically, plus it will read the news. I alternate between the two programs for my alarm on different days.

Astro File Manager--Not that out of the ordinary, but great app!

Galaxy Wire and PhysOrg.com News--Space and science news for geeks.

Mvideo Player--Better video player than the stock one on my EVO 4G, I haven't really compared it to the one on the 3D yet.

FoxyRing--I've never used the program, but I really like the widget that comes with it. Lets you quickly silence your phone for a period up to five hours, but the sound will come back on automatically at the end of that time, even if you forget to intervene.

GasBuddy

EONW (Effects of Nuclear Weapons)--For the morbidly curious creep in all of us.

Pulse or MyTaptu--News feed organizers

RadarNow--Fast, simple non-fancy radar. Essential for those who live in Tornado Alley.

QuintessArt--If you don't care for the art yourself, use it to try to impress cultured members of the opposite sex!

Tricorder by Moonblink--Incredibly cool and geeky app, especially if you are a fan of Star Trek TOS. Even if you are too young for Kirk and Spock, this thing uses the sensors in your phone to do some really cool things that actually work!

Wifi Analyzer by Kevin Yuan

I actually enjoy some live wallpapers on a short-term basis till I get tired of 'em for the moment. The ones by Kittehface tend to be good, especially Aquarium Live and Friendly Bugs.

As for battery life, it seems to be a fact of life that smart phones in general, and Android phones in particular need to be charged more often than lesser phones. This webpage was written for a specific phone, but has some tips that are applicable to most any Android phone:

http://www.goodandevo.net/2010/05/20-tips-to-improve-htc-evo-4g-battery-life.html

The Reader's Digest Condensed Version of the above article would be:

In particular, I'd recommend looking at when apps sync and reducing the frequency for those you don't really, really want. The Facebook app is notorious for draining batteries by frequent syncs. It is worthwhile to check for syncing accounts both on the menu>settings>account sync button where there are a bunch of different things listed, and in individual apps that may have separate sync options in their menus.

Turning down the brightness on your screen is also particularly important.

I used an app called Juice Defender for awhile, and it helped my battery life. It works by automatically controlling some of the radios in your phone. I eventually stopped using it because it messed with updating my widgets, but it did help. Ann in Arlington tried it after I mentioned it, and last I heard she was still pleased with it. The free version is fine, and may be worth trying out.

I'd still read the article I linked to above and try some of the different suggestions.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Andra said:


> You want to make sure to turn off things that you aren't using, especially the bluetooth and wifi because they will eat the battery. I've also learned to keep the display a little darker and make sure I turn it off when I'm not using it (I have a longer time-out because it annoys me when I'm looking at something and the screen goes dark).
> I'm not sure about charging it from your computer - maybe someone else will chime in... Mine charges slower from the computer.


The adapter plug from the manufacturer may provide a higher current than plugging into the USB port on a computer, and charge the phone faster as Andra mentioned. I am pretty confident that charging from the computer vs. wall plug may affect speed of charging, but that it won't affect the battery life of the phone once charged.

Incidentally, you may enjoy an app called "Beautiful Widgets" that has literally hundreds of different clocks on it, as well as nice widgets to do all sorts of settings on your phone. Costs a couple of bucks, but it is worth it if that sort of thing appeals to you.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> I am currently having to charge the phone at least 1-2 times a day and I really don't use it very much yet.


I think that was the hardest thing I found when I got my original Droid...how quickly I'd lose battery life. I work at a desk, so I bought a dock for mine. The dock turns the home page into a very nice clock. That way, it charges throughout the day. I also have a dock at home, and at night have it on the dock for my bedside clock.

The apps I have that I absolutely love are:

GasBuddy
GroceryIQ
Kroger (I do most of my shopping there, and it links coupons to my Kroger Plus card)
Pandora
SplashID
Easy Bills (bill reminder)
Jorte (a Google Calendar interface)
GO Launcher (a fairly new home launcher--I love it!)
GO Messaging
Apps Organizer (lets you organize apps by type, then replace the shortcuts with the apps organizer types (so all games appear when I hit the games icon, all multimedia apps appear when I hit the multimedia icon).


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thanks Andra, Claw and Hoosiermama for all the ideas!  The IT guy suggested the computer to phone charging as it takes longer and he thought that his phone got a longer life from charging that way.  I had no idea when purchasing this phone that this would be an issue so was quite surprised.  I am aware now and will probably just charge the phone every night (kinda like what we had to do with the K1).

I will check out the apps you all suggested, they sound interesting.  Claw I will read the article you recommended when I get home.  You guys are all wonderful and I knew that I would get great ideas by posting here on the KB's.


----------



## 911jason

I use a paid app called Extended Controls (there are tons of free alternatives) to place a widget on my home screen with toggle switches for several of the battery eating functions of my phone. This is an old screenshot, but you can see it along the bottom of the screen. I currently have a power button, brightness button (each click raises brightness 20%), wi-fi toggle, wi-fi hotspot toggle, GPS toggle and vibrate.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Well, it isn't as cool as a Xoom, nor as expensive, but after having repeated battery troubles with my Nook Color, I weakened when I saw that wifi-only Dell Streak 7 tablets could be had for $279. The new Dell Streak arrived today, and I am happy with it with one major exception. As long as they are available at this price, I see no reason to get a Nook Color, this is much more flexible if you don't root the NC, and it is much more powerful if you do root the NC! The Streak has a nice dual-core processor, and Android and every app that I've tried runs smooth as silk.

Things I like about the Streak are that I love the 7 inch tablet form factor for traveling, and that it is powerful and everything runs smoothly.

Shortcomings of the Streak I knew about ahead of time are that the resolution isn't great for a seven inch screen (fewer pixels than my EVO 3D phone with less than half the screen area), and that there is an excellent chance it will never be updated to Honeycomb, at least not officially. The resolution is plenty (for my eyes) to make the Kindle app work great. It does NOT work so well for reading magazines in Zinio. Text is difficult to read in full page view. Looks okay if you zoom in. I'll be using it as a Kindle substitute when traveling, and be happy, but I don't think magazines are gonna work so well.

The shortcoming I didn't know about in advance is that the conversion from a 3G tablet to wifi-only is FUBAR'd, and this wifi-only tablet still thinks it is a cell phone. It's delusions wouldn't concern me except that it sucks up power looking for a cell phone signal it isn't equipped to receive--According to Android, fully 80 percent of my battery use is spent on "cell phone standby". I can stop the excess drain by going into airplane mode, but if I fire up wifi to go surfing, the drain returns. Judging from the internet, I'm not the only one who has this problem. Tomorrow I will contact Dell Customer Support and see what they have to say. Ends up this is not correct. See the note below!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a friend and he recently got an ASUS tablet with Android 3.1 (I think that's Honeycomb).  He seems happy with it though it takes a lot longer to wake from a sleep state than my XOOM. .. . .


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Well I was out of town until yesterday so this is the first chance I have had to update you all with my battery issue.  Before leaving town on Friday I stopped by the Verizon store to discuss the battery and they ended up putting a new battery in my 6 day old Droid 2 Global phone.  After giving it a full charge during my drive to Casa Grande, AZ the battery lasted until Sunday afternoon.  I haven't had any problems with using the phone or the battery losing its charge since.  Now that I am back in town I will be checking out some of the Apps you all have posted about.  Thanks for all your help, this board is amazing!!


----------



## CegAbq

B-Kay 1325 said:


> this board is amazing!!


It really is; & hope your phone woes are solved!


----------



## Retired

The apps I use most are Adao Task Manager (has an auto-kill for other apps, and you can make it ignore certain ones like the alarm clock so you don't accidentally disable your alarm when you're trying to save the battery), Plume for Twitter, Swype (oh, how I love Swype), and NetCounter (shows you how much bandwidth you've used both on wifi and on the cell network).

And Angry Birds. But it's for the physics. Uh-huh.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For anyone who followed my comments on the wifi Dell Streak 7" tablet, although Android's battery monitor claims 80% of my battery use is going to cell phone standby, that appears not to be the case.  I took time this evening and used some apps that monitor battery usage, and it uses less battery most of the time than my EVO 3D phone does with the same settings.  And very little battery when I'm not actively surfing the internet or doing something on the screen.  Not sure for the reasons so much battery life is claimed to be used, but it doesn't appear the battery is actually affected.

Now that that problem is solved, I think the Streak 7" wifi is quite a deal for under $300.  Much better buy than a Nook Color, in my opinion.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those of you who get your Androids from Verizon, I'm told the Droid 3 is coming out now, and the Droid Bionic will probably be released in August.  So you have some excellent choices now if you are looking to upgrade.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those of you who get your Androids from Verizon, I'm told the Droid 3 is coming out now, and the Droid Bionic will probably be released in August. So you have some excellent choices now if you are looking to upgrade.


And do it quick before they eliminate the unlimited data plan.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> And do it quick before they eliminate the unlimited data plan.


Too late! Already gone. I actually considered shifting to them from Sprint at the last second, since Sprint's data networks suck dead bunnies, and Verizon's 4G is jawdropping fast, and available in my town. But the phones Verizon offered that had 4G capability weren't as good as the EVO 4G I just retired on Sprint. And I like getting a subsidized new phone every year from Sprint. So I chose to remain on Sprint, which does treat me pretty well since I've been with them for so long. But I sure envy that 4G, especially since they will now have some excellent phones to go with it.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> Too late! Already gone.


Yes it's too late for new customers or Verizon customers upgrading from a non-data plan/phone.
But anyone who already had a 3G phone with unlimited data plan can get upgrade to a 4G/LTE phone & keep the unlimited data plan


----------



## Andra

Claw,
Don't buy a whole lot of accessories for your Streak. I have extra chargers as well as the 5/7 media dock - all of which are useless since my LCD for my 5" Streak cracked. I'll get with you next week to see about sending them to you if you are interested.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Andra said:


> Claw,
> Don't buy a whole lot of accessories for your Streak. I have extra chargers as well as the 5/7 media dock - all of which are useless since my LCD for my 5" Streak cracked. I'll get with you next week to see about sending them to you if you are interested.


What a generous offer!

Thanks, Andra. Sorry about your Streak, but glad you are (I assume) still enjoying your new Infuse. How handy that the media dock fits both the 5 and 7 inch, I'm eager to try it out.


----------



## 911jason

How cool is that?! 

So... uh, Claw... got any Nook accessories you no longer need?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

911jason said:


> How cool is that?!
> 
> So... uh, Claw... got any Nook accessories you no longer need?


I'm debating whether to keep my NC "in reserve" or give it to a geeky disabled buddy. Probably will give it away since the Streak is working out. Only accessory I have is a slipcase coder that will go to himM


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> or give it to a geeky disabled buddy. Probably will give it away since the Streak is working out. Only accessory I have is a slipcase coder that will go to himM


How very thoughtful!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I never bothered to root it, hopefully he will do so.  He bought one of the notoriously bad Augen tablets awhile back, so I know he is interested.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is a free, ad-supported official Scrabble app in the Market now.


----------



## Tam

The Hooded Claw said:


> I never bothered to root it, hopefully he will do so. He bought one of the notoriously bad Augen tablets awhile back, so I know he is interested.


What does it mean to "root it" ? I keep seeing that expression but can't figure it out. I am usually good at Googling and searching, but for this I have yet to find an eexplanation I can understand.


----------



## Martel47

Tam said:


> What does it mean to "root it" ? I keep seeing that expression but can't figure it out. I am usually good at Googling and searching, but for this I have yet to find an eexplanation I can understand.


Rooting means taking the software back to its unmodified, root, state. For example, my HTC Inspire 4g from AT&T is locked down so that I can only add software from the Android store. It also has software from AT&T that can't be removed. If I were to root the phone, I would have the ability to access the settings that would allow me to download from anywhere and the file access to delete the bloatware.

There are some risks with rooting-it usually voids the warranty, and there is a chance that you can mess up some settings that are locked for good reason.

And it's not just phones. The Nook color can be rooted to make it a lightweight tablet.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

What Martel said.  The point to rooting is that it lets you bypass manufacturer restrictions on the phone.  This can let you do cool things, or let you brick the phone.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> or let you brick the phone.


And 'bricking' is not a good thing; essentially your phone becomes unusable if you don't understand what you are doing; however, if one decides to go down the root path, there are lots of good instructions to help avoid bricking.


----------



## Tam

Thanks for the explanations. I do not have a smartphone at this time so probably not something I need to concern myself with. I have a wifi Xoom tablet - which I am satisfied with in every way so wouldn't want to mess too much with it - if it even was desirable!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For anyone who's been thinking about a Xoom, WOOT -- www.woot.com -- has refurbished ones available today for $399.99 plus $5 shipping.  These are the 32 GB model with WiFi only.


----------



## Martel47

Ann in Arlington said:


> For anyone who's been thinking about a Xoom, WOOT -- www.woot.com -- has refurbished ones available today for $399.99 plus $5 shipping. These are the 32 GB model with WiFi only.


If I had the money, Ann, you'd be an enabler. There's a reason I don't look at Woot. But saving $100 or more on an item I don't need and wouldn't be buying at full price isn't really saving money.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Martel47 said:


> If I had the money, Ann, you'd be an enabler. There's a reason I don't look at Woot. But saving $100 or more on an item I don't need and wouldn't be buying at full price isn't really saving money.


Ditto. But I confess my heart did speed up when I saw that deal. I would love it but I was able to resist.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Geez!  You people!  They're going to take away my "enabler" card!


(I already have one and seriously thought whether I should buy another and who could I give it too.  )


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I actually came here this morning to post the Woot deal, so Ann out-enabled me!  I wasn't tempted by the deal myself, the Xoom just doesn't excite me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's free app via the Android Appstore at Amazon:



Usually they're games and such, but this one looks like it might even be useful. . . .regularly $4.99 . . . . . . .


----------



## Andra

Claw, sent you a pm about the Streak Accessories.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Swiftkey X is the Amazon free App of the Day at the Amazon Appstore.  I have been using this from the Android market, and it is my favorite keyboard.  Might be worth grabbin'!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those who use live wallpaper, I highly recommend the spring zen hd wallpaper. There are free and paid versions, the paid version is cheap so I went ahead and got the paid version after I liked the free version.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For those of you on the East Coast, you may be interested in Radar Now, a free app that I (as a resident of tornado alley) always pack on my EVO:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.usnaviguide.radar_now

If you really are into meterology and such, the following app looks really cool. I don't have the knowledge to interpret all the meterology info, so can't justify the $9.99 price:

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.basevelocity.radarscope

So I struggle along with Radar Now for free, but either looks worth your attention. If you're in the possible impact area of the hurricane, make sure those Androids are charged up, and that you have a car charger available in case power goes out for an extended period. There's nothing wrong with spare batteries or an external battery, either. I have an external battery I picked up at Office Depot for $25 or so that I can plug into my phone and keep the phone going for several hours.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have the WeatherBug app which has a radar component. . . .but I might check out Radar Now.  Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have the WeatherBug app which has a radar component. . . .but I might check out Radar Now. Thanks!


The creator of Radar Now addresses WeatherBug in his Marketplace description. He says that RadarNow is designed to do just one thing, give quick detailed radar images without fancy graphics or extra stuff. I think it does it well, and during tornado season I always go to RadarNow when I'm worried.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It doesn't look as nice on my Xoom. . .appears 'out of focus'.  It's clearly optimized for a smaller screen.  If all you want is radar it's definitely faster than opening WeatherBug.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> It doesn't look as nice on my Xoom. . .appears 'out of focus'. It's clearly optimized for a smaller screen. If all you want is radar it's definitely faster than opening WeatherBug.


You're right about the resolution, it doesn't scale apparently. On my EVO 3D with a higher resolution screen the radar image is smaller because the number of pixels doesn't increase. If it still doesn't increase on your xoom, that would look terrible!

I'd love to get the Radarscope application, but can't justify the high cost.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah . . . it's big but. .  .not so clear. . . .WeatherBug works great, though - but I have the paid version as i got it free via Amazon one day when it was their Android App Store special. . . .  it looks great on my Droid, small screen, though.  Looks like the outer bands of rain are just getting to Richmond so it's good you left!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Amazon Free App of the day is Photo Enhance Pro, which appears to be a pretty good photo editing app.  I've "bought" it, but haven't used it so have no personal experience.

As it happens, "Radar Now" had a major update this morning with a total rewrite.  It looks much nicer now.  But it still doesn't look like it will address the issue Ann mentioned of not having resolution to look good on a tablet screen.  Much nicer on a phone, and I subscribed to the premium for a year ($2.99) just to encourage the developer.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

When the mood strikes me, I write up a list of Android apps I've liked recently and post them on an Android phone message board.  Here's the most recent list, for anyone interested:

If you like architecture or just find unusual buildings interesting, "Buildings" by OpenBuildings, Inc. will interest you. if you like buildings and are a history buff, you will especially love HistoryPin, which links to old photos of buildings in your area (or in another area you designate), gives you GPS directions to the photo site, and encourages you to take a current day photo through a unique camera viewfinder that lets you overlay a "ghost" image of the old photo over your viewfinder.

I got the app "Business Calendar" by Appgenix when it was app of the day in the Amazon appstore, and I find I prefer it to the stock Android Calendar app, and the other calendars I've tried. It's available in the regular Android Market if you don't want to mess with Amazon.

For people who clog up their smartphone with to do items, appointments, and missed phone calls or texts (I'm one of those people), I find the "Executive Assistant" widget by Appventive to be really helpful. Highly customizable, it puts a lot of info about alerts, tasks, etc. in a compact and readable widget.

I find CamScanner to be much superior to the camera app as a way to record documents (including to export them to Evernote if necessary).

I bought Copilot Live Premium USA (a navigation program that installs the maps on your SD card so you don't need a 3G connection) to be very useful the one or two times I've actually needed it. If you never drive out in the country, you may not care about this. But I like having it as insurance. It works well, and the maps are very good (not perfect). I bought it for ten bucks during an introductory promotion, I understand it is more expensive now, they claimed the regular price would be thirty dollars. The older version of what appears to be the same software (without some interface improvements and other upgrades) still looks to be available in the market for ten dollars, and may be a better buy.

During a Federal Emergency Management Agency press conference on the storm, I saw mention of a FEMA app for Android and iPhone. I've downloaded it, but haven't used it yet. It apparently has good information on initial response to emergencies available so it will be on your phone even if the network or power has gone out. It's free, so you may want to get it. Be sure to get the Android market app from FEMA, I know nothing of a similarly named app in the Market by some other organization.

I just finished my first trip (to Virginia, where I was there for the earthquake, and flew out early to get away from the hurricane!) using the Tripit app to keep track of all my reservations, and it works well. It is very convenient that it strips reservation information out of your confirmation emails without your intervention, and puts it all in a sequential list, including things like checking out of hotels and returning rental cars by the designated time. A nice widget displays the next reservation. When I changed my plane flight to come home from Virginia early, it was very convenient to have in one listing all my reservations, their associated ID numbers, and the phone numbers of the provider so I didn't have to go digging through email or notes to know who to call and what reservation I had to cancel.

If you are a nostalgia buff, or just a big fan of an actor from the thirties or forties (Lucille Ball for me!), you may enjoy Old Time Radio. Lets you listen to entire episodes of old shows, and download them as MP3s for offline listening on airplanes and such.

For web browsing over Sprint's crummy 3G network, I find Opera Mini to be noticeably faster. It compresses the website you want to view before sending it to your phone, and seems to speed things up.


----------



## Guest

Rooting is cool. I love my rooted Nook Color!


----------



## CegAbq

NYCKindleFan said:


> Rooting is cool. I love my rooted Nook Color!


Wow, looks just like an Android phone screen (except really large!) Way to go.


----------



## Guest

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those who use live wallpaper, I highly recommend the spring zen hd wallpaper. There are free and paid versions, the paid version is cheap so I went ahead and got the paid version after I liked the free version.


It's gorgeous but it absolutely destroyed my battery life. Not worth it.


----------



## 911jason

Nice NYC... I love my CM7 Nook! =)


----------



## 911jason

Hands-on with the upcoming Amazon Tablet running on a highly-modified version of Android.

http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/02/amazon-kindle-tablet/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FYI Kindle just released an update for it's Kindle app for Android.  Has a new 'home' screen which includes your downloaded titles as well as recommendations.  Interestingly, I'm not seeing the new layout on my Xoom, though I do on my DROID.  Weird.

As to the ever strengthening tablet rumors from Amazon, there's a whole thread about that in LTK.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Audubon Field Guide to Birds is on sale for Labor Day Weekend in the Android Market. Regular $14.99, on sale for $4.99. Make sure you download it over wifi, it is a big download.


----------



## 911jason

Ann in Arlington said:


> As to the ever strengthening tablet rumors from Amazon, there's a whole thread about that in LTK.


Sorry, thought we were 'keeping all the neat Android stuff in one place'.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Many of us love navigating with Google Navigation on our android phone. As you probably know, Google navigation depends on having data service available, so it won't work out in the boondocks where there is no cell service, or voice service but no data service.

I keep an app called Copilot Live Premium on my phone for these emergencies, and it works very well. The maps and points of interest (such as gas stations) are stored on your SD card. It is expensive, about thirty bucks, though I got it on an introductory special for about ten dollars.

The same company that makes that program has a less capable program called Copilot Standard. It is on special over Labor Day weekend for four dollars! I bought a copy for my Dell Streak 7 tablet, which has a GPS but is wifi only, and used it when I went out and about this morning. It isn't as full featured as the expensive program,but it is good enough. It reads directions out loud and shows you the map just like the google app, but doesn't speak the street names, it just says "turn left" instead of "turn left on Olive Street."

I highly recommend it for the money. For four dollars, it is worth it even if you only really need it just once.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.alk.copilot.namarket.usa&feature=search_result


----------



## 25803

I'm finally entering this century. Hubby and I each ordered Droid3s today and they will arrive on Thursday. Until now we've each had basic phones, so the whole apps thing is new to us.

Is there a place where I can find a list of must-have apps for those just getting started?

My older son who is a deputy sheriff has a cool metal detector app on his iphone (he says it works well), but I don't think I'd have much use for one <g> I'm sure there are some apps that most people find useful and that's the kind of newbie list I'm hoping for. I'm not looking for games at this point.

Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

KathyCarmichael said:


> Is there a place where I can find a list of must-have apps for those just getting started?


I gave some of my personal favorites on these two posts. Obviously I play with my phone too much and have too much time on my hands!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26295.msg1179634.html#msg1179634

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,26295.msg1297444.html#msg1297444

Plus better-known ones such as Pandora, Netflix (if available for your phone), Yelp, Evernote, the Amazon Kindle app, Google Voice Search (really convenient!!), etc.


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks, as always, to THC for his great recommendations!  I'm in the same boat as far as getting my first Android, and I went to the Market website and there was a feature meant for first time users called "Toolbox" or something like that.  Some good apps that most people would need in there.


----------



## 25803

Thanks so much THC and Spotsmom.  I've bookmarked all of these, so I'll be ready to go once our Droids arrive


----------



## 25803

The Hooded Claw said:


> Plus better-known ones such as Pandora, Netflix (if available for your phone), Yelp, Evernote, the Amazon Kindle app, Google Voice Search (really convenient!!), etc.


Just a side note, I'm you mentioned these, because I really don't know even the better-known ones. TY.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Also, note that Amazon has a free app of the day in its App Store.  This is an app that normally costs $2 or more that is offered free for one day.  Some are useless -- silly games or whatever, but every now and again they'll have something truly usefull that you could get an ad supported version of free, but it's nice to get the full, real thing, for free.


----------



## 25803

Thanks so much, Ann. How do I find it on Amazon or is it an email I need to sign up for?


----------



## 25803

I found the store after clicking around on Amazon awhile.  The free app today is probably one I want.  Do you know if I can download it onto my computer and then upload to my phone once it arrives?


----------



## CegAbq

KathyCarmichael said:


> I found the store after clicking around on Amazon awhile. The free app today is probably one I want. Do you know if I can download it onto my computer and then upload to my phone once it arrives?


You can just 'purchase' it & then when you get your phone, download the Amazon App & sign in through your phone to your Amazon account & your apps will be waiting to download; no need to download to your computer (I'm not even sure you can do that).
Have fun exploring the wonderful world of Android!


----------



## 25803

Thanks, Carol. I clicked purchase, then had to enter my mobile number. Hopefully it'll be waiting for me once I can install the Amazon app   Yay. Thanks!


----------



## spotsmom

Being a new smartphone user, I highly recommend that you download the phone's user manual and read it.  Maybe I'm just old, but there was a lot of stuff I needed to learn about just how to work the darn thing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

spotsmom said:


> Being a new smartphone user, I highly recommend that you download the phone's user manual and read it. Maybe I'm just old, but there was a lot of stuff I needed to learn about just how to work the darn thing.


Speaking of manuals, for most consumer electronics and other complicated gadgets, you'll be able to find the manual in pdf form that can be downloaded to your phone where you can refer to it at will without losing it. I always misplace the manual!

Tablets are even better than phone for reading the manual. though I don't carry a tablet everywhere like my phone.


----------



## 25803

spotsmom said:


> Being a new smartphone user, I highly recommend that you download the phone's user manual and read it. Maybe I'm just old, but there was a lot of stuff I needed to learn about just how to work the darn thing.


LOL! This shows how long it's been since I've bought a new phone, because my old phone came with a physical manual. Thanks so much for this tip.

And thanks to THC for the tip about a pdf version.

I've been poking around Amazon's android apps store and it's like candy to a baby.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Today's Amazon free app of the day is a recipe access and organization application that looks useful for some people (though not for me).


----------



## 25803

That recipe app looks good, THC. Thanks for the heads up!

I'm still waiting on my Droid 3. It's been back ordered and now they're saying it won't arrive until 9/20. I'm collecting all of these apps for when the time comes, whenever it may be.


----------



## spotsmom

Patience, my friend!!  I have none, so that's why I got my phone at Costco!!!


----------



## 25803

spotsmom said:


> Patience, my friend!! I have none, so that's why I got my phone at Costco!!!


Spotsmom,

You're so clever. If only I had thought of that. My mom always used to tell me that I'm a writer because I had to learn patience. I am being sorely tried on this one


----------



## Tam

I'm in the market for a new phone (Verizon) and have almost decided to take the plunge to a smartphone and data plan. I've looked at the various Droid models both online and in the store and I just can't decide. I'm leaning towards the Droid Charge, but honestly I can't really tell much difference between them. The sales guy was trying to sell me on 4G but I'm just not sold on whether it's really worth the extra money. 

Any opinions on which of the various Droids are best?


----------



## 25803

Hi Tam,

I think 4G is supposed to be faster and you are less likely to have dropped calls, but other than that I'm pretty clueless.  The Droid 3 I've ordered is 3G because it wasn't offered with 4G.  None of the 4G phones had slide-out keyboards which I really wanted.

I'm glad to know I'm not the only newbie to the world of smartphones


----------



## spotsmom

I just went through the same process, although my main research was Android vs iPhone.  

I checked Consumer Reports, and online reviews and decided on the Incredible 2.  We don't have 4G in my area and won't for several years so that was not important to me.  What was important was a large screen size (although I didn't get the biggest), clarity of calls, feel in my hand, etc.  I also have Verizon.  I got a great deal at Costco.  HOWEVER, I subsequently found out that if you are simply upgrading you can get many Verizon smartphones for A PENNY on Amazon!!  I had no idea that Amazon sold cellphones!

I am really happy with the Droid Incredible 2.  It got terrific reviews and has worked well for me so far.  Costco had it for $79 last month (vs $199 at the Verizon store) so I got a good deal.  Besides, Costco will let you bring back a defective phone for 90 days (Verizon store will not).


----------



## Tam

So - if you get a Verizon compatible  smartphone at Amazon or Costco, does Verizon charge you to activate it?

I did learn that I can return a basic phone currently on my plan for a $100 VISA gift card after buying a Verizon smartphone. So that does bring the price down...


----------



## 911jason

Amazon Wireless is a reseller for Verizon and the other cellular providers. They will handle everything for you just as if you were dealing directly with Verizon. You will more than likely still pay the same activation fees, but it will probably just be on your next bill.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tam said:


> I'm in the market for a new phone (Verizon) and have almost decided to take the plunge to a smartphone and data plan. I've looked at the various Droid models both online and in the store and I just can't decide. I'm leaning towards the Droid Charge, but honestly I can't really tell much difference between them. The sales guy was trying to sell me on 4G but I'm just not sold on whether it's really worth the extra money.
> 
> Any opinions on which of the various Droids are best?


Verizon's 4G service is a _LOT_ faster than 3G service, did you try them out in the Verizon store? Typically only "corporate stores" owned by the cell phone company (and not resellers such as Best Buy or franchise stores) will have actual phones that are connected to the network for you to try out. If you intend to browse the internet (or view video or listen to music streamed over the internet) and there is 4G in your area, or it is expected to be in your area, I'd suggest a 4G phone is worth it. If browsing the internet from anywhere doesn't appeal to you, and you're very sure that you won't get "hooked" on it after you have the phone, 4G isn't a big deal. But it is amazingly useful and addictive to be able to look things up from anywhere!

A website called phonedog.com does video reviews of all sorts of phones where you can watch the phone being used, and listen to a knowledgeable reviewer talk about it. They may help you make up your mind.

A few more generic comments-- If you're willing to carry the phone around, a large screen makes it much easier to see what is on the screen, and easier for the fat-fingered among us to touch the right thing on the screen. This does make the phone bulkier, though. Since you're going to have the phone (presumably) for two years, which is a long time for tech stuff, it is probably worth the money to buy a newer and faster phone that will still be able to keep up with fancier software and such two years from now.

I am with Sprint rather than Verizon, so have no direct experience with Verizon phones other than playing with them in the store, but the screens used by Samsung are typically a cut above those used by other manufacturers, which is a plus for the Charge. The Droid Thunderbolt seems to get a lot of complaints about poor battery life, I'd avoid it (which is a pity, as I have been happy with phones from HTC, which makes the Thunderbolt). If it was me, I'd spend the extra fifty or one hundred dollars to get a top of the line phone, the cost difference isn't large for something you'll use every day for two years. For myself, I'd get one of the new dual-core phones such as the Bionic. The better performance from dual core won't make a huge difference now, but in a couple of years it will probably be more significant. On the other hand, I am a self-confessed phone nerd.

At the risk of being thrown out of the Android club, note that it looks like a new model of iPhone is coming out in a month or so, if you aren't allergic to fruit on your phones. Android vs. iPhone has been discussed in other threads around here. Both are reasonable choices, each has advantages.

I suggest it is worth your while to check out some of the video reviews on PhoneDog.com. You may see something about a particular model that really appeals to you, or that totally turns you off.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Droid Thunderbolt seems to get a lot of complaints about poor battery life, I'd avoid it


I have a Thunderbolt & really love it. Now - I'm not rooted & I did buy 2 extra batteries to carry with me (got them from Amazon for less than $20 that included a separate charger; they were sold as MyTouch 4G batteries, thus they were cheaper than a 'Thunderbolt' battery ).

I usually take my phone off the charger around 7am. Then On a normal work day I'm always by a charger (both at my home & work desks & in my car) and I keep it plugged in if I'm sitting still. On days when I cannot be at a charger at all, then I usually have to swap out batteries along about 5 or 6 pm.

I very much like my Thunderbolt; I've not had the other problems that people have complained about. I use my phone for my audible audiobook player, my Kindle reader most of the time & other digital books I check out from my public library through the OverDrive system.

My son has an original Incredible and he really likes it a lot; it's battery also is not great & he makes sure he has access to a charger throughout the day. I haven't followed how the Incredible 2s compare to the original one though.

One more edit: I'm in Albuquerque & we don't have 4G yet, but Verizon keeps claiming that 'most' of the country will be 4G by the end of the year! I have had the opportunity to spend a week or more in a couple of cities that have 4G (San Antonio, Minneapolis) & it is definitely faster & I can't wait for it to arrive in Albuquerque. Next week I'm going to be in Houston, which also has 4G, so I'm looking forward to that as well


----------



## spotsmom

I would also like to highly recommend watching videos on YouTube for the various phones (you can even see videos on cases!).  There are even comparisons.  This is where I found phonedog (thank you, Claw).  These videos were the deciding factor in the phone I chose.

Costco recommended phonescoop.com which does reviews, but I didn't find that nearly as helpful as phonedog.


----------



## 25803

My patience paid off. My Droid 3 arrived this afternoon. Now all I have to do is figure out how to activate and use it  Fun.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

KathyCarmichael said:


> My patience paid off. My Droid 3 arrived this afternoon. Now all I have to do is figure out how to activate and use it  Fun.


Hurrah! Enjoy your new toy. Don't wear yourself out installing all those apps!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've been meaning to do this for awhile....I thought I'd post some shots of how I've sent up the home screens on my phone for the benefit of the newer phone owners. As always with this sort of thing, these are what works well for me, and what works well for someone else may be entirely different!

This is my center home screen, the one that appears when I first turn on the phone:










The top two items with the date and time are from Beautiful Widgets. The one with the weather forecast just below that is a widget from "Weatherbug Elite". Below that, I have stuff that I will often want to access fast. The "Timed silence" widget is also from Beautiful Widgets. I find it very useful, as it turns off the phone ringer for a period of time I designate, but then turns it back on at the end of that time. So if I have a work meeting, I can turn the ringer off for two hours (for instance), but then the ringer will come back on afterwards even if I forget. Better than just using the physical rocker switch to turn the sound down and forgetting to reset it later. If you don't want to get Beautiful Widgets, a similar widget that is almost as good is available for free with an app called Foxy Ringer. I never actually used Foxy Ringer after initially trying it out, but I kept it installed on my phone for ages just to use this widget! Eventually I discovered the better one in Beautiful Widgets, and uninstalled Foxy Ringer.

A lot of people prefer to fill up the top two rows with a big "digital clock" like this:










And there's nothing wrong with that if it pleases you. I find the date easier to read on my setup, and the weather info more useful.

If I flick one screen to the right from the center screen, I have a screen full of switches and stuff to control settings on my phone:










These switches came from HTC (my phone maker) I assume Motorola, or whoever made your phone will include similar ones. If nothing else, there is also a nice set in Beautiful Widgets. Ghost Commander at the bottom is an app that works similar to Windows Explorer in Windows, and lets you view all the folders and files on your phone, move, copy, or delete things, etc. It costs a couple of bucks, a similar program called Astro is 90% as good and is free.

On the opposite side of my center screen (in other words if I flick to the left from the center screen with the date and time), most of the screen is taken up by a widget that summarizes all the latest stuff. This one is called "Executive Assistant". I got it when it was the free app of the day on Amazon. I really like it, though it is fairly pricey as widgets go (I believe about five bucks, there is also a free version available). Each of the blocks on Executive Assistant tells you one thing--The top one lists the number and name of any calls you missed, the next one lists the next couple of items on your calendar, next one lists stuff from your "to do" list, below that lists the most recent email(s) you received on the phone, and at the bottom lists the first few words of the most recent text messages. By clicking on the widget you can clear these out when you don't want to see them any more (i.e., you returned the phone call, or aren't going to return it). You can get rid of any of those blocks you don't want, and you have a lot of options to vary the size of the widget.










If you don't want to get the Executive Assistant widget, you may want to look at another calendar or agenda widget. Your phone probably came with some good ones, and there are gazillions of them in the market for free or for small cost.

Below the Executive Assistant widget is a "word of the day" widget that I put there just because there is room and it's fun to have it where I'll always see it each day. If you click on the widget, it takes you to the dictionary.com website where you can look up definitions, synonyms, etc. for any word. When I am traveling, I remove the Word of the Day widget and replace it with a widget from Tripit, an app that helps keep track of plane, hotel, and car reservations and tells you your next one.

My other screens are filled up with links to my favorite apps, favorite bookmarked websites, etc. I may post those some other day, but those will be highly individual. I don't use any other widgets, but you may want to use widgets from Facebook, news websites, etc.

Again, this is definitely not the only or even best way to do things for everyone, it just works for me, and I thought it might interest some as a place to steal ideas from.


----------



## CegAbq

Congrats on the new phone; have fun!

THC: thanks - I love seeing other folks home screen set-ups. You've definitely given me some new ideas.


----------



## spotsmom

Boy, Claw, thanks for the tour!!  Lots of good info there!  106 degrees?  Yikes!!


----------



## 25803

THC: Thank you so much for posting your screen shots. They are very helpful and I can now visualize what I should end up with once I figure out my new toy. Also the explanation of your apps helps lots too.

My phone is now activated. I've placed a call, but still have no idea how to answer an incoming one. That's next on my list to find out. I'll have to play with apps later


----------



## spotsmom

Just wanted to relay a good free app find.  It's called "Backgrounds" and I got it from the Amazon App Store.  Has beautiful background images for your phone in many different categories.

On another subject, does anyone know of an app that can display a very small time widget?  Just looking for something small to be in the top corner of the home page.  Thanks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

spotsmom said:


> On another subject, does anyone know of an app that can display a very small time widget? Just looking for something small to be in the top corner of the home page. Thanks.


I know your phone is an HTC phone, so hopefully you have the same HTC widgets that I do included in your phone--Looking in my phone, I found two that may interest you, image of 'em below:










One has a little "analog" clock face, the other just gives the time, date, and location. I put them next to the big HTC weather clock for size comparison.

For something cleaner, if you look on the first screenshot in my post up above, you'll see a small gray box that says 7:31 PM. That's a separate widget, 2x1 (it takes up two spaces side by side on your screen). It came from a package of widgets called "Beautiful Widgets" available in the market for a couple of bucks. If none of these work for you, my only suggestion is to try searching on "small clock widget" in the market and see if you find something good.


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks, Claw.  I found the first of the 2 you suggested and am using that one!  I'm not quite blind enough to need that huge thing...


----------



## 25803

I've been having a lovely time stocking up on the apps THC and others have recommended.

Tried to get the Tricorder app, but it's no longer available. I found this about it: http://code.google.com/p/moonblink/wiki/Tricorder

I'm so disappointed to have missed out, but have been pleased with everything else. Just have to learn how to use.

I also found the free police radio scanner and have it set to Orange County (FL) Sheriff's so I can listen in to see if I hear my son (who is a deputy). I haven't told him yet and don't know how he'll feel about it <g>


----------



## The Hooded Claw

KathyCarmichael said:


> I've been having a lovely time stocking up on the apps THC and others have recommended.
> 
> Tried to get the Tricorder app, but it's no longer available. I found this about it: http://code.google.com/p/moonblink/wiki/Tricorder
> 
> I'm so disappointed to have missed out, but have been pleased with everything else. Just have to learn how to use.
> 
> I also found the free police radio scanner and have it set to Orange County (FL) Sheriff's so I can listen in to see if I hear my son (who is a deputy). I haven't told him yet and don't know how he'll feel about it <g>


Bummer! RIP "Tricorder" app. I recall seeing another app that did many of the same things, now I'll have to find it.

Enjoy your new phone!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I am posting to give The Claw of Approval to Google Voice Search. It is useful for much more than search, I use it a lot. It is an app that let's you give voice commands to your phone, such as 'navigate to McDonalds' or 'call Fred Flintstone at home'.

I especially use the navigate to.... And note to self options. I find note to self a good way to make a quick record of an idea or something I want to remember. Occasionally I use the call... Or listen to.... Options, if nothing else they are good for showing off!

This is one of the apps I put on my center home page, so it shows up first thing. When in a hurry, it is much quicker than the keyboard.

Here is a how to video from Google

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=gGbYVvU0Z5s


----------



## sherylb

For about the last week or so, I have had trouble downloading from the Amazon app store to my Droid X. When I start a download it starts out fine but gets so slow it takes hours (literally) to download an app. Makes no difference if I am wireless or 3G. I have some apps that I have had to force stop the download because they hung up. Is anyone else having this problem?
I uninstalled the app and reinstalled it and no change. I rebooted the phone, no change.
When I download from the Market, everything goes smoothly and fast. No problems at all.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sherylb said:


> For about the last week or so, I have had trouble downloading from the Amazon app store to my Droid X. When I start a download it starts out fine but gets so slow it takes hours (literally) to download an app. Makes no difference if I am wireless or 3G. I have some apps that I have had to force stop the download because they hung up. Is anyone else having this problem?
> I uninstalled the app and reinstalled it and no change. I rebooted the phone, no change.
> When I download from the Market, everything goes smoothly and fast. No problems at all.


I'm on Sprint, haven't had any problems, and I just now tried downloading an app. Worked quickly and smoothly.

Since the regular Market works fine, I don't think this could be your problem, but are you nearly out of RAM on the internal memory of the phone? Is it possible you have a setting someplace that lets The Market download apps to SD card, but that's not set for Amazon apps, and they hang up trying to fit into too little internal RAM? I'm really thrashing blindly with that one.

The Amazon Appstore is supposedly open now to International users. I suppose that might make the particular Amazon server you use overtaxed, but it sounds like your troubles started before the International sales began.

Kindle CS can't help you here, but Amazon has a method of contacting for Appstore assistance here:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200551840_contactus?&nodeId=200551840#contactus


----------



## sherylb

Hey Claw, I knew you would be along eventually!
My RAM shows 215MB used / 161MB free. As to settings, I'll have to do some looking around to see if anything is limited. I don't often change settings but as you know, sometimes when one thing is changed it inadvertantly affects other things. Failing that, I'll call support to see what is up. The Amazon app store used to work fine, and I can't pinpoint just when it stopped working correctly.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sherylb said:


> Hey Claw, I knew you would be along eventually!
> My RAM shows 215MB used / 161MB free. As to settings, I'll have to do some looking around to see if anything is limited. I don't often change settings but as you know, sometimes when one thing is changed it inadvertantly affects other things. Failing that, I'll call support to see what is up. The Amazon app store used to work fine, and I can't pinpoint just when it stopped working correctly.
> Thanks for the help.


You've got plenty of RAM available, so I don't think the theory I was "thrashing around" for isn't the answer. I'm out of other ideas.


----------



## Tam

Just to report on what I did about a new phone -

I got a Droid 2 Global. I am very pleased with it and it works great for my needs. I shopped at Verizon online (and found the chat customer service people VERY patient and helpful, as well as not pushy at all.) I also went into a couple of Verizon stores and played with the phones, taking notes on pricing and which I liked best. The people working there were very big on pushing 4G, telling me that it would be 10 times faster than 3G and even though it isn't available anywhere near my location, it would be at some vague future time. and they told me I would be thrilled with 4G when I travel. They also recommended I get a $50 a month data plan rather than the minimum one at $30 for 2G of web use, then wait and see what my usage would be and downgrade my plan later if I ended up not needing that much. That was in direct contradiction to what the online folks recommended. They even checked my daughter and her fiance's usage on our plan - and at the very most neither had even gotten close to 1.5G a month and they are BIG internet users with their phones. So i was told I should be more than covered with the smaller plan. So I think I got the best advice between the phone CS and the chat CS.

I then visited a private cellular store that is a certified Verizon dealer. They had better prices on nearly every phone I had looked at. They also included more accessories than the Verizon stores - I got a car charger as well as the wall charger and a screen protector included in my purchase, and a one year replacement guarantee. They transferred everything I needed from my old phone and also gave me the info and paperwork to return my old phone to Verizon for a $100 gift card. (Something that was mentioned by the online CS but never shared at the Verizon store.)

Since I have wireless both at home at at our office, I don't end up needing the 3G very often. I feel like I really only need it for if I need it while away from home. I'm very satisfied with my purchase. Of course, there are always better deals after the fact - like I found out I could have gotten my phone through Amazon just like through the dealer. But once the deal is done I have no interest in continuing to look for ways I could have done it cheaper. It's like getting the latest greatest computer or TV or anything - once it's a done deal why torture myself by looking for something newer or cheaper? I am happy.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Go Tam, go!  Sounds like you are doing your research.  Enjoy that phone and get some great apps on it!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The Hooded Claw gets all tongue-tied when he has only 168 characters to get his point across (but y'all already knew that!). So he doesn't Tweet.

If you do Tweet, Amazon will give you a two dollar credit in The Amazon App Store. I assume you have to do something degrading and humiliating for this (actually, I doubt it is really degrading and humiliating, but I'll betcha you have to Tweet about Amazon in some way). But I haven't done it, so I offer no guarantees. Anyway, the link is here. Tweet at will!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&ref=tsm_1_tw_s_app_tweetsave&docId=1000675891

Unfortunately, it looks like the credit is limited to the App Store.


----------



## 25803

Tam: It sounds like you got a great deal!!

THC: Thanks for the heads up on the twitter credit. Just snagged it 

I d/l'd the Star Trek Communicator app. Not very good, actually, but the sound files are fun. "Two to beam up, Scotty."


----------



## Someone Nameless

Do any of you use an app that will read your email (mine is gmail) to you?  This would be good to have while driving.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Someone Nameless said:


> Do any of you use an app that will read your email (mine is gmail) to you? This would be good to have while driving.


Drivesafe.ly supposedly does this, but I have no experience. It appears to be free to try out.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I have used Drivesafe.ly and yes, it will read texts and emails to you.  Then I read about vlingo in a parenting mag. Not only will it read back but is voice controlled! That said....

I installed a Bluetooth CD player so I could use my phone hands free. I was using Drivesafe.ly with my Droid and while the emails didn't come through my stereo system for some reason, I could still hear it. I upgraded to the Thunderbolt, discovered vlingo, and it also doesn't play through my system. And the audio is so low I cannot hear it. This low audio level seems to be common from what I've read on Droid boards and is a problem of the Thunderbolt.

As to why the sound doesn't come through my system, although phone calls do. Crutchfield posted a video about Bluetooth radios. It would appear that there are 2 different types. A "phone" Bluetooth and then, I guess "complete" is a good word choice. My radio might be just "phone" Bluetooth. I haven't had the chance to dig the manual out. There are 2 Bluetooth settings on the radio. I could also call Crutchfield since they did the install, but that would mean I have to remember the make & model.  

My audio problems aside, I prefer the layout of vlingo over Drivesafe.ly. But both work well and have free versions. I suggest trying both and seeing which works best for you.


----------



## spotsmom

Free app of the day from Amazon for fellow baseball fanatics: MLB 2011.  This is the full version now free for the remainder of the season, playoffs, and World Series.  Hear the game live, play-by-play and box score updates, scoreboard widget.

I've been using the free MLB Lite this season and really like it, but am thrilled to get this for the rest of the way free!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I picked that up too!  I like the Lite version. . . am hoping for an auto update for 2012 -- I think the lite updated from 2010 to 2011. . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

In case anyone besides Ann craves one, you should know that the Woot deal today (Thursday) is a refurbished Xoom wifi 32gb for $349 plus $5 shipping.  I'm not enough of a Xoomie to know if that's a good deal or not, though it sounds okay.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I saw that. 

It's an o.k. deal. . . . not a great deal. . . . word is there's a 2nd generation XOOM on the way. . .  It's a nice device. . . a new one on Amazon is $458, marked down from $499.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is an update to the Gmail app today that is described as a security upgrade.  I know that for some of the core Google apps (gmail and maps, for instance) that come installed on the phone, you won't be alerted to the existence of updates because it never gets tied to your account at the Market (that sounds goofy, but it is true, happened with Google Maps on my EVO).  If you were notified of a Gmail update in the last day or so, or it is there next time you check "My apps" in the Market, you are fine.  If you don't see an Gmail update, I'd open up the Market app, and search for Gmail and open the page to see if the update is there to be downloaded.  Since it is a security issue, I'm assuming that's something we'll all want to cover.

This has been a recorded public service announcement provided by this station  *BEEP* *click*


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> This has been a recorded public service announcement provided by this station *BEEP* *click*


_Why thank you! _


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Awhile ago I posted screen shots of some of my home screen pages, and I was pleasantly surprised at the response. Since some folks found them helpful, here are the other pages on my phone. These are mostly just ways to get to apps, so probably not as interesting as the others, but here they are, in no particular order:










This page is dominated by a Widget that shows a small rendering of the NASA Astronomy Picture of the Day (APOD). It gives me a chance to glance at the photo and either mumble, "That's nice." and go about my business, or if it appeals to me, click on the photo and see a larger rendition filling up my phone screen. Since I have a 4.3 inch screen, this isn't pathetically small, but I still go look at really impressive ones on my desktop screen. This APOD widget is the one by Sam Oakley, there are several others that do something similar. There's a free and paid version, since I at least glance at it every day, I blew three bucks on the paid version. Below it are a few science-geeky news apps, nothing special. These vary depending on my mood, and in fact one of them has changed since I made this screen shot a month or two ago.










This is just a page of apps that "do stuff". Wakevoice and Good Morning (the one by Flywheel, there are several apps with that name) are smart alarm clocks that I highly recommend if you use your phone to wake you up. The "Weather" app next to them is one by a company called Elecont that I got when it was Amazon free app of the day. It does a few things that most weather apps don't do, though I don't like it enough to recommend buying it unless you are a weather fanatic. The other apps are self-explanatory, or will be if you read their description in the Market.










One of the prime ways I waste time when I have a minute is to browse the internet on my phone. This is just a page of links to favored web pages, or apps for websites I like. The "news" item is a folder and is a little different, I'll explain that in a moment.










And on the top half of this screen are my real time-wasters, games, the Kindle reading app, and even a way to watch videos. I may pull these out over lunch or on a plane trip. The bottom half of the screen is taken up by folders with various apps for different purposes (games, travel, communicate, etc.). I can click on the folder, and see all the apps I've marked for that purpose. For instance here is the folder containing my games:










And here are the travel-related apps:










This is a good way for fairly quick access to apps I don't use often. I set the folders up with an app called Folder Organizer. I got it as Free App of the Day on Amazon, but I think it is worth paying for ($1.49). Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Fabio-Collini-FolderOrganizer/dp/B004XJHBCE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=mobile-apps&qid=1317519379&sr=1-1

I assume it's available in the Android Market also. It takes a few minutes to go through your apps and assign them to categories (you can choose the categories yourself), but you only have to do it once, and it sure makes finding an app easier than scrolling through pages (at least for me) of apps.

One last thing, applicable only to those who have fairly recent HTC phones. Newer versions of HTC's "Sense" allow you to customize your Lock Screen in different ways. One is to display photos from your Photo Gallery, or any other folder on the phone. The "Astronomy Picture of the Day" app that I mentioned earlier saves all the pictures into a folder on my SD card, and I set that to be the folder that is used for pictures on my lock screen. So I have this (visualize with random astronomy pics zipping around):










Not a big deal, but it amuses me. You probably won't be able to do this unless you have a recent HTC phone, though some of the other phone makers may have incorporated something similar if you can find it. Neat to do with photos of the kids, naughty pics  , or whatever floats your boat.


----------



## crca56

i just upgraded from a samsung captivate, which was my first droid, to the samsung infuse...you know the commercial with the tarantula screensaver (which i hate, love the phone tho) at the att store with my upgrade eligibility it was $199.99....at walmart with everything else being the same it was $98.97. they are retailer/carriers for all three major phone companies so check them out before you purchase. the captivate that i paid $200.00 (no upgrade eligibility but i hated the phone i had before that) is now $.97. it is also a good phone, but you know...new toys had come out. what's a compulsive gadget girl to do.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Read something in a tech blog the other day about a possible security hole in HTC phones. . . didn't make much sense to me but you might want to google it if you have one of those. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Read something in a tech blog the other day about a possible security hole in HTC phones. . . didn't make much sense to me but you might want to google it if you have one of those. . . . .


 http://m.androidcentral.com/htc-collecting-data-us-phones-htc-sense-storing-it-very-sloppy-way-security

This explains it. Assuming they have their facts straight, it is definitely not a good thing, but not the end of the world for most people who aren't secret agents. I think their advice to be a bit more wary than usual about installing new apps where you aren't 100% sure of the source makes sense, though we should be doing that anyway.


----------



## Angela

Just found out I am FINALLY getting a Motorola Xoom WiFi. It is a birthday present from my sweet hubby (birthday is tomorrow). I won't actually have it in hand until October 19th, but that is OK with me. I have a Droid 2 Global so I shouldn't have any trouble learning the Xoom. I am sorta ready to rid my phone of some of its apps and actually use it as a phone!!    What I need to know is can I transfer my purchased apps that I got for the phone to the Xoom?


----------



## luvmy4brats

crca56 said:


> i just upgraded from a samsung captivate, which was my first droid, to the samsung infuse...you know the commercial with the tarantula screensaver (which i hate, love the phone tho) at the att store with my upgrade eligibility it was $199.99....at walmart with everything else being the same it was $98.97. they are retailer/carriers for all three major phone companies so check them out before you purchase. the captivate that i paid $200.00 (no upgrade eligibility but i hated the phone i had before that) is now $.97. it is also a good phone, but you know...new toys had come out. what's a compulsive gadget girl to do.


I just got a captivate for free on Amazon. I'm going to give it a try, but I might wind up going back to my iPhone.


----------



## CegAbq

Angela said:


> What I need to know is can I transfer my purchased apps that I got for the phone to the Xoom?


As long as you register the Xoom with the same google account that you use to buy apps, then yes, you can load the purchased apps on the Xoom; same for any Amazon apps purchased. Have fun!


----------



## Angela

CegAbq said:


> As long as you register the Xoom with the same google account that you use to buy apps, then yes, you can load the purchased apps on the Xoom; same for any Amazon apps purchased. Have fun!


Woo Hoo!! Now I just have to wait until Amazon delivers my Xoom!!


----------



## Angela

I am so excited... My Xoom, which wasn't supposed to be available for shipping until 10/15 is actually on the UPS truck out for delivery!!  

Can't wait to get it in my hands. Just hope our internet behaves so that I can connect to the wi-fi in the house. This is almost as exciting as Kindle Watch!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

My EVO 3D has a software update that apparently addresses the security issues mentioned here a few weeks ago. You may want to start keeping an eye on the situation for your phone.


----------



## spotsmom

FREE APP ALERT for today only from Android store:

Office Suite Pro 5 usually $14.99 for free.  You can read and edit Word, Excel documents (among other things).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Documents to Go, Full version is the Amazon free app of the day.  This is usually a $14.99 app, so if you think you may ever have the desire to edit documents and other "productive" stuff on your phone (or on the Fire or other Amazon tablet you may purchase), I recommend grabbing this even if you don't have a need for it right now.


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks, Claw!  Another good app to have.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you have Android tablet fever, and don't want a Fire, today Woot has the Galaxy Tab 10.1 inch, refurbished, for $320 plus shipping.  I don't follow that tablet (in spite of being a devotee of Android phones, I love my iPad, so sue me!) or how good a deal it is.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tripit is the free app of the day at Amazon. I already use the app, and highly recommend it if you must keep track of travel reservations.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The Hooded Claw said:


> Tripit is the free app of the day at Amazon. I already use the app, and highly recommend it if you must keep track of travel reservations.


I was reading through this thread yesterday and saw your recommendation. I was happy to see it free today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This from George Takei's FB page yesterday seems appropriate here:


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Boy, it got quiet in this thread!

I'm making some changes smartphone-wise.  I'm bailing out of Sprint, and going to Verizon.  I've been with Sprint for about 13 years, but I am convinced it is headed downhill, and I'm tired of waiting for their network to improve (their roaming network has actually gotten considerably worse).

I agonized over getting the Nexus ("Google phone") or the Motorola Razr Maxx.  The Nexus is overall a much better phone I think, but I am greatly intrigued by the humungous battery life on the Maxx (almost twice the battery capacity of any other smartphone, yet still reasonably-sized for a phone with a 4.3 inch screen) and also going to try out the nifty "dock" that Motorola makes for some of their smart phones.  I've been pondering this move for some time, but Sunday I learned that Verizon has a promotion going where they will double the data allowance in their regular plans--At least for the two-year duration of your contract, and they claim "forever" as long as you keep paying and renewing your contract (and my experience with "deals" in contracts on Sprint was that Sprint did indeed continue to honor them).  The extra data promotion ends at the end of February--Two days, I'm glad that this is a leap year!--So took time off work and went down to the Verizon store this morning and made the change.  Unfortunately, the Maxx is a new phone and supplies are limited, so they are having to ship it to me.  It has shipped, and is scheduled to arrive Wednesday, which will just squeeze me into the promotion.

If you were thinking about jumping to Verizon, or if you are a Verizon customer and do not have a 4G phone, but were thinking about it, you may want to grab this promotion quickly.


----------



## spotsmom

Claw!!!  I see you have used the Force and come over from the Dark Side!!!  I have been with them for several years and love them.  Customer service people (on the phone) are just excellent.  In-store, well, not so much.  I have never heard of them not honoring a plan that they've offered.  You must give us some nifty photos of your phone when you get it set up.  Hope it takes good photos of Alaska and Food in Alaska.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Boy, it got quiet in this thread!
> 
> I'm making some changes smartphone-wise. I'm bailing out of Sprint, and going to Verizon. I've been with Sprint for about 13 years, but I am convinced it is headed downhill, and I'm tired of waiting for their network to improve (their roaming network has actually gotten considerably worse).
> 
> I agonized over getting the Nexus ("Google phone") or the Motorola Razr Maxx. The Nexus is overall a much better phone I think, but I am greatly intrigued by the humungous battery life on the Maxx (almost twice the battery capacity of any other smartphone, yet still reasonably-sized for a phone with a 4.3 inch screen) and also going to try out the nifty "dock" that Motorola makes for some of their smart phones. I've been pondering this move for some time, but Sunday I learned that Verizon has a promotion going where they will double the data allowance in their regular plans--At least for the two-year duration of your contract, and they claim "forever" as long as you keep paying and renewing your contract (and my experience with "deals" in contracts on Sprint was that Sprint did indeed continue to honor them). The extra data promotion ends at the end of February--Two days, I'm glad that this is a leap year!--So took time off work and went down to the Verizon store this morning and made the change. Unfortunately, the Maxx is a new phone and supplies are limited, so they are having to ship it to me. It has shipped, and is scheduled to arrive Wednesday, which will just squeeze me into the promotion.
> 
> If you were thinking about jumping to Verizon, or if you are a Verizon customer and do not have a 4G phone, but were thinking about it, you may want to grab this promotion quickly.


Hmmm. . . .I'm definitely interested in upgrading my DROID. . . we already have unlimited data as we were grandfathered in. . .but I'm not going to have time to get to a store before the end of tax season!  I'll keep watching for specials, though. We've had Verizon since about 2004 and have been quite satisfied with coverage. . . (works even in the DC metro  ). Service, while not STELLAR, has certainly been completely satisfactory when we've needed it -- which hasn't been often. Bill paying is dead easy -- set it up on line through my CU.

I can't say the same positive things about Verizon's land line service, however.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I am so disappointed in the Thunderbird. I'd love to get a new phone, but can't afford one (from Verizon anyway). I have another year on our contract. I should look on eBay like I did a few years ago...


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Bah! I HAVE to get something reliable. My biggest problem (now) with the Thunderbird is that I get this "PKU code is locked" message for some unknown reason. Rebooting used to take care of that. Note that I looked in the settings and haven't enabled this code, and the phone never asks me for the code - which I was able to retrieve from Verizon's website. I am going on a business trip at the end of March and cannot afford to lose cell service. Actually, I can't even now - Verizon is going to have hell to pay if my son's school or after-school care tries to reach me and I have no signal.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have now gone over to the Dark Side, and am assimilated into Verizon! After about five hours of use, I am happy with my Droid Razr Maxx.

IMPORTANT SAVINGS HINT!

Verizon has an internet-only sale on their 4G phones today. All 4G phones one hundred dollars off. And double data is available, I'm told that will end today (four gig at the price of a regular two gig plan, for instance). Here's a link to the $100 off deal:

http://www.verizonwireless.com/4glte-devices.shtml

If you already have a Verizon 4G account, this is not available for you. I'm not sure how it would work if you have Verizon 3G, but not 4G, and want to switch, I'd call and ask. Apparently Verizon is trying to get people to shift to the 4G and off of their 3G service. I wasn't eligible for this, since I bought in-store, but I called Verizon and talked sweetly to the lady (no begging was involved, really!) and she tells me I'll get the hundred bucks as a credit to my account. I made the point that I could return the phone and order another to get the hundred dollars off, but that wouldn't really do anybody any good, so why not just give me the credit now?


----------



## spotsmom

The Hooded Claw said:


> I made the point that I could return the phone and order another to get the hundred dollars off, but that wouldn't really do anybody any good, so why not just give me the credit now?


It's the cloak. Makes him kind of shifty...


----------



## sherylb

I've had my eye on the Droid Razr Maxx, mainly for the long battery life. A co-worker picked one up and I had to set it up for him and it convinced me that I really don't want one after all. Coming from a Droid X, the screen really bothered my eyes on the Maxx. Maybe I would get used to it with prolonged use, but I think I will hold out for awhile longer yet and see what the next great thing is that comes out. Out in the boonies where I live, we will probably be on 3g forever anyway, so it's not like it matters much getting a 4g phone.
Having said that, I will still be very interested in your review of the Maxx, Claw.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Bah! I HAVE to get something reliable. My biggest problem (now) with the Thunderbird is that I get this "PKU code is locked" message for some unknown reason. Rebooting used to take care of that. Note that I looked in the settings and haven't enabled this code, and the phone never asks me for the code - which I was able to retrieve from Verizon's website. I am going on a business trip at the end of March and cannot afford to lose cell service. Actually, I can't even now - Verizon is going to have hell to pay if my son's school or after-school care tries to reach me and I have no signal.


I hadn't heard of this problem, did some googling around--I think it is actually PUK code is locked. I've seen suggestions that you can get it off of "my Verizon", which you apparently know about, and from customer service. One fellow suggested that removing the sim card from his phone and rebooting the phone fixed things, at least for awhile. I'm hoping this doesn't happen to me, One thing about Sprint's old CDMA network was we didn't need to mess with sim cards!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sherylb said:


> I've had my eye on the Droid Razr Maxx, mainly for the long battery life. A co-worker picked one up and I had to set it up for him and it convinced me that I really don't want one after all. Coming from a Droid X, the screen really bothered my eyes on the Maxx. Maybe I would get used to it with prolonged use, but I think I will hold out for awhile longer yet and see what the next great thing is that comes out. Out in the boonies where I live, we will probably be on 3g forever anyway, so it's not like it matters much getting a 4g phone.
> Having said that, I will still be very interested in your review of the Maxx, Claw.


The battery life and the "interesting" dock intrigued me. Apparently Motorola uses something called a pentile display on many of their screens, which bugs a lot of people, and doesn't bother others. I am apparently blessed with crummy vision, as it doesn't bother me (but doesn't impress me either, I don't think the screen is quite as nice as on my EVO, which I think is generally considered to have a merely okay, not spectacular screen).

The battery life is indeed long, based on my experience so far, it was only partially charged when I got it, and I have flogged the daylights out of the battery downloading and installing apps and doing speed tests and stuff. I did wait till I got home to do most of it, so I could do it over my wifi. I'm missing out on the seven home screens on my EVO--Having to make do with just five, poor me! It actually may be a blessing that for some reason, the Droid doesn't like my "Astronomy Photo of the Day" widget that takes up a full screen! There are lots of small things that Motorola does different than HTC, most maddening is that the two manufacturers reverse the position of the "home" and "menu" hard buttons, which is driving me nuts, but I'll be used to it in a couple of days.

I'm lovin' the 4G speed!

Alas, one of the big attractions of the Motorola phone is the dock that is available for it as a pricey accessory. Unfortunately, one of the things that made me willing to soak up the cost was an employee discount I was supposed to get--But for some reason, the Verizon system is balking at recognizing my employer, even though everyone agrees that we are entitled to it, and I can't get the discount on the accessory till that gets straightened out. Grrr....


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I hadn't heard of this problem, did some googling around--I think it is actually PUK code is locked. I've seen suggestions that you can get it off of "my Verizon", which you apparently know about, and from customer service. One fellow suggested that removing the sim card from his phone and rebooting the phone fixed things, at least for awhile. I'm hoping this doesn't happen to me, One thing about Sprint's old CDMA network was we didn't need to mess with sim cards!


The thought amongst my friends is that since I got the TBolt at launch, I have a rev 1 and thus the problems associated with a first gen product. After a lenghty call with Verizon, where the level 2 tech couldn't figure out what was happening, I have been overnighted a new phone. Should be here before I leave work.

Update: Phone arrived a bit after 10 this morning. I've spent the rest of the day getting it set up, mostly trying to remember what apps I had and which I actually need. So far its working, and it must also have some new firmware because there are features that were not there before. It's running Android 2.3.4 - is that the most current for Verizon? Anyone know?


----------



## sherylb

Claw, have you done any camera tests yet? I know you have super duper cameras for serious photography, but I'm interested to know what you think about the onboard camera (rear) in your Maxx. I really like the camera in my Droid X and find I take a lot of pics with it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sherylb said:


> Claw, have you done any camera tests yet? I know you have super duper cameras for serious photography, but I'm interested to know what you think about the onboard camera (rear) in your Maxx. I really like the camera in my Droid X and find I take a lot of pics with it.


The camera app has respectable capabilities, but I suspect I'll miss the dedicated camera button that was on my EVO. I have only tried to use the camera once, and it didn't go well, but it is not the camera's fault. Thursday afternoon I was out at a facility doing work, and I felt the urge to take a picture of some work using waldos (remote manipulators) to handle some hazardous stuff. It was indoors and poorly-lit, and I had my EVO camera set up for fairly high ISO if I grabbed it in a hurry, and I treated this new phone as if the camera was set up like my EVO. Problem was that it wasn't! The ISO was set pretty low, and the photos are blurry! Oh well....I asked around and got a couple of photos of me doing stuff that a coworker took with her phone. I'll use the camera more, and let you know something more useful as I find it out.

A few other random impressions in case anyone is pondering buying a Razr Maxx....I'm still fine with the screen, though I don't htink it is awesome. The colors are a bit vivid, not enough to be unpleasant, it shows up more on animations and in games than in video or photos on the phone.

Motorola has put in a feature called "Smart Actions" where you can set up your phone to do some things automatically. This has always been available through an app called Tasker, but you had to root to get the most out of that, and I'm not avid enough to bother to root my phone, so I'd never tried Tasker. Anyway, Smart Actions lets you set up some pretty cool stuff. I've set up my phone so that the ringer (and notification sounds) are soft, but audible during weekdays while I'm at work, but if it is between five PM and eleven PM and I'm at home, ringer and notifications go to maximum volume so that I will hear them if I'm in another room. Then at 11 PM, the ringer turns off, except that I've chosen a few key people for whom the ringer will still work.

The other place I've used it, and where Motorola hypes it a bit, is in battery stuff. In case I forget to plug my phone in at night, if I'm at home (it looks for wifi networks, supplemented by GPS to decide this) after 5 PM and the phone is below 50%, it will send a notification "please plug in your phone!". No matter where it is, if the battery goes below 33%, it sends a notification that says "battery getting low", and if the phone drops below 25%, it will automatically take actions to conserve the battery, such as stopping background data access for email and weather reports, turning the screen brightness down, and turning off the GPS. I read mention in a discussion forum of one woman who has her Razr set to send a text message to her husband saying "I'm almost home!" when she gets on her last freeway exit during evening rush hour (but not at other times of day or on weekends), which I think is amazingly clever.

As for the phone itself, it is an awesome set of radios in the little beast. This is the only phone I've ever had that can get a data signal in the elevators in the high-rise building I live in, and it gets a moderately good phone and data signal in the interior of the building I work in, where my EVO couldn't get a signal at all. Voice quality is good. The speedy 4G data is totally wondrous compared to Sprint's pokey network. The phone feels well-built, though the exterior is too slick. One thing HTC did well was put grippy stuff on the outside of their phones to make it harder to drop them. I may get one of those onion-ring covers like some people put on the outer edges of their iphones and ipods.

I'm still very upbeat on the Razr Maxx, though I couldn't badmouth anyone who chose a Nexus instead.


----------



## sebat

My husband and I just got a couple of Razr Maxx on Thursday.  I'm loving it so far!  It's my first foray into the world of smart phones so I really can't compare it to anything.  The first day I didn't even know how to answer my phone but everything seemed to click on day two.  

I'm about halfway through this thread trying to get ideas for apps that I might be interested in.  So far I've picked up...Facebook, Weather Bug, Grocery iQ, The Weather Channel, Goodreads, UrbanSpoon, Night Clock, Flashlight, Amazon Kindle, Amazon MP3, Pandora, TV Guide, Fandango, Tapatalk, MT Antivirus and a few free games including Angry Birds, of course.  I'm afraid I'm developing a serious app addiction!  

If anyone has an app they just can't live without, I'd love to hear about it.  I'm also not sure about my Antivirus selection. 

Claw, is there anyway to get something out of the trash can? I somehow managed to put my three most called contact shortcut in the trash the first day and I'd really like it back.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sebat said:


> Claw, is there anyway to get something out of the trash can? I somehow managed to put my three most called contact shortcut in the trash the first day and I'd really like it back.


Long-press on a vacant area of the screen that has a full row vacant, choose "widgets" from the box that pops up, and scroll down till you see the widget that says "Favorite contacts". Now I want a cookie!  If you pull down on it (once you restore it), you can put a whole bunch of contacts on it.


----------



## sebat

The Hooded Claw said:


> Long-press on a vacant area of the screen that has a full row vacant, choose "widgets" from the box that pops up, and scroll down till you see the widget that says "Favorite contacts". Now I want a cookie!  If you pull down on it (once you restore it), you can put a whole bunch of contacts on it.


Duh...that was really simple.  Thanks Claw!

Picked up some Girl Scout Thin Mints and Peanut Butter cookies today.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Now that I've abandoned Sprint, I think most of the regular participants in this thread are with Verizon. They announced today which phones will get upgraded to Ice Cream Sandwich. The list is:

HTC

HTC Thunderbolt
DROID Incredible 2 by HTC
HTC Rhyme
HTC Rezound

Motorola

Motorola XOOM
DROID BIONIC
DROID RAZR
DROID RAZR MAXX
DROID 4
DROID XYBOARD 8.2
DROID XYBOARD 10.1

Samsung

Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1
Samsung Galaxy Tab 7.7

LG

Spectrum by LG

Unfortunately, they didn't give any dates!

Here's the link to the source article, though it doesn't say much more than I said here:

http://phandroid.com/2012/03/06/verizon-releases-list-of-devices-to-receive-ice-cream-sandwich-update/


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My WiFi Xoom has had ICS for a few weeks.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> My WiFi Xoom has had ICS for a few weeks.


Braggart!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No, "braggart" would have been if I had prefaced my statement with "nanny nanny boo boo, HAHAHA, "

As it is, I was just making a statement. 

It's a nice interface. . .'cleaner' than the previous one, but otherwise not much different.


----------



## ellesu

sebat said:


> My husband and I just got a couple of Razr Maxx on Thursday. I'm loving it so far! It's my first foray into the world of smart phones so I really can't compare it to anything. The first day I didn't even know how to answer my phone but everything seemed to click on day two.


I'm glad someone else had the "how do I answer my phone?!" _issue_ with their first smart phone.  I'm lucky I didn't punch a hole in my phone screen the first couple of days when I'd try and answer - I'd just call back until finally one of my kids asked if I knew about swiping. Obviously I didn't! 

As for apps, SoundHound has been surprisingly fun for me. I've been hearing catchy songs on commercials (of all places) and instead of looking them up online I open SH and hold it to the tv. It never fails to amaze me (doesn't take much, I guess).

I've been having a problem with my Samsung Infuse - I can't get my outgoing calls to connect. I call. The phone of the person I'm calling rings and my caller ID shows up, but when they answer we can't hear each other. I did a factory reset !!! and it seemed to fix it but after adding back allllllll my stuff I think it might be happening again. I'm wondering if it might be a specific app because everything else works fine.


----------



## Angela

Ann in Arlington said:


> My WiFi Xoom has had ICS for a few weeks.


Mine is still 3.2


----------



## sebat

ellesu said:


> I'd just call back until finally one of my kids asked if I knew about swiping. Obviously I didn't!
> 
> As for apps, SoundHound has been surprisingly fun for me. I've been hearing catchy songs on commercials (of all places) and instead of looking them up online I open SH and hold it to the tv. It never fails to amaze me (doesn't take much, I guess).


I haven't had any problems with the swiping. The fast poke has been more of an issue for me.

Sound Hound does look cool. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Angela

Guess that list in the article wasn't completely accurate. My Motorola DROID2 Global got the update just now. Hubby's DROID X updated last week. Still waiting on the update for the XOOM. The only thing I notice any different is the movement between home screens is faster and the activation of the camera is a lot faster. Guess I may be able to wait a bit longer for that next phone upgrade now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Went with the Boy today to get a new phone.  His was limping along and when the speaker went out and he dropped it (from the theatre balcony) and the screen slightly cracked, he decided that maybe he was due.  He settled on the Razr and is quite happy with it. . . . . I may go the same route at the end of tax season. . . .if I can hold out that long.


----------



## sherylb

Ann- Which Razr?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

16 Gb. . Not the Razr Max. . . .he got it in white.  Which actually look surprisingly stylish.


----------



## Angela

Ann in Arlington said:


> 16 Gb. . Not the Razr Max. . . .he got it in white. Which actually look surprisingly stylish.


The Razr flip phone was one of my pre smartphones favs. A friend of mine is still using my old Razr. That is the one I will probably go with on my next upgrade. I saw the purple one last weekend and I really like it. Although, as much trouble as I seem to have with battery issues, the Max sounds really good too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My son decided he didn't need to spend the extra money for the Maxx. . .it was a significant additional amount and he's quite frugal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Might have done a dumb thing and need some help. 

So, I got the Screen Dim app and loaded it on my Xoom. I inadvertently dimmed the screen to black. Now, the app is supposed to be set so that when you re-boot, it is NOT active so you can recover. But I've tried rebooting (holding the power button for 5+seconds) and nothing is changed.

Any thoughts?

Edit: also posted the question on the Xoom Forums and received a response. . .turns out holding the power button is just turning on and off. A soft reboot is done by holding the power button _and the volume up button at the same time_. . .that's fixed it and I'll be MUCH more careful about how dim I make the screen from now on!


----------



## Angela

Ann in Arlington said:


> Edit: also posted the question on the Xoom Forums and received a response. . .turns out holding the power button is just turning on and off. A soft reboot is done by holding the power button _and the volume up button at the same time_. . .that's fixed it and I'll be MUCH more careful about how dim I make the screen from now on!


Thanks for the info. I had no idea that powering down the XOOM was not a true reboot. Good to know.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've used the RAZR MAXX for several weeks now, including a trip to Alaska, and thought I'd give an update.

Short version is that I'm very, very happy with it, and I am never going back to a smart phone with a "lesser" battery.  I use my phone heavily sometimes, but with the MAXX, I just don't have to worry about my battery during the day.  This was very nice while flying to Alaska.  I had two layovers each way, and going up there, they were quite lengthy.  I could pass the time browsing my internet or playing a game at my leisure.

I am quite content with the screen.  I don't even think about the screen, which is good--Means I'm satisfied with its performance!

Motorola included "Smart Actions" which lets you set up the phone to automatically do certain things when certain conditions are met.  This isn't awe-inspiring, but it is useful.

Similarly, the included MotoCast software lets you access files on your computer, and it generally has worked well, though for some reason the companion software installed on my desktop mysteriously quit working halfway through my Alaska trip.  This is bothersome, but not a huge deal since the access wasn't essential for me.

I do miss having "only" five homescreens rather than the seven HTC game me.  And I find it annoying that the backlighting for the physical buttons isn't always lit up.  This is occasionally annoying when using the phone in dim lighting.

The radios are much better than those on any other phone I've ever used.  I get a much better signal strength than I received with my HTC phones or with my old Pam Pre.  I read on the internet that this is pretty typical for Motorola, radios appear to be one of their strengths.

I'll be happy when the phone gets upgraded to Ice Cream Sandwich, though I'm not panting over it.

I also bought a "Lapdock" which lets you plug in the phone to a monitor and keyboard.  I'm content with that purchase, but not thrilled.  The big advantage is that you can surf the internet using a keyboard and bluetooth mouse using a Firefox browser that combines with the big screen to make it feel like you are using a big laptop, though the keyboard is better than any laptop I've ever used.  The lapdock also has a big internal battery that will either run the phone, or (if you get stranded on a desert island that has cell service!) recharge the phone.  It's great for watching Netflix in hotel rooms, you can use your phone's data plan without paying a tethering fee.  I am not quite used to some of the quirks of using phone apps on the lapdock, so I'm not thrilled, but I am pleased with it.

But I am thrilled with my phone.  Love the phone and the data service.  I recommend the MAXX for those who heavily use their phone and worry about battery life.  If your phone never gets below 50% in a day, you'll probably think the MAXX is fine (and it would serve well, despite the big battery it is quite a slim phone), but it won't be that much improved over other recent big-screen Android phones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My son is happy with his Razr non Maxx. . . .I'm thinking I'm going to get one for my birthday after tax season. . . . . .

Claw, are you with Verizon?  Do you know how the mifi stuff works?  Can you turn it on and off at will?  We do have unlimited data because we're grandfathered, and have physical tethering that we use if we need to when there's no WiFi for our computers -- sparingly -- but the MiFi that's built in might be useful. . . .except I don't want it ALWAYS.

My son likes the smart stuff. . .he can set it more easily to stay silent when, for instance, he's in the theater for a performance or something.  And he feels like it does save battery life without having to load a separate app to do that.


----------



## 911jason

Ann, if you're referring to the wireless tethering feature on the phone, yes that can be turned on/off as needed.

Claw, have you considered using an alternate "Launcher" app to go back to 7 screens? I use ADW EX (http://bit.ly/GNQ2Ic) which is really nice, but there are several alternatives.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

911jason said:


> Ann, if you're referring to the wireless tethering feature on the phone, yes that can be turned on/off as needed.


Thanks! Good to know. . . .I'll quiz them thoroughly at the store when I buy it of course. When we were getting the boy his new phone I wanted to make sure that moving from 3G to 4G phone wasn't going to cause our grandfathered unlimited data to be lost. . .but he said no change in the plan. I think, though, that if my husband switched to a smart phone, his part would be on the new plan. . . .but he'll never do that so no fear there, really.


----------



## CegAbq

I like the updated title for this thread.


----------



## BTackitt

So yesterday I'm at the store, and I see a guy with this:








tattooed on his calf muscle, even the word. only on him everything was also outlined in a thin black line.

It was huge, covering most of the back of his leg.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

BTackitt said:


> So yesterday I'm at the store, and I see a guy with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tattooed on his calf muscle, even the word. only on him everything was also outlined in a thin black line.
> 
> It was huge, covering most of the back of his leg.


Now that is a fan! I won't be doing that. I hope it was a henna tattoo, but I doubt it.


----------



## BTackitt

The Hooded Claw said:


> Now that is a fan! I won't be doing that. I hope it was a henna tattoo, but I doubt it.


I don't think so.. it looked like a real one... that bright lime green was what caught my eye.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Claw, are you with Verizon? Do you know how the mifi stuff works? Can you turn it on and off at will? We do have unlimited data because we're grandfathered, and have physical tethering that we use if we need to when there's no WiFi for our computers -- sparingly -- but the MiFi that's built in might be useful. . . .except I don't want it ALWAYS.


I abandoned Sprint (paid an early termination fee, ouch!), because I am worried that they are not going to survive--Their CEO and their Board are squabbling, they have made several unfortunate investments in faster networks that didn't work out, and they contracted to buy a huge number of iPhones from Apple that is going to cause them to focus on pushing the iPhone and (I fear) make them less motivated to get good Android phones. I didn't like doing this, I'd been with Sprint for about twelve years and my costs went up with Verizon, but I am really liking the Verizon 4G service, and I was tired of waiting for Sprint to improve their horrid data network.

I think you may be blending two features--Verizon (as I understand it) has a "hotspot" feature on their phones, where you can use the phone to connect other devices (laptop, tablet, etc.) using the phone's data. I haven't done this, but I understand that using data that way requires a twenty dollar add-on to your plan that gives a limited allotment (2 gb I think) of extra data that can be used through the hotspot, even if you're on an unlimited data plan. My understanding is that this add-on can be turned on and turned off a month at a time. I understand that there are ways of enabling this without the add-on, especially if you are rooted, but I don't have direct knowledge, and I know Verizon has issued press releases announcing that they are monitoring when people do this, and threatening them with being involuntarily upgraded to a more expensive data plan. In any case, your phone is receiving data over 4G and sending it out to your tablet via wifi, so it sucks quite a bit of battery on your phone--Best done when you are plugged in someplace if you want to do it for very long.

In addition to doing this through the phone, there are mobile hotspots, sometimes called "Mifi" which are separate small devices with a radio receiver for 4G radio that can then send the 4G connection to a tablet (such as your Xoom). I did have one of these from TMobile that I got very cheaply during a Black Friday sale, I used it occasionally and it worked fine, you would buy data a month at a time when you needed it. You can get these from Verizon as well, I believe either subsidized with a contract (if you really want to use the hotspot every month) or buy paying full price for the device and buying data a month at a time. As I understand it, this would be a separate data plan from the one on your phone, but I haven't done it myself, so I may be mistaken.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Almost forgot one detail in my review of the RAZR MAXX....One thing I did not like about the phone is that they chose a very slick smooth finish that made me always feel like I was about to drop the phone! I was sad to see Motorola follow the lead of Apple on this. I bought a silicon gel cover that makes the phone nice and grippy and am satisfied. There are lots of this sort of thing out there, but the one I chose was this:

Black - Cruzer Lite Androidified A2 High Gloss TPU Soft Gel Skin Case - For DROID RAZR MAXX [Cruzer Lite Retail Packaging]

They have a buy-two-get-one-free deal going, so I allowed myself to be suckered into getting a white one as well, but haven't put it on the phone yet.

I could do without the little robot on the back, but honestly I don't notice it in use, nor does anyone else (apologies to the enthusiast who had the Android tattoo on his calf!). Very comfortable to hold and secure in the grip. Controls are mostly easily accessible in the case, though I occasionally miss the volume rocker while using this. I do feel the case makes my phone a bit more attractive to pocket lint, but not a major deal, and worth it to feel secure that my MAXX won't easily slip from my hand!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Claw. . . .yeah. . . I have used PDAnet which is an app that sits on the phone and on a computer. . .you have to physically connect the two and can use the phone to access the internet.  I'm aware that if I used it frequently that I'd risk being shut down for excessive data usage.  I really only use it when I'm traveling and am someplace with no WiFi internet. . . . .

Being able to use the phone as a hotspot would be marginally more convenient -- especially as I could then connect the Fire and Xoom. . .right now I can only use the laptop with PDAnet. . .which is o.k., but. . . . .

I will definitely ask all the questions when I do get the phone. . .which will probably be in a month or so. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://money.cnn.com/2012/03/26/technology/cell-phone-customers/index.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rss%2Fmoney_latest+%28Latest+News%29

Since I have just left Sprint for Verizon after twelve years with the same carrier, I found this article interesting. It seems that the average time before switching carriers is now about four years, slightly longer for the major carriers. This, plus the rising costs of data network may make the carriers look at new business models.


----------



## spotsmom

That was a really interesting article.  I have had only 2 carriers the entire time I've had a cellphone.  I am really happy with Verizon and can't imagine switching.  But, I'm old and so am not hung up on all the latest technology, nor do I need an iphone (thanks to Claw).


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The rumor mill is strongly buzzing that the Droid RAZR and RAZR MAXX will get an Ice Cream Sandwich update on April 4.  I'm not frothing at the mouth with eagerness to get ICS, but I am interested.  I'll let y'all know what happens.  Those enlightened people with RAZRs of one type or another may want to check for updates starting about the middle of next week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll alert my son. . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Supposedly there is a new Android 4.0.4 update for the Motorola Xoom wifi.  Ann and the other Xoomies may want to check for an update if they haven't had one pushed to them in the last few days.


----------



## 911jason

The very popular iPhone app Instagram launched for Android today.

http://bit.ly/HjQBuR


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Supposedly there is a new Android 4.0.4 update for the Motorola Xoom wifi. Ann and the other Xoomies may want to check for an update if they haven't had one pushed to them in the last few days.


Yep. . .got that a couple of days ago. . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For anyone still rockin' a Droid 2, there is now an update released. If your phone hasn't grabbed the update on its own, you might check manually.

Here are specifics:

http://phandroid.com/2012/04/14/update-for-motorola-droid-2-rolling-out-now-bringing-security-patches-and-bug-fixes/

There were strong rumors about an update bringing Ice Cream Sandwich to the RAZR and RAZR MAXX about a week ago, and the stories have switched between that there would be an update, but merely a maintenance update that wouldn't bring ICS, back to that it would indeed be ICS, but would be delayed. I have no clue, and am gonna wait till something is actually released until I get excited about it.


----------



## katy32

I got the droid razr maxx today  I am so happy.  It came with 60% battery life and that took me almost 12 full hours to kill, and that was constant use.  I tried to buy it last week but they were sold out everywhere, so I prepaid at the wireless zone up the road from me, and was told it would come in by Friday.  I was doing a happy dance this morning when I got the call that it came in early.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tax season now being over -- I just have to go in today to help close the office -- I will be purchasing a RAZR in the next day or so.  I think I've decided I don't need the MAXX and I like the white color which isn't available as a MAXX.  I'm traveling on the weekend to see my brother and son in NJ so I want to have it when I go so they can give me tips on what they've learned since they got theirs.

**must remember to ask how the hotspot thing works: can I turn it on and off for when I'm traveling. . . . **


----------



## The Hooded Claw

katy32 said:


> I got the droid razr maxx today  I am so happy.


Congrats Katy! I'm also lovin my MAXX.

And Ann, as long as you are positive you won't miss the extended battery life, I think you'll like the RAZR. Does the Nexus Prime not appeal? I'd have gone for that if I hadn't been seduced by the long battery life of the MAXX.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

What's a Nexus Prime?  

Guess I should check it out but I liked the RAZR my son got and had a DROID before so. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Actually I misspoke,  the Galaxy Nexus is what I had in mind. But it sounds like you are sure of yourself on the RAZR, and it should be a great phone.


----------



## Martel47

I've added to my Android collection (okay, I only have two, so it's not much of a collection).  In addition to my phone-an HTC Inspire 4g from ATT, my wife gave me a birthaduationmasthers dayiversary present with an Asus Eee Transformer Prime.  

I love it.  Sure, the complaints about poor wifi receptivity may have some merit, but I can't imagine it being that bad in anything other than my cinder block graduate housing that rarely allows my desktop, laptop, or phone to connect.

Fast, shiny, thin.  The dock is awesome.

For those that don't want the premium price, the TF300 is now available for order at a lower price point but still great specs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Actually I misspoke, the Galaxy Nexus is what I had in mind. But it sounds like you are sure of yourself on the RAZR, and it should be a great phone.


Ah! "GALAXY Nexus". . .yeah.. .I'd seen that. . . . .

But yeah, I'd done the research. . .and played a bit with my son's.

This morning I looked on Amazon and via Amazon wireless I could have gotten it for $149. But I wanted to ask some questions, too, so I went into the Verizon store and said, basically, "what can you do for me?" Well, my husband has an ancient phone that he has no interest in upgrading to 'smart' so they used his available credit for that and, as my Droid was in 'excellent' condition (their words ), they gave me a credit for that as well.

It ended up costing around $20 more than it would have at Amazon but they did the whole set up and transfer and he even moved my SD card for me. And I was able to have it NOW.  So I felt like that was worth it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Liking this phone so far.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Question about Tapatalk:

On my Fire, when I logged in for KB, it kept it.  So next time I went back, I was still logged in.

Not working that way on the RAZR.  When I close it and re-open I have to log in again.  Any insights into why this is and how to fix it?

thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Figured it out. Not sure why but there was a setting telling it to use English that when I turned it on, it held the log in. Makes no sense but now it works.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Figured it out. Not sure why but there was a setting telling it to use English that when I turned it on, it held the log in. Makes no sense but now it works.


That's weird, I had tried Tapatalk, but wasn't impressed so haven't been using it. I went to reinstall it after seeing your post, and didn't have to do anything but supply my KB credentials once, it is keeping me logged in even after powering down and restarting. I will leave it on and give it another shot!

Incidentally, you new RAZR folks might try Smart Actions out. I don't find it awesome, but I have a couple of useful things set up in it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

thanks for posting, Claw. . . I felt like I was talking to myself. 

Yeah, I have to experiment some with Smart Actions. . . . .see if I can figure a way that it will turn itself off (or be quiet) when, for example, I get to Church without me having to remember.  What features are you liking?

Can't figure what the Tapatalk issue was. . . .really odd. . .and might have been user error!  I only made the change because it was the only thing different from the setting as it was on my Fire.  And it was already using English. . . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> thanks for posting, Claw. . . I felt like I was talking to myself.
> 
> Yeah, I have to experiment some with Smart Actions. . . . .see if I can figure a way that it will turn itself off (or be quiet) when, for example, I get to Church without me having to remember. What features are you liking?
> 
> Can't figure what the Tapatalk issue was. . . .really odd. . .and might have been user error! I only made the change because it was the only thing different from the setting as it was on my Fire. And it was already using English. . . . . .


I often have stuff to pick up at the drugstore, or need one or two things so that I'd rather run into Walgreen's and pay a bit more than dash to the grocery store, so I have it set up to go "beep!" and give me a message "do you need anything from the drugstore?" when I drive by that intersection. It isn't totally reliable, I'd say it works about 2/3 of the time as I drive by, and sometimes more slowly....The other day I had stopped and was inside the drugstore, and THEN it finally went "beep" and flashed the message!

I have it set to turn off the ringer and the "beep" of the notifications if it isn't moving (as in in my pocket, walking around) and it is between 11 PM and 6 AM. Works pretty reliably. There is a priority list you can add people to so that calls from key people do activate the ringer.

And since I often keep my ringer silent or at lower volume while at work, but I want it at 100% when I'm at home (so I'll hear it from the next room), I have it set to turn the ringer volume to max when I am at home between 5 PM and 11 PM.

In an Android Forum, I saw a woman who had hers set so that when she passed an intersection on her way home from work during evening commute hours, it sent a text message to her husband telling him she was almost home.

And I'm having to be patient with my mother, because she is older and having health issues, so I have my phone set to to beep and give me a message to "be nice and be appreciative of your mother!" when I drive up to her house.

If you have multiple actions set that involve time, be careful that the times don't overlap with conflicting instructions. My understanding is that it will follow the last action that became active, though I haven't really experimented to test that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> I often have stuff to pick up at the drugstore, or need one or two things so that I'd rather run into Walgreen's and pay a bit more than dash to the grocery store, so I have it set up to go "beep!" and give me a message "do you need anything from the drugstore?" when I drive by that intersection. It isn't totally reliable, I'd say it works about 2/3 of the time as I drive by, and sometimes more slowly....The other day I had stopped and was inside the drugstore, and THEN it finally went "beep" and flashed the message!
> 
> I have it set to turn off the ringer and the "beep" of the notifications if it isn't moving (as in in my pocket, walking around) and it is between 11 PM and 6 AM. Works pretty reliably. There is a priority list you can add people to so that calls from key people do activate the ringer.
> 
> And since I often keep my ringer silent or at lower volume while at work, but I want it at 100% when I'm at home (so I'll hear it from the next room), I have it set to turn the ringer volume to max when I am at home between 5 PM and 11 PM.
> 
> In an Android Forum, I saw a woman who had hers set so that when she passed an intersection on her way home from work during evening commute hours, it sent a text message to her husband telling him she was almost home.
> 
> *And I'm having to be patient with my mother, because she is older and having health issues, so I have my phone set to to beep and give me a message to "be nice and be appreciative of your mother!" when I drive up to her house.*
> 
> If you have multiple actions set that involve time, be careful that the times don't overlap with conflicting instructions. My understanding is that it will follow the last action that became active, though I haven't really experimented to test that.


Good ideas! Especially the one I put in bold. 

I'll have to play some. . .for now I've just used a couple of their sample ones. . . .but I'm definitely going to figure out how to make it turn itself off at Church. 

I noticed one that seems to lock it if it's in your pocket. . .didn't check out the triggers on that though -- how would it know it was in a pocket? And would a purse pocket count?


----------



## sebat

I've got mine set to go silent between 10pm - 7am with the exception of phone calls from family members.  It's still not perfect since my dad never remembers what time zone I'm in   but it's sure better than shutting off the phone and not getting a call if there's an emergency.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I noticed one that seems to lock it if it's in your pocket. . .didn't check out the triggers on that though -- how would it know it was in a pocket? And would a purse pocket count?


I know the phone has an accelerometer built in (all or nearly all smart phones do, it's useful for games and other stuff). My assumption is that if the accelerometer is getting period shaking around, it assumes it is in a pocket. But I don't know that for sure.


----------



## Meka

Anyone get the Samsung Galaxy Nexus from Sprint?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Meka said:


> Anyone get the Samsung Galaxy Nexus from Sprint?


I'd been a Sprint guy for eleven years, but finally gave up on 'em and jumped ship on Leap Year Day (I'll always be able to remember that now!). If I'd stayed with Sprint, that'd be the phone I'd be getting though. I seriously considered the Verizon version, but decided to go for megabattery and the Maxx over Ice Cream Sandwich and a nicer screen from the Nexus.

Not clear if you're thinking of getting the Sprint Nexus, or have got one. If you're thinking about it, you may want to wait a bit and see some user reports about the reception. There have been complaints about the reception (phone and data) on the Verizon version, whether those would carry over to a Sprint version, I don't know.


----------



## Meka

Sorry I wasn't clear in my previous post. I currently have a Blackberry Tour and I'm ready to join the android world. I am considering the Galaxy Nexus and would love any info or feedback.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Meka said:


> Sorry I wasn't clear in my previous post. I currently have a Blackberry Tour and I'm ready to join the android world. I am considering the Galaxy Nexus and would love any info or feedback.


My experience with the Galaxy Nexus is limited to handling the Verizon version in the Verizon store. From that limited experience, I was impressed by the screen, though it wasn't as "awesome" as I'd expected--It should be excellent if you intend to view media or do a lot of websurfing. The phone I saw worked quickly and smoothly, though I can't say I gave it a big workout.

When I investigated the phone (it was one of two I considered buying, as I said) the general buzz that I got was that it worked well, and that Ice Cream Sandwich (latest version of Android) is nice, but there are a lot of people complaining about poor reception as I mentioned above. I can't swear that this will apply to the Sprint version, though I wouldn't be surprised if it does. There are also perhaps even more complaints than usual about short battery life, though there is some sort of extended battery pack available that should help at the cost of bulking up the phone (I didn't try that myself or even see it, though). The Nexus series are all developed by Google working in conjunction with a phone manufacturer, and do not have the "enhancements" most phone manufacturers add to their phones, though Android seems to be getting more and more user-friendly with each new version.

My advice would be to go to Youtube and search for "phone dog galaxy nexus" and watch each of the several videos about the Galaxy Nexus. And I stick to my recommendation about checking user reports for reception problems with the Sprint version unless you never take the phone outside of a very strong coverage area.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The update for the RAZR and MAXX is available now. An incremental update, not Ice Cream Sandwich. It is available for me, but I haven't installed it yet. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sebat

Funny...my phone just updated and your message was the first notice I received after it finished.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meka

Thanks Hooded Claw, the videos were helpful. I just found out Sprint is releasing the HTC Evo 4G LTE (I think it will be available in May I have to check with Sprint) my niece has an older HTC Evo and I really like it so now I'm torn between the new HTC phone and the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I'm about nine months away from my upgrade eligibility, but I've finally spotted a new Android phone that I want to make my next phone.

I'm speaking of:










The Samsung Galaxy Note!

At an impressive 5.3 inches diagonally, made of Gorilla Glass, and soon to be sporting Ice Cream Sandwich, this phone is currently an AT&T exclusive, but I've seen some FCC documents that suggest that as soon as their exclusive is over, it'll be dropping on T-Mobile, where I can grab it without switching over.

And by the time my upgrade eligibility comes up, it should be available for less than the current $249-$299 with a 2-year contract.






Sure, the phone will be about a year old by then, but it's so ahead of its time that I'm not overly concerned.

My current Android smartphone has only a 3.5-inch screen, so it'll be a lot more screen real estate, and it can be used as a small tablet as well as a phone.

In fact, it's inspired a new word: phablet. (Combining phone and tablet.)

I know it seems ridiculously huge as a phone. It's probably borderline. But I've held one in my hands, and unless something markedly better comes along... I'd be willing to jump from T-Mobile to AT&T if I had to, just to have this phone! 

So, yeah... my next phone has (probably) been identified!

(Also, it's remarkably thin for such a large phone. And the battery life is as good/better than the battery life on my T-Mobile/HTC G2!)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=galaxy_nexus_hspa

For those who are on AT&T or Tmobile, and want a Galaxy Nexus, you can get one without contract direct from Google for four hundred bucks.

Craig, the Note looks good!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

CraigInTwinCities said:


> At an impressive 5.3 inches diagonally, made of Gorilla Glass, and soon to be sporting Ice Cream Sandwich, this phone is currently an AT&T exclusive, but I've seen some FCC documents that suggest that as soon as their exclusive is over, it'll be dropping on T-Mobile, where I can grab it without switching over.
> 
> And by the time my upgrade eligibility comes up, it should be available for less than the current $249-$299 with a 2-year contract.
> 
> Sure, the phone will be about a year old by then, but it's so ahead of its time that I'm not overly concerned.
> 
> My current Android smartphone has only a 3.5-inch screen, so it'll be a lot more screen real estate, and it can be used as a small tablet as well as a phone.
> 
> In fact, it's inspired a new word: phablet. (Combining phone and tablet.)
> 
> I know it seems ridiculously huge as a phone. It's probably borderline. But I've held one in my hands, and unless something markedly better comes along... I'd be willing to jump from T-Mobile to AT&T if I had to, just to have this phone!
> 
> So, yeah... my next phone has (probably) been identified!
> 
> (Also, it's remarkably thin for such a large phone. And the battery life is as good/better than the battery life on my T-Mobile/HTC G2!)


Craig, I want the Samsung Note too and like you , I am with T-mobile. I'm due a phone upgrade right now, but I'm waiting until the Note or something else really enticing comes to T-mobile. I hope you are right about its being on its way there.


----------



## CegAbq

Hmmm - I'm on Verizon & have a Thunderbolt. No chance of switching from Vz (not even sure I'd want to) Very happy with the Thunderbolt right now & am not really seeing anything to entice me yet (my upgrade opportunity would come in December, although we do have another line that could transfer its upgrade; but still not seeing anything else to interest me right now).


----------



## CraigInOregon

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Craig, I want the Samsung Note too and like you , I am with T-mobile. I'm due a phone upgrade right now, but I'm waiting until the Note or something else really enticing comes to T-mobile. I hope you are right about its being on its way there.


In the T-Mobile forums, there are people who are talking about T-Mobile reps telling them that T-Mob is getting the Galaxy Note as soon as AT&T's exclusivity expires. (I guess it was only a three-month exclusive, and will be unleashed to other carriers like T-Mobile in a May/June timeframe, just in time for the Note to be upgraded to ICS and that special software suite that comes with it.)

Finally, on one web site or another (engaget, maybe?) they showed off some FCC papers T-Mobile and Samsung filed. It had the same resolution as the Note (the only Samsung phone with that resolution, currently) and was categorized as a phone, not a tablet. So it's either the Note, or a Note clone. (Just like how the T-Mobile G2 by HTC was the Desire Z on other carriers.)

Google "Samsung Galaxy Note T-Mobile" and you'll find some interesting links.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Latest Engadget update:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/24/samsung-galaxy-note-for-t-mobile-spotted-in-the-wild/

It's definitely coming... and soon.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Latest Engadget update:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/24/samsung-galaxy-note-for-t-mobile-spotted-in-the-wild/
> 
> It's definitely coming... and soon.


Thanks for posting that Craig. I'm so excited!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Strictly for owners of RAZR and MAXX phones... Once you install the new update, there is a neat addition to the browser where holding down the back button brings up a handy screen that gives quick access to bookmarks, history, and most visited sites. This only works in the web browser, of course. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cool!  Thanks for the hint Claw. . . .will have to go play.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is an update to Adobe Flash Player that supposedly fixes a serious security bug, you might want to go to the Market, or whatever they are calling it now, and make sure it is updated. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Angela

Will be upgrading soon. If I can convince myself to give up my slide out keyboard, I will get the Razr or the Max. If not, then the Droid4.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://m.androidcentral.com/verizon-clarifies-new-data-plan-policies

It appears Verizon is getting ready to start winding down unlimited data plans. More to come...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunfiregirl

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://m.androidcentral.com/verizon-clarifies-new-data-plan-policies
> 
> It appears Verizon is getting ready to start winding down unlimited data plans. More to come...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ummm...really?!?!?!?! Ugh!! I am a grandfathered in unlimited data user w/Verizon... I updated to the Razr MAXX about a month ago...does this mean I will have to choose a tiered plan now?? Will Verizon somehow be notifying us of this change & asking us which tiered plan we want or will we just be surprised on a bill sometime in the future?? I tend to use a lot of data & I've always had unlimited (came from Sprint to Verizon) so I never had to worry ...now I will constantly have to keep in mind how much data I'm using all month... not happy


----------



## Tip10

According to Verizon you will be able to continue on your existing grandfathered plan until you choose to sign a new contract.

As to when you choose to sign a new contract, well, if you ever want a phone at a discount from Verizon you'll HAVE to sign a new contract or you can continue on your old plan, and, at least for the time being it seems, purchase your phones at full retail and still have unlimited data.  I would expect, however, that Verizon will likely come up with a new rule requiring any "new" activations to have a tiered plan -- kind of like they did several years ago with "data phones" -- meaning so long as you don't ever change your phone you can keep unlimited data....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tip10 said:


> According to Verizon you will be able to continue on your existing grandfathered plan until you choose to sign a new contract.
> 
> As to when you choose to sign a new contract, well, if you ever want a phone at a discount from Verizon you'll HAVE to sign a new contract or you can continue on your old plan, and, at least for the time being it seems, purchase your phones at full retail and still have unlimited data. I would expect, however, that Verizon will likely come up with a new rule requiring any "new" activations to have a tiered plan -- kind of like they did several years ago with "data phones" -- meaning so long as you don't ever change your phone you can keep unlimited data....


Actually, if you had unlimited data, you could change your phone and keep it. And use a plan upgrade and get the discount price. I'm sure of this because both my son and I recently upgraded from DROID to DROID RAZR. There was basically no change to our plan at all.

When/if the new structure is implemented, my understanding is that there will be 'family plan' tiers. And I expect that there will be lots of notice and explanation provided at the time. I've never had a problem with Verizon wireless' service. Their land line service, however, is abysmal around here. The excel at ignoring customers.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is a new update to the Kindle app.  I'm told that it focuses on usability for tablets, and it includes the ability to do double-column text on tablets!  Some people have really looked for that.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, I have news, too, for those not paying attention:


The Samsung Galaxy SIII *is* coming to T-Mobile in about a week. No price announced yet, but it's coming. (Most advanced-tech Android handset on the market.)

And... sometime in July... Rumor mill says July 11...

...the Samsung Galaxy Note phablet is indeed coming to T-Mobile! No price announced yet, but it's confirmed for T-Mobile release all but officially. (Largest Android phone on the market, and it'll hit T-Mobile with ICS already installed.)

Ugh. Now I have to choose between them.... Do I go 4.8" with the most advanced tech and features? Or do I go biggest screen (5.3"), but maybe a half-step behind the SIII on tech?

As much as I love that 5.3" screen, I might just go SIII....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Tough choice, Craig! Either phone could be defended.  I'd be a bit nervous how pocketable the Note would be, but I'm sure I'd love the big screen while using it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> There is a new update to the Kindle app. I'm told that it focuses on usability for tablets, and it includes the ability to do double-column text on tablets! Some people have really looked for that.


I d/l'd it to my phone. . .not seeing whole pile of difference, but, it's a phone.  Will d/l it to my xoom today if I have time and see how it looks.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

One of my friends who uses an ASUS pad and is very fussy about having everything just so says that the double column works, and you can control the margins, which he has been howling for for at least a year. He is delighted with it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spotsmom

I'm getting worried that Verizon is no longer going to offer a relatively inexpensive phone/data plan.  They seem to be geared in on the unlimited text thing and want to charge $100 a month for this across devices.  Well, it's only me (phone/very limited data) and hank (phone only).  Hope they don't dump those types of plans.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

spotsmom said:


> I'm getting worried that Verizon is no longer going to offer a relatively inexpensive phone/data plan. They seem to be geared in on the unlimited text thing and want to charge $100 a month for this across devices. Well, it's only me (phone/very limited data) and hank (phone only). Hope they don't dump those types of plans.


Hi SM! Long time no see...

From what I'm hearing, Verizon is going to try to steer people to family plans that involve shared data. This article talks about it:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57454463-94/confused-about-verizons-family-share-plans-youre-not-alone/

Doesn't strike me as a particularly good deal, since you have to pay at least one device fee (two or more for a family) and a data fee.


----------



## spotsmom

Yes, I don't think it's going to be a good deal for someone like Hank and me.  But for families with lots of different devices, it might be great.  I sure would hate to leave Verizon!  I guess I can keep my lovely phone (or get another elsewhere) and they'd have to keep my current plan.


----------



## CegAbq

spotsmom said:


> I guess I can keep my lovely phone (or get another elsewhere) and they'd have to keep my current plan.


Yeah - that's what I've been contemplating. I have wondered what's going to be offered to singles who don't have any 'family' that they want to share with.

On another note, although many of us are Fire lovers, or have another Android tablet (I've got a Fire), I'm very interested to see what comes of this device: the Google Nexus tablet built by Asus:
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/19/googles-nexus-tablet-already-shipping-will-be-unveiled-at-io-with-market-availability-beginning-july/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+DroidLife+%28droid+life%29

http://www.webpronews.com/google-unveiling-200-nexus-tablet-at-google-io-rumor-2012-06

If it's at the $200 mark and specs are as rumored, I'll probably get one, even though I also love my Fire.
(And then when I have to change to the VZ shared plan, maybe I'll snag one of those $10 extra add-on features for tablet connectivity! LOL


----------



## CraigInOregon

Wow, I'm disappointed.

Every other provider is charging $199 for the Samsung Galaxy SIII, except Target and Amazon Wireless, who are going $149...

But word is, T-Mobile wants to charge $279... AFTER a mail-in rebate.

Good God...


----------



## gadgetgirl003

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Wow, I'm disappointed.
> 
> Every other provider is charging $199 for the Samsung Galaxy SIII, except Target and Amazon Wireless, who are going $149...
> 
> But word is, T-Mobile wants to charge $279... AFTER a mail-in rebate.
> 
> Good God...


I'm disappointed also. I am supposedly "eligible for best price" for upgrade yet T-mobile's price as an upgrade on this phone is $329.99. I'm thinking it may be time for me to switch carriers.


----------



## Tip10

spotsmom said:


> I'm getting worried that Verizon is no longer going to offer a relatively inexpensive phone/data plan. They seem to be geared in on the unlimited text thing and want to charge $100 a month for this across devices. Well, it's only me (phone/very limited data) and hank (phone only). Hope they don't dump those types of plans.


Not that it necessarily helps much but keep in mind that under Verizon's new data plans tethering is allowed and included -- meaning if you have a phone that supports it your Fire just became that much more mobile.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

We've talked a lot about keyboards in the past. Swiftkey has a major update in the Market now. It is free if you bought Swiftkey X, if not, it is on sale for half price now. 

Keyboard design is changed, and appears to be an improvement so far. Bigger space bar and an all in one key for major punctuation marks. Supposedly the error correction can now recognize when a space has been omitted and two words run together, which has been one of my major gripes. 

This is my preferred keyboard, you might try it if you are unhappy with what you are using now. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigInOregon

gadgetgirl003 said:


> I'm disappointed also. I am supposedly "eligible for best price" for upgrade yet T-mobile's price as an upgrade on this phone is $329.99. I'm thinking it may be time for me to switch carriers.


My wife and I are contemplating the same thing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm now using Ice Cream Sandwich on my RAZR MAXX. It isn't life-changing or anything, but has some new stuff, plus annoyances that my tried-and-true ways no longer work for some things!

Here's a nice article with some tricksy features.

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/20-android-ice-cream-sandwich-tips-and-tricks-1079007

I was curious about the face unlock, but after a couple of hours am about to conclude it isn't reliable enough.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The latest:

We upgraded my wife's phone today... She went from a Samsung feature phone to ... a Samsung Galaxy SIII. Got the handset at Wal-Mart for $199, then went to the T-Mo store to get our rate plan updated.

Unfortunately, the system glitch that made me prematurely upgrade-eligible has been fixed by T-Mo, so I now have to wait until November to upgrade my phone.

In November, it looks like I'll be able to choose between a Galaxy SIII or a Note 2, if rumors are to be believed. And it's a distant possibility that the Galaxy S-IV might be close to release by then.

In the meantime, I'm struggling to decide on a tablet solution for me. On the one hand, there's Amazon loyalty to be found in waiting for a Kindle Fire 2.

Then again, there's the wildly awesome Google Nexus 7, which will be hard for KF2 to beat.

Please note, the tablet I add to my stable of tech will NOT be replacing my Kindle 3 Keyboard! I'm keeping that for most of my reading.

Whichever I get, it's more likely that the new device will be replacing my Apple iPod nano 16GB, which I'm sick of because I can't get iTunes to run properly (in terms of buying things from the iTunes Store) on a Windows 7 PC.

So I'm ready to chuck my nano and either go Google Nexus 7 or Kindle Fire 2 for my next "media player" device. I haven't made up my mind yet, but I'm leaning toward the Nexus 7.

Whichever I get, I want an "audio dock/AM-FM clock radio/charging station" unit to go with it. 

Which is another reason why I might go Google Nexus 7 for my multimedia tablet solution.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Got the update to my RAZR the other day. . . .like the new interface.. . . .


----------



## gadgetgirl003

CraigInTwinCities said:


> The latest:
> 
> We upgraded my wife's phone today... She went from a Samsung feature phone to ... a Samsung Galaxy SIII. Got the handset at Wal-Mart for $199, then went to the T-Mo store to get our rate plan updated.
> 
> Unfortunately, the system glitch that made me prematurely upgrade-eligible has been fixed by T-Mo, so I now have to wait until November to upgrade my phone.
> 
> In November, it looks like I'll be able to choose between a Galaxy SIII or a Note 2, if rumors are to be believed. And it's a distant possibility that the Galaxy S-IV might be close to release by then.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm struggling to decide on a tablet solution for me. On the one hand, there's Amazon loyalty to be found in waiting for a Kindle Fire 2.
> 
> Then again, there's the wildly awesome Google Nexus 7, which will be hard for KF2 to beat.
> 
> Please note, the tablet I add to my stable of tech will NOT be replacing my Kindle 3 Keyboard! I'm keeping that for most of my reading.
> 
> Whichever I get, it's more likely that the new device will be replacing my Apple iPod nano 16GB, which I'm sick of because I can't get iTunes to run properly (in terms of buying things from the iTunes Store) on a Windows 7 PC.
> 
> So I'm ready to chuck my nano and either go Google Nexus 7 or Kindle Fire 2 for my next "media player" device. I haven't made up my mind yet, but I'm leaning toward the Nexus 7.
> 
> Whichever I get, I want an "audio dock/AM-FM clock radio/charging station" unit to go with it.
> 
> Which is another reason why I might go Google Nexus 7 for my multimedia tablet solution.


Craig, 
That is great that you were able to upgrade your wife's phone to the S3 for just $199. How were you able to do that? As I posted earlier in this thread, T-mobile is showing that it would cost $329 for me to upgrade to the S3 even though I supposedly am eligible for "best upgrade price"


----------



## CraigInOregon

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Craig,
> That is great that you were able to upgrade your wife's phone to the S3 for just $199. How were you able to do that? As I posted earlier in this thread, T-mobile is showing that it would cost $329 for me to upgrade to the S3 even though I supposedly am eligible for "best upgrade price"


Well, you do have to be fully upgrade eligible.

The rest is as simple as walking into Wal-Mart's Consumer Electronics Department. Their price on the S3 is $197. Provided they have any in stock.

Wal-Mart has some sort of special deal with T-Mobile that no handset they sell will be priced over $199. Don't know the details or the whys and wherefores.

But we went to Wal-Mart, paid $197 with an $18 activation fee added to our next bill, and that was that.

(P.S., Wal-Mart did the paperwork on my wife's line, but accidentally programmed the SIM to my line, which we didn't notice right away, and which is why Andie and I went the the T-Mobile corporate store, where they sorted out that tiny mess by giving us each a new SIM card... free of charge.)

And while we were there, at the T-Mo store, we officially changed our plan to a Classic plan, so now we have 1000 shared minutes instead of 750, and unlimited data with a 2GB high-speed data cap. And considering I never got close to my old 200MB data cap (since we have WiFi in our apartment), I now feel a LOT more free to do data-heavy stuff. 

The Classic plan even saved us a bit of money over our old Even More plan... and we're getting a lot more for the money. 2GB vs 200 MB, and for less money!


----------



## Andra

We have AT&T as our carrier and we got new phones last year.  DH's has been misbehaving horribly - dropped wifi even in the house where the signal is excellent and daily (if not more frequent) battery pulls are driving him crazy.  He is not eligible for an upgrade and if I try to make a claim on the insurance, I will still have to pay $199 for a new Samsung Infuse to replace his existing phone.
So he just ordered a Galaxy Nexus straight from Google.  Unlocked it was $349, which is a little high, but less than most other models that we have looked at recently.
And hopefully he will get more regular OS updates since it's not locked.  My Infuse is still on Froyo, even though Gingerbread, ICS and now Jellybean have been released...


----------



## CraigInOregon

You'll be OK with the Nexus phone from Google. It doesn't have bleeding-edge stats like a Galaxy SIII, but it will be on JellyBean out of the box.

I know this isn't a phone, but I just decided yesterday to pop for the Google Nexus 7 tablet... being far more up-to-date with Android is one of the main reasons.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> You'll be OK with the Nexus phone from Google. It doesn't have bleeding-edge stats like a Galaxy SIII, but it will be on JellyBean out of the box.
> 
> I know this isn't a phone, but I just decided yesterday to pop for the Google Nexus 7 tablet... being far more up-to-date with Android is one of the main reasons.


The Nexus 7 is definitely intriguing, though I was able to restrain myself...


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Nexus 7 is definitely intriguing, though I was able to restrain myself...


Jelly Bean straight out of the box, quad-core, Google Now, $199 for 8 GB and only $249 for the 16GB.... not me. I was a goner...


----------



## CegAbq

Just curious - for folks here who already have a high-end Android smartphone (or maybe even an iPhone) - what about the Nexus 7 interests you?

When I'm talking with friends who ask me about how I like my Fire (& when I started thinking about the Nexus 7), I tell them that if I didn't have my smartphone (which is an HTC Thunderbolt on Verizon), then the Fire would probably not be enough table for me, but because I do have my smartphone, the Fire completely meets my needs with the Amazon ecosystem. (I don't have a Netflix or Hulu+ subscription; I just use what's available through Primer for videos)

(I will confess that my gadget lust is strongly pulling me towards a Galaxy Nexus, but I'm trying to resist for now.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Just curious - for folks here who already have a high-end Android smartphone (or maybe even an iPhone) - what about the Nexus 7 interests you?


Main thing that pulls me towards it is that it is a bright new shiny sparkly, and not as expensive as some other electronic gizmos I've lusted after. As a tech geek, I am intrigued at the idea of having something with the latest version of Android always on it, so I can see all the latest bells and whistles. If I got it, I'd have two main uses for it--First is as a travel tablet in places of my larger and more expensive iPad, and second is (maybe) using it on a bracket in my car as a dashboard GPS--I gather it does have GPS built-in, and I have a "CoPilot" Android app that does GPS without needing a cellular data connection. I've experimented with this with an "old" Dell Streak that I have and it works well--The larger screen is nice, and it would not run down the battery on my phone. From what I read, I understand that the Nexus 7 has pretty good gyroscopes that measure motion, and it would be good for some action-oriented games, but I don't have personal experience, or even substantial personal research to support that idea, so verify it if its important to you.

Main downside of the Nexus 7 that when I've used the Dell Streak, I do NOT like the seven inch form factor. Too large to be pocketable (except maybe in winter in jackets with huge pockets), but small enough that typing and touching a precise area of the screen are still a pain. The 9.7 inch screen on the iPad is much more usable. For those who are paying attention, the Streak has such awful battery life I never take it anywhere, it is not acceptable as a travel tablet. A secondary downside is that whatever you think of Apple as a company, their market and apps are much more developed than the Android Market. And the Google tablet won't be able to view the Amazon Prime video if you are lucky enough to be in a place with public wifi that will support video streaming.

The upshot for me is that even though I got wide-eyed about the thing initially, I'm going to continue to take my iPad with me when I travel, and deal with the larger size (it's so thin that the weight isn't an issue) and just hope for the best about leaving it in hotel rooms within reach of theoretically sticky-fingered hotel cleaning staff. For use at home where portability isn't a factor, I'd never choose to use a 7 inch tablet over one with a nine or ten inch screen.


----------



## CraigInOregon

CegAbq said:


> Just curious - for folks here who already have a high-end Android smartphone (or maybe even an iPhone) - what about the Nexus 7 interests you?


Hmm, well... here's the thing.

Currently, I have the following:

1) A 16GB iPod nano that needs a PC running iTunes to buy new songs for, because I didn't pop for an iPod Touch at the time, which has WiFi. And it's been almost a year since iTunes has worked reliably for me in any Windows 7 environment. And no one associated with Apple gives a care.

2) A Kindle 3/Keyboard for all my eBook reading needs.

3) A T-Mobile G2 by HTC sporting an 800MHz single-core processor, 512MB of RAM, 2GB phone memory + 8GB expansion card for 10GB total, and Gingerbread with no overlay. Just pure Android.

So, my situation is this:

My Kindle 3 is just fine. No need for an upgrade there.

My T-Mobile G2 is creaky and aging, but I'm four months out from being upgrade-eligible.

My iPod nano is the oldest bit of tech by far... but the real problem isn't its age, but the fact that I can't buy new music from Apple iTunes anymore. And I'm ticked off at Apple like crazy over that.

So... the thing that a Google Nexus 7 really does for me is it replaces my iPod nano, in essence... but does a whole lot more, as well!

Getting a Google Nexus 7 allows me to use Google Music Manager to rescue my iTunes library, put it in the cloud, and add new music to it because I can easily buy music any time I want from Google Play Store, but I cannot buy music from iTunes anymore.

The Nexus 7, in addition to music, can do movies and TV on a much bigger screen than my 2.22-inch nano. (5th generation) or my current 3.5-inch G2 phone.

Having the Nexus 7 gives me a media player with much beefier stats than my current smartphone. (1.5Ghz Quad core processor, 1 GB RAM, Jelly Bean with no overlay, 16GB storage plus cloud storage for 20,000 songs)

The phone I hope to add in November, the SIII, has only a dual-core, but has 2Gb RAM and more storage, but currently only has Ice Cream Sandwich on it... Jelly Bean may not reach the SIII this year, due to Samsung's TouchWiz overlay.

And hope springs eternal that T-Mobile might get the Galaxy Note 2 the same time as everyone else, and that's supposed to have a quad-core, a 5.5-inch screen, and perhaps even a 12MP camera along with 2GB of RAM instead of 1.... But that's currently a pipedream.

So the Nexus 7 gives me a media player and a place for all my games and apps, so that my phone battery can be reserved more for phone uses, while my tablet can be used for media streaming, gaming, etc., and can even be a backup reader.

Plus, the N7 doesn't lock me into a single ecosystem. I can buy from Google Play, I can side-load the Amazon Market, and I can even get the BN Nook app if I want to. It's a lot more wide-open than a Kindle Fire 2, and unlike anything Apple makes, Google doesn't care what OS my PC is running. Google Music Manager works just fine for me. 

Plus, the K7 has Jelly Bean and Google Now, which makes Siri look about as bright as... Zooey Deschanel! 

And when Key Lime Pie, Lollipop, and whatever they call the M revision (marshmallow?) come out, my Nexus 7 will have those updates long before any phone I own at the time will...


----------



## CraigInOregon

Oh Hooded Claw (or someone savvy)....

I'm in experimental mode with my Nexus 7, and I've run into an odd symptom.

Here goes:

I use Google Play Movies to watch Transformers (the free included movie) and the Nexus 7 will transition to landscape mode when I position the tablet that way. Which is great for movies, because that way they fill the screen.

However, I decided to rip one of my Blu-Rays and plop it on my Nexus 7, just to see how that would work.

Umm... it kinda did.

I ripped the movie in .mp4 video format at 1280x800 resolution, just as you're supposed to, to fit the screen.

But when I loaded it onto my Nexus and went to play it in the Google Play Movies app, it will ONLY play the movie in portrait mode. There's no way to make it transition to landscape, when it's your own movie or personal video. (I also tried this with a home video I made. Like I said, I'm in kicking-the-tires mode.)

I mean, the movie's watchable, but there's a TON of wasted screen space going about it like this.

Would an alternate video player app do a better job and rotate it to landscape mode? (One that's Nexus 7-savvy.)

Or is this an issue with the Nexus 7?

Or is it something that I'll just have to live with for a while until Google patches something or ... what?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://nexus7forum.com/index.php?topic=228.0

Craig, as you know, I have no personal experience, but see the discussion above. The suggestions there may work for you.

It would be frustrating to see so much of that high resolution screen go to waste!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigInOregon

That thread helped big-time. My 7 came "locked" into portrait. Now I'm back in control. Thanks!

(Also, I've learned that it's still handy to have a copy of QQPlayer installed. It plays file-types like .flv that Google Play Movies doesn't.)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you want to tether or hotspot your Verizon phone, and are on one of the tiered data plans that were sold in the last year or so, this may interest you.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57485518-94/what-verizons-fcc-tethering-settlement-means-to-you-faq/

Tethering was already included in the new shared plans. Those of you lucky enough to be on unlimited plans still have to pay twenty bucks a month to legally hotspot or tether....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I think we have some loyal HTC Thunderbolt users here. HTC says don't give up hope, ICe Cream Sandwich is still in the oven for you!

http://phandroid.com/2012/08/09/htc-we-havent-forgotten-about-the-htc-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich/


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> I think we have some loyal HTC Thunderbolt users here. HTC says don't give up hope, ICe Cream Sandwich is still in the oven for you!
> 
> http://phandroid.com/2012/08/09/htc-we-havent-forgotten-about-the-htc-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich/


LOL, since getting my Nexus 7 and experiencing JellyBean, it's hard to get excited over Ice Cream Sandwich anymore...


----------



## CegAbq

As one of those loyal Thunderbolt users, I'd just say I won't hold my breath. 
My phone is good, I have no complaints. My DH & DS both have Galaxy Nexuses (Nexi?). H's is stock, son's is rooted with Jelly Bean.
I do keep my eye on postings on craigslist for a Nexus, but also keep asking my self why.

I am so irritated at whoever it is (not sure if it is HTC or VZ's decision) to just drop continued support of the thunderbolt. Actually at all of the the manufacturers and carriers who hype their newest, lock us into contracts & then just forget about us 

_ETA_ As they point out here: http://da.feedsportal.com/c/33995/f/616884/s/223eef80/l/0L0Sandroidcentral0N0Cremainder0Eics0Eupdates0Ecomplete0Eend0Eaugust0Esays0Ehtc/ia1.htm
"*It's also worth remembering that even if HTC's finished with its updates before the end of August, that doesn't mean that's when they'll start rolling out to handsets. Mobile carriers still need to test and sign off these updates, a process which in the past has taken months to complete.*" (Am I sounding a bit cynical? LOL)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think I have jelly bean on my Xoom. . .. it's 4.1.x anyway.  It's fine.  don't see it as a big improvement over 4.0.  Phone definitely has 4.0 (a Razr).  Whatever.  it works.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't used Jelly Bean yet, but by all accounts the main change is making things smoother and faster, which is a good thing. Google claims some enhanced search features which don't seem to get much love from what I have seen. Sounds like a worthy update and I wish my RAZR had it, but as was mentioned, the combination of needing phone company approval for 4G devices, and the need for non Google products to fit new versions of Android into their customized shells will make it slower for those of us using phones, especially non Nexus phones.

Here's Google official brag sheet on Jelly Bean.

http://www.android.com/about/jelly-bean/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CegAbq

And - hope swings the other way for the Thunderbolt to get ICS:
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/08/10/htc-flip-flopping-on-htc-thunderbolt-ice-cream-sandwich-update/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Gottabemobile+%28GottaBeMobile%29


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Well keep our fingers crossed for you Carol!


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:



> Well keep our fingers crossed for you Carol!


Hey, thanks Claw! But you know, it's really only gadget lust. As I said before, my Thunderbolt is really chugging along just fine.

I've pretty much resigned myself to have to either put up with the Thunderbolt for a while or watch of an off-contract phone. I've got unlimited data & looking at Verizon's shared data plans, with the various household members who would be on this shared plan & their needs, it would actually cost us more to have to switch over to a shared plan. So I'm holding off on that move as long as possible.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Claw,


Personally, I like Google Now. (The enhanced search of Jelly Bean and Siri-competitor).

While voice-driven search is hit-or-miss by any account, Google Now's accuracy is much better than Siri and let's not even mention Samsung's S-Voice... (The GN voice is also less mechanical-sounding than Siri.)

Of course, none of these products are much more than obvious v1 software. In a couple years, everything out there will put this current stuff to shame.


----------



## ellesu

Once again, I've confused myself and could use a bit of help. I'm trying to setup the Sony Tablet S 9.4" I recently bought from Woot. It updated to ICS with no problem but I have no idea what a good text messaging app would be. My Samsung Infuse is just over a year old and has Firmware version 2.2.1 and I know it's not going to be updated. A messaging app/icon was already on my phone. So, does anyone have a suggestion for a text messaging app?

I haven't been using Google mail or calendar but I guess I'm going to have to update my Google account on my computer, then import to the tablet. Does that sound correct?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Craig will be delighted to know that I have been assimilated....Bought a Nexus 7 today and it is charging up now!  It will go with me to Wisconsin next week while my iPad stays home.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> Craig will be delighted to know that I have been assimilated....Bought a Nexus 7 today and it is charging up now! It will go with me to Wisconsin next week while my iPad stays home.


Will look forward to your thoughts as you get to know it. Where did you buy it? Has it come back into stock in retail stores or is it available from Amazon?
ETA: do you also have a Fire (I can't remember)


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Will look forward to your thoughts as you get to know it. Where did you buy it? Has it come back into stock in retail stores or is it available from Amazon?
> ETA: do you also have a Fire (I can't remember)


I don't have a Fire, but I do have a Nook Color. The Nexus 7 is out there in some retail stores, I had to check a few places via the internet, but the OfficeMax store here had them in stock and held one for me when I called them and requested they do so. I decided I wanted it rather abruptly, and wanted to have it before I go traveling this weekend, so chose to buy local rather than order it. But I think they are available direct from Google. Initially, the hardware promotes a feeling of confidence, but all I've done so far is hook it up to my wifi and sync to my Google account. It was charged at 33% out of the box, so I didn't want to run the battery down lower. Should get a workout next week.


----------



## CegAbq

Even though I understand Amazon wanting to minimize competition, I still find it rather odd how much higher they are pricing the Nexus 7 over it's price in stores & other internet sites.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Even though I understand Amazon wanting to minimize competition, I still find it rather odd how much higher they are pricing the Nexus 7 over it's price in stores & other internet sites.


Unless I'm missing something, the people selling it are resellers, presumably trying to capitalize on the shortage. I don't see any from Amazon itself, just affiliates. It hadn't occurred to me to check Amazon for this, good idea!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Claw,


You made a solid choice. No matter what else you own, I think you'll also enjoy the Nexus 7. I know mine has become indispensable to me.

Even if the Fire 2 comes out and is terrific, I will hold on to my N7 with no regrets.

I could easily see myself making my Nexus 7 my main device (aside from a cell phone) for the next couple years. And when I upgrade after that, I'm hoping there's a Nexus 10 (10-inch) to consider next to, say, a Fire 4.


----------



## CegAbq

I just found some forums last night that showed how to be able to stream Amazon Prime Videos on an Android device. Since all that is involved is using a particular browser & logging in to your Amazon account, doesn't seem like any TOS are violated.
Finding that makes me much more interested in the Nexus 7. Seriously thinking through & trying to combat *gadget-lust* as I type.


----------



## Steph H

It's tough being a gadget wh...er, geek, isn't it....   Even though I have no real reason to get one, especially since I have a Fire, I've heard/read so many good things about the Nexus that I'm tempted to get one to see and try it.   Must...hold...out....


----------



## CegAbq

Steph H said:


> Must...hold...out....


Trying!


----------



## Andra

ellesu said:


> Once again, I've confused myself and could use a bit of help. I'm trying to setup the Sony Tablet S 9.4" I recently bought from Woot. It updated to ICS with no problem but I have no idea what a good text messaging app would be. My Samsung Infuse is just over a year old and has Firmware version 2.2.1 and I know it's not going to be updated. A messaging app/icon was already on my phone. So, does anyone have a suggestion for a text messaging app?
> 
> I haven't been using Google mail or calendar but I guess I'm going to have to update my Google account on my computer, then import to the tablet. Does that sound correct?


We use Handcent for text messaging. We have also used Kik.
I would get your Google stuff correct on your computer and then when you add the account to the tablet everything should be beautiful.


----------



## CegAbq

Andra said:


> I would get your Google stuff correct on your computer and then when you add the account to the tablet everything should be beautiful.


I double-ditto this advice for anyone new to Android devices - if you set up your Google account on your desktop/laptop ahead of time (gmail & contacts, calendar), then everything is very smooth when you establish the account on the Android device.


----------



## ellesu

Off to check out Handcent and Kik.  And update my Google info 
Thanks!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

here are a few comments about the nexus 7. 

several very positive things, the noticeably less weight than my Nook Color is very good. I am enjoying some live wallpapers on it, I particularly recommend season ZEN hd and aquarium live. They looks great. I also have a widget Called Astronomy Photo of the Day by Sam Oakley, and the photos from it look fabulous. 

The weight is noticeably less than my Nook Color, and build quality is good. 

Only real negative so far is that it stutters and hesitates while streaming Netflix. This appears to be a fairly common problem, and my research suggests it was introduced in a recent update. There are some suggested solutions, but I am going to wait and see if Google issues a patch to correct it.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hooded,

I don't own Netflix so I can't comment on that...

...But I will say Project Butter has worked as advertised for me, and virtually nothing out-of-box was glitchy, slow or stuttery. But I don't use Netflix.

(I do use Xfinity and have had no problems there. Ditto YouTube.)

Some apps aren't optimized for JellyBean and tablets yet, though....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Claw. . . I would note that with the 'live' wallpapers, they will draw the battery down slightly faster than static wallpapers.  Though some of them are really nice.

I'm most impressed with the reported lightness of it, relative, for example, to the Fire. . .but, still, it doesn't have anything that I feel like I need.  I'm happy with my Fire. . .when I need a bigger tablet I use my Xoom (which also has cameras), which has Jelly Bean. . . . .and my Razr phone does phone things.  So I'm good on gadgets for now.


----------



## Andra

DH ordered a new phone for me and it's out for delivery today!!
I am excited because my Infuse still has Froyo on it, just like it did last July when I got it.
The Galaxy Nexus HSPA+ probably comes with Ice Cream Sandwich on it, but if DH is to be believed, his downloaded Jellybean as soon as he connected to the network.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm aware of the added battery drain for live wallpapers, will turn them off on a plane trip, but usually I have battery life to burn so far. Good to remind people of it, though. 

One other feature I like is the use of a new forum of voice recognition for typing what you dictate. I find it works well, and dictated my post last night, not editing it except to add a couple of capitals. I wanted to see if it would do a good enough job that nobody would comment, and it appears it did, though I see a few minor errors looking at it now. Of course it has no way to handle capitalization except at beginning of sentences. 

Some reports say the hesitation occurs in all forms of video, I definitely see it in Netflix, think I may barely see it in video played from device memory. Reinstall of Netflix didn't help. Based on comments elsewhere I suspect it is a software error that can and will be fixed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That Weird Guy....

I jut upgraded my cell from the HTC EVO to the HTC EVO LTE. I love it. Great battery power. Lots of fun apps in the Google Play Market.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hooded,


I have done video 2-3 ways on my N7 so far.

YouTube has been pretty seemless.

The two Nolan Batman films I installed on device memory play smoothly.

And the video I stream on Xfinity's app also plays smoothly.

So I don't know what to say beyond that. Those are just my experiences.  Like I said, I don't use Netflix.


----------



## Ephany

Hey all,

I've started thinking seriously about purchasing a tablet to replace my Fire. It's too heavy and just doesn't have enough memory for me. I get the 'application storage space is running low' message at least a dozen times a day and it's driving me bonkers. I like having access to my Kindle books but otherwise, I'm definitely not a 'cloud' person. I want my music/movies/misc. available whenever, not just when I'm near a hotspot or at home. My husband has an Ipad and keeps trying to buy me one, but frankly, it's too big. I like the Fire's screen size, I don't want anything larger. I haven't really looked at anything other than a Fire or an Ipad so I have no idea where to start looking. Is there any good comparison websites out there that lists tablets and compares them side by side? 

Thanks!


----------



## CraigInOregon

Ephany said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've started thinking seriously about purchasing a tablet to replace my Fire. It's too heavy and just doesn't have enough memory for me. I get the 'application storage space is running low' message at least a dozen times a day and it's driving me bonkers. I like having access to my Kindle books but otherwise, I'm definitely not a 'cloud' person. I want my music/movies/misc. available whenever, not just when I'm near a hotspot or at home. My husband has an Ipad and keeps trying to buy me one, but frankly, it's too big. I like the Fire's screen size, I don't want anything larger. I haven't really looked at anything other than a Fire or an Ipad so I have no idea where to start looking. Is there any good comparison websites out there that lists tablets and compares them side by side?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey,

I own a Nexus 7, but if you dislike cloud services, don't go that way.

For you, I'd recommend:

Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (7.0): http://www.samsung.com/us/mobile/galaxy-tab/GT-P3113TSYXAR

It comes with Ice Cream Sandwich, comes in several memory-sizes, AND has a microSD slot for expanding memory!

It's more expensive, but a better fit for you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There's a lengthy thread about Galaxy Tab here

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,99717.0.html

For tablet reviews, I'd check cnet.com, Engadget.com, and Android Central.com. I don't know of side by side reviews, though there are probably such out there.


----------



## Ephany

Thank you! I'm looking at the Galaxy Tab2 reviews. Best Buy currently has a bundle for the 8gb model, and since it has a sd card slot I'm very tempted. I did read something about Adobe no longer supporting Flash? How will that work?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ephany said:


> Thank you! I'm looking at the Galaxy Tab2 reviews. Best Buy currently has a bundle for the 8gb model, and since it has a sd card slot I'm very tempted. I did read something about Adobe no longer supporting Flash? How will that work?


Not exactly side by side comparisons, but this article may interest you if you didn't find it yet
http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/07/back-to-school-guide-tablets/

As for Flash, the most obvious use for it is to view websites that use Flash, and there are a lot of those out there. Apple has already stopped using Flash on the iPad, though I believe there are third party browsers out there for the iPad that will support Flash. Flash is often criticized for burning a lot of battery. There are definitely a fair number of websites that use Flash, and without Flash you won't be able to use some features on these sites.

I haven't followed this closely, since it is going to happen regardless of what I do, but here is the original Adobe announcement about Flash.

http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/06/flash-player-and-android-update.html

As I understand it, Flash will probably still be available on devices running Android 4.0, especially if they were released before this Summer, but anything with Android 4.1 won't officially be able to support Flash. There may be workarounds for that, but reliability and security aren't guaranteed. Someone else around here may know more,mince I haven't had Flash on my iPad, I'm somewhat calloused to the change and haven't paid much attention.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I don't know the details, but I will point out that I downloaded the Watch ESPN app on my Nexus 7 tonight, and while Flash isn't supported in Jelly Bean, Adobe AIR was what Watch ESPN required for video playback. It downloaded and installed, no problem-o.

So far as I know, AIR might be the replacement for Flash... but I'm no expert. I just know what I downloaded and what it required.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I don't know the details, but I will point out that I downloaded the Watch ESPN app on my Nexus 7 tonight, and while Flash isn't supported in Jelly Bean, Adobe AIR was what Watch ESPN required for video playback. It downloaded and installed, no problem-o.
> 
> So far as I know, AIR might be the replacement for Flash... but I'm no expert. I just know what I downloaded and what it required.


The Adobe announcement mentioned they are giving up Flash to focus on applications that use Adobe Air, so that makes sense. I am not positive Air will work with older sites designed for Flash.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ephany

The Hooded Claw said:


> Not exactly side by side comparisons, but this article may interest you if you didn't find it yet
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/08/07/back-to-school-guide-tablets/


Thank you, that was very helpful, especially as they were comparing it to a Fire. I've been able to find the answers to most of my questions. I really like that you can use a 32gb card with it. I played with it at Best Buy today. I really liked how thin it and light it felt. Although I'm not really familiar with android devices, it seemed very user friendly. The store didn't have any in stock and none on order, but there were plenty in the next town over. I have some gift cards from Christmas so that'd bring the purchase price down to $150. I don't think that's a bad deal as it includes a keyboard dock and a USB adapter.


----------



## Angela

I keep getting an update notice for my XOOM, but it is not in English. It apparently is for Latin America, since that is all I am sure about. I am a bit nervous about accepting this update. Are there differences in US updates and others?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Angela said:


> I keep getting an update notice for my XOOM, but it is not in English. It apparently is for Latin America, since that is all I am sure about. I am a bit nervous about accepting this update. Are there differences in US updates and others?


I don't have a xoom, it looks like there was an update to the wifi version about a month ago, I see no notice about anything since. Here's an article about that update :

http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/26/motorola-xoom-wifi-jelly-bean/

If you didn't get that update, this is probably what you have waiting, but the bit about Spanish (I assume) puzzles me.

My guess would be that wifi updates should be the same, but I know for phones and tablets with 3g or 4G capabilities each carrier does their own update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I DO have a Xoom (WiFi only). . . .you can check for updates and if there is one ask to have it sent.  I think you want to go to settings and then 'device' or 'about Xoom' (I forget off hand what it's called) and there should be an option for 'system updates'.  Tap it and it'll tell you if there's one available.  My Xoom is on 4.1.x.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Ann in Arlington said:


> I DO have a Xoom (WiFi only). . . .you can check for updates and if there is one ask to have it sent. I think you want to go to settings and then 'device' or 'about Xoom' (I forget off hand what it's called) and there should be an option for 'system updates'. Tap it and it'll tell you if there's one available. My Xoom is on 4.1.x.


Your Xoom is on JellyBean already?

And here I thought I had a NICE lead with my Nexus 7...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't know from Jelly Bean. . . .but it's definitely got 4.1.1  Yep. . . . .4.1.1 (just checked to be sure I hadn't misremembered.) 

Been that way for quite a while, it seems to me.


----------



## JimC1946

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I don't know the details, but I will point out that I downloaded the Watch ESPN app on my Nexus 7 tonight, and while Flash isn't supported in Jelly Bean, Adobe AIR was what Watch ESPN required for video playback. It downloaded and installed, no problem-o.


I installed the ESPN app on my Nexus 7 too. It's a nice app. Sometimes the screen resolution isn't great, which makes me think that it's adjusting to the connect speed.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know from Jelly Bean. . . .but it's definitely got 4.1.1 Yep. . . . .4.1.1 (just checked to be sure I hadn't misremembered.)
> 
> Been that way for quite a while, it seems to me.


Well, 4.1 and beyond is Jelly Bean.  It's only been out, though, since July-ish.

At least until Key Lime Pie is released... that'll either be deemed 4.2 or 5.0, depending on what Google decides just prior to release. Which is rumored to be coming to market as early as November, or as late as next spring.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

The announcement i linked to was dated July 26th, and said it was being delivered to customers at that time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I was on the road last week, and learned about a new "feature" on my phone that I hadn't encountered before. It tripped me up for awhile, so I'll post a warning here. While spending my evenings in convention hotels, I sometimes entertain myself by watching Netflix. Previous to this trip, I was limited to viewing Netflix on my phone, which was sort of self-limiting--The 4.3 inch screen on my phone, even though a respectable size as phones go, still isn't a big screen for entertainment viewing. As discussed earlier in this thread, Verizon was recently required to change the rules on using phones as hotspots, and now since I am not among those lucky folks with unlimited data plans, I am allowed to hook up my phone to other devices using hotspot without being charged by Verizon for the use of data I've already paid for! So on this trip I took along my shiney new Nexus 7 tablet and hotspotted my phone connection onto the tablet from the phone. This is much better than the phone for general web browsing, and it was excellent to watch Netflix. I had a minor problem when I reached half my data allowance for the month, however. I lost my internet connection, and had a warning in my notifications shutter that I had reached a warning level on data use for the month, and should take care about using my data. I knew I still had five gig of data to go, and wasn't concerned, and found that clicking on the notification took me to a screen with an option to unclick the box that set a mobile data limit. I unclicked the box, and once I rebooted my phone, I had my data connection back, and life was good again. The next night, my data stopped abruptly once more, and I received another message saying I'd exceeded the data limit I'd set. This perturbed me, since I'd never set a data limit! Now unchecking the box that set a data limit did no good. If I unchecked the box and rebooted my phone, I'd get data access again, but this literally only lasted seconds, far less than the time it took for the phone to shut down and start up again. Repeated efforts at this did nothing. By going to "data management" on my phone menus, I found a screen similar to this one:










But unlike what you see here, there were warning levels set at 5 gig, and an absolute limit set at 6 gig of data. I couldn't seem to get past this, and I was very frustrated, since this made four of my ten gigs of data unusable! I did some frantic googling during the brief intervals of data access after restarting, and found that I should be able to change these levels, but couldn't find any option to do so, regardless of how I explored all the menus available to me. Eventually I found that when the screen above was displayed, I could use my fingertip to grab onto the two warning levels, and drag them around. As you can see, I have now reset them to levels more appropriate for my ten gig of data per month. The warning about how your carrier may measure data differently is valid--Although this measurement shows that I have used 6.74 gig, Verizon says that I've used 7.005 gig for the month. So if you end up adjusting these, leave yourself a little margin.

The last time I took a trip (first time with my Verizon phone), I got to about 9.5 gig for the month without having all this trouble, though I did get a warning text message from Verizon when I passed half my data allowance (I got a similar one this time) and another warning when I passed 90% of my allowance for the month. I didn't have Ice Cream Sandwich at that time, so I believe this feature was installed as a part of ICS. Based on the wording, it appears to be a thing from Google with ICS, rather than something Verizon added. So I assume, but don't know, that it will apply to any phone using ICS, and presumably Jelly Bean. It will surely be there for anyone using a RAZR or a RAZR MAXX from Verizon. I have no idea what it will do for people who are on unlimited data plans!

Anyway, I thought I'd throw this up to alert people in case someone else encounters it. If you haven't changed the settings yourself, it doesn't become an issue at all, based on my experience, until you have used half of your data allowance. If this doesn't make sense, let me know and I"ll try to explain it more clearly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I do have it on my Razr.  When I first looked it had 5.0 on the red line and no orange line at all, though the box was checked. I unchecked the box and then checked it again and then the orange line appeared.  I could take the red line up as high as I wanted and the orange line to with in a couple of gigs.  I have unlimited data, so I went ahead and unchecked the box again.


----------



## Angela

Ann in Arlington said:


> I DO have a Xoom (WiFi only). . . .you can check for updates and if there is one ask to have it sent. I think you want to go to settings and then 'device' or 'about Xoom' (I forget off hand what it's called) and there should be an option for 'system updates'. Tap it and it'll tell you if there's one available. My Xoom is on 4.1.x.


My XOOM is wifi only as well. When I go to settings, system updates, it sometimes tell me no updates at this time, or it brings up the Latin American one. I just don't know if I should proceed with the update.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Angela said:


> My XOOM is wifi only as well. When I go to settings, system updates, it sometimes tell me no updates at this time, or it brings up the Latin American one. I just don't know if I should proceed with the update.


I have no clue, and since I am not the one who will have to live with the results, I'm avoiding my usual opinionated posts and avoiding offering an opinion. I will say that if you already have version 4.1.1 as Ann does, I'd think twice about any upgrade.


----------



## Angela

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have no clue, and since I am not the one who will have to live with the results, I'm avoiding my usual opinionated posts and avoiding offering an opinion. I will say that if you already have version 4.1.1 as Ann does, I'd think twice about any upgrade.


That is why I am unsurenwhat to do... I am on version 3.2 and I want the upgrade! The 3.0 to 3.2 upgrade showed up as a message on my XOOM, just the way this upgrade notice, but it was in English. I may be stuck unless I can find another source for downloading.


----------



## CegAbq

I just posted over in the Nexus 7 thread, http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,119373.0.html, that I think I'm opening up my purchased Nexus 7 this weekend!!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> I just posted over in the Nexus 7 thread, http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,119373.0.html, that I think I'm opening up my purchased Nexus 7 this weekend!!!


Congrats! So you went with Nexus over the new models of Fire!


----------



## CraigInOregon

That's cool.

The Fire HD is a great choice, too... but I love my N7. I doubt you'll regret the choice. At all.

So to make up for that, I pre-ordered a Kindle Paperwhite.  Best of both worlds!


----------



## CegAbq

Opened my Nexus 7 tonight & started getting it set up


----------



## CegAbq

For folks using Android & a Google account (can you do Android without a Google account?), I just discovered that Google Play has a "free song of the day": https://play.google.com/store/music
Today's is The Band's 'Weight' (remastered). So in addition to KB's 'MP3 Daily Deal' thread (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,122580.0.html), Android users should check out Google Play's free song of the day.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Claw,

Help! Frustrated right now. I took several photos today of our trip to the Rendezvous Grill in Welches, OR, near Mount Hood. I was in a weak (2G) signal area, and now when I went to check on my photos tonight to upload them to Facebook, they're all missing. My smartphone ate my pictures!

As you may remember, I have a T-Mobile G2 by HTC running pure Android Gingerbread. The phones about 20 months old, but in decent shape for all that... And I can't afford/don't qualify for a new phone until early November...  Grrr....

There's plenty of room on my microSD card and my internal memory. What's going on? Why are my pictures suddenly disappearing within an hour or a few hours after I take them? If it helps....

During the trip, my battery did drop below 50%, but I plugged it in at home before it went below 25%.

Also, I did use a couple apps on the way out... Google Navigation, to help us get there... and NFL 2012 to keep track of the Vikings' and Seahawks' games while out there. (Though I did not have either active while taking photos.)

So far, this is only affecting new photos.

Also, I'm using only genuine T-Mobile-approved Gingerbread. My phone is NOT rooted or modded. If that helps.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I love Google Play Music.

Way easier to use than iTunes.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

https://t-mobile.jive-mobile.com/#jive-discussion?content=%2Fapi%2Fcore%2Fv1%2Fdiscussions%2F4908

Hi Craig...It is scary when pictures disappear!

Check out the above thread, it appears you are not the first to have this problem.

If that doesn't work my only suggestion is to look at settings in your camera app to see if the save location has been changed to something screwy.

If the pictures are worth it, you could try hooking your phone to the computer and using a file manager to search through all the folders for jpegs.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigInOregon

Just as an update, I took a couple photos around the apartment last night before bed. Boring, throwaway shots, as a test.

By today, those two shots had disappeared, too. Totally gone. Strong signal area the whole time.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Okay, powered down the phone, unmounted, remounted, and rebooted.

The pictures are back... at least for now. :/


----------



## The Hooded Claw

If you are thinking of buying a Nexus 7, the $25 Google Play credit will not be given if you buy after September 30th!

http://play.google.com/intl/en_us/about/offer-terms.html

As I understand the offer terms, once you have the balance, it is good until September 2013 (this is not a promise, just what I understood). But you won't receive the credit if you don't buy before the end of this month. So if you are wavering, you may want to decide and act one way or the other!

(note to mods, cross-posted from the Nexus 7 thread in "Other readers", but I suspect there are people who visit one of these forums and not the other).


----------



## CraigInOregon

I spent my $25 credit well. 

But I'll probably lose my $10 credit on my Google Wallet, because there's not many places that use PayPass where I am... and one of the few places that did, the NFC thing didn't work very smoothly and their cashiers weren't trained on it, so I had to just use a MasterCard debit/credit card instead.

I think the problem is that right now, only my tablet has NFC, and it's WiFi only, and that store had restrictions on their "free WiFi."

So I think NFC may be handier with a phone that can use a 4G network and not have to rely on being in a WiFi hotspot.

But by the time I can upgrade my phone to a Google Wallet-compatible model with NFC, I'll have long since lost that free $10 credit on Google Wallet.


----------



## 911jason

Upgraded from my old HTC Aria to an HTC One X yesterday. Really liking it... but boy is it huge! 4.7" 1280x720 screen is incredible.


----------



## CraigInOregon

911jason said:


> Upgraded from my old HTC Aria to an HTC One X yesterday. Really liking it... but boy is it huge! 4.7" 1280x720 screen is incredible.


That's nice.

I am thinking I'll wait till at least November, and maybe a bit longer, because I have my eye on a specific phone just recently announced for the US and for T-Mo.

And it'll make the One X look tiny:

http://www.samsung.com/us/register/galaxy-note-2-smartphone/


----------



## 911jason

Yeah, that's a bit big for a pocket Craig... hehe...


----------



## CraigInOregon

911jason said:


> Yeah, that's a bit big for a pocket Craig... hehe...


Depends on the pocket. I can fit a K3K in mine, so a Note 2 would be no problem.


----------



## 911jason

This 4.7" device is definitely the limit for my pockets. Love the Note though, especially if it can eliminate the need for two devices.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Well, the waiting game is over, folks.

On Tuesday, I cast my vote.

Not related to politics, mind you. No, Tuesday was the day I finally upgraded my phone.

I've been unsatisfied with my heavy, bulky, tiny-screen T-Mobile G2 for QUITE a while.

At various times, I've flirted with the Samsung Galaxy Note, the Samsung Galaxy SIII, and the Samsung Galaxy Note 2.

And while I found the Note 2 very tempting... I also found the SIII very much a bargain!

At my local Wal-Mart, I was able to get into an SIII for a mere $148.00

That's it; that's all.

So, yeah, it's ICS at the moment instead of Jelly Bean, it's 4.8 instead of 5.5, and it's dual-core instead of quad-core.

But... the SIII is still a great phone. Especially at $148. No mail-in rebates to mess around with, either.

Our long national nightmare is now over.

I am now the proud owner of a Samsung Galaxy SIII. I've spent most of the night customizing it, downloading stuff, and getting it to where I want it.

Which almost makes up for having to endure that OTHER election...  LOL

Two more years on T-Mo, now, before I have to worry about upgrading again.

(And three more before the nation begins considering upgrade options on that OTHER stuff... blech... but three years of silence, yay!)

So, my device lineup now is completely refreshed, and looks like this:

PC: A new Dell, less than a year old.
Laptop: I still have my two-and-a-half year old Asus... but it's strictly a backup machine at this point.
Tablet: Google Nexus 7 by Asus (16 GB) ... replaces both my laptop and my iPod nano, in different respects
eReader: Amazon Kindle Paperwhite
Smartphone: Samsung Galaxy SIII (16 GB) (White)

With the exception of the laptop, which I'm not getting rid of because it works fine for the limited uses I still have for it, every single device/piece of tech I own has been completely refreshed this year.

For that matter, my iPod nano is still with me, too, but I just don't use it ... at all.

Which means, barring the unforeseen, I won't need to buy a new piece of technology until 2014!

Yay!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Craig, I've been waiting for this post from you because I remembered that you had said you were eligible for your upgrade in November.   I had been eagerly awaiting the release of theNote II and like you, even though I think the specs for the Note II are good, I am thinking that for now I will pass. I have been seriously considering getting the Nexus 4 from Google because I like the price ($299 unlocked), but don't know if I am willing to give up wifi calling. Congrats on your new phone. I look forward to reading your impressions on your new phone.
PS I never use my Nano anymore either. I use my Samsung Galaxy S as my "iPod" most of the time.


----------



## 911jason

Which carrier are you with Gadget Girl? If you're with AT&T, I'd think twice about the Nexus 4 due to the lack of LTE...


----------



## gadgetgirl003

911jason said:


> Which carrier are you with Gadget Girl? If you're with AT&T, I'd think twice about the Nexus 4 due to the lack of LTE...


T-mobile. I have three of my kids on my plan and I don't want to extend my contract and possibly have all four of us locked into T-mobile for another two years. Right now I use less than 100MB of data per month. Each of my kids use no more than that also; therefore, I don't think it would bother us not to have LTE even if we changed carriers.


----------



## 911jason

Yeah, that makes total sense. If you had AT&T, I would say LTE makes a huge difference, but for your needs the Nexus 4 should be an outstanding choice!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Congrats on your S3,Craig! I am a bit surprised, I figured your love for the Note 2 would win out. I have been intrigued by the Note 2 myself, but I don't get a subsidized upgrade until next November, and paying full price to upgrade my RAZR MAXX would be insane when it is less than a year old. 

Gadget Girl, good luck with your Nexus if you go that route! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CraigInOregon

I still admire the Note II, Claw. Quite a bit.

But practicality won out; now my wife and I have the same phones as each other.

And while 5.5 is bigger for sure, 4.8 is no slouch in the "big screen" department considering my last phone was 3.7-inch.

So far, I'm still "getting settled in" on my SIII.

Tonight, in fact, I bought both myself and my wife a high-impact gelskin each, that'll make small accidental drops less of a "sudden heart attack" sort of moment. The cases are by Cellaris and mine has a "kickstand" so I can watch movies on it without holding it.

I do appreciate the larger screen; playing My Clinic (I think that's the name of it) reveals a lot of extra detail that just didn't fit onto the G2.

I think the fact that I have a Nexus 7 tablet also helped make me happy with an SIII instead of a Note 2.

But the big difference maker was just my current budget situation. $148 for an SIII at Wal-Mart is a lot more attractive than a Note 2 that is $369 on a Classic plan on T-Mo, or $299 at Wal-Mart (if you can find one).

I mean... a Note 2 is a good phone/tablet, but is it twice as good (or technically almost 2.5 times better) than an SIII? Not for me. So I opted for the affordable phone that's probably about 90-95 percent as good (and as fast) as the Note 2.

But while that's all lovely right now... don't be upset, Claw, at your contract. Just think... next November, you can glory in the purchase of a Galaxy SIV or Note 3, if you wish...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/11/08/verizons-4g-lte-rollout-will-be-complete-by-mid-2013-and-this-actually-has-some-cool-implications/

This article is interesting. It reports that in order to use a block of spectrum that Verizon wants to use, they have to open up all of their network to unlocked phones. Assuming it is accurate, and Verizon doesn't find a way to weasel out of it, It will mean it will be easier for us to shift between networks if we desire.

Not everyone here has Verizon, but I assume this may mean LTE phones from AT&T can move to Verizon also.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Owners of the Nexus 7 will soon be getting the 4.2 update. Here's a quick review about it on the Nexus 7.

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/11/14/android-4-2-on-nexus-7-review-first-impressions-and-performance/


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> Owners of the Nexus 7 will soon be getting the 4.2 update. Here's a quick review about it on the Nexus 7.
> 
> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/11/14/android-4-2-on-nexus-7-review-first-impressions-and-performance/


Thanks.

I received the 4.2 update this afternoon but haven't really played around with it much to see what's different...

I have noticed that Settings can't be accessed from the pull-down menu anymore, though...

Although an icon of TheHoodedClaw is now permanently etched into my background image/homescreen, so... that's odd.


----------



## 911jason

The popular pieces of the 4.2 update that I've seen floating around XDA for the past couple weeks have been the updated camera and the keyboard that now allows Swype-style typing -- and not only with one finger, but two. A novel concept, that sounds complicated but is apparently very fast once you get used to it.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I've heard 4.2 has "pinch to zoom" but maybe only in some apps. Not sure.

If so, that'd be nice.

If so, Apple will file yet another "patent infringement" suit, I'm sure... they just can't stop suing everyone who's outdoing them.


----------



## Lee

Six months ago I posted about choosing a smartphone.  I ended up getting the HTC Titan II, which uses the Windows Phone OS.  It's got a 4.7 inch screen.  I had wanted a big screen because my thought at the time was that I would use it for reading when out during the day, because carrying a Kindle among my tightly-packed stuff was proving difficult.

Six months later, I decided to get a new phone.  I like Windows Phone, it's esthetically appealing and very simple to use, but I began finding it kind of limited.  Specifically, I really wanted to try Swype or similar program for text entry, and I couldn't do that on WP (or on iOS).  

Also, to my surprise, I found the phone too big!  I have normal-size guy's hands and I find the Titan II awkward to hold when using one-handed, which I often have to do because I'm pulling a wheeled case with my job-related equipment every day.  And I now have a differently-shaped wheeled case which has ample room for a Kindle, so I don't need to do a lot of reading on my phone anymore.  I'm on AT&T, so I looked for a fairly recent Android phone that was smaller, and I couldn't find any!  The Motorola Atrix has a 4.5 screen, but the device itself is actually larger than my Titan.

So I did finally find a phone that was perfect -- the Morotrola Droid Razr M, with a 4.3 inch screen -- but it's on Verizon.  I hope I don't sound insane, but I actually broke my contract with AT&T and paid the early termination fee so that I could switch to Verizon and get the Razr M.

So yesterday I got the phone.  So far, it's great.  The Jelly Bean 4.1 update was released for this phone a few days ago, and I was able to get it on the phone by clicking on System Updates.  Swype is pre-installed on the phone, so all I had to do was set it as the default keyboard.  I love Swype!  

Since I'm new to Android, it's taking me a bit of time to set things up and figure things out.  The learning curve is a little steeper, but so far I've been doing okay, with the help of tutorials on the Verizon Wireless site, and tutorials on the phone.  Problems can generally be solved by thinking things through and some trial and error.  So far I like it a lot.

I only tried the Kindle app briefly, but I can tell you that there's a world of difference between Kindle for Android and Kindle for Windows Phone.  The Windows Phone app is rudimentary, has no dictionary look-up, and doesn't work very well.

They offered me the choice of the old plan or the new Shared plan.  I chose the new plan.  My account has only me, and I'm a very light data user, so I'll be paying $90 a month, which includes 1GB of data.  The old plan would have had me paying $100.  Also I do need to sometimes tether for work purposes, and I don't know if the old plan allows for that.

So if anyone's looking for an up-to-date Android phone which is small enough to hold comfortably, I recommend the Droid Razr M!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Welcome to android Lee, and congrats on your Razr M. There are lots of neat applications out there to try, hopefully you can find other ways to use your phone for useful or fun stuff.


----------



## Lee

Thanks Hooded Claw!  I'm going to have fun over the coming weeks exploring the Google Play store.


----------



## CegAbq

Ooooh Oooooh Oooooh! I've got a new toy.  
Got an HTC Droid DNA for Xmas yesterday (quad-core, 1080p screen......).
Still getting it set up, but so far it's grand.


----------



## Scheherazade

After giving up my cell phone quite a while ago because $100 a month was just too much for me to pay to sit at home with it mostly and hardly ever receive calls... I'm finally back in the Android game! I have had a Fire for a while, but the whole "walled garden" approach Amazon uses to limit the Android features turned me off a lot. I love it for reading and the things it does do, but there was so much it didn't do that I found myself constantly wanting more out of it and the prospect of rooting the device didn't appeal to me. So... long story short, I just got an _Asus Transformer Pad Infinity_ and am now trying to get my bearings in this Google Play Store again. It wasn't even called that the last time I accessed it on my phone, I think.

I'm really liking the tablet so far. It seems to have pretty good battery life and is really responsive. It's not the best screen you can get, but it's close. It was a neck and neck race between this and Google's Nexus 10 which I think _does_ have the best screen on the market right now, but it also has no expansion slots for extra memory and that was a real deal breaker for me. As soon as I get the keyboard expansion for my Asus it'll not only have a full SD Card expansion slot, but it'll also 2 USB ports that can run more devices like mice and even external hard drives. On top of that it gives the tablet another 6-7 hours of battery life and, of course, a physical keyboard and a screen stand.

And grats to everyone else who got new toys over the holidays!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Congrats Carol and Schezerade! 

One of my best buddies has the original Asus Transformer since it came out, he has the keyboard and loves it. Takes it everywhere and it has replaced his kindle as his reader. I think you will find you made a good purchase.


----------



## HappyGuy

I just received a notice that FIOS has an Apple app that allows one to watch TV on their iPad. Does anyone know if there is an app for Android devices also?


----------



## Scheherazade

HappyGuy said:


> I just received a notice that FIOS has an Apple app that allows one to watch TV on their iPad. Does anyone know if there is an app for Android devices also?


The latest I can find is someone in November saying no, it isn't on Android. I really don't understand why companies, especially big ones like Verizon, still cater exclusively to iOS. Even if it's "Android coming soon" that's really unacceptable now. I'm pretty sure Android has proven it has the chops to take on Apple, people need to stop treating it like the red-headed stepchild.

I can't find anywhere that anyone is saying that it's coming soon to Android. It apparently took over a year just to come to iOS, but you'd think a port would be easier than writing from the ground up. They do have it available on some Samsung TVs and Blu-ray players, but that's it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Scheherazade said:


> It apparently took over a year just to come to iOS, but you'd think a port would be easier than writing from the ground up.


You'd think so, but a port isn't necessarily easier than writing from the ground up. I've had it be _more_ trouble than writing the original. IOS and Android use two very different programming languages and environments.

Sometimes it _is_ easier to write from the ground up, but at least you have a general outline to consult.

Mike


----------



## CraigInOregon

Tapatalk HD finally installed on my device!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CraigInOregon

It's in Google Play now, even though its still in beta....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mom2karen

Buffo at I Love My Kindle http://ilmk.wordpress.com/ just posted about this TV app http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009XAJI8S/ref=as_li_tf_tl/?ie=UTF8&tag=bufosweirdworld&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B009XAJI8S. I didn't look to see if it was at Google Play also.

I have an Asus Transformer 300 with the dock and love it. I get apps at Amazon (watch the free apps of the day) and Google Play for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

From USA Today:
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2012/12/28/five-things-top-apps-and-games/1795859/

Several tips for games and useful apps, etc, and this warning:

*Android virus uses your phone to spread spam *

Android users beware! A new smartphone virus is spreading on the popular mobile platform via text message. The virus arrives as an offer for free versions of popular games, including Grand Theft Auto and Angry Birds. Once opened, the message infects a user's smartphone and automatically sends out thousands of viral messages in just a few hours. How can you guard yourself against this virus? Make sure you only download games and apps from the Google Play store. *If you receive a suspicious text message offering free games, forward the message to 7726, a free service set up to reduce spam.* And take a word of advice from Cloudmark Researcher Andrew Conway: "If an offer is too good to be true, it's fake."

Betsy


----------



## CraigInOregon

But... but...

Oh, okay.

I'll stick to Google Play...

However, I'm really worried about the ousted prince of Tanzania. He's an ultra-cool guy and it's not his fault he can't access his family's fortune through traditional means... He really does deserve my help. Must've read Most Likely and enjoyed it, I think...


----------



## bordercollielady

HappyGuy said:


> I just received a notice that FIOS has an Apple app that allows one to watch TV on their iPad. Does anyone know if there is an app for Android devices also?


I have DirectV and downloaded Directv Everywhere to my Nexus 7.. but it appears to be a glorified Program Guide where you can schedule programs to record on your DVR... unless I'm doing something wrong which is highly likely. I'm good with Netflix and Huluplus and Amazon and Showtime - but I cannot figure out how to watch live TV for Directv non-prime stations..


----------



## Scheherazade

I just tried out a free GPS app called *Waze *when borrowing a friend's phone whose regular Google GPS is all wonky for some reason. Not sure if it's been covered here or not in the past, but thought I'd mention it as it's kind of neat. The GPS itself seems to work pretty well and it does quick recalculations when you go off course, but the interesting part is that it is a sort of GPS community.

You sign in through Facebook or other options and get updates from other drivers in the area about accidents, slow traffic, and even police sitting with radar. I figured this stuff would only be useful in bigger cities, but as soon as I gave it a try I had hits from several people telling people about a slow truck on a nearby road and the police lying in wait on another. It was pretty neat. When I found myself in traffic the app actually asked if I was in traffic so it could warn other users.

You even apparently earn points for being helpful and collecting "road munchies"... which I have no idea what are good for yet. But yes, they have spots on the road (Santa Hats, Snowflakes, Candy Canes since it's still Christmas themed I guess) and if you drive over them you accumulate points. Sometimes I like to go out and drive aimlessly to blow off steam... I think it'd be fun to explore by hunting down these little spots hidden away on back roads.

It has a mode where you can wave your hand over your phone or use gestures to bring up the voice recognition interface which is every bit as good as Google's (in fact I think it uses Google's) so you can do pretty much everything hands free. My only gripe is the audio directions don't read out road names, it's one of the sorts that has the recorded phrases so they're really clear and easy to hear, but no text to speech. If they added that I think it might be my new go to GPS... heck, it might be anyway.


----------



## CegAbq

I've seen *Waze* mentioned on a couple of other Android forums.
Maybe I'll give it a try. Generally I don't like to socially announce where I am, but those features you describe are intriguing.


----------



## Scheherazade

From what I can tell it doesn't tell anyone where you are unless you interact with it.  Obviously when you get a pop up from someone and it has their username and tells you "There's a slow truck on Mercury Blvd. just past the I-64 exit." you know where they are at that instant, but if you don't post those things I don't think people can use it to track you or see you as a blip on their map or anything.  I think for extra precaution I'd probably sign in under an alternate nickname... I didn't see what other options they had besides Facebook since I was sort of scrambling to get GPS going to get to my destination and just used it as default.

I think another fun thing about it which I didn't mention before is how much character it has.  It's silly, I know, to call an application cute or something... but sometimes it's fun when an app has character.  It's one of the reasons Siri is so popular when Android actually has a better voice search.  Google's voice search provides better results most of the time according to some study I saw, but Siri will joke around with you so it's more endearing to people.  The difference between Waze and Siri is that the character isn't just a gimmick that gets in the way of its functionality.


----------



## Edward Lake

So, this is the thread for the android. I see...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

elake28 said:


> So, this is the thread for the android. I see...


Where all the Kool Kids hang out!


----------



## spotsmom

The Hooded Claw said:


> Where all the Kool Kids hang out!


And former Android users who have gone over to "The Dark Side".


----------



## The Hooded Claw

We used to have a lot of discussion of alternate keyboards here. My favorite keyboard has been updated. The reviewer from CNET really likes the update:

http://reviews.cnet.com/software/swiftkey-4-android/4505-3513_7-35618228.html

The intro price is $1.99, allegedly it will go up to $3.99 later. I've just purchased it, so can't comment on it from experience.

There's also a keyboard version....


----------



## 911jason

Not sure if this is a great deal or not, but today's Tech Woot deal is a refurbished 32gb Motorola Xoom with a case for $199 (+ $5 shipping).

http://tech.woot.com/


----------



## CraigInOregon

I refuse to root my devices, so most "alternate keyboard" apps don't interest me.

The Jelly Bean default one works just fine for me anyway.

But, to take this topic in an entirely different direction...

1) I know it's overpriced at $1,299.99, and...

2) I know that the ChromeOS doesn't exactly have Photoshop and InDeisgn-level apps for it yet, and...

3) I, too, am anticipating the day when ChromeOS and Android merge into "one OS to rule them all, and in the darkness bind them."

However, all that aside...

Isn't the Google Chromebook Pixel just about the sexiest laptop ever?  Take that, Apple!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I refuse to root my devices, so most "alternate keyboard" apps don't interest me.
> 
> The Jelly Bean default one works just fine for me anyway.


 I don't think you need to root most devices to install alternate keyboards.  Fire, excepted, of course -- that is locked down. But the HD ones have the SwiftKey style keyboard anyway.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think you need to root most devices to install alternate keyboards.  Fire, excepted, of course -- that is locked down. But the HD ones have the SwiftKey style keyboard anyway.


That's right. No rooting required.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> That's right. No rooting required.


Oh Good. I thought for a minute that I was completely misunderstanding something! I mean, I have tried alternate keyboards but, really, on my Xoom I use a separate bt keyboard and don't do that much on the phone to have ever felt the need for anything else. I guess I tend to adapt rather than customize.


----------



## CraigInOregon

I repeat... Chromebook Pixel...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> I repeat... Chromebook Pixel...


I'm clueless, wasn't even really aware of it. I don't have much use for a laptop. Before I had my ipad, I owned one that was obscolescent that I occasionally used, but now I just don't have a use for it. A tablet meets my needs in that area, whether Ipad or Nexus 7.


----------



## CegAbq

Not sure where to go next. I'm on my 3rd Android phone & very happy with my HTC Droid DNA; I've got a Nexus 7 that I use more than my OG Kindle Fire. I've got a Windows 7 laptop & a Windows XP Netbook that are used at home.
And I don't have any current gadget lust!  
I just don't see anything out there that is tempting me to upgrade any of my stable of devices.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> And I don't have any current gadget lust!
> I just don't see anything out there that is tempting me to upgrade any of my stable of devices.


I'm similar. I'm content with my RAZR MAXX phone, though I'll upgrade it in November when I'm eligible, I don't feel any urgency. I have an ipad 4 (I did an unneeded upgrade to my ipad 2 last Christmas when they dropped the price a bit) that is my main tablet, and a Nexus 7 for watching light video as a wind down in bed and for travel, and even my Kindle PW is very satisfactory. Eventually some toy will come along that will get us into the buying frenzy the manufacturers would prefer, but I don't see it on the horizon now.


----------



## CegAbq

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'm similar. I'm content with ... Eventually some toy will come along that will get us into the buying frenzy the manufacturers would prefer, but I don't see it on the horizon now.


Never did I think there would come a time when there would be a hiatus in my gadget lust.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Don't get me wrong. I'm not looking to buy a Pixel. Not now, anyway. It's more expensive than a Mac, and I love all my current devices also. But in 18 months? I'll be in buying mode again and a second or third-gen Pixel might be something worth getting by then... But it would have to come WAY down in price.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CegAbq

Going to revive this thread for a bit of discussion. 

Just before the announcement last Tuesday of the new Kindle Fires, I was in the process of deciding which 10-inch table I wanted to upgrade to. I've currently got the original Fire, an original Nexus7 and an *old* (2009) netbook. At the end of October, I'm going to pass on my netbook to one of my daughters who's in the Peace Corps in Africa and I had decided a 10-inch tablet would be the replacement.

Then the new Fires were announced! I pre-ordered the 64Gb 8.9-inch HDX (wifi, S.O.) while I try to decide really what I want. I know Google is coming out with a newer version of the 10 sometime in the not too distant future, but I won't want to pay that much, so I'm sticking with considering the original Nexus 10.

So:

Nexus 10 pluses: pure Google/Android product, Google ecosystem, 10-inch-screen, 32Gb doubles the capacity of my current Fire & Nexus 7 (both are 8Gb), slightly less expensive (maybe even more of a price savings if I could wait until the new Nexus 10 is released & I get one after that); 

Fire 8.9 HDX pluses: Amazon ecosystem, easier to manage Instant Videos, 64Gb onboard storage, probably overall better specs.

Any other thoughts from you Android aficionados?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Going to revive this thread for a bit of discussion.
> 
> Just before the announcement last Tuesday of the new Kindle Fires, I was in the process of deciding which 10-inch table I wanted to upgrade to. I've currently got the original Fire, an original Nexus7 and an *old* (2009) netbook. At the end of October, I'm going to pass on my netbook to one of my daughters who's in the Peace Corps in Africa and I had decided a 10-inch tablet would be the replacement.
> 
> Then the new Fires were announced! I pre-ordered the 64Gb 8.9-inch HDX (wifi, S.O.) while I try to decide really what I want. I know Google is coming out with a newer version of the 10 sometime in the not too distant future, but I won't want to pay that much, so I'm sticking with considering the original Nexus 10.
> 
> So:
> 
> Nexus 10 pluses: pure Google/Android product, Google ecosystem, 10-inch-screen, 32Gb doubles the capacity of my current Fire & Nexus 7 (both are 8Gb), slightly less expensive (maybe even more of a price savings if I could wait until the new Nexus 10 is released & I get one after that);
> 
> Fire 8.9 HDX pluses: Amazon ecosystem, easier to manage Instant Videos, 64Gb onboard storage, probably overall better specs.
> 
> Any other thoughts from you Android aficionados?


For full-size (approx 10 inch) tablets, I really like my iPad--Better apps ecosystem, and an excellent experience. A plethora of accessories if those float your boat. Strongest argument for it is that I haven't even considered getting one of the nine/ten inch Android tablets. If Apple would come out with a phone with a decent screen size, they might even lure me to iPhone *shudder*. 

But to actually answer your question....I am really impressed by the lightness of the new 8.9 inch Fire. I'm not sure how that compares to new or existing Nexus 10s, but I doubt they will beat it, at least not appreciably. Unless you travel with your tablet or take it around with you during your day, that may not move you. I know something about the Fires, I know nothing at all about the Nexus 10 inch tablets beyond that I think they exist, so I can't speak to highly tech-geeky comparisons.

Best advice I can offer is to consider the special plusses of the Fire--Is Amazon Instant Video important to you? Do any of the other features really strike you as important (which is not the same as "cool"). Text-to-speech in the Kindle app, maybe? If you can't come up with a defensible argument for why the Fire is better, I'd look at the Nexus and get the best possible operating system and frequent updates. Unless you do high-powered gaming or something similar, I doubt better tech specs will make a big difference.

When the Fire started out, I feared that the dark forecasts (gleeful among some Apple apostles) that Amazon was "forking" Android would come true, and Amazon would have difficulty updating its version of Android to keep up with "real" Android. I feared this would lead to increasing compatibility problems for app designers who wanted to be on both systems. But that doesn't seem to have happened, and if it ever happens I doubt it will take place in the lifetime of a device you're buying now. I haven't researched app compatibility between the Fire and apps from the Google app store, but I have the impression that there are workarounds for that. If there aren't workarounds you're willing to use, you might want to verify that the apps that are critical to you are available from the Amazon store.

I take it that the Samsung and ASUS tablets do not interest you? Samsung tablets are popular, more popular than Fires, I understand.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Oh you and your Apple products, Claw.... She was asking for Android-centric advice!  LOL

CegAbg, I'd suggest this:

How are you gonna use it is what you need to ask yourself.

If you're gonna use it for entertainment primarily, the Amazon 10-inchers might be just fine.

But since you're replacing a laptop I'm wondering if productivity matters to you.

If it does, the original Nexus 10 is a good value-buy, because you don't have to deal with the Amazon front-end.

Yes, it's not a Microsoft tablet with Office, nor is it an Apple iPad with their productivity suite, but if you're wanting an Android tablet that can be used for writing and web surfing and email as much as it is for gaming and movies and music, the original Samsung-made Nexus 10 is decent and you'd have options for bluetooth keyboards, etc., more easily and widely.

And frankly, for writing, some people talk a big game about "app ecosystems" and stuff like that, but really, all most of us writers need is a good writing program, right? We don't need 50 or 500 good writing programs.

So, here's my thought:

An Android Nexus 10 with a bluetooth keyboard and a Google Drive account is pretty much all you'd need. Drive offers plenty of space, and has a built-in word processor.

I've grown to love writing in Scrivener, and I use the Windows version. I love Scrivener so much, I doubt I'll be trading in my laptop until there is a Scrivener version for Android (or Chromebooks).

The Android version of Scrivener is on Lit & Latte's development calendar with a loose 2014 target date for initial beta release. (The Scrivener for PC lead developer is in charge and is waiting for Scrivener for iOS to be completed, because he wants to model Scrivener for Android off the iOS codebase.)

A Chrombook version isn't even on their radar... much as I love Chromebooks as a concept.

So if you're not a Scrivener-or-bust type and writing matters to you, go for the Nexus 10 with Google Drive.

If you're a Scrivener devotee, it'll be another year or so before there's a version made for Android devices that's reached beta stage development.

Or go outside the Android environment to WIndows (were Scrivener for PC is already out) or Mac (where Scrivener for OSX is available).

I'm not sure if Scrivener for OSX works for iPads. But since they're developing (and nearing release on v1) an iOS version for mobile devices, my guess is... probably not.

My ideal situation? I'd love, a couple years from now, to have all my devices be either Android or Chromebooks, and have Scrivener on all of 'em.

Except my desktop PC, which will remain a Windows device for side-job reasons.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have (soon the appropriate verb will be "had") a Xoom. Got it very early in the 'Android Tablet' era. I quite like it. Now, it's 1st generation so it's somewhat heavy but, frankly, it does pretty much anything an iPad can do. There are productivitiy apps, games. It's actually unusual at this point for there to be an apple app without a corresponding android app.

And, while the Amazon app store isn't as big as Google Play, there are Very Few apps in Play that Amazon doesn't carry. And most of those are the Google branded ones: Maps, Sky, etc. BUT, there are generally nearly equivalent ones available from Amazon. OR, they are available via a 3rd party App store like 1Mobile or GetJar. Apps from those places are easily loaded on the Fire. If they're really no place but Google Play, I think there's still a way to get them if you have a second non-Fire android device. I personally haven't found anything I really really needed that wasn't available at Amazon.

The new Fires also come with a printing app installed, which is nice if you need to do that. You can use a blue tooth keyboard -- or other accessories -- with the fire, no problem. And of course the Nexus will access Amazon once you d/l the amazon store app.

The Nexus is significantly heavier than the fire if you look at the specs pages. You can get more memory on the Fire. You can also get 4G connectivity if you think you'll need that. Nexus apparently has a compass and GPS which the Fire does not have. Also HDMI out -- older Fires did have that but they have a wireless 'send to your tv' thing now. The Fire is slightly smaller overall -- but the screen is slightly smaller as well. Which is because the Fire screen is slightly smaller -- but has the same resolution with higher ppi.

ME: I'm trading in the Xoom . . . it did it's job when I got it but I've hardly used it since I got the Fire. It was a fun splurgy purchase anyway -- I'm not quit the tech slut some people are, but I do like new stuff.  In fact, I got two Fires, one in each size. I'm trading in the 7" one and ordering a new 7" one. I mostly use it for games and light apps. NO way I use it for anything resembling productivity.   Depending how I like the new one, I may trade in my old 8.9 and get a new 8.9. Or not. I don't know that I _need_ the larger size, though it is nice for some things -- especially movies. AND, I do have a tablet Win 8 PC which works for me. It's an Asus and uses Win 8 PRO -- not the RT version which is stripped down. That was important for me because there are some programs NOT in the MS App Store that I need or want to have. I also have a full laptop, but, really, the Asus does what I need a portable computer for. And I still have a full desktop for 'real' work.


----------



## CegAbq

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Oh you and your Apple products, Claw....


Thanks all of you for the thoughts. I am reassured that I haven't left anything out of my considerations.
Craig: I'm not a writer (of books at least; I'm a legal aid lawyer & use my devices more for note taking. I closely follow http://thedroidlawyer.com/ for Android tips and tricks). I did think about the Note 10.1, but it seems to me I'll get more bang from my buck from either a Nexus 10 (for the pure Android experience, better screen & overall better specs; don't have the money to pay for the newer release expected soon) or the Fire (for the Amazon ecosystem, better screen, and overall better specs) (Although whether I'd really notice the difference in screen quality is debatable. 
Claw: I'm 99.9% sure I'll never jump on the Apple bandwagon; they really ticked me off when, after I got an iTunes gift certificate and wanted to buy even more, they wouldn't take a credit card and I couldn't reach anyone to trouble-shoot; not going to beg someone to let me buy stuff from them; and as others say, I like 'choices' even if I might never exercise those choices much.
Ann: yeah, I would expect a 10-inch Nexus to be heavier than the 8.9-inch Fire. And it's this screen real estate that is one of my debating points.

Anyway ~ thanks all. For now (up until about a week before the new Fire HDX is supposed to be shipped) I'll just be pondering all this.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Thanks all of you for the thoughts. I am reassured that I haven't left anything out of my considerations.
> Craig: I'm not a writer (of books at least; I'm a legal aid lawyer & use my devices more for note taking.


This sounds like it would involve a lot of mobility (though I may not understand your situation). If it does, that would give an advantage to the smaller and lighter device.

Is there a special reason you wanted 64gb that we should consider? If you truly watch a lot of video on your device, that could be an argument for the larger screen, though as you increase in size, each additional inch becomes important. If you have an Amazon prime subscription, it might make the ability to store and watch Prime videos more of a big deal.

I didn't pay much attention, but I recall Amazon bragging that the new Fire had business integration features. Not sure if that is security-related or what the improvement is. If it would be useful to you, you might see how the new fire features compare to the Nexus in that area.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't bragged on it here, but a couple of months ago my Motorola RAZR MAXX started flaking out with memory problems, and I said the heck with it and got a Samsung Galaxy S4. I am loving the large screen! I was worried about stepping back from the excellent signal strength of the Motorolas, but that hasn't been a problem. I sure do miss the battery life of the MAXX, though! Usually nothing but a nuisance, but when I travel I have to carry a spare battery. Since the battery life on the Moto was falling as it got older, not as bad a problem as it could have been.


----------



## CraigInOregon

CegAbq said:


> Craig: I'm not a writer (of books at least; I'm a legal aid lawyer & use my devices more for note taking. I closely follow http://thedroidlawyer.com/ for Android tips and tricks). I did think about the Note 10.1, but it seems to me I'll get more bang from my buck from either a Nexus 10 (for the pure Android experience, better screen & overall better specs; don't have the money to pay for the newer release expected soon) or the Fire (for the Amazon ecosystem, better screen, and overall better specs) (Although whether I'd really notice the difference in screen quality is debatable.


The good news for you then is the original Nexus 10 is made by Samsung, despite the Google branding. Best of both worlds.

I think the key for you is gonna be RAM, to be honest. Make sure any device you choose at this point has 2GB, not 1GB, because Android 4.3 and the upcoming Android Kit-Kat run way faster with 2GB of RAM instead of 1GB.

So, whatever you buy, ensure you're getting 2GB of RAM and you should be appropriately future-proofed.


----------



## CegAbq

Claw ~ congrats on the new phone! As for what I do legally, since I am a program supervisor, I don't go to court or handle any actual cases, but I'm on lots of committees. I don't actually try to draft long documents on any of my mobile devices. I've got a full sized laptop & desktop for those activities. 
The 64 Gb is just to not worry so much about loading on a bunch of movies and not having to swap out very often. And while I use to like to "have everything with me", I'm not finding that as much of a *need* anymore. And I've also got a 16Gb Kingston WiDrive that I put some vids on as well.

Craig~ good point about the RAM; I tried to stop by Staples today to look at a Nexus 10 and a Note 10.1. Unfortunately, something was wrong with the display settings on the Note and the Nexus wasn't set up for any demo of the features and screen. I did watch a couple of YouTube vids, but the wifi connection in the store kept stuttering on HD vids I tried to watch. And no sales person ever came by to ask if I had any questions or wanted any help (I was there a good 20 minutes)!

Soooooo, I'm just going to have to banter around what I really want from my next device. 
I've got all of the productivity apps from either Google Play or Android Apps and know how to side load (got my original Fire fully loaded up.) and my phone will always be an Android device, so I'll have access to the Play store. 
I'm actually trying to think whether there is anything that I do on my Nexus 7 that I can't do on my current Fire. Hmmmm. That's an interesting question. So far, I've never rooted any device. So I'm thinking the answer to that question is maybe not. 
I've actually been able to get Amz Instant Video to work on my Nexus 7. 

So, as I posited earlier, is the pure Goodle/Android experience and 10-inch screen what I want or the Amazon ecosystem and slightly better specs. Decisions, Decisions. I'll be constantly pondering this over the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## CegAbq

Well, I finally made a decision!  

Cancelled my Fire 8.9 HDX pre-order and purchased a Nexus 10.
The price was less (and that's definitely a consideration) for very similar specs & larger screen. I do love the native Android experience and think that the larger screen will be more useful for work stuff. 
I'll still have my original Fire for Amazon media content.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Congrats.

I knew, either way, you'd find your purchase satisfying between those two candidates.


----------



## CegAbq

Loving my Nexus 10 (got the 32Gb version). 
Yesterday, in an N10 forum, someone mentioned these:
Mini MicroSD Card Reader for Android (http://www.meenova.com/)

I ordered one right away and then saw that Amazon was having a sale on 64Gb microSD cards (I see the price has gone back up)
 and ordered it.

So, with the 32GB Nexus 10, my 16GB HTC Droid DNA, and the 8GB 2012 Nexus 7, and this set up, I shouldn't be hurting any for storage space for music, pics, and movies.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

I use Sony touch-screen laptop with Windows 8. My ipad 3 is retired and don't miss it.

I do plan to get Moto X smart phone. Any opinion or remarks such as comparison with Galaxy 4G etc...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> I use Sony touch-screen laptop with Windows 8. My ipad 3 is retired and don't miss it.
> 
> I do plan to get Moto X smart phone. Any opinion or remarks such as comparison with Galaxy 4G etc...


I have no direct experience with it, but the Moto X appears to be an excellent phone for anything but high-powered gaming. It has some nice software tweaks that should make it more usable. And there are many customization options if you go for that. On the other hand it's not a competitor for high end powerhouse like the Galaxy S4. But it's not intended to be. I believe Scheherezade here on KB has one and has written about it a bit here.

If you want an inexpensive smart phone that doesn't have a high price tag, look at the Moto G. But be aware it does not have 4G capability. Again, I have not used one myself but I'm commenting based on web reviews and such.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

One more thing, phonedog.com has very thorough and detailed video reviews that I and at least one other KB member have found helpful in making purchasing decisions.


----------



## CegAbq

I too don't have direct experience with the MotoX but my son (who is an absolute geek & always roots his devices) had decided that if he could have gotten the discount on Monday he wanted to go with the MotoX instead of the Nexus 5 (a new phone is to be a gift from his dad & I, so he had a price limit). So I know he thinks it's a pretty good phone.


----------



## CraigInOregon

Hey Claw, just wanted to mention that, thanks to T-Mo's new plan, I'm now rocking a new phone. The LG G2, with quad-core power, 2 GB RAM, 1080P screen, 32GB storage, 5.2-inch display, and Android Kit-Kat. Plus, way less bloatware than my old Samsung Galaxy SIII.

Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CraigInTwinCities said:


> Hey Claw, just wanted to mention that, thanks to T-Mo's new plan, I'm now rocking a new phone. The LG G2, with quad-core power, 2 GB RAM, 1080P screen, 32GB storage, 5.2-inch display, and Android Kit-Kat. Plus, way less bloatware than my old Samsung Galaxy SIII.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


Congrats!

My two years with Verizon were up about a month ago. I wanted to shift to TMobile, but first tried out my Tmobile ipad in my work office, which is in the center of a large building. I found the claims of poor building penetration by Tmobile 4G were true, and I couldn't get a reliable signal in my office, enen with the big antenna on the ipad. I also had worries about rural service with TMO, so renewed with Verizon and got a Note 3. Im content with the Note 3, but definitely don't want a larger phone, and the jury is still out whether I wish the Note was a little smaller. Unlike my expectations, I am just not using the stylus.


----------



## CraigInOregon

The Hooded Claw said:


> I wanted to shift to TMobile, but first tried out my Tmobile ipad in my work office, which is in the center of a large building. I found the claims of poor building penetration by Tmobile 4G were true, and I couldn't get a reliable signal in my office, enen with the big antenna on the ipad. I also had worries about rural service with TMO...


I'm sure you'll be okay with Verizon, but...

The one question I'd have for you is were you testing their pre-LTE 4G (which was just their 3G/Edge network ramped up to max speed) or their true 4G LTE network currently being rolled out to 270+ cities, and which will be their default network in most of the country by the end of this year, and completely replace their old 2G/3G/Edge network by mid-2015?

I think by mid-2015 at the latest, Verizon's gonna have a much more serious competitor on its hands. And T-Mo just bought up a lot of 700MHz bandwidth from Verizon, which will further strengthen that.

I think for now your choice is a good one, but since T-Mo now has the Jump Plan and that program to pay off your ECFs, you might want to check out T-Mo again in about a year... they're gonna be better than ever by then.

Plus, with T-mo, no more 2-year contracts just to get a good price on a phone, and you can upgrade phones whenever you want to (as long as you've paid the phone down to 50 percent of list at the time of purchase.)

Just a thought.

I know... funny I don't work for 'em, right?  LOL

And I don't... but my wife and I have been with T-Mo for over a decade now... (going back to before we were even married).


----------

